# The Faceless Megathread ("Autotheism" available 08.14.12)



## The Dark Wolf

They're kinda like Necrophagist-meets-Dimmu Borgir-meets-Cannibal Corpse, to me.

http://www.myspace.com/thefaceless

Anyone every check 'em out? I have a bass player friend who recommended them to me, and who is a big fan.

Apparently they're into bands like Nile, Cynic, Necrophagist, and Cryptopsy, which makes sense.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

lol I love the "sounds like" section on their myspace



> 2 parts brutal, 3 parts technical, 1 part groove, 1 part progressive, 1 part homoerotic...


----------



## bulb

Just recently got into this band, and ill tell ya, i like what i hear so far, very tight, and based off of the live vids i have seen they are equally tight as well onstage.


----------



## Eric

Ive got their Akeluama CD or however you spell that in the CD player right now.


----------



## Ripptyde

I fucking love these guys.  

Gonna go see them on the 26th of May...it's gonna be sick.


----------



## Jysan

been listening for a few months...there drummer makes me have to run to the bano and deficate....he's amazing. Very quick guitar playing as well. These guys will only improve and that's kinda scary!


----------



## Snake Doctor

Akeldema was quite a good album, nice axework, haven't check out any of their other stuff though.


----------



## Pauly

A guy I know on MSN (I think he posts here now and then) send me an Mp3 a while back, it was pretty kewl.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

They're nice heavy, technical metal. But they have more of a groove to them, like Pantera or CC, I think, than bands like Cynic or Necrophagist. Although sometimes they're equally as out there.


----------



## jacksonknox27

fuckin love these guys. I saw them with all shall perish; the venue was basically a dance floor so i talked with one of the guitarists for a good amount of time before the show. He's a big vetta fan (plays an upgraded vetta one, other guitarist plays a 147), and the tone they got live and in the studio is huge. Cant wait to see them again at metal fest


----------



## Mastodon

I had actually made this thread 2 days ago...but I don't see it anywhere so I think I forgot to click submit.

In any case.

I cannot get enough of these guys and can't wait to see them with Suicide Silence and Nile.

They're a ridiculous amalgamation of grind core, Black Dahlia Murder, Necrophagist, Cynic, and Atheist.


----------



## Andrew

i love the faceless. 
my old band played with them and we chilled with them and such last summer. cool dudes. awesome band.

suicide silence on the other hand.... lol


----------



## _detox

The Faceless are amazing. My favorite tech death band ever right now..

Leica= WIN. 

Sucks the singer wanted an edumacation or something and went back to college.


----------



## Andrew

are you serious? i heard they had a new album coming out this year??


----------



## Mastodon

_detox said:


> The Faceless are amazing. My favorite tech death band ever right now..
> 
> Leica= WIN.
> 
> Sucks the singer wanted an edumacation or something and went back to college.



Bah. He ain't need no edumacation.


----------



## FacelessUnknown

Plus one i fucking love the facless, i saw them over the summer


----------



## Harris

just bought their Cd, Akeldama, a couple hours ago. I must say, it kicks ass! Those guys can really play. Anyway, anyone ever listen to them?


----------



## Doomcreeper

I fuckin love this band


----------



## NoSleepTilMetal

I only picked up Akeldama a few weeks ago, after digging the crap out of their myspace setlist. Great stuff, and hopefully I'll be seeing them with Neuraxis in about a month .


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I tried getting into them but i couldnt


----------



## The-Zeronaut

i really love this band...
I cant wait for the new album


----------



## wes225

these guys are probably my favorite deathcore band. just fucking insane


----------



## Scootman1911

Great band. I've listened to them for a while now and I'm fucking stoked for their new CD to come out.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

They fucking rule... can't wait for the new cd.


----------



## Ext789

new album is gonna rule!


----------



## Anthony

The Faceless are one of the very few Deathcore bands I can get into. Completely sick.


----------



## Uber Mega

I like them a lot


----------



## TheMasterplan

Yeah they pretty much kick ass. I don't typically like "Deathcore" but the shred and decent riffage overshadow any "-core" ish elements to their music. I don't know if you guys have heard anything off of the new one [Planetary Duality] but from the looks of it they may be going full throttle tech death. And I saw somebody else say they were catching them with Neuraxis and I may be hitting up that same show but more for Decrepit Birth and Abigail Williams


----------



## Giamatti

Absolutely love this band, bro0tal as fuuk. Bands like these never come to Ireland though, travesty. Their Label is putting out some really decent bands, Veil Of Maya and Born Of Osiris in particular (if you're into that jazz...).


----------



## budda

i checked out their myspace just because, its interesting.

their new stuff sounds very necrophagist and NOTHING like their old stuff, apparently.

and veil of maya


----------



## MikeH

I never really labeled these guys as Deathcore. They were always more tech death to me. And I've loved them ever since my friend first showed me "An Autopsy".


----------



## jerm

Fucking good band. Great live, can't wait to see them again when they come with Abigail Williams, Decrepit Birth, and Neuraxis :d

The new album is going to be really good but i doubt it'll top Akeldama because of the loss of their keyboardist and whatnot.


----------



## Scootman1911

They lost their keyboardist? Damn that sucks. I liked what he added to the band. That pinch harmonic riff in An Autopsy played on keys was damn cool


----------



## Lozek

Picked up Akeldama last week, really getting into it.


----------



## fallenz3ro

Ibz_rg said:


> I never really labeled these guys as Deathcore. They were always more tech death to me. And I've loved them ever since my friend first showed me "An Autopsy".



Same here. I think they only get lumped under the deathcore category because they are kids, and they are signed to sumerian.


----------



## winterlover

i saw em live. they slayed


----------



## Giamatti

There's a GP tab for "Pestilence" floating around the net. 260 bpm = Beast. But the guitars are playing "12th" notes when alternate picking, not a clue what the musical term is for it, triplet 8th notes or someit. Akeldama was recorded in the guitarists sitting room, sounds decent.


----------



## jerm

Giamatti said:


> There's a GP tab for "Pestilence" floating around the net. 260 bpm = Beast. But the guitars are playing "12th" notes when alternate picking, not a clue what the musical term is for it, triplet 8th notes or someit. Akeldama was recorded in the guitarists sitting room, sounds decent.


Ya i actually find the production on Akeldama to be amazing. Everything is really clear. He also recorded a few of the bands on Summerian. Born of Osiris for one...


----------



## auxioluck

Picked up their cd randomly before the Summer Slaughter last year...It said, "For fans of Necrophagist..." I went...."Why not??" Definitely came out of nowhere for me. I can't wait for the new cd!


----------



## blackout

fallenz3ro said:


> Same here. I think they only get lumped under the deathcore category because they are kids, and they are signed to sumerian.



No they definately do have deathcore elements, breakdowns being one of them (end of An Autopsy, end of Pestilence, couple in the new one The Ancient Covenant to name a few). These days just that is enough to make a band Deathcore and I don't think people want to admit it because of the piss poor overall image Deathcore has within the metal community - so calling something Deathcore is like looking down on it. But really, there just is some damn good deathcore out there on the mountain of Suicide Silence worshipping excrement. 

I mean look at bands like Beneath the Massacre and Through The Eyes of The Dead, maybe not to everyones tastes but they are often considered as Deathcore, because of the breakdowns, whether they sound like hardcore or not its an idyom of influence from somewhere other than Death metal.

Not trying to pick a fight at all btw, i'm just in the mood for a rant


----------



## MikeH

I can take Suicide Silence in small doses. But after I get through about 8 songs, Mitch's vocals start to bore me.


----------



## Gregk

MySpace.com - THE FACELESS (PRE ORDER NEW ALBUM NOW!) - Los Angeles - Metal / Death Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/thefaceless



diggin it.


----------



## Randy

Mmm... fucking brutal. AND... really well written.

This album is going to rule.


----------



## FacelessUnknown

I really like this song.


And i really like this solo


----------



## Anthony

I'm loving this. And I love the new theme. Definitely getting one of the shirt packages.


----------



## MikeH

And that will be added to the Myspace.

Can't wait for PD!


----------



## fallenz3ro

Can't wait to get home and hear it!

And for a complete ho bag post...
I'm opening for them on november 2nd at jaxx in VA. If anyone local needs tickets, PM me. I'll get them to you for $10.


----------



## Uncle Remus

Ancient Covenant - new song added just today 

Liking their new sound a lot. Yet they still retain the Faceless-ness 

I think i'm gonna join the group of people pre-ordering a Planetary Duality shirt


----------



## blackout

Liking the new track, and Micheal's production is as good as I expected after the Veil of Maya album, much better than Akeldama. However, I think I prefer the other two tracks i've heard of this album so far. If anyone hasn't heard the new track xenochrist, check it out here 
YouTube - THE FACELESS Xenochrist NEW SONG at Summer Slaughter 08 on Metal Injection TV

I can tell already this is gonna be my next album that gets played through once a day at the very least. I'm at the point with Minus the Herd (Ion Dissonance) and obZen (meshuggah) where I still love them to death but I can see myself getting a bit bored of them if I don't get some new stuff soon.

EDIT: fuck me the ending of xenochrist is brutal...make sure you watch the whole video for it, you'll see what I mean


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I havnt checked these guys out in a while, and they have defs changed for the better.


----------



## The Hoff

I actually liked their old style a bit beter, it was more melodic and a bit more unique than what I'm hearing but HOLY SHIT THIS SLAYS.

Also, the CD cover and shirts are so badass


----------



## blackout

I don't really think they have changed that much, they've just gotten better/evolved.


----------



## Doomcreeper

I never really listened to this band and now I'm kicking myself for it, they are fucking amazing. I'm gonna get their older stuff today and listen to it for a while until Planetary Duality comes out. Also those shirts are fucking awesome!


----------



## mikernaut

Whats the green guitar in the Xenochrist video? it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Giamatti

New song is amazing. I definately think they've shyed away from any traces of "core" elements they used to have, far more straight up tech death metal, although I think I heard a bass bomb somewhere...?


----------



## Randy

mikernaut said:


> Whats the green guitar in the Xenochrist video? it looks pretty sweet.



Wow, you're right. The more I look at it, the more it looks like a custom, though. Details if anybody's got 'em?


----------



## blackout

Its actually a new Washburn, think I saw a vid of Marc from Veil of Maya playing one too
Washburn Heavy Metal Series. WM526 Guitar.

And yeah, they do still have subs and breakdowns, can't think of any other Deathcore idioms they had previously. Although parts of lecia and all dark graves were a bit more melodic and predictable I suppose.

EDIT: Ah man, I'm not overjoyed with the new version of The Ancient Covenant, I think the performance of the vocals and the leads were better on the demo, and I also prefered the older lead tone. And that vocal effect at the end is just too weird now, not sure what they did to it. I'm glad i still have the demo 
On the plus side, the drums sound a hell of a lot more realistic any other Keene production I've heard.


----------



## Randy

blackout said:


> Its actually a new Washburn, think I saw a vid of Marc from Veil of Maya playing one too
> Washburn Heavy Metal Series. WM526 Guitar.



Perhaps Washburn worked out a deal with Sumerian Records, or vice versa...?


----------



## Anthony

Giamatti said:


> New song is amazing. I definately think they've shyed away from any traces of "core" elements they used to have, far more straight up tech death metal, although I think I heard a bass bomb somewhere...?



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Who has preorder the new album so far!


----------



## Randy

I haven't... yet. But I plan on ordering the sweatshirt+CD+poster package this week.


----------



## god9

SOOOOOO BRUTAL!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

...releases on Tuesday. It's leaked online right now, and it's really good. There seems to be some fusion influence on the lead playing... and the whole album is really melodic. It's leaning more on the progressive side than Akeldama did, and just more mature overall... It's good stuff. Check it out!


----------



## -Nolly-

It's fantastic, definitely liking this alot. I preordered it, but since it's shipping from the US I doubt I'll get it till a while after the actual release date.


----------



## PeteyG

Just got through listening to it the first time around, absolutely astounding record on first listen, very enjoyable, hits all the right buttons.


----------



## -Nolly-

PeteyG said:


> Just got through listening to it the first time around, absolutely astounding record on first listen, very enjoyable, hits all the right buttons.



Unlike your face.


----------



## Gregk

Owned.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Any of you guys know what movie that sample on track 8 is from?


----------



## MikeH

Getting it for my birthday from a friend. He ordered the shirt/ CD package and wanted the hoodie, so he's just giving me the CD.


----------



## MetalJordan

i got it the day it leaked...it is beautiful definitely better than akeldama imo


----------



## Scootman1911

I downloaded the leak but one of the tracks was corrupted so I didn't listen to it. I can't stand not having a full album so I didn't even want to listen to it until I got the whole thing.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Man Tuesday is finally almost here! i have benn waiting for this since around May-ish(when the yanounced new album. I have heard the album and it is Simply amazing! I pre-ordered it with the shirt so i am FUCKING STOKED


----------



## MikeH

MetalJordan said:


> i got it the day it leaked...


----------



## Triple7

I can't wait until Tuesday, they are my favorite band. The three tracks I heard were ridiculous, the leads are outstanding.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

From what i heard off their myspace this new record is significantly better than the old one.


----------



## Duc848

Im tempted to download it, but my pre-ordered copy has been shipped out!!! Hopefully Ill get it tomorrow.. Cant wait


----------



## gatesofcarnage

JoshuaLogan said:


> Any of you guys know what movie that sample on track 8 is from?


 Correct me if i am wrong but i dont think it is off one i dont think


----------



## MetalJordan

Ibz_rg said:


>


well i pre ordered but couldnt wait to hear it


----------



## JoshuaLogan

gatesofcarnage said:


> Correct me if i am wrong but i dont think it is off one i dont think



I don't know. I just assumed it was from a movie. You think it was someone voice acting for the song?


----------



## Lozek

Waiting for my CD/T-Shirt pack to come through!!!!


----------



## M3RC1L3SS

Hmmm, I wonder if he recorded with his new Washburn WM526? I want to play one so badly, they are fucking stunning.


----------



## Meldville

I checked a few songs off of it, and right when they start doing awesome stuff, it goes into a breakdown. Every single time (well, at least in the songs I heard last night). I'll give it a more thorough listen later today, but I have a feeling that I'll still be disappointed in it because of that.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

M3RC1L3SS said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if he recorded with his new Washburn WM526? I want to play one so badly, they are fucking stunning.



I think he probably did. He seems to like it a lot. The lead tone he gets from that guitar is godly.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

JoshuaLogan said:


> I don't know. I just assumed it was from a movie. You think it was someone voice acting for the song?


 That is what i think but i may be wrong?



JoshuaLogan said:


> I think he probably did. He seems to like it a lot. The lead tone he gets from that guitar is godly.


 I know! He used it live and it was totally a


----------



## Anthony

Xenochrist is by far my favorite!


----------



## Izebecool

So I just got my copy that I preordered in yesterday and I have to say they have definatly improved alot. I love the erie jazz feel they have in some parts of their songs. Im not really into clean vocals in deathmetal but they seemed to have pulled it off very nicely. Im glad they went to the more progressive side while still keeping it brutal.

What do you guys think?


----------



## garthfluff

Waiting for my preordered copy. From what I've heard of it so far, this album sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## Triple7

I have been listening to a burned copy, I am going out to buy it in an hour or so.

I would have to say that I love everything that I have heard on the album, the riffs, the leads, vocals, everything. I only have one question does track 8 really cut out that abruptly or is it my copy? Because I love the instrumental it has amazing riffs.

Nevermind I just bought it, Brilliant!!!


----------



## Izebecool

Anthony said:


> Xenochrist is by far my favorite!


 
I love that jazzy part where the song slows down. Ah its so cool!


----------



## Ext789

got my pre order last night. i think its amazing. the lead playing is so different from most of akeldama. even though i think akeldama is also a very good album, planetary duality is a lot less core sounding which to me sounds more interesting. all the new riffing just sounds so good to me.


----------



## Slayer89

Listening right now. Amazing stuff. A LOT better than I was expecting tbh. "Sons of Belial" is a fucking killer track. Can't wait to see them on the 19th.


----------



## Petef2007

Not too bad a cd, definatly better then Akeldama (although the title track on that was immense), some of the leads are stupidly good.

BTW everyone asking about the sample, it was a call placed to Art Bells Coast to Coast from a fellow who supposedly was a former employee of Area 51. He detailed plans and gave information about aliens before being suddenly cut off, and Art Bells show temporarily lost its sattelite connection after.

It's never been proven if it was real or a hoax.


----------



## Scootman1911

It was used on Faaip de Oiad on Tool's Lateralus album.


----------



## auxioluck

One of the best metal releases of the year.


----------



## Lozek

'May be up to 3-4 weeks for international delivery'


----------



## Nick

indeed. i admit i downloaded this and its fucking amazing but im waiting on it arriving and also bought their previous album along with 2 aborted albums and Psychroptics new album.

im going to get blasted out my face upon receipt of that package!


----------



## Lozek

Nick said:


> indeed. i admit i downloaded this and its fucking amazing but im waiting on it arriving and also bought their previous album along with 2 aborted albums and Psychroptics new album.
> 
> im going to get blasted out my face upon receipt of that package!



Akeldama was a great album but it did get a little lost by the end. Judging by what I've heard on their Myspace, they've found that X-Factor with this one.

Aborted are always worth it, not so sure on their new one at the moment but I'm told it's a grower so I'm gonna persevere.


----------



## Nick

i was the same. its deffinetly different but id say its better than the one before. I got strychnine goremageddon and archaic abatoir.

i have these albums on mp3 but felt the band deserved my cash for goremageddon alone lol. Their albums are also hard to get in any shop here.


----------



## Meldville

Nick said:


> i was the same. its deffinetly different but id say its better than the one before. I got strychnine goremageddon and archaic abatoir.
> 
> i have these albums on mp3 but felt the band deserved my cash for goremageddon alone lol. Their albums are also hard to get in any shop here.



Goremageddon is so stupidly good it's unreal. Shame they went downhill quickly after that IMO.


----------



## BlindingLight7

anyone else find it crazy that mike uses a vetta II instead of something boutique ish? its weird imho, makes me want a vetta now


----------



## Harry

BlindingLight7 said:


> anyone else find it crazy that mike uses a vetta II instead of something boutique ish? its weird imho, makes me want a vetta now



It sounds good anyway
So I can't say the usage of the Vetta II was a problem


----------



## Nick

indeed im loving the tone on the new album. Im surprised it is a vetta though.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

I like the tone alot better than last album. My favorite songs off the new album so far are Sons of Belial, Legion of The Serpent and Planetary Duality II


----------



## Elijah

BlindingLight7 said:


> anyone else find it crazy that mike uses a vetta II instead of something boutique ish? its weird imho, makes me want a vetta now



ha, wow, theres a surprise. the tone sounds a lot better than that of akeldama. im like the other guy now, makes me want a vetta a little more


----------



## John_Strychnine

The album is AWESOME!


----------



## BlindingLight7

yeah, there in drop b right?


----------



## blackout

drop c AFAIK


----------



## Elijah

does anyone else hear a hint of opeth in the vocals? or is it just me...


----------



## Uncle Remus

Akerfeldt + Faceless


----------



## JoshuaLogan

BlindingLight7 said:


> anyone else find it crazy that mike uses a vetta II instead of something boutique ish? its weird imho, makes me want a vetta now



He hasn't been using it for a long while. He's using the Randall V2.


----------



## blackout

Are you sure? I know theres pictures of him with them on his myspace but check this video


Looks like a line6 behind him to me


----------



## JoshuaLogan

blackout said:


> Are you sure? I know theres pictures of him with them on his myspace but check this video
> 
> 
> Looks like a line6 behind him to me




Maybe it's a backup? I don't know. He was using the Randall head when I saw them a few months ago.


----------



## BlindingLight7

eh, either way hes got the best tone ive ever heard


----------



## polydeathsphere

THIS SHIT IS AMAZING


----------



## BlindingLight7

yeah, he's using V2's with custom graphic cabs


----------



## Ext789

pod xt on the album?


----------



## BlindingLight7

probably for just the rough tracking


----------



## Gregk

Yeah, the usb isn't even plugged in. Where did you get those pictures by the way?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Gregk said:


> Yeah, the usb isn't even plugged in. Where did you get those pictures by the way?


oh im mikes guitar tech.






.













.













.






.







.









.





or i might get them from his myspace


----------



## Gregk

Lol you had me for a second.


----------



## voiceguitar

Hey everyone, I just released the best of the new faceless- planetary duality. Go check it out, and tell me what you think? Thanks Voice.


YouTube - Faceless - Best of Planetary Duality on Guitar


btw- why did the video just show a bunch of code when going to post it? Any way to fix it?


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## FYP666




----------



## Randy

Pretty sick guitar playing, although, you look infinitely bored by the whole thing.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Misanthropy

good work man , i saw your BTM cover a while back, sent you a FR.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

That was indeed awesome sauce you will have to watch my Drum Covers of Planetary Duality when i put them up


----------



## AgentWalrus

nice, i wish people just played to a click track instead of the album though. it gets so muddled it becomes hard to discern sometimes


----------



## Anthony

voiceguitar said:


> Hey everyone, I just released the best of the new faceless- planetary duality. Go check it out, and tell me what you think? Thanks Voice.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Faceless - Best of Planetary Duality on Guitar
> 
> 
> btw- why did the video just show a bunch of code when going to post it? Any way to fix it?



Dude, that was infinitely awesome. 

I use the same guitar for Drop C as well, it's in my lap atm. 




You know how at the end of Xenochrist (1:14 in your video) when it kinda switches between two "chords" in a way? What's the second "chord"? You show the first one in the vid, but it cuts off right before the second. I've been trying to ear it out, but my ear is really poor when it comes to figuring this stuff out.

Edit: Haha, fuck never mind, I just figured it out. 

Anyways, I'm impressed.


----------



## garthfluff

Fuck Amazon. Expected Delivery date 16-18th of December. I Pre-Ordered this. Cunts. 

My business is going elsewhere.


----------



## voiceguitar

thanks for the great response everyone. cheers


----------



## blackout

mate, get a pod or something, I can barely hear you. Apart from that, nice vid. Looks damn tight at least. How long did it take you to work all that out? Any chance of a tab for xenochrist and/or legion of the serpent? I'm just start to get better working stuff out by ear, but doubt I could transcribe their stuff.


----------



## voiceguitar

blackout said:


> mate, get a pod or something, I can barely hear you. Apart from that, nice vid. Looks damn tight at least. How long did it take you to work all that out? Any chance of a tab for xenochrist and/or legion of the serpent? I'm just start to get better working stuff out by ear, but doubt I could transcribe their stuff.



Thanks for the support bro, And yes i know! My Macbook lacks recording quality. It took me the full week of non-stop transcribing/ practicing. And for now Im holding off on the tabs just because they are a pain to put togeth. But... i garenty within a couple weeks the whole album will probably be on a site so sit tight bro.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Nice playing, although it's hard to hear like was said. You look like Aesop Rock, by the way. heh


----------



## Triple7

Planetary Duality pt1 is amazing!

He has amazing tone on the leads what is he using to get that?


----------



## Brendan G

I just got the album today, tis awesome! It has a lot of parts where it departs from the death metals for a second, which I thought was a nice touch, but the death metals in that album are awesome


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Triple7 said:


> Planetary Duality pt1 is amazing!
> 
> He has amazing tone on the leads what is he using to get that?



EMG 85 neck pickup in the Washburn WM526


----------



## CornSyrup

Its an awesome album, but i was expecting it to be longer. Its 2 mins shorter than Akeldama


----------



## Brendan G

CornSyrup said:


> Its an awesome album, but i was expecting it to be longer. Its 2 mins shorter than Akeldama


Yeah it's length is rather disappointing.


----------



## Despised_0515

CornSyrup said:


> Its an awesome album, but i was expecting it to be longer. Its 2 mins shorter than Akeldama



+2

but honestly, since I bought it I've just had Legion Of The Serpent on fucking repeat 

BEST FUCKING SONG EVER!!!


----------



## -Nolly-

BlindingLight7 said:


> yeah, there in drop b right?



_The Ancient Covenant_ is in drop C#, no idea about the rest of the album.


----------



## auxioluck

All I can say is that I have been playing the beginning of "Hideous Revelation" over and over. The most epic radio broadcast in history.


----------



## Anthony

auxioluck said:


> All I can say is that I have been playing the beginning of "Hideous Revelation" over and over. The most epic radio broadcast in history.



HEllz yeah man. Creeps the shit outta me, and keeps the vibe going.


All of the album is in Drop C. All of it.

I heard Ancient Covenant on XM today. Awesome.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

-Nolly- said:


> _The Ancient Covenant_ is in drop C#, no idea about the rest of the album.



Yeah, not sure where you're getting that from...... pretty sure all of it is Drop C just like the last album


----------



## Fred

My copy (with signed insert, yay!) arrived yesterday at work, but I had to wait until I got home before I could finally listen to it, . Ah well, it was seriously worth the wait, fucking tasty record. Lead tones are ridiculous, too.


----------



## mizfi7

Its as if necrophagist and dreamtheater had sex and out popped the faceless.


----------



## -Nolly-

JoshuaLogan said:


> Yeah, not sure where you're getting that from...... pretty sure all of it is Drop C just like the last album


My bad, was watching a vid of him playing it, and the frets he was hitting looked like the guitar was in C#, but watching again, think I was seeing it wrong


----------



## JoshuaLogan

The drumming on this album is so fucking


----------



## CatPancakes

i didnt read through 8 pages and im about to be a huge dick.
but if i wanted music like that i would just listen to the band they ripped off, which is far better anyway.
Spawn Of Possession


----------



## MikeH

Triplets in track 9 = Mind-blowing


----------



## Meldville

I've listened to this about three times all the way through now, and I gotta admit... I think this is the most overhyped band in the history of extreme metal. Good players? For sure. Good guitar tones? Yes (but nothing that is groundbreakingly original). But they're doing what other bands have been doing for longer and adding in the most contrived breakdowns imaginable in song after song. I may get flamed for this, but I don't care; this band is overrated.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

always teh tr00 grim kvlt (cheesy as fuck) metal dudes who hate on them


----------



## blackout

Everyones entitled to an opinion. I don't think they're over hyped at all, I see them get more bashing than they deserve. The new album has turned quite a few heads (deservedly so in my opinion) but before that they seemed to be just another Deathcore band to most.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

blackout said:


> Everyones entitled to an opinion. I don't think they're over hyped at all, I see them get more bashing than they deserve. The new album has turned quite a few heads (deservedly so in my opinion) but before that they seemed to be just another Deathcore band to most.



Except they are and always have been a thousand times better than shitty bands like suicide silence and white chapel. The band is just flat out great and they write really good songs.


----------



## Anthony

CatPancakes said:


> i didnt read through 8 pages and im about to be a huge dick.
> but if i wanted music like that i would just listen to the band they ripped off, which is far better anyway.
> Spawn Of Possession



Sick fucking band. Thanks!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Anthony said:


> Sick fucking band. Thanks!



I don't feel like checking to make sure, but I'm pretty sure The Faceless even have Spawn of Possession listed under their influences on myspace?


----------



## Randy

CatPancakes said:


> i didnt read through 8 pages and im about to be a huge dick.
> but if i wanted music like that i would just listen to the band they ripped off, which is far better anyway.
> Spawn Of Possession



Meh.


----------



## Meldville

JoshuaLogan said:


> always teh tr00 grim kvlt (cheesy as fuck) metal dudes who hate on them





Because that is TOTALLY ME. Always the silly scenesters who get so offended when someone criticizes a band they like


----------



## Anthony

JoshuaLogan said:


> I don't feel like checking to make sure, but I'm pretty sure The Faceless even have Spawn of Possession listed under their influences on myspace?



Yup, just checked.


After listening to Spawn for the past 20 minutes, I find Michael Keene's leads much more tasteful. Still seems like a sick band though.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Anthony said:


> Yup, just checked.
> 
> 
> After listening to Spawn for the past 20 minutes, I find Michael Keene's leads much more tasteful. Still seems like a sick band though.



I like both bands. I wouldn't be surprised if the guys in Spawn of Possession liked The Faceless' music too...


----------



## Uncle Remus

They can't be over-hyped yet. They're not on the radio 

A lot of people just like their style I guess and their music is fairly accessible compared to some other DM bands in my opinion.


----------



## blackout

JoshuaLogan said:


> Except they are and always have been a thousand times better than shitty bands like suicide silence and white chapel. The band is just flat out great and they write really good songs.


Couldn't agree more 

Although I like whitechapel in small doses. I'm a big fan of GOOD breakdowns. When they're over used or boring, unoriginal patterns, I admit it, they suck. But bands like the faceless and veil of maya do it well, and when you forget about the fringe kids spinnin limbs, its the most headbang-able part of the song! Even meshuggah have a lot of parts that could be considered breakdowns, I don't understand why I never see them getting slated for it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

blackout said:


> Couldn't agree more
> 
> Although I like whitechapel in small doses. I'm a big fan of GOOD breakdowns. When they're over used or boring, unoriginal patterns, I admit it, they suck. But bands like the faceless and veil of maya do it well, and when you forget about the fringe kids spinnin limbs, its the most headbang-able part of the song! Even meshuggah have a lot of parts that could be considered breakdowns, I don't understand why I never see them getting slated for it.



Nile's breakdowns are good too. Gotta  Nile! Hell, me and my dad were listening to Cast Down the Heritic a few days ago.


----------



## CatPancakes

Anthony said:


> Yup, just checked.
> 
> 
> After listening to Spawn for the past 20 minutes, I find Michael Keene's leads much more tasteful. Still seems like a sick band though.



biggest differnce
SOP=no breakdowns, thus making them 100x better.
breakdowns can be good.
BUT NOT EVERY SONG NEEDS A BREAKDOWN.

plus nothing ever made can match "lash by lash" in terms of awesomeness


----------



## harkonnen8

Hideous Revelation is the best song on their album IMO


----------



## Nick

where are these breakdowns?

it seems to be impossible to hit 2 muted powerchords these days without people going oh noooees teh breakdownzzwtf??!?!!11

and as for ripping off spawn of possession every band ever is ripping off the beatles. 

It seems i 2 can be ridiculous.


----------



## Giamatti

blackout said:


> I'm a big fan of GOOD breakdowns. When they're over used or boring, unoriginal patterns, I admit it, they suck. But bands like the faceless and veil of maya do it well, and when you forget about the fringe kids spinnin limbs, its the most headbang-able part of the song! Even meshuggah have a lot of parts that could be considered breakdowns, I don't understand why I never see them getting slated for it.


 
I think people don't slate Meshuggah for it cos when they break someit down it's so digustingly original that people ejaculate. A big chunk of Meshuggah's originality with regards to breakdowns is due to the use of 16th note syncopation, whereas most breakdowns written by other bands would be of the 8th note variety, leaving little space for originality. Having said that I like straight forward breakdowns too. 




Nick said:


> where are these breakdowns?


 
Are you asking what a breakdown is or for an example of one in a The Faceless song? Off Akeldama, there's a great breakdown on Leica at around 2:20, which breaks down further, I guess, at around 3:00. Lovely, if not a bit stock.


----------



## Nick

im aware of that i was trying to make the point that people say the use breakdowns but they actually hardly have any


----------



## Giamatti

Yeah, they certainly don't abuse the whole breakdown thing like other bands.

Someone said they would more associate their sound more closely with Necrophagist than with the likes of Decapitated or Nile, I'd say that's bang on and I'd totally agree, but I'd still consider Necrophagist Tech-Death Metal, making The Faceless Tech-Death Metal in some way as far as I'm concerned, particularly with Planetary Duality, am I on my own with that one?


----------



## Nick

they do have a lot more in common with necrophagist that they have in common with the likes of Whitechapel or carnifex imo.

both akledama and planetery duality are excellent albums from start to finish.


----------



## Giamatti

Nick said:


> they do have a lot more in common with necrophagist that they have in common with the likes of Whitechapel or carnifex imo.
> 
> both akledama and planetery duality are excellent albums from start to finish.


 
Yeah absolutely, meaning you'd think they'd be veering more towards the Death Metal category than Deathcore category, even though they aren't "typical" death metal.

And yes, both albums are absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## sakeido

Nick said:


> it seems to be impossible to hit 2 muted powerchords these days without people going oh noooees teh breakdownzzwtf??!?!!11



I don't hear any breakdowns here either, and I'm really starting to get pissed off with all these militant anti-breakdown people on here... sometimes, you just want a section of a song to be heavy as fuck, and the best way to do that is most often some open palm mutes in a cool rhythm. You can abuse them sure, but if the rest of the time you are doing all kinds of cool shit, then what is the problem? 

People who write off bands like Veil of Maya and I Wrestled A Bear Once because they do breakdowns are really missing out since those bands both spend more than 75% of their songs shredding their faces off with all kinds of tech riffs. But I guess 8 or 16 bars of a breakdown = instant fail. 

I don't get this whole Faceless being a deathcore band thing either. Didn't hear any breakdowns here.. thought the album was incredibly boring. Really don't like it.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Nick said:


> they do have a lot more in common with necrophagist that they have in common with the likes of Whitechapel or carnifex imo.
> 
> both akledama and planetery duality are excellent albums from start to finish.



I agree with this. The band is much more like Necrophagist than any generic "deathcore" band... They do have breakdowns, but not anywhere near as often as some of the dudes here would have you believe, and when they do have them they're almost never just plain open note chugging. 

Other bands on the label have a lot of breakdowns... Veil of Maya, Born of Osiris, and After The Burial... but with these three bands there's an obvious Meshuggah influence, with odd time sigs and a bunch of tempo changes... they usually have a lot of groove and keep the rhythms interesting... quite a bit different than the typical shitty metalcore breakdown...


----------



## BurialWithin

The faceless are amazing. They're a bunch of great YOUNG musicians and very skilled.


----------



## Giamatti

sakeido said:


> People who write off bands like Veil of Maya and I Wrestled A Bear Once because they do breakdowns are really missing out since those bands both spend more than 75% of their songs shredding their faces off with all kinds of tech riffs. But I guess 8 or 16 bars of a breakdown = instant fail.


 
Yeah iwrestledabearonce and Veil Of Maya are a couple of a myrriad of bands that elitists won't give a chance just cos of a genre they are supposedly part of, whereas when you look at them, often it's like putting a square peg into a circular hole, i.e they just don't fit into them. It means just what you said happens, a lot of people miss out on a lot of bands because of being misinformed. Shame.


----------



## Randy

Nick said:


> it seems to be impossible to hit 2 muted powerchords these days without people going oh noooees teh breakdownzzwtf??!?!!11





Accurate.


----------



## Anthony

CatPancakes said:


> biggest differnce
> SOP=no breakdowns, thus making them 100x better.
> breakdowns can be good.
> BUT NOT EVERY SONG NEEDS A BREAKDOWN.



I can't tell if you're being sarcastic, or just an idiot?


----------



## CatPancakes

Anthony said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic, or just an idiot?



i wouldnt say idiot, but i am extremly "OMG MORE DEATH METAL! DEATH TO FALSE METAL" types as some people would call it, they dont sound liek SOP as much on this album as they used to, and dont abuse breakdowns as much.

but i still hate breakdowns "HAY LOOK GUISE SIMPLE RHYTHMS HURR DURR THIS MAKES ME COOL AND BROOTALZ!!!111!"

yea im a freaking death metal supremest jerk.


----------



## Nick

i take it you hate the breakdowns nile, suffocation, cannibal corpse, dying fetus, origin, aborted and behemoth use as well then?


----------



## CatPancakes

Nick said:


> i take it you hate the breakdowns nile, suffocation, cannibal corpse, dying fetus, origin, aborted and behemoth use as well then?



peopel always use those examples.
but its not the same to me.
they actually sound good, to me atleast

also i just cant stand the -core movement at all.

also im not going to argue with you about it.

PS. i hate aborted

pps. i dont really dislike this new album as much as their old stuff. much less break-downy maybe shows some future promise, maybe ill even have to own teh next album if they continue to reduce the amount of breakdowns.


----------



## MikeH

CatPancakes said:


> PS. i hate aborted



FAIL!


----------



## Nick

CatPancakes said:


> peopel always use those examples.
> but its not the same to me.
> they actually sound good, to me atleast
> 
> also i just cant stand the -core movement at all.
> 
> also im not going to argue with you about it.
> 
> PS. i hate aborted
> 
> pps. i dont really dislike this new album as much as their old stuff. much less break-downy maybe shows some future promise, maybe ill even have to own teh next album if they continue to reduce the amount of breakdowns.



Akeldama has no more or less breakdowns than any of the abovementioned bands.

in fact far less than dying fetus or suffocation.

that said, if you dont like them, cool. Saying they are a 'breakdown' band however, is false.


----------



## CornSyrup

JoshuaLogan said:


> I agree with this. The band is much more like Necrophagist than any generic "deathcore" band... They do have breakdowns, but not anywhere near as often as some of the dudes here would have you believe, and when they do have them they're almost never just plain open note chugging.
> 
> Other bands on the label have a lot of breakdowns... Veil of Maya, Born of Osiris, and After The Burial... but with these three bands there's an obvious Meshuggah influence, with odd time sigs and a bunch of tempo changes... they usually have a lot of groove and keep the rhythms interesting... quite a bit different than the typical shitty metalcore breakdown...



+1 I find that there IS a difference between the typical and over done "chuga chug *dissonant* chg chug" and the polyrythmic/odd tempoed brutality and/or grooves the four bands mentioned above use in their material.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

I thought Planetary duality was really boring. really just seemed like the same song 8 times with an interlude of feedback and movie quotes.


----------



## Despised_0515

Just gonna say, Michael Keene "Machine" for the fucking win.


----------



## Randy

VicerExciser said:


> Just gonna say, Michael Keene "Machine" for the fucking win.





His playing is what got me into the more extreme stuff, and I've never looked back.


----------



## auxioluck

mizfi7 said:


> Its as if necrophagist and dream theater had sex and out popped the faceless.



I think everyone missed the truly funny part of this statement.


----------



## DevinShidaker

The Faceless banned by Anaheim House Of Blues // News // Lambgoat

SUCH BULLSHIT.


----------



## Anthony

WTF? Why? Fucking cunts!


----------



## twiztedchild

It is owned by Disney, that explains everything to me  but why let Meshuggah play or the other band if you going to not let THE Faceless play?  the kind of did this to the Group Insane CLown Posse back in 95 they released there CD called "The Great Milenko" and then the company told them they had to change there song "Piggy Pie" then aftert they did that Disney kicked them off the label and Stoped making those CDs. untill ICP got a deal with a different company it is stupid


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:*

*[MASSIVE GODDAMN SARCASM TAG]*Good, death metal is all talentless crap. Just some guy pretending to be a dog and some weirdos that think they can play guitar. Listen to some real music like Led Zep! Also Jimi Hendrix is the best guitarist ever. He can beat out all those crappy "shredders" especially holdsworth.

Also, dont neg me for this *[/MASSIVE GODDAMN SARCASM TAG]*


----------



## twiztedchild

Stealthtastic said:


> Good, death metal is all talentless crap. Just some guy pretending to be a dog and some weirdos that think they can play guitar. Listen to some real music like Led Zep! Also Jimi Hendrix is the best guitarist ever. He can beat out all those crappy "shredders" especially holdsworth.
> 
> Also, dont neg me for this



 they do have more "Soul" when theyplayed then Deathmetal, but I have heard to much Hendrix and Zepp that I cant fucking stand them now  Fucking Seattle Radio DJs


----------



## ZXIIIT

That's shit on their part, they ban all the "evil" bands, such bullshit...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

twiztedchild said:


> they do have more "Soul" when theyplayed then Deathmetal, but I have heard to much Hendrix and Zepp that I cant fucking stand them now  Fucking Seattle Radio DJs



Damnit, you knew i was kidding 



I was hoping for a bunch of anger and a nice long rant to read.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

What the FUCK!


----------



## Breakdown

I bet they'd have no problem saying yes to some rapper asshole who talks about fucking hookers and "gettin money"


----------



## Rick

Wow. What the fuck could their reason be?


----------



## tian

Well that's pretty stupid, but at least they'll still be playing at the show I'm going to see...


----------



## TonalArchitect

Stealthtastic said:


> Damnit, you knew i was kidding



The general inappropriateness was a first hint. The incessant whoring of Classic Rock-- *spits*-- was another. But the Holdsworth comment cemented it. He freakin' owns everyone. 

But back on topic, this is ridiculous.


----------



## st2012

Fucking political BS.


----------



## ugmung

i agree. what assholes.


----------



## leonardo7

Well this certainly would never happen at Slims in SF where Im going to see them.


----------



## twiztedchild

Stealthtastic said:


> Damnit, you knew i was kidding
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a bunch of anger and a nice long rant to read.



 yeah. 


but i'm not  cant fucking stand those two now because of the stupid radio stations here


----------



## Dusty201087

Breakdown said:


> I bet they'd have no problem saying yes to some rapper asshole who talks about fucking hookers and "gettin money"



QFT, unfortunately.


----------



## DDDorian

They did this to Machine Head too a year or so ago, didn't they? I seem to recall they moved the show to a bigger venue, sold it out and then told Disney to go fuck themselves.


----------



## twiztedchild

DDDorian said:


> They did this to Machine Head too a year or so ago, didn't they? I seem to recall they moved the show to a bigger venue, sold it out and then told Disney to go fuck themselves.



what i'd do


----------



## Harry

This sucks, fucking assholes


----------



## D-EJ915

THe Famine wasn't allowed to play there either


----------



## metaljohn

D-EJ915 said:


> THe Famine wasn't allowed to play there either



Aren't they a christian band too?


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

That shit is so fucking stupid. What exactly are they looking for when they decide on who doesn't get to play there?


----------



## DavyH

Rick said:


> Wow. What the fuck could their reason be?


 
Devil music leads to more drug abuse and murders than rappers going on about how cool it is to abuse drugs and kill people.

Really, I thought that should be obvious.


----------



## Slayer89

*Disney Rep sees track titled "Xenochrist"*

"OH NOEZ!!! DAT MAY BE OFFENSIVE TO DA PEEPZ DAT GO AND BUY TEH TIX TO HEAR IT!!! WE BEST SAVE DEM!!!"


Yeah, anyway, BS.


----------



## John_Strychnine

I'm actually completely lost for words.


----------



## pailien

I can't believe you guys are in shock over this. Disney himself was an insanely christian fundamentalist judgemental right wing nutjob not to mention an outspoken anti-semite. I'm not going to go into a lengthy diatribe about my hatered for that company but let's just say I'm still pissed off about "Song of the South" and that film was made decades before I was even born. It's no wonder that Disney and all of it's affiliate companies try so desperately to instill it's misplaced value system in the hearts and minds of the impressionable. For fuck sake most of their films for decades began with some traumatic event happening to the main protaganist in the plot, usually a child no less, like the death of a parent or being forced into an unbelieveable social situation i.e. Bambi, Lion King, Finding Nemo, etc.. "Fuck em', fuck em' up their big stupid asses they're fucking clownshoes!"

This kind of thing happens to bands all the time for very similar reasons and yes it sucks for both the bands and their fans but the best thing you can do is chock it up to being the one lemon in the tour schedule and move on. Maybe even stick it to em' a little by setting up your merch booth and spending the entire show getting shitfaced, hustling your goods and explaining to your loyal fans why they just screwed out of what they paid to come see but they should still support the other acts at the very least.

Thank god I'm only an hour away from very liberal Canada because I for one will not be missing a tour this awesome por nada!


----------



## jymellis

wow, even GWAR plays the house of blues


----------



## Mattmc74

I didn't know Disney owned them!


----------



## Fred

They're obviously too good. Only answer.


----------



## dooredge

metaljohn said:


> Aren't they a christian band too?


 

Regarding The Famine being a Christian band - they is one of _them_ bands. They kick @ss in my book!


----------



## Nats

they ban everyone


----------



## Nick

to be fair the faceless dont really have anything that could be that offensive content wise.

seems a bit strange


----------



## maliciousteve

Didn't Mayhem play the house of blues once? Or did they get banned too?


----------



## code_red

Stupid! Maybe the robot vocals were too scary?


----------



## BurialWithin

Stealthtastic said:


> Good, death metal is all talentless crap. Just some guy pretending to be a dog and some weirdos that think they can play guitar. Listen to some real music like Led Zep! Also Jimi Hendrix is the best guitarist ever. He can beat out all those crappy "shredders" especially holdsworth.
> 
> Also, dont neg me for this


 
are you kidding me???? Death metal is all talentless crap?? Awesome so most of the people on this forum are weirdos ??? Wow.


----------



## Brendan G

BurialWithin said:


> are you kidding me???? Death metal is all talentless crap?? Awesome so most of the people on this forum are weirdos ??? Wow.


If you read maybe five more posts you would have realized it was a joke.


----------



## Anthony

Brendan G said:


> If you read maybe five more posts you would have realized it was a joke.



I think if he really read stealth's original post, he should have known it was a joke.


----------



## Nick

PHAIL!


----------



## BurialWithin

woops ..... my bad i ain't even not read not at all further ain't not..... no


----------



## leonardo7

I thought only Hed pe gets banned.


----------



## Triple-J

leonardo7 said:


> I thought only Hed pe gets banned.


Now if only someone could follow it up and ban them from all recording studio's!

Seriously though H.O.B. have banned Machine Head in the past and I think Arch Enemy too but it doesn't matter what their "reasons" are the truth is it's outright prejudice and I find it incredibly shocking as I expect to hear about it happening in some country like Egypt where it's actually ILLEGAL to listen to Metal but not America!


----------



## Rick

I do remember seeing Machine Head banned so they went across town and played there instead.


----------



## drawnQ

i've got a good idea why they were banned.

plain and simple answer is that HOB Anaheim is on Disney property, so a lot of things are different there from other locations. keep that in mind.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Aww man somebody neg'd me for my joke  

Fail!


----------



## PostOrganic

BurialWithin said:


> woops ..... my bad i ain't even not read not at all further ain't not..... no



Well I ain't even not ain't not understanding not what you ain't just not said.


----------



## Arctodus

Disney is more *evil* then any metal band could be, probably banned them because they where jealous.


----------



## Variant

No Faceless at H.O.B. = Fail!


----------



## JouniK86

Don't know about HOB as a venue, but its owners with their fundamentalist christian crap will not tolerate anything that defiles christianity in general or defies the moral values of christendom (including blasphemy or "deification of mortals"). For example, Machine Head has got songs like "I'm Your God Now" and "Death Church" (both from the debut), Arch Enemy with their gig hit "Savage Messiah" and a fuckload of others. The Faceless just happened to have a song called "Xenochrist" and Disney/HOB misinterpreted (or didn't bother checking out) the original idea of the song/album (as a concept) and drew idiotic conclusions about being blasphemous. For what I know of, The Faceless is strictly independent of any religious/political alignments - as far as it goes with their music. Even in the 21st century, such idiotic negligence happens.

On the other hand, I think that this type of publicity restores the magic of the metal music in general. The scene was a lot better and a lot of healthier when it was underground and disapproved, these days we only get bands who want to make money because metal is cool. The Faceless are a fist in the face.


----------



## Chritar

well that really sucks...goin to that show, should get cheaper tix, that wont happen though. ive seen 'the unseen' play there, imo they would seem like more trouble than the faceless, riots have broken out after unseen shows. if im looking out for my business' best interest i wouldnt fear a song title 'xenochrist' maybe their m.o. doesnt know shit


----------



## Nick

Stealthtastic said:


> Aww man somebody neg'd me for my joke
> 
> Fail!




indeed fail,

come on people, really!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

drawnQ said:


> i've got a good idea why they were banned.
> 
> plain and simple answer is that HOB Anaheim is on Disney property, so a lot of things are different there from other locations. keep that in mind.



The HOB in Orlando, FL is like this too.... I think these are the only two in the country that are on Disney property.


----------



## harkonnen8




----------



## cadenhead

One of my old bands got banned from a venue _*after*_ playing there because they thought we, well, I don't know exactly. It was Haloween and we were a metal band.  Apparently they thought we were devil worshipers or something.


Shit like that is so stupid.


----------



## Panterica

yeah, BS. i think some hardcore evil dudes like Gorgoroth or Deicide go try to get a spot and see what happens. ya know, send them a press kit. songs like kill the christian, scars of the crucifix, fuck your god, incipit satan, when satan rules his world, procreating satan. etc, give em a shock to who is really bad to the bone evil.

they'll invite the faceless back after that


----------



## harkonnen8

Panterica said:


> yeah, BS. i think some hardcore evil dudes like Gorgoroth or Deicide go try to get a spot and see what happens. ya know, send them a press kit. songs like kill the christian, scars of the crucifix, fuck your god, incipit satan, when satan rules his world, procreating satan. etc, give em a shock to who is really bad to the bone evil.
> 
> they'll invite the faceless back after that



Define evil - antichristian ?


----------



## Chritar

Panterica said:


> give em a shock to who is really bad to the bone evil.



 havent heard bad to the bone in forever, that shit is comedy


----------



## Anthony

Stealthtastic said:


> Aww man somebody neg'd me for my joke
> 
> Fail!



Wow. Idiots.


----------



## Anthony

Say Anything (Metal Version) - Video on Demand - Metal Injection)

God damn, I'm laughing my ass off.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Lmao, That's how you win my heart over.


----------



## Anthony

This gets me maaaaad pussy. That and a stocked fridge.


----------



## Lucky Seven

My girlfriend loves The Faceless actually, lol.


----------



## Randy

Favorite movie of all time, with a current favorite band.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Do you guys find The Faceless's guitar tone to be too dry? Kinda like psycroptics?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Anthony said:


> Wow. Idiots.



Its alright, i just got another neg rep for it. Fucking idiots. 


and another 4 minutes after posting this comment. :fail:


----------



## mattofvengeance

harkonnen8 said:


> Define evil - antichristian ?


 
I think with the bands he mentioned after that, the term is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## harkonnen8

Offtopic:

Evil is a broad term used to indicate a negative moral or ethical judgment, often used to describe intentional acts that are cruel, unjust, or selfish. Evil is usually contrasted with good, which describes intentional acts that are kind, just, or unselfish.



So technically speaking (Of course from my point of view) Disney is fucking evil not the bands like Deicide, Gorgoroth or The Faceless.


----------



## Overtone

Nick said:


> to be fair the faceless dont really have anything that could be that offensive content wise.
> 
> seems a bit strange




Really? Check out the lyrics to "An Autopsy" and "Ghost of a Stranger". For the record I think it's BS that HOB banned them, but those songs have pretty depraved lyrics.


----------



## sami

Anything.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

LMAO


----------



## Randy

Stealthtastic said:


> Do you guys find The Faceless's guitar tone to be too dry?



Yeah, his tone's dry but in an "Arsis" sort of way, which I can appreciate.


----------



## Tukaar

Immortal has played there.

Let me say that again. FUCKING IMMORTAL HAS PLAYED THERE.

I think Necrophagist plays there, too.


----------



## noodleplugerine

Stealthtastic said:


> Its alright, i just got another neg rep for it. Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> and another 4 minutes after posting this comment. :fail:



What about the people who know you were joking and are neg repping you for being a provocative tard?


----------



## Anthony

noodleplugerine said:


> What about the people who know you were joking and are neg repping you for being a provocative tard?



If you call that provocative, grow up. There's been a lot worse on this board.


----------



## noodleplugerine

Anthony said:


> If you call that provocative, grow up. There's been a lot worse on this board.



I never said that there hasn't. My point still stands.


----------



## Rick

No, your point doesn't stand. It was a joke. It wasn't meant to "provoke" anyone.

It's called sarcasm.


----------



## Giamatti

Lol, amazing! Metal Injection has a couple of gems on it to be sure.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

noodleplugerine said:


> What about the people who know you were joking and are neg repping you for being a provocative tard?



If you might have been smart enough to read 5 posts in you would find its not provocative at all.


----------



## Rick

Guys, seriously, stop neg repping Stealth. It was a fucking joke.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Rick said:


> Guys, seriously, stop neg repping Stealth. It was a fucking joke.


----------



## DDDorian

Stealthtastic's post was a joke, a poorly-executed joke but a joke nonetheless. Surely the "please don't neg me for this" should have given it away? Maybe noodleplugerine was right and people are negging him for being lame rather than genuinely offensive, which some of the comments seem to suggest. Whatever. If you think his joke was dumb then at least sign your rep so he and the mods know you're not just some random n00b, or better yet, tell him so and don't rep him at all. For whatever reason people take the little green bars pretty damn seriously


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

DDDorian said:


> Stealthtastic's post was a joke, a poorly-executed joke but a joke nonetheless. Surely the "please don't neg me for this" should have given it away? Maybe noodleplugerine was right and people are negging him for being lame rather than genuinely offensive, which some of the comments seem to suggest. Whatever. If you think his joke was dumb then at least sign your rep so he and the mods know you're not just some random n00b, or better yet, tell him so and don't rep him at all. For whatever reason people take the little green bars pretty damn seriously



The internet is serious business. 

And maybe my joke was lame, but i gotta learn somehow.


----------



## Rick

Bad Stealth.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Rick said:


> Bad Stealth.


----------



## DDDorian

Stealthtastic said:


> The internet is serious business.
> 
> And maybe my joke was lame, but i gotta learn somehow.



One would think you woulda learned something from all those Idol auditions


----------



## MarkB

Stealthtastic said:


> The internet is serious business.
> 
> And maybe my joke was lame, but i gotta learn somehow.


 


I'm tempted to neg rep you to see your reaction now


----------



## Rick

OT, I love your new avatar, Dorian.


----------



## mikernaut

<------  I can't stop listening to the new cd . so I made an new Avy 

Total bummer about the House of Blues. But I suppose it gives them some free publicity.


----------



## Nick

Overtone said:


> Really? Check out the lyrics to "An Autopsy" and "Ghost of a Stranger". For the record I think it's BS that HOB banned them, but those songs have pretty depraved lyrics.




indeed but nothing like bands like Immortal and some other bands that play there.


----------



## Overtone

Come on! Ghost of a Stranger is about tying someone up with bondage gear and then raping them and cutting them to death at the same time! How can you say it's not that offensive?


----------



## harkonnen8

Overtone said:


> Come on! Ghost of a Stranger is about tying someone up with bondage gear and then raping them and cutting them to death at the same time! How can you say it's not that offensive?



I'm not offended are you ?


----------



## WhiteShadow

Years back, Lamb Of God was banned from playing a few venues in California, specifically The Forum. WHY? Because of their previous name which was Burn The Priest (best band name EVER in my book!). Even after they changed their name to Lamb Of God, The Forum still wont let them play. To this day, The Forum and a few other venues will not allow them to play.

I cannot express into words how much i despise ALL kinds of censorship.

About the topic at hand though. This REALLY sucks for The Faceless, especially if they get banned from ALL of the House of Blues'. Do you know how many god damn House Of Blues' there are in the US? Too many for me to count. Thats alot of lost gigs.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Looks like they don't want any bondage goat zombies either.


----------



## Panterica

harkonnen8 said:


> Define evil - antichristian ?



in Disney's eyes sure

oh yeah, Stealth, My bad hommie, one of them was from me, i'll make it up to you



Tukaar said:


> Immortal has played there.
> 
> Let me say that again. FUCKING IMMORTAL HAS PLAYED THERE.
> 
> I think Necrophagist plays there, too.



Immortal only talks about riding their horses and cutting down the opposing army. darkness and shit like that of course but not really satanism at all, but still how a Norwegian Black Metal band could play on Disney property and not the faceless confuses the fucks out of me 

which brings me to my next point. 
IMMORTAL OWNS
we are, the sons of northern darkness!!! dun duna dun duna duna


----------



## Brendan G

I read the lyrics to "Ghost of a Stranger" and The Faceless getting banned seemed much less absurd to me, it is some rather disturbing shit, outright banning them probably wasn't the best course of action, perhaps just saying "Just don't play those songs" would have been better, but what can ya do?


----------



## Wiz

Brendan G said:


> I read the lyrics to "Ghost of a Stranger" and The Faceless getting banned seemed much less absurd to me, it is some rather disturbing shit, outright banning them probably wasn't the best course of action, perhaps just saying "Just don't play those songs" would have been better, but what can ya do?



I think they're simply aiming for the same "strong music = strong lyrics" factor that Cannibal Corpse have always been known for. Are CC also banned from those venues?


----------



## Variant

Overtone said:


> Come on! Ghost of a Stranger is about tying someone up with bondage gear and then raping them and cutting them to death at the same time! How can you say it's not that offensive?



I dunno, I liken it to a movie like 'Silence Of The Lambs' or 'Se7en' (oft lauded by the general press), or shows like 'C.S.I.' and 'Bones' (which has some gory shit on it) and not something the band would really (we hope) condone. Seems censorship to me, and *extraordinarily* ironic in the face of Americas sick pop-culture obsession with the very same sort of shit in other media outlets than music (movies, TV, and the news) though.


----------



## Bloodshed09

BurialWithin said:


> The faceless are amazing. They're a bunch of great YOUNG musicians and very skilled.


----------



## agoz20

i really think this guy is good. i like his electronic shit too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSj623T3N6A

this video is just hilarious


----------



## damigu

they should have hired him just so we could see some of that dancing on stage!


----------



## Wi77iam

haha he's awesome, his band, "disfiguring the goddess" is pretty brutal too


----------



## Anthony

I love Big Chocolate.


----------



## Mattayus

william93 said:


> haha he's awesome, his band, "disfiguring the goddess" is pretty brutal too



I thought that was him! Good shit


----------



## Wi77iam

and i'm going to summer (errr.. autumn) slaughter this friday !!
necrophagist, dying fetus, aborted and THE FACELESS !!! and local act is DRED
bloody great lineup I say.


----------



## Æxitosus

I've known their name for the longest time, but I never took the time to check them out until today...and I really really like them! I bought all their stuff on iTunes!!

favorite songs?


----------



## Harry

The whole of Planetary Duality just rules.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I like their second album alot, can't say the same for the first album. My favorite song is probably Sons Of Belial.


----------



## Æxitosus

I'm surprised...so far I'm liking their first album more than their second


----------



## Wi77iam

Do you like to post a billion threads? 
I love the faceless, met Michael Keene, amazing guitarist


----------



## tian

Saw them live and really enjoyed it. Particularly watching Michael Keene play almost entirely with just three fingers...


----------



## DDDorian

I gave them a good listen recently and I really, really don't get it. It's as un-death metal as a band can be while still fitting the definition. Oh well.


----------



## Cadavuh

Michael Keene has THE COOLEST washburn


----------



## Variant

william93 said:


> Do you like to post a billion threads?
> I love the faceless, met Michael Keene, amazing guitarist





Talked with him a bit before the show with Cynic and Meshuggah. Really nice guy, really into his guitars, his sound, all the details.


----------



## mikernaut

luv them , been practicing/learning some of the tunes with my green guitars in honor of Mr. Keene


----------



## BurialWithin

One of my favorite bands!! I saw them a couple of fridays ago with Obscura, Neuraxis, and Cannibal Corpse!! THE FACELESS HAVE THE BEST LIVE SOUND I'VE EVER HEARD FROM ANY BAND PERIOD. Clear and just perfect, no mistakes, amazing tone, drummer was on target 100&#37;. Great band, great guitar players, love them!!


----------



## Triple7

Definitely one of my favorite bands. They have an amazing live show, they killed it opening for Cynic and Meshuggah. Some of my favorite songs are, Pestilence, Xenochrist, An Autopsy, Planetary Duality Pt1., and Sons Of Belial.


----------



## MikeH

I can't really say that there's a song from them that I've never liked.


----------



## jimmyshred

Amazing band, 
Studio they sound amazing and I'm yet to see them live but their pro- shoot videos look really good as well. 
Definitely worth listening to.


----------



## thinkpad20

I saw them with Cynic and Meshuggah. Tight band, definitely musically proficient but they don't seem to be doing anything original... to me they sounded mostly like a mix of, well, Cynic and Meshuggah 

So yeah very talented musicians but the music sounds rather half-baked to me. But I guess that style is really popular right now so they're getting a lot of exposure... eh. At least they aren't so breakdown-focused now...


----------



## cyril v

Favorite song...
Planetary Duality II: A Prophecy's Fruition



thinkpad20 said:


> I saw them with Cynic and Meshuggah. Tight band, definitely musically proficient but they don't seem to be doing anything original... to me they sounded mostly like a mix of, well, Cynic and Meshuggah
> 
> So yeah very talented musicians but the music sounds rather half-baked to me. But I guess that style is really popular right now so they're getting a lot of exposure... eh. At least they aren't so breakdown-focused now...



wtf? they sound nothing like meshuggah and i'd have to say by a long stretch of the imagination they might vaguely sound like cynic. I'd say they're closer to obscura/within the ruins.



BurialWithin said:


> One of my favorite bands!! I saw them a couple of fridays ago with Obscura, Neuraxis, and Cannibal Corpse!! THE FACELESS HAVE THE BEST LIVE SOUND I'VE EVER HEARD FROM ANY BAND PERIOD. Clear and just perfect, no mistakes, amazing tone, drummer was on target 100%. Great band, great guitar players, love them!!



Saw them at the Filmore with cynic and meshuggah., I'd have to say their mix was probably the clearest out of all the bands and they were definitely tight as hell.


----------



## Rick

Yes.

I do.


----------



## Æxitosus

william93 said:


> Do you like to post a billion threads?
> I love the faceless, met Michael Keene, amazing guitarist



I love posting threads, I go here when I'm bored


----------



## Curt-Platt

HughesJB4 said:


> The whole of Planetary Duality just rules.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

Fuck yeah I like em.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm lol'ing at some of the stuff in this thread. Not whether they are liked or not, I can't really say anything about that (although I don't like them much).

But please, best live sound from a metal band ever?  

When I saw Cynic and Meshuggah their sound was good, but nothing really special or in-your-face, although it had improved since the first time I saw them when they played on the very first summer slaughter tour.

They opened with an instrumental that was pretty cool. Everything else was very generic IMO.


----------



## windu

the faceless wreck! love the groove in planetary duality pt1 and pt2

the whole new album is badass. and so is the frist. i dont see them sounding like anyone else personally

they have there own sound. and there drumming is amazing


----------



## auxioluck

Awesome band; been a fan since Akeldama first came out. 

Only tighter act I've seen in the last few years is Decrepit Birth.


----------



## Looneygah1

I think his solo tone is so beautiful. Totally outstanding guitarist!
I would also love to get ahold of his guitar for a day or so =)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bleak

Wow, I'd like to hear a solo album from him!


----------



## Dylan S

I think he's fantastic but it annoys me that he hardly ever uses his pinky.


----------



## Looneygah1

Dylan S said:


> I think he's fantastic but it annoys me that he hardly ever uses his pinky.



Yeah but OMG he is only using a pod pro i think. 
And his washburn is amazing! I dig the color! lol
But yes incredible guitar player by far more creative than muhammad from necrophagist


----------



## Variant

I talked with him a good bit before The Faceless / Cynic / Meshuggah show. He's an amazingly amiable, as well as being really into his guitars and gear.


----------



## powergroover

raptor-claw shredding !!!!


----------



## Rick

Yes. 

/thread.


----------



## cyril v

amazing tone considering he uses the EMG's which tons of people dog so much and he uses the pod which people claim sounds so stale. lol

he's awesome and hopefully when these guys are done touring they'll put out another disc soon. btw, that guitar he uses will be available on the 22nd, completely sweet and makes me wish i could find one of these to test out.


----------



## Yoshi

cyril v said:


> amazing tone considering he uses the EMG's which tons of people dog so much and he uses the pod which people claim sounds so stale. lol
> 
> he's awesome and hopefully when these guys are done touring they'll put out another disc soon. btw, that guitar he uses will be available on the 22nd, completely sweet and makes me wish i could find one of these to test out.



Isn't that amazing

I'm beginning to think that people who dog EMGs and PODs can't dial in a good tone at all.

Awesome playing.


----------



## Rick

Especially considering he uses Vettas live.


----------



## Looneygah1

Yeah i figured it would sound crappy but hell he sure pulled it off! he is by far one of my fav guitar players! so i though he needed a thread lol

5 out of 5!!


----------



## mikernaut

Well godly is going abit far but he does have great tone and melodic phrasing. Keene and Per from Scar Symmetry are my current favs when it comes to solos.

and are they actually releasing a Washburn "Keene green" guitar? Thats pretty cool I love the Parker stainless steel frets and fretboards so it might be worth giving one a try.


----------



## Looneygah1

mikernaut said:


> Well godly is going abit far but he does have great tone and melodic phrasing. Keene and Per from Scar Symmetry are my current favs when it comes to solos.



YES ABSOLUTELY! 

I dig scar symmetry solo tones so beautiful!


----------



## cyril v

mikernaut said:


> Well godly is going abit far but he does have great tone and melodic phrasing. Keene and Per from Scar Symmetry are my current favs when it comes to solos.
> 
> and are they actually releasing a Washburn "Keene green" guitar? Thats pretty cool I love the Parker stainless steel frets and fretboards so it might be worth giving one a try.



i think so... i believe it's called "metallic green"... they cost a pretty penny though.



Looneygah1 said:


> YES ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> I dig scar symmetry solo tones so beautiful!


yeah, that guy is rediculous as well. can he pull that stuff off live?


----------



## Looneygah1

Oh im fairly certain he can =)


----------



## Panterica

yeah, i talked to him as well after the Nile, faceless, suicide silence, unexpect, and warbringer tour (sorry, don't remember if there was a name for it  )
he knew alot about gear, and seemed like one of those cool as fuck guys who'd rather talk guitar than band politics or other dumb shit
he's a smart guy for sure, and pretty cool too
warbringer is another one of those bands that are just killer guys too, me and one of the guitarist smoked a blunt and i helped him bring in barracades to a trailer. IMO, any rockstar-type guy who will help out the roadies is a class A character

and yes, i'd play the fuck out that washburn, composite neck = schweet


----------



## Triple7

cyril v said:


> i think so... i believe it's called "metallic green"... they cost a pretty penny though.
> 
> 
> yeah, that guy is rediculous as well. can he pull that stuff off live?




Oh yes, he is really sick live, all the solos were spot on


----------



## The Hoff

It makes me angry that he plays a million times faster than me but he doesn't use his gosh darned pinky. Imagine what he could do if he used all four fingers on his left hand >.>


----------



## matty2fatty

The first time I put Planetary Duality on the stereo in my apartment my roommate, who doesn't listen to metal at all, pretended to put on a cape and fly around because, as he put it, 'it sounds like the guitar is soaring over the rest of the music.' 

I thought it was a pretty apt description, and now its our running joke for technical necrophagist/faceless type solos.


----------



## Harry

I've been listening to Planetary Duality shit loads and I must say it's partly because the guitar work is so slammin'.


----------



## alex103188

mikernaut said:


> Well godly is going abit far but he does have great tone and melodic phrasing. Keene and Per from Scar Symmetry are my current favs when it comes to solos.
> 
> and are they actually releasing a Washburn "Keene green" guitar? Thats pretty cool I love the Parker stainless steel frets and fretboards so it might be worth giving one a try.



Per is probably my favorite for phrasing atm. I learned the solo to mindmachine and each lick is like a way I've never approached the guitar before.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

alex103188 said:


> Per is probably my favorite for phrasing atm. I learned the solo to mindmachine and each lick is like a way I've never approached the guitar before.





Mind Machine is a good solo, but the solo on Fear Catalyst just blows my mind


----------



## Anthony

matty2fatty said:


> The first time I put Planetary Duality on the stereo in my apartment my roommate, who doesn't listen to metal at all, pretended to put on a cape and fly around because, as he put it, 'it sounds like the guitar is soaring over the rest of the music.'
> 
> I thought it was a pretty apt description, and now its our running joke for technical necrophagist/faceless type solos.



Is your roommate 5?


----------



## matty2fatty

Anthony said:


> Is your roommate 5?


 
haha, no, just completely f*cked


----------



## Cadavuh

powergroover said:


> raptor-claw shredding !!!!




LMAO


----------



## lucasreis

Wow, what a beautiful guitar. Great color!



Scar Symmetry said:


> Mind Machine is a good solo, but the solo on Fear Catalyst just blows my mind



Mind Machine´s solo is one of the most beautiful solos I´ve ever heard. It always gives me chills when I listen to it.


----------



## Sp3ktral

i've been a faceless fan for a few years now and i totally dig keene's style.
if you are into the faceless and keene's stuff, definitely check out the roster for Sumerian Records, they have a lot of very cool techy/melodic/brutal metal bands.


----------



## Excalibur

Not really godly, doesn't really stand out for me =\


----------



## Panterica

i like that he doesn't use his pinky much...cuz neither do I and that proves maybe one day I'll be that bad ass


----------



## Anthony

alex103188 said:


> Per is probably my favorite for phrasing atm. I learned the solo to mindmachine and each lick is like a way I've never approached the guitar before.



Yeah man, I've been looking at the solo to Deviate From The Form. It's so different from many other solo's I've learned. I don't know how he does it.


----------



## hairychris

This has been posted before....

But yeah, shit hot player and uses right hand taps instead of pinky playing. Pretty odd style but doesn't matter: IMO Planetary Duality is fucking awesome!


----------



## alex103188

Scar Symmetry said:


> Mind Machine is a good solo, but the solo on Fear Catalyst just blows my mind



Si, mind machine is more tasty phrasing, and then there's a part where you can throw down your own little jam over the singing. It's fun.


----------



## Empryrean

I really had no idea what his name was, but I dig the guitar work on Planetary Duality


----------



## MTech

The Nashville show is streaming live right now 


The muse nashville: News


----------



## Rick

That's pretty cool. 

Can they sell live sets like that? Wouldn't they have to have band/label permission first?


----------



## MTech

It's free so........ The bands know cause they posted bulletins on all the accounts. Psyopus is next and then The Faceless followed by Atheist.

Have to laugh at Psyopus never ending member changes because nobody can stand Chris. 


if we're lucky enough Atheist will be using a Dean with the LaBellas on it I gave him the other night


----------



## Rick

If I had the money, I'd snag The Faceless live.


----------



## Joose

Watchin' The Agonist right now. Oh my lord she's hot.


----------



## MTech

Any year now Psyopus will finish setting up and sound checking.

The new singer sucks and the bassist isn't near as good as mike was.


----------



## kung_fu

Sweet, Psyopus is about to start


----------



## MTech

anybody watching?? Be interested in hearing what some of you think


----------



## Kheros

I'm watching right now. Some ridiculously technical stuff. The best part is watching the audience. Most them are so confused and have no idea when to headbang.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I'm looking forward to watching Atheist, so I'm waiting t'ill then

Thanks for the link, BTW!


----------



## Rick

I could have sworn that I saw on the site that you could purchase a live set. Maybe it was for bands who want to sell their own sets.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Kheros said:


> I'm watching right now. Some ridiculously technical stuff. The best part is watching the audience. Most them are so confused and have no idea when to headbang.



Well it isn't really headbangable music. It's also *WARNING* OPINIONS *WARNING* extremely fucking boring, so I wouldn't be doing much either if I was in the audience.


----------



## Kheros

Yeah, I know it's not. But you see some of them trying to pull off some headbanging every now and then, but then the time signature changes again and they're just like... what. That big guy in the front looked like he was about to smash someone, though. He was digging that shit.


----------



## kung_fu

Good set by Psyopus. I just noticed Atheist is on the bill. And to think i was going to call it a night after Psyopus.


----------



## MTech

kung_fu said:


> Good set by Psyopus. I just noticed Atheist is on the bill. And to think i was going to call it a night after Psyopus.




You forgot about The Faceless...


----------



## kung_fu

MTech said:


> You forgot about The Faceless...



No i didn't. Sorry, just not a fan.


----------



## MLI

Fuck yeah, The Faceless is 'bout to play. Best band ever.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Did Atheist already go or are they the headliners?


----------



## Rick

They're headlining.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Yeah I didn't notice Mtech posted it already; I should have read. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rick

No prob.

I wish I could have The Faceless' live set.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

what do you mean? They're about to play right now...


----------



## Rick

I wish I could buy it to listen anytime I want.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Don't you hate live soundchecks


----------



## Rick

Not anymore. 

Is Steve using an Ibanez S series?


----------



## Kheros

Yeah. Definitely enjoy The Faceless' sets.


----------



## MTech

Notice hot fuckin tight these guys are live... and the Vetta tone they get is awesome though it seems buried in this cam, but I assure you being at the venue the other night listening out by the soundboard the guitars cut like butter and it's SMOOOOTH.


----------



## Rick

Yeah, they sounded great when they played here a few months ago.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

yeah, are we getting the soundboard direct sound or something?


----------



## Rick

Fuck, this sounds good.


----------



## MTech

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> yeah, are we getting the soundboard direct sound or something?


Yea.

Nice to see I was able to provide entertainment for a lot of you tonight


----------



## MLI

Fuck yeah they're good live. I'm liking being able to hear the bass really well.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Sorry guys. Witty comments aside, I've given this band a chance time and time again to see why so many on this forum enjoy them and I still don't get it. They are playing extremely tight, but the music itself is uninspired to me, personally.


----------



## DDDorian

I agree. I find it difficult to even consider The Faceless death metal, really. Sure, they fit the textbook definition, but their stuff is all so... dainty


----------



## MTech

Also i forgot to mention everybody should go to this show just to checkout the Faceless merch chick... she's worth the trip alone..


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Atheist is touring with Obscura and Gnostic in a bit. In other words, You get to see a band with a certain vocalist, then Obscura, and finally the opening band but with a different vocalist 

Speaking of, Anyone dig the new Gnostic record? It sounds freaken sick!


----------



## MLI

DDDorian said:


> I agree. I find it difficult to even consider The Faceless death metal, really. Sure, they fit the textbook definition, but their stuff is all so... dainty



*dain&#8901;ty*

1. of delicate beauty; exquisite: a dainty lace handkerchief. 2. pleasing to the taste and, often, temptingly served or delicate; delicious: dainty pastries. 3. of delicate discrimination or taste; particular; fastidious: a dainty eater. 4. overly particular; finicky. 
&#8211;noun 5. something delicious to the taste; a delicacy. 



I'm okay with that.


----------



## MTech

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Atheist is touring with Obscura and Gnostic in a bit. In other words, You get to see a band with a certain vocalist, then Obscura, and finally the opening band but with a different vocalist
> 
> Speaking of, Anyone dig the new Gnostic record? It sounds freaken sick!



gnostic is on this tour we're all watching they went on first


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

o fuck!!! I missed them 

There any way I can see it again somehow? or it's really a one time deal...


----------



## Anthony

Did I just miss The Faceless?


----------



## Rick

Yep.


----------



## MTech

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> o fuck!!! I missed them
> 
> There any way I can see it again somehow? or it's really a one time deal...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

best reply ever


----------



## Anthony

Rick said:


> Yep.



I am dead inside.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

I hope Atheist plays stuff from Elements

I don't know what to expect really. I know Kelly's voice tends to be shot  So far not so good...


----------



## Rick

MTech said:


>




Hell yes. 



Anthony said:


> I am dead inside.



Sorry.


----------



## kung_fu

Anthony said:


> I am dead inside.



 you asked for it...



Insult meet injury


----------



## MTech

^ I knew that was coming!


the new guitarist in Atheist is really good.... and Chris appears to be playing the guitar we just strung with LaBellas 

Oh FWIW - Chris is using a VooDoo Modded Mesa Dual Rec. w/ a VooDoo 4x12 (he's endorsed with them) His Deans have blackouts and his Dimebolt has Graphtech saddle inserts. He's using 9-42's in standard.

Before blackouts he uses EMG 81 in bridge and had them running 18volts.


----------



## kung_fu

ugh...all i can hear is tony


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^^thanks for the info! I've been really digging his sound on the Gnostic record.



kung_fu said:


> ugh...all i can hear is tony



yeah he's louder than everyone else  They've levelled them a bit but damn


----------



## Rick

kung_fu said:


> you asked for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Insult meet injury




I have that on a VHS tape somewhere. I actually like that song.


----------



## kung_fu

now tony's too quiet  oh well, going to bed now


----------



## MTech

Somebody is actually working the camera now!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Yes! Stuff from Elements!


----------



## MTech

I can't believe more people off here aren't tuned n watching this.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Who's that playing right now?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Man, that was fun. Thanks Mtech for letting us in on this!


----------



## OrsusMetal

I wish I could have seen this. I saw this thread earlier, but I didn't pay enough attention to it because it said "The Facelist" and not "The Faceless". I love The Faceless.

So I clicked on it now, wondering if it meant The Faceless, and sure enough. I am sad now.


----------



## MTech

OrsusMetal said:


> I wish I could have seen this. I saw this thread earlier, but I didn't pay enough attention to it because it said "The Facelist" and not "The Faceless". I love The Faceless.


I actually sent in to have it changed but never got a response back so my bad... every other time I go to type the faceless I do that and I swear my hands are retarded and have a mind of their own.


----------



## BurialWithin

Who is the Facelist?


----------



## Rick

BurialWithin said:


> Who is the Facelist?



A cover band of The Faceless.


----------



## BurialWithin

awesome do they sound good?


----------



## cosmicamnesia

i was at this show in cleveland the other night...awesome sets by all the bands, plus i got a hug from the agonist chick


----------



## Rick

BurialWithin said:


> awesome do they sound good?



It's a cover band so they sound like ass.


----------



## Riffer

So my band was riding to a show in the van and our singer was driving and he had his iPod on and was playing the Akeldama album by The Facelss. Then the instrumental track "Akeldama" came on and he instantly turned it off and said "I hate shitty riffs like that". WTF!! He said this about The Faceless! Discuss....


----------



## abysmalrites

I really don't like them, but i wouldn't necessarily say they have shitty riffs.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The Faceless aren't to his taste  You'll find people who don't like a lot of bands you do


----------



## Metalus

gotta love the fact that he has The faceless on his ipod though


----------



## Winspear

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The Faceless aren't to his taste  You'll find people who don't like a lot of bands you do


This is what I thought then I reread and saw the album was HIS choice... Strange, that song is full off kickass riffs.


----------



## CentaurPorn

I hate onions but I fucking love green onions.


----------



## Wi77iam

well.. ehh. your singer sucks!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

The riffs in that song are pretty bland, not "shitty" but definitely instantly forgettable, roll em off the production line stuff. The guitar tone is pretty poor and the shredding is obnoxious and completely lacking aim or direction.

I haven't listened a great deal of their stuff, but after hearing that, I don't feel wildly inclinded to hear more


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

CentaurPorn said:


> I hate onions but I fucking love green onions.



I was eating lunch with CentaurPorn the other day and he threw a sandwich out saying he hated onions. WHO THE FUCK HATES ONIONS?!?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

One of the only things that is memorable to me about the band is Michael Keenes little scary breakdown solos/licks


----------



## djpharoah

*Fail threads are fail. Threads like these tend to illicit unnecessary h8rade and Harmony Central like behavior. *

EDIT:


----------



## eaeolian

C'mon, you guys know better. Next one of these I see gets a 24 hour nap.


----------



## djpharoah

Mike - oyu just re-opened the thread after I closed it


----------



## samurai7drew

I took a screen shot of this a while back and forgot to post it here. Have you guys heard about this/discussed it at all? Pic explains everything.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Police/news report or it didn't happen.


----------



## MikeH

That's terrible. But still brutal as fuck. Mixed feelings about this.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Terrible, of course, but why would he go to a metal show if he had a pace maker?


----------



## CrashRG

for real? did this really happen? if so, thats kinda scary. I don't find any humor in this at all.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Adam Of Angels said:


> Terrible, of course, but why would he go to a metal show if he had a pace maker?



Because Darwinism is law


----------



## Customisbetter

The most Metal Darwism story i have ever heard.

^d on darwism. i forgot to hit he post button.


----------



## SPBY

brutal


----------



## BlindingLight7

That's kinda bad if the kids parents sue...


----------



## samurai7drew

most likely, HOB has a million legal clauses to make sure they don't get sued for anything like this. it would probably be seen as a risk the kid took.


----------



## wannabguitarist

This sounds like something you'd see in Dethklok 

I really hope it didn't really happen though


----------



## Metal Ken

I dunno how much the pacemaker effects that kid, but i know a guy who has one, and he says it'd take about a year of not working properly for his to kill him.


----------



## Randy

I smell bullshit. Why would the kid have a white cloth over him, if the EMT's had just gotten there? "Oh, well... it looks like his heart isn't beating." "Well, fuck, he must be dead then." *shrug*

Also, if his pacemaker went, he would've lasted a little longer than that.

EDIT: 'd by Ken


----------



## Joker962

if this is true I feel bad for the poor kid.


----------



## samurai7drew

if it is true, maybe speaker magnets fucked with the pacemaker?

Magnets May Pose Serious Risks For Patients With Pacemakers And ICDs
TalkBass Forums


----------



## 7slinger

generally with a kid, the EMTs or paramedics would never call a death in the field, they'd code him until they got him to the hospital and let the MD call it. the only way I could see them calling it in the field is if it was obvious life-ending trauma, or the kid had obviously been dead for a while i.e. dead and bloated, neither of which seem applicable to this case


----------



## MaxOfMetal

samurai7drew said:


> if it is true, maybe speaker magnets fucked with the pacemaker?
> 
> Magnets May Pose Serious Risks For Patients With Pacemakers And ICDs
> TalkBass Forums



I still think this is BS.

Also, if you read that article, the magnets were placed on a necklace worn around those with pacemakers necks. Unless the kid was hugging the speaker cab for the entire set, the rather small neodymium magnets of the speaker cabs (if they were even using neo loaded cabs) were simply too far away to cause his pacemaker to misfire.

So lets go down the list of flaws to this story:

1) It's unlikely for EMTs to "give up" on the kid.
2) They knew instantly that his pacemaker gave out.
3) Even if his pacemaker did go out, it's not a guarantee he would instantly drop dead. 

I'm sure there is a lot more than this.


----------



## samurai7drew

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still think this is BS.
> 
> Also, if you read that article, the magnets were placed on a necklace worn around those with pacemakers necks. Unless the kid was hugging the speaker cab for the entire set, the rather small neodymium magnets of the speaker cabs (if they were even using neo loaded cabs) were simply too far away to cause his pacemaker to misfire.
> 
> So lets go down the list of flaws to this story:
> 
> 1) It's unlikely for EMTs to "give up" on the kid.
> 2) They knew instantly that his pacemaker gave out.
> 3) Even if his pacemaker did go out, it's not a guarantee he would instantly drop dead.
> 
> I'm sure there is a lot more than this.



yeah, i'm sure that would be a stretch. still, it's a semi-astute observation lol. I would much rather this story be proven BS so, the more doubt, the better.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Wow...I admire him as a musician but you would've thought he'd take it a little more seriously...


----------



## AySay

CrushingAnvil said:


> Wow...I admire him as a musician but you would've thought he'd take it a little more seriously...



Exactly, if this was true then I'm sure he would be A LOT more upset by the news...


----------



## Customisbetter

Holy shit i didn't realize that was Micheal Keene's post. dayum.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You guys DO know that story isn't true right?


----------



## White Cluster

Well it is Death metal,isn't it?


----------



## WoodenAshtray

White Cluster said:


> Well it is Death metal,isn't it?



Am I a terrible person if I lol'd at that?


----------



## Metal Ken

Edit title.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metal Ken said:


> Edit title.


----------



## HighGain510

MaxOfMetal said:


> Police/news report or it didn't happen.



This.



Metal Ken said:


> I dunno how much the pacemaker effects that kid, but i know a guy who has one, and he says it'd take about a year of not working properly for his to kill him.



This.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I still think this is BS.
> 
> Also, if you read that article, the magnets were placed on a necklace worn around those with pacemakers necks. Unless the kid was hugging the speaker cab for the entire set, the rather small neodymium magnets of the speaker cabs (if they were even using neo loaded cabs) were simply too far away to cause his pacemaker to misfire.
> 
> So lets go down the list of flaws to this story:
> 
> 1) It's unlikely for EMTs to "give up" on the kid.
> 2) They knew instantly that his pacemaker gave out.
> 3) Even if his pacemaker did go out, it's not a guarantee he would instantly drop dead.
> 
> I'm sure there is a lot more than this.



And  with all of this post.


Also:


MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, if you read that article, the magnets were placed on a necklace worn around those with pacemakers necks. *Unless the kid was hugging the speaker cab for the entire set*, the rather small neodymium magnets of the speaker cabs (if they were even using neo loaded cabs) were simply too far away to cause his pacemaker to misfire.



That part of the post made me LOL pretty hard conjuring up an image in my head of someone actually doing that!!! 



Here's the thing that is faulty with your reasoning thinking it is true:

a) If this actually HAD taken place, it would have been on websites ALL OVER THE PLACE, just as with any and every murder/death that happens at ANY concert. Stuff like this is huge news when it actually happens, and there's no way for them to cover it up.

b) IF this actually had taken place, I'm just about positive any musician who had a fan die at their show would not make light of the tragedy, and from this dude's post it absolutely sounds like he made it up for a laugh.

c) Again, if this had gone down it would have been huge news. 


Basically, I'd go on the record with 99% certainty that this event never took place and you're reading WAY TOO MUCH into a post that was clearly a joke.


----------



## technomancer

Metal Ken said:


> Edit title.


----------



## HighGain510

Metal Ken said:


> Edit title.



WIN!


----------



## samurai7drew

el oh el. for the record, I never stated that this was true or that I believed it was. also, yes, this was straight from keene's facebook.


----------



## HighGain510

samurai7drew said:


> el oh el. for the record, I never stated that this was true or that I believed it was. also, yes, this was straight from keene's facebook.



If you actually thought it was a joke and not truth, wouldn't you have posted it in the Off-Topic section then....? Just saying...


----------



## samurai7drew

HighGain510 said:


> If you actually thought it was a joke and not truth, wouldn't you have posted it in the Off-Topic section then....? Just saying...



I didn't necessarily assume that it was a joke. Who jokes about shit like that?


----------



## HighGain510

samurai7drew said:


> I didn't necessarily assume that it was a joke. Who jokes about shit like that?



Clearly a member of The Faceless. I'm saying, if you didn't want it to be taken as a serious thread this should have been posted in OT. As it stands, probably a good candidate for a thread move.


----------



## samurai7drew

I completely understand what you're trying to get at. I DID want it to be taken seriously. I wasn't sure how valid this scenario was. There is a difference between being fooled into believing blindly that this happened and taking it into skeptical consideration (although it's a pretty small difference lol).

I'm just stating, for the record, I wasn't fully duped/convinced. Feel free to move this to wherever, though. Jeeze Leweeze.

EDIT FOR SOME CLARITY:

Let me just say this. I tend to take most statements about death at face value. As far as I know, Michael Keene has no affiliation with Comedy Central or The Onion. So,
naturally, I would first assume that this could have happened rather than assuming Michael Keene has a really shitty sense of humor. Wouldn't most people do the same?

I don't know Michael Keene personally so, all I can draw from is text. It is hard to see whether Michael Keene has an "I'm just shitting you" grin on his face while I'm reading text. 
It doesn't initally look like a joke (hence me posting it in general). I figured other insight might be helpful.

It looks like a number of people think Keene is a jokester. Cool. It's quite an alarming joke by many people's standards, though. Don't worry, I'm not butt-hurt about 
this. I just like being precise. Sometimes that can lead to stupid flame wars. Lol.


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I'd say it's pretty safe to assume that Keene's post was in jest (albeit, odd/morbid humor IMO ) and shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## alexander12014

did you know that gullible isnt in the dictionary........lame lol


----------



## Metal Ken

alexander12014 said:


> did you know that gullible isnt in the dictionary........lame lol



I actually used dictionary.com to make sure i spelled it right before i edited the title, since in the edit-title-thingy on the main page doesn't let firefox spell check


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Metal Ken said:


> I actually used dictionary.com to make sure i spelled it right before i edited the title, since in the edit-title-thingy on the main page doesn't let firefox spell check



*Metal Ken*

_The responsible speller_


----------



## Metal Ken

You think I'm going to make an ass of myself while trying to make an ass of someone else?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Metal Ken said:


> You think I'm going to make an ass of myself while trying to make an ass of someone else?



Hells no, that shit'll haunt your ass


----------



## alexander12014

what an ass lol


----------



## Rogueleader

Michael Keene was trolling.

This really did happen though. It wasn't at a heavy metal concert though. I'll try to post a link.

The thing I find the funniest is the way people responded. In my opinion it was in very poor taste (which I don't mind), and people would have responded differently if it wasn't michael keene.


----------



## MF_Kitten

haha, that´s such a typical urban legend 

it´s technically possible for a heart to stop at a gig if the subs are insanely loud and stuff, but it´s not like it happens very often. when it DOES happen, it´s featured on news in both papers and on tv, and there´s a huge debate about whether or not it´s the band´s fault and all that crap.

the faceless = facebook trolls


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MF_Kitten said:


> the faceless = facebook trolls



Doesn't get more "Metal" than that.


----------



## samurai7drew

it's really only "troll machine" keene doing the damage.


----------



## velvetkevorkian

Rogueleader said:


> Michael Keene was trolling.
> 
> This really did happen though. It wasn't at a heavy metal concert though. I'll try to post a link.
> 
> The thing I find the funniest is the way people responded. In my opinion it was in very poor taste (which I don't mind), and people would have responded differently if it wasn't michael keene.


Possibly this, although the link with loud music seems tenuous at best.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

velvetkevorkian said:


> Possibly this, although the link with loud music seems tenuous at best.



Big difference between some kid dropping dead at a live metal show in Las Vegas, NV USA, and a kid dropping dead at a club from techno in London, England. 

Having been to many live Metal shows, and a fair share of clubs, the low-end of both are awfully different. While, in theory, this proves that "sound can stop your heart" theory, it's still awfully far from the mark. 

Not to mention, this London kid did not have a pacemaker.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

"poor kid. but at least he got out of las vegas"



If this was true, I really doubt Keene's post would have had so many comical overtones, such as "the faceless BRUTALIZED a kid TO DEATH"


----------



## Rick

That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Shawn

Ibz_rg said:


> That's terrible. But still brutal as fuck. Mixed feelings about this.


----------



## velvetkevorkian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Big difference between some kid dropping dead at a live metal show in Las Vegas, NV USA, and a kid dropping dead at a club from techno in London, England.
> 
> Having been to many live Metal shows, and a fair share of clubs, the low-end of both are awfully different. While, in theory, this proves that "sound can stop your heart" theory, it's still awfully far from the mark.
> 
> Not to mention, this London kid did not have a pacemaker.


Yeah, I just thought it might be the case that Rogueleader was referring to.
edited to add- although I'm not sure I agree that there's a big difference in the differences between a metal show and a techno club. A debate for another day, I guess. Cheers.


----------



## xiphoscesar

i like how the last post on mikes status thing it say "metal"


----------



## LadyKiller

I talked with Michael and Steve yesterday. (06.23.2010)
They played a show in Cologne Germany.
Both told me that the 3rd record is just 50% written. 
Michael hopes to write the record until 2011. He will mix it again and "PURGING MANKIND" is the wrong Title.
The old Bassplayer (who played the last European Tour with Veil Of Maya in Juni) is no longer in the Band. The Faceless have a new one. This guy stood behind Michael the whole show. Many people thought he wanted to hide himself. But Probably Michael didn't want people making pictures of a guy who is only for few shows in the band! I have no idea.
I recorded the whole show and uploaded all videos on Utube.

YouTube - Caparison81's Channel


----------



## OrsusMetal

I haven't heard anything about it, but I look forward to their new release. Their 2nd cd was a huge step from their 1st, so it will be cool to hear what they do for the 3rd.


----------



## vhmetalx

ive only seen the title of it and that it will be released in 2010 from wiki.....
but i hope it does!!! its about time for some new faceless alien shreddage.


----------



## splinter8451

Man I hope it comes out this year. The Faceless are a dang good band  

I'm looking forward to more alien metal too


----------



## MrMcSick

splinter8451 said:


> Man I hope it comes out this year. The Faceless are a dang good band
> 
> I'm looking forward to more alien metal too


 
I love their lyrics!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

If it comes out this year I will be very pleased.


----------



## lewbob

should be coming out in the summer this year as far as i heard !! and then they are hoping to do a tour with veil of maya in europe and assume america and all that !!


----------



## Dudley

Very excited to hear this whenever it drops, can't get enough of Michael Keenes solos!


----------



## Triple7

That's awesome news. I really hope that it comes out this year, I'm really curious to see what they'll come up with to top Planetary Duality.


----------



## right_to_rage

First thing I said aloud; "OOooooooHHHH thats awesome" to the title. I. Cant. Wait. For. This. Album..


----------



## Andii

They haven't said much about it apparently. They don't have any tour dates right now, so I wouldn't doubt that they could be recording.


----------



## Anthony

Reptoids.


----------



## right_to_rage

Anthony said:


> Reptoids.



hell yeah


----------



## ToupaTroopa

Well Fuckturtles! I can't wait!


----------



## ScottyB724

Going to be fucking sick, no doubt.


----------



## Despised_0515

If this album went a little more aggro, that'd be so dope.
Gotta love Michael Keene.


----------



## Evil7




----------



## Vangoatguitar

splinter8451 said:


> Man I hope it comes out this year. The Faceless are a dang good band
> 
> *I'm looking forward to more alien metal too *



Aliens and metal go so well together!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

awesome  i wish they would make thier albums longer, feels as if they finish as quick as they start lol


----------



## right_to_rage

I hope they have David Icke guest on the album to do some growling this time/write lyrics; *blastbeat* "PROBLEM, REACTION, SOLUTION" *rest* "THE QUEENS A LIZARD!!!!" *16th note diminished run into crazy off time samba-death metal*


----------



## sentagoda

Their second album was sick. the first had one or two really good songs.
Looking forward to this.


----------



## ittoa666

This is officially epic.


----------



## LadyKiller

I talked with Michael and Steve yesterday. (06.23.2010)
They played a show in Cologne Germany.
Both told me that the 3rd record is just 50% written. 
Michael hopes to write the record until 2011. He will mix it again and "PURGING MANKIND" is the wrong Title.
The old Bassplayer (who played the last European Tour with Veil Of Maya in Juni) is no longer in the Band. The Faceless have a new one. This guy stood behind Michael the whole show. Many people thought he wanted to hide himself. But Probably Michael didn't want people making pictures of a guy who is only for few shows in the band! I have no idea.
I recorded the whole show and uploaded all videos on Utube.

YouTube - Caparison81's Channel


----------



## Triple7

LadyKiller said:


> I talked with Michael and Steve yesterday. (06.23.2010)
> They played a show in Cologne Germany.
> Both told me that the 3rd record is just 50% written.
> Michael hopes to write the record until 2011. He will mix it again and "PURGING MANKIND" is the wrong Title.
> The old Bassplayer (who played the last European Tour with Veil Of Maya in Juni) is no longer in the Band. The Faceless have a new one. This guy stood behind Michael the whole show. Many people thought he wanted to hide himself. But Probably Michael didn't want people making pictures of a guy who is only for few shows in the band! I have no idea.
> I recorded the whole show and uploaded all videos on Utube.
> 
> YouTube - Caparison81's Channel


 

I thought that Veil Of Maya got the bass player from Born Of Osiris


----------



## Tomo009

Planetry Duality was awesome, will be watching this. If its even anything close I will be very pleased.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!


----------



## Forresterc

Sad to hear their old bassplayer left, that whole band was really tight together. If i remember correctly he was also one of the guys who started the band.

I was hoping for a release date this year, but i'm happy to hear these guys taking their time. I've been extremely impressed on both albums. Akeldama is a lot easier to get into so thats what i show my friends, and Planetary Duality is just an incredibly dense piece of music, great to sit back and listen to.


----------



## jaretthale78

nice, i need some more of micheals solos


----------



## Rick

Triple7 said:


> I thought that Veil Of Maya got the bass player from Born Of Osiris



Matt Pantelis. I didn't know he played with The Faceless. 

So he's just bouncing all over the Sumerian roster.


----------



## Triple7

I know Brandon Griffin was always the bass player for The Faceless, he is a founding memeber.

So when did Veil Of Maya lose the bass player they just acquired from Born Of Osiris, and when (and why) did Brandon Griffin leave The Faceless to join Veil Of Maya???


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral

The Faceless is one of those bands that if I put their album on in my car it doesn't leave my CD player for like two months. So stoked to hear this.


----------



## onpalehorse

WHAT THE FUCK BRANDON GIFFIN WAS GOD


----------



## onpalehorse

and hes not in veil of maya i just saw them


----------



## vhmetalx

well it sucks to hear about no 2010 date but ohwell, id rather get mindblowing shit later than shitty wankery now. 
also is it weird i saw this thread while listening to akeldama??


----------



## Larrikin666

Whiskey_Funeral said:


> The Faceless is one of those bands that if I put their album on in my car it doesn't leave my CD player for like two months.



+1. I remember the first time I listened to it. I almost wrecked every 10 seconds because I kept looking at the CD player in disbelief at what was coming out of my speakers.


----------



## habicore_5150

Tomo009 said:


> Planetry Duality was awesome, will be watching this. If its even anything close I will be very pleased.



same here man
Akeldama was good
Planetary Duality was great
This album, had better be good (and knowing them, it sure as hell will)


----------



## 7thdimension

No worries here with The Faceless. Those guys put themselves into the music, and im pretty sure they wouldnt settle for anything less then 100% of what theyre capable of.


----------



## MikeH

The Rave/Eagles Club - Webcast Information: CKY

Currently watching Decrepit Birth. Shredding as anticipated.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Dropped in on Decrepit Births last song. I really need to get around to seeing them


----------



## MikeH

I've seen them 3 times. Never a disappointment.


----------



## spattergrind

hell ya! Ive been watching since the test signal, I was going to post something about it, but i figured someone would.

TTEOTD next 

ya Ive seen decrepit birth 2-3 times too.
Finally I can hear the vocals live, seems like every time Ive seen them the vocals weren't loud enough...must be the venue, ahh get me behind the mixing board!


----------



## MikeH

My cousin is in TTEOTD and I still have yet to see them live. 

I guess this will have to suffice as the tour isn't coming anywhere close to here.


----------



## Richie666

Why isn't Suicide Silence at this stop? Whatever the reason, the crowd is fucking lucky. When i saw this tour in Worcester last week the place was infested with scene kids all doing their retarded hard core dancing. Then right before Suffocation came on (SS ended) 3/4 of the crowd left. No respect!

Cool that they're streaming this though, can't wait to see the Faceless and Suffocation


----------



## spattergrind

Richie666 said:


> Why isn't Suicide Silence at this stop? Whatever the reason, the crowd is fucking lucky. When i saw this tour in Worcester last week the place was infested with scene kids all doing their retarded hard core dancing. Then right before Suffocation came on (SS ended) 3/4 of the crowd left. No respect!
> 
> Cool that they're streaming this though, can't wait to see the Faceless and Suffocation




I don't get it, ya ill be honest, I don't listen to Suffocation, but I wouldn't walk out because I respect what they do and what they've done to the genre.


----------



## teqnick

I haven't listened to much TTEOTD except for their latest CD. What song is this that they're opening with?

I've gotta say, they're pretty tight live..and their vocalist is from Chicago so fuck yeah.


----------



## AySay

Found out about this just before the faceless are on. Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeH

Richie666 said:


> Why isn't Suicide Silence at this stop? Whatever the reason, the crowd is fucking lucky. When i saw this tour in Worcester last week the place was infested with scene kids all doing their retarded hard core dancing. Then right before Suffocation came on (SS ended) 3/4 of the crowd left. No respect!
> 
> Cool that they're streaming this though, can't wait to see the Faceless and Suffocation



SS is on a headlining tour now. With Danza, Molotov Solution, and some others.



teqnick said:


> I haven't listened to much TTEOTD except for their latest CD. What song is this that they're opening with?
> 
> I've gotta say, they're pretty tight live..and their vocalist is from Chicago so fuck yeah.



They opened with As Good As Dead off of their album Malice.

I just wish they would TURN THE GOD DAMN DRUMS UP!


----------



## spattergrind

[QUOTE

I just wish they would TURN THE GOD DAMN DRUMS UP! [/QUOTE]

ya pretty much....
thats another thing...skepsis is pretty sick, but the damn drums!
its like the flubbiest kick drum sound. But Malice is the shit in comparison.


----------



## NaYoN

Skepsis is the sweat on donkey balls compared to Malice. But their live show was pretty good. Waiting for The Faceless!

For future use, how do I learn that these things will happen so I can prepare in advance?


----------



## MikeH

Uh, I meant turn up the drums for the live stream. 
I believe Skepsis is musically superior to Malice. A lot more soloing and showing off, but not too tasteless. And Danny has more range than Nate did, although Nate was a pure animal with his lows.


----------



## spattergrind

> For future use, how do I learn that these things will happen so I can prepare in advance?



just check the site


The Rave/Eagles Club/Eagles Ballroom - Webcast Schedule


then on the bottom of the webcast shows the setlist according to time zone.


----------



## spattergrind

Ibz_rg said:


> Uh, I meant turn up the drums for the live stream.
> I believe Skepsis is musically superior to Malice. A lot more soloing and showing off, but not too tasteless. And Danny has more range than Nate did, although Nate was a pure animal with his lows.



I agreed, and then I was talking about Skepsis' production compared to Malice


----------



## teqnick

Hey Michael Keene, is that an...

AXE FX I SEE?!


----------



## MikeH

spattergrind said:


> I agreed, and then I was talking about Skepsis' production compared to Malice



The production was slightly less-than, but it isn't unlistenable by any means. Not that you said that, just saying.


----------



## spattergrind

Ibz_rg said:


> The production was slightly less-than, but it isn't unlistenable by any means. Not that you said that, just saying.




Anyway....

lol


----------



## MikeH

The Faceless sound as tight as ever.


----------



## King Ian

God damn... I wish I could have gone to this... The Faceless is fucking NUTS.


----------



## Riffer

Steve Jones gets no respect, NO RESPET I tell ya! The video needs to focus more of him. I want to see taht neck thru Ibanez S!!!!!


----------



## AySay

Riffer said:


> Steve Jones gets no respect, NO RESPET I tell ya! The video needs to see mkore of him. I want to see taht neck thru Ibanez S!!!!!



+1 
I think they forgot he's there...


----------



## Chrono

That haunting/echoey clean behind the second Xenochrist solo was pretty cool. Guess they've been fooling around with the Axe.


----------



## MikeH

Hey, if I got an LACS S for not being in the spotlight, I'd be okay with it.


----------



## spattergrind

teqnick said:


> Hey Michael Keene, is that an...
> 
> AXE FX I SEE?!



haha! the other guitarist, steve im guessing lol, is using one for sure.
AHHHH im GASing for one even more....

after the burials new song thats out + this and other sick bands that are using them now.


----------



## teqnick

fuckin cell phone.


----------



## spattergrind

new song, what?!



I'm glad I made an effort to watch this.


----------



## Rudebrat

omg omg omg new faceless song!!! clean singing was meh


----------



## Rudebrat

edit: clean singing will probably grow on me when I hear the studio version. once he did the vocal melody on the guitar I realized it's brilliance, his cleans are kinda shaky and the intonation isn't that good live


----------



## ittoa666

Gwar on Halloween! I still get to see them in december. But yeah, I caught the faceless midway through the second to last song (can't remember the title).


----------



## Triple7

Ibz_rg said:


> The production was slightly less-than, but it isn't unlistenable by any means. Not that you said that, just saying.



It's funny, it must be personal taste but I like the production and mix way more on Skepsis than I do on Malice. I think it sounds so raw like death metal should be.


----------



## NaYoN

Triple7 said:


> It's funny, it must be personal taste but I like the production and mix way more on Skepsis than I do on Malice. I think it sounds so raw like death metal should be.



Except that it's not death metal, they just devolved into generic Whitechapel imitation in that album, compared to their previous albums that's kind of disappointing.


----------



## MikeH

You deserve a kick directly in the loinchops for that one, my friend.


----------



## ittoa666

I wonder if they'll play thrones of blood?

:EDIT: YES!


----------



## King Ian

Gotta say, Suffocation is definitely the sickest tonight, and I love all the other bands.


----------



## spattergrind

I have to admit I'm a sucker for those nasty brutal chords...in any death metal.


----------



## pineappleman

I missed the Faceless.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

It's nice to get reminded every now and then how much Suffo rules. Time to go refill my iPod...


----------



## Triple7

NaYoN said:


> Except that it's not death metal, they just devolved into generic Whitechapel imitation in that album, compared to their previous albums that's kind of disappointing.



Ah man, I totally disagree. I think it's way better than Malice which I believe to be closer to "deathcore". This new record totally has more of a "death metal" flavor to it. But to each his own


----------



## drmosh

Suffocation just fucking slay live, they are so damn spot on every time. It's just bliss to hear


----------



## The Hiryuu

Had I known about this and not been stuck working last-minute, I totally would've been watching.


----------



## ridner

saw this show in St Paul on Sunday - Suffocation was as sick as ever!


----------



## dxhjkg

I hope these guys maintain the sumarian/humankind/extra dimentional theme to there music... or at least somewhat in that element. P D was an amazing album. MORE UBDUCTION SOLO's!


----------



## Lon

am i the only one who is absolutely stunned by akaldema and totally turned off by planetary duality?


----------



## Kavnar

Not sure if this has been posted, but I saw this thread and thought it might be of intrest. 

I'm loving how it sounds.


----------



## Despised_0515

Lon said:


> am i the only one who is absolutely stunned by akaldema and totally turned off by planetary duality?



Yes.


----------



## Triple7

Lon said:


> am i the only one who is absolutely stunned by akaldema and totally turned off by planetary duality?


 

I wouldn't go to that extreme, but I think I like Akeldama better than Planetary Duality. Both albums are amazing though.


----------



## Randy

Triple7 said:


> I wouldn't go to that extreme, but I think I like Akeldama better than Planetary Duality. Both albums are amazing though.



Brian, I am disappointed.


----------



## Triple7

Randy said:


> Brian, I am disappointed.


 



Dude it's hard to say. Akeldama has more of a technical death metal feel to it (less prog) The production and guitar tone are a bit more raw, which suited such awesome tunes as "Pestilence" (personal favorite), "An Autopsy" and "Leica".

Planetary Duality was a superb follow up that made me like them for completely different reasons than Akeldama did. There is way more of a prog influence on this album, and the production definitely suits it. I drool over the lead work on such tracks as "Xenochrist", "The Acient Covenant", and "Planetary Duality Pt.1" (which I think has some of the best riffs I have every heard period). 

I dunno, I love them both a lot, but I love the raw feel of Akeldama.

EDIT: and I liked their old logo better


----------



## Wookieslayer

Triple7 said:


> I dunno, I love them both a lot, but I love the raw feel of Akeldama.
> 
> EDIT: and I liked their old logo better


----------



## Steve08

Lon said:


> am i the only one who is absolutely stunned by akaldema and totally turned off by planetary duality?


Nope, you aren't. IMO Planetary Duality is still a decent if somewhat generic album. I much prefer Akeldama to it, but at the same time, there's other albums I like a lot more than Akeldama.


----------



## liamh

Planetary Duality>Akeldama
This is fact.
PD is quirky geniusly written and extremely unique tech-death. Akeldama is virging on generic metalcore/deathcore
And the mean-green-keane-machine plays so much better on Planetary


----------



## Andii

For me Akeldama was an introduction to them. An Autopsy and Pestilience were really good, but I wasn't amazed over the rest. 

When Planetary Duality came out they became my favorite band immediately.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Oh man, i can't wait!!!! Akeldama was a hell of a strong debut, but Planetary Duality is one of my favorite albums of all time. can't wait yaaay!!!


----------



## groph

Dudley said:


> Very excited to hear this whenever it drops, can't get enough of Michael Keenes solos!


 
This is true, I RARELY care about guitar solos but Keene's are incredible. His riffs are even better. Planetary Duality was so good.


----------



## -One-

liamh said:


> Planetary Duality>Akeldama
> This is fact.
> PD is quirky geniusly written and extremely unique tech-death. Akeldama is virging on generic metalcore/deathcore



I find that quite ironic, because I thought _Akeldama_ sounded much better, and quite unique, where _Planetary Duality_ is very generic sounding to me. Aside from the crazy touchstyle bass parts, _Planetary Duality_ has always sounded like a generic deathcore album to me. The keyboards on _Akeldama_ definitely have something to do with it.


----------



## Encephalon5

All of their stuff is fantastic. They put on an amazing show. Seeing them for the second time this week at volume 11 in raleigh with suffocation, decrepit birth, fleshgod, etc. I'm fucking stoked about the new album. It's just crazy because you know they're going to top planetary duality, which was a fucking amazing album. By the way, can any of you guys spell leica phoenetically for me? Ive no clue how to pronounce it. nor do i have any idea what it meanss. lol


----------



## liamh

-One- said:


> I find that quite ironic, because I thought _Akeldama_ sounded much better, and quite unique, where _Planetary Duality_ is very generic sounding to me. Aside from the crazy touchstyle bass parts, _Planetary Duality_ has always sounded like a generic deathcore album to me. The keyboards on _Akeldama_ definitely have something to do with it.


 you're insane


----------



## valder

Encephalon5 said:


> All of their stuff is fantastic. They put on an amazing show. Seeing them for the second time this week at volume 11 in raleigh with suffocation, decrepit birth, fleshgod, etc. I'm fucking stoked about the new album. It's just crazy because you know they're going to top planetary duality, which was a fucking amazing album. By the way, can any of you guys spell leica phoenetically for me? Ive no clue how to pronounce it. nor do i have any idea what it meanss. lol


 
Lyka...at least im pretty sure


----------



## HumanFuseBen

i will say, i did enjoy the keys that were on Akeldama, too. maybe we'll see some more this time around.


----------



## rippedflesh89

the faceless is a decent band


----------



## Infamous Impact

Can't call em the Bassless anymore!
Apparently Evan Brewer's their new bassist. Saw this on FB:

Plus another tasty slap video:


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon

so stoked about this!


----------



## ScottyB724

CrossingTheEventHorizon said:


> so stoked about this!




Hell yea. This guy is BEAST


----------



## ROAR

My god he is incredible.


----------



## DLG

woah this guy is pretty sick. amazing tone too on this clip.


----------



## cyril v

holy shit... check that slap video out btw. this should be awesome, hopefully they aren't finished recording their new album yet.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Added the slap video to the first post. Now I definitely can't wait for the new album!


----------



## scherzo1928

And I thought the faceless was already beyond awesome...


----------



## CooleyJr

YESSSS!!!! This will definitely add to the epicness that is The Faceless.


----------



## adrock

wow. I've been a huge Evan Brewer fan since he put that second video up. he is amazing. super fucking excited for this 

and animosity sure had some talent. I was so pissed when they split. but I love Evan's solo stuff, and Navene with fleshwrought and AAL. haven't checked out decrepit birth yet...


----------



## Tree

adrock said:


> haven't checked out decrepit birth yet...


----------



## adrock

I know, I know. there's so many bands I haven't listened to. I'll get there soon enough...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

The Faceless with Evan Brewer????? Now the 26th of May gets really interesting for me, can't wait to see them! \m/


----------



## Valknut

Watching those videos made me want to buy a bass for half a second until i realized i probably will never be as good as he is. lol

But yeah this is definitely a great addition to the faceless.


----------



## MrMcSick

Holy fn sick!


----------



## Customisbetter

Evan Brewer kicks major ass. Congrats on the gig!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Killer tone is killer.


----------



## Guitarman700

No longer The Bassless.


----------



## ZackP3750

Hell yes


----------



## ittoa666

adrock said:


> I know, I know. there's so many bands I haven't listened to. I'll get there soon enough...



Prepare to be floored.


----------



## mellis

I don't watch a lot of bass players, whats the technique for slapping that fast?

Fucking incredible.


----------



## Mwoit

^Double Thumping?


----------



## brutalwizard

so all the good bassists hide in youtube??



veil of mayas new bassist


----------



## Mwoit

THE FACELESS Events & Shows on Myspace

Who's catching them? I'm gonna see them in Glasgow during my exam period but they rocked the last time I saw them and Michael Keene is one nice fellow. 

If this is a repost, please close this.

EDIT: 

The Faceless will headline the &#8220;European Invasion Tour&#8221; which will also feature Born Of Osiris, Veil Of Maya and Gorod. Dates for the trek can be found below:

05/13 Karlsruhe, GER &#8211; Stadtmite
05/14 Haarlem, NET &#8211; Patronaat
05/16 London, UK &#8211; Underworld
05/17 Leicester, UK &#8211; Sub 91
05/18 Reading, UK &#8211; Sub 89
05/19 Glasgow, UK &#8211; Apollo 23
05/20 Manchester, UK &#8211; Moho Live
05/22 Knokke-Heist, BEL &#8211; Ravelingen
05/23 Paris, FRA &#8211; Glazart
05/24 Aarau, SWI &#8211; Kiff
05/25 Munchen, GER &#8211; Feierwerk
05/26 Pinarella, ITA &#8211; Rockplanet
05/27 Mining, AUT &#8211; Metalfest
05/28 Berlin, GER &#8211; Magnet
05/31 Oslo, NOR &#8211; Sub Scene
06/02 Hamburger, GER &#8211; Markthalle
06/03 Jena, GER &#8211; F-Haus
06/04 Koln, GER &#8211; Underground

Source: http://www.theprp.com/2011/02/22/ne...-of-maya-and-gorod-europeanuk-tour-announced/

Forgot to mention, Gorod too.


----------



## Rick

Oh fuck...


----------



## Mwoit

^European Tour, unlucky bro.


----------



## Gitte

05/28 Berlin, GER &#8211; Magnet

Ohhhhhhh Yeeeeeessss!!!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Great googly-moogly!

Depends when my exams are but I will summon every ounce of my strength to be at the London show.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've got free tickets to the Reading show


----------



## mikernaut

Damn, that's an epic tour right there!


----------



## simonXsludge

i'd like to see the faceless play, so i might go to the berlin show.


----------



## Santuzzo

Awesome !

Haarlem, Patronaat, I will be there!!!!!


----------



## LadyKiller

I wanted exactly THIS Tour few years ago when I heard about these bands for the first Time. last week I bought tickets for the Cologne show.


----------



## petereanima

gonna play with them together @ Metalfest Austria.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

haven't heard either band but I'll probably be going to the Reading gig!

because a metal night out is a metal night out right!


----------



## Santuzzo

Got my tickets today !!!!!


----------



## NaYoN

That is all.


----------



## Tree

SOOO good to finally hear a decent quality version of this song. I missed them the last time they came to my town, and the live Youtube videos didn't cut it for me.

This song is sick. I can't wait for the album now


----------



## metalman_ltd

Yes!!! New the faceless


----------



## The McThief

I LOVE IT SO MUCH


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

wow. A step in a new direction. Had a little Cattle decap/opeth vibe to it.


----------



## Static

Wow.Digging the track.The clean vocal section is so Opeth-ish., but very cool nonetheless.Loving the basslines too. part at 1:28 onward is awesome.


----------



## mre5150

This song is wicked.


----------



## GalacticDeath

I really love the singing, definitely adds a whole new element to the awesomeness that is The Faceless!

However, I have a feeling some people are gonna give them shit for it because they're gonna view it as "selling out".


----------



## DLG

The clean vocals actually remind me a lot of Extol's last album. 

I like that they are taking some chances, sounds interesting, but I seriously hate the drum sound.

edit: just realized it's a pre-prod preview. 

I'm sure the drums will sound better and the clean vocals will sound better too. they sound like they like a little self-assurance.


----------



## ScottyB724

These guys seriously never disappoint me. 

Fuckin' stoked for this new album!


----------



## PTP

GalacticDeath said:


> I really love the singing, definitely adds a whole new element to the awesomeness that is The Faceless!
> 
> However, I have a feeling some people are gonna give them shit for it because they're gonna view it as "selling out".



Wouldn't they have said that about their last album, then?


----------



## adrock

sick. I love the clean vocals. officially stoked for this.


----------



## GalacticDeath

PTP said:


> Wouldn't they have said that about their last album, then?


 
Yep and they're saying it for this album too unfortunately. Just take a look at the comment section on youtube. There's quite a few ignorant posts saying: "singing is gay", "they sold out", "sounds like As I Lay Dying trying out a few odd time signatures and blast beats". 

The close-mindedness of some people never ceases to amaze me lol.


----------



## Ralyks

Awesome track. One of the few Deathcore bands I can get into, and they have yet to disappoint.
The thing about the clean vocals is, they feel nature. They don't feel like they were tacked on to the song just for the hell of it, but they fit the sound they have perfectly.
And of course, awesome fusion-y solo near the ned.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

Ralyks said:


> Awesome track. One of the few Deathcore bands I can get into, and they have yet to disappoint.
> .



I wouldn't call them deathcore....since there's nothing really "core" about them. But this track most certainly made me miss them haha.


----------



## teqnick

The leads, the vocals. This is why I love the fucking Faceless. I will say this is one of my most anticipated albums of this year, along with Opeth and In Flames' upcoming releases.


----------



## rippedflesh89

i dig i dig


----------



## Severance

This songs far from new(i know new album and such blah blah) they played it when I saw them with suffocation. Loved every second but they should totally release another song cause I find it hard to believe in the 4 or 5 months since that show they wouldn't have time to record another.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Excellent excellent vocals, very nice dark vibe to the song as well. It's summerish outside but sitting here in the dark with the a/c on listening to this song made it feel fall/wintery, just like opeth does for me. Love shit like that.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## pineappleman

Call me crazy but I liked this band way more when they had a keyboardist. That said, I'm still stoked for this.


----------



## petereanima

fuck yes!


----------



## Ext789

the clean vox sound a little shaky and somewhat out of place because of their tone. i hope for the album they get waaaaay better. love everything else about the song tho!


----------



## missingastring

The Rebecca Black Opeth vocals ruin it for me.


----------



## xRiCoRex

Thanks for the news, the clean voices look likes Dream Theater


----------



## Mwoit

Looking forward to this loads. 

Is Michael singing all the clean vocals in the album? When I saw him live, in one of their songs from Planet Duality, he sang the clean line.


----------



## Severance

Anthony said:


> Well, what are they supposed to call it, "HEY EVERYBODY, CHECK OUT OUR NEW, well technically old song because we've been playing it live for a while, but its still on the new album, SONG!"


 They're The Faceless they could call it the fluffy pink bunny song and no one would say a cross word about it.


----------



## Ralyks

Anthony said:


> Homeboy this ain't 2006, you betta tech yo self befo yo rec yoself.
> 
> If you call this song Deathcore, you crazy, you crazy.



Sumerian-core, sorry  
The fact that they get lumped into those bands sometimes makes me forget I need to separate them from the rest of the filth.


----------



## Cyntex

Kickass song, the clean vocals remind me of Steven Wilson


----------



## Selkoid

What an amazing track :O Can't wait for their new album, super excited for some epic bass from Evan Brewer.


----------



## vhmetalx

I like the song. They best get the rest of the album out soon though.


----------



## ApteraBassist

really diggin this


----------



## SeanC

I really wasn't expecting new Faceless to sound like this. I kind of had a feeling they were just going to try and get more brutal and crazy but this was actually surprising.


----------



## ScottyB724

Apparently they uploaded it again with a different solo 

I guess this new one sounds a bit cooler but I had no problems with the first one either.


YouTube - The Faceless - The Eidolon Reality (PRE-PRODUCTION PREVIEW #2)


----------



## Encephalon5

DLG said:


> I'm sure the drums will sound better and the clean vocals will sound better too. they sound like they like a little self-assurance.



I thought the clean vocals sounded a little insecure as well.


----------



## themike

The songs cool I guess, nothing really exciting to me. I agree with the clean vocal vibe sounding unsure.

Well now I finally have an answer to "is there anything I hate more than Michael Keeane's production?" The answer is yes, his preproduction haha.


----------



## The Hiryuu

I missed the first version, listening to the second right now. Digging it so far.


----------



## Metalus

This song has one of best the choruses I've ever heard. Im loving the fuck out of this


----------



## Aceshighhhh

Why do The Faceless never get old?


----------



## Goatchrist

Love it! The Faceless never dissapoints me!

Listening to "Songs of Belial" on Planetary Duality, I always thought they should include more clean vocals.


----------



## Tomo009

The clean vocals almost remind me of Mikael Akerfeldt, love it how the band evolved. Sounds amazing and is giving me pretty high expectations of the album.


----------



## MrMcSick

Im LOVING the clean vox. Great melody choice on them and the guitars are awesome as always. Can't wait for more spacecore to come out!


----------



## MerlinTKD

Digging it... the cleans balance the brutality nicely. Looking forward to more!


----------



## mikernaut

I love it too, great balance in all the vocals within the song and the cleans are very catchy for the chorus.


----------



## cyril v

th3m1ke said:


> The songs cool I guess, nothing really exciting to me. I agree with the clean vocal vibe sounding unsure.
> 
> Well now I finally have an answer to "is there anything I hate more than Michael Keeane's production?" The answer is yes, his preproduction haha.



Hopefully they'll take it to a studio this time, they owe it to themselves because the production seems to be the most common complaint.

This song though... not really my cup of tea. But I am still looking forward to the album.


----------



## MrMcSick

Man, I think this song has it all. Disgusting guitar work with crazy chords and runs, sick drums, brutal growls, amazing clean vocals with unforgetable melody. I couldn't ask for more!


----------



## Nyx Erebos

I like it but to me it sounds less epic than their previous stuff. It lacks some brutal melodies. But I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Edika

Damn it why do I get a message that this is a private video? Will look it up in youtube!

Edit: No luck in you youtube either. Says the video is private


----------



## cyril v

Edika said:


> Damn it why do I get a message that this is a private video? Will look it up in youtube!
> 
> Edit: No luck in you youtube either. Says the video is private


----------



## thedarkoceans

sweet.


----------



## gunch

Really psyched for the new album. This song doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Santuzzo

The Faceless played with Born Of Osiris, Veil Of Maya, Gorod and Pound (Dutch band).

The concert was awesome! Those bands have some amazing guitarists with amazing technique.
The Faceless were really so tight, it was ridiculous!

I saw ENGL amps on the stage but I think I also saw AxeFXs, but I could not tell for sure, but it looked like that. Guitar sound was really good !

The guitarist form Veil Of Maya was using an RC50 looper, which was also very cool!

But since it was 5 bands playing in total, every band only played like 30-45mins or so, but that was ok for me. 
And the tickets were ridiculous cheap, like 13 Euro.

Lars


----------



## Mwoit

Can't wait to see them next week, should be sick. 

I should get some Gorod, can you recommend anywhere to start?


----------



## Santuzzo

Mwoit said:


> Can't wait to see them next week, should be sick.
> 
> I should get some Gorod, can you recommend anywhere to start?



I only have one Gorod album "Process of a new decline" and I like it very much!


----------



## loktide

i saw them on friday in karlsruhe, germany. amazing show. 

i talked to Lee from born of osiris and he told me that they were using axefx into the ENGL's poweramp. michael from the faceless was using a pod XT pro.


----------



## Santuzzo

loktide said:


> i saw them on friday in karlsruhe, germany. amazing show.
> 
> i talked to Lee from born of osiris and he told me that they were using axefx into the ENGL's poweramp. michael from the faceless was using a pod XT pro.



Awesome! Thanks for the info


----------



## ZackP3750

Santuzzo said:


> The guitarist form Veil Of Maya was using an RC50 looper, which was also very cool!



I love seeing Veil of Maya live just to see Marc doing tap dances on his pedal board. I'm a huge fan of the fact that he loops parts himself and doesn't have them sampled. Awesome band live, and the most chill dudes to hang out with after.


----------



## Larrikin666

Alright. I'm sure some people will explode and give me negative rep a lot for this, but I gotta get it off my chest. First, I fuckin love this band. I consider them to be one of my top 5 favorite bands I've ever had the pleasure of seeing live. I remember first seeing them back in 2007 supporting Akeldama and touring with Necrophagist. Their sound reminded me of an evolved BTBAM. Keene was very honest that they were a huge influence on them when they wrote that album. I have no issues with that. I'm sure a ton of people can't help but let their favorite bands creep into their writing (I'm certainly guilty of it). When Planetary Duality came out, I heard WAY more Necrophagist influence on that album. I still totally fell in love with every note they tracked though. They started touring with Cynic a good bit after that, and I joked several times to friends that the next album would sound like Cynic. I really meant it as a joke, but hearing that song really bummed me out. Why? There are a few things in there that sounded hugely influenced by Cynic. That bothers me a little. I realize that this is only one song, but I have this fear that the entire album is going to be riddled with jazzy choruses and singing harmonized in octaves. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## NaYoN

Larrikin666 said:


> Alright. I'm sure some people will explode and give me negative rep a lot for this, but I gotta get it off my chest. First, I fuckin love this band. I consider them to be one of my top 5 favorite bands I've ever had the pleasure of seeing live. I remember first seeing them back in 2007 supporting Akeldama and touring with Necrophagist. Their sound reminded me of an evolved BTBAM. Keene was very honest that they were a huge influence on them when they wrote that album. I have no issues with that. I'm sure a ton of people can't help but let their favorite bands creep into their writing (I'm certainly guilty of it). When Planetary Duality came out, I heard WAY more Necrophagist influence on that album. I still totally fell in love with every note they tracked though. They started touring with Cynic a good bit after that, and I joked several times to friends that the next album would sound like Cynic. I really meant it as a joke, but hearing that song really bummed me out. Why? There are a few things in there that sounded hugely influenced by Cynic. That bothers me a little. I realize that this is only one song, but I have this fear that the entire album is going to be riddled with jazzy choruses and singing harmonized in octaves. I hope I'm wrong.



What's wrong with that?


----------



## idunno

I cant see the vid. Its private apparently?


----------



## ThePinealGland

Larrikin666 said:


> Alright. I'm sure some people will explode and give me negative rep a lot for this, but I gotta get it off my chest. First, I fuckin love this band. I consider them to be one of my top 5 favorite bands I've ever had the pleasure of seeing live. I remember first seeing them back in 2007 supporting Akeldama and touring with Necrophagist. Their sound reminded me of an evolved BTBAM. Keene was very honest that they were a huge influence on them when they wrote that album. I have no issues with that. I'm sure a ton of people can't help but let their favorite bands creep into their writing (I'm certainly guilty of it). When Planetary Duality came out, I heard WAY more Necrophagist influence on that album. I still totally fell in love with every note they tracked though. They started touring with Cynic a good bit after that, and I joked several times to friends that the next album would sound like Cynic. I really meant it as a joke, but hearing that song really bummed me out. Why? There are a few things in there that sounded hugely influenced by Cynic. That bothers me a little. I realize that this is only one song, but I have this fear that the entire album is going to be riddled with jazzy choruses and singing harmonized in octaves. I hope I'm wrong.



I think the singing is more reminiscent of Opeth, but there's plenty of jazz fusiony Cynic-ish goodness all over Planetary Duality, and even some on Akeldama too. I've always noticed the fusion influence. To me, The Faceless is a combination of prog, tech death, jazz fusion, and Meshuggah-style groove metal. That is their defining sound. I think it's easy to hear Cynic, Opeth, Meshuggah, and Necrophagist influences throughout their albums, even older songs. I have no problem with that though... because these are all great bands and a nice, diverse group of influences.


----------



## Larrikin666

ThePinealGland said:


> I think the singing is more reminiscent of Opeth, but there's plenty of jazz fusiony Cynic-ish goodness all over Planetary Duality, and even some on Akeldama too. I've always noticed the fusion influence. To me, The Faceless is a combination of prog, tech death, jazz fusion, and Meshuggah-style groove metal. That is their defining sound. I think it's easy to hear Cynic, Opeth, Meshuggah, and Necrophagist influences throughout their albums, even older songs. I have no problem with that though... because these are all great bands and a nice, diverse group of influences.



I certainly agree that there have been very minor glimpses of those influences previously, but I definitely here way more Necrophagist in Planetary Duality than Akeldama. I also think the singing sounds more like Opeth because of Keene's voice rather than a conscious decision. It would be more Cynic styled if he used the octaves.


----------



## rippedflesh89

ill bet gorod totally tore shit up


----------



## Thep

rippedflesh89 said:


> ill bet gorod totally tore shit up



If you looked at the other bands, that goes without saying.


----------



## Santuzzo

They played this song last saturday at the concert, and yes, I totally love it!


----------



## Sikthness

Am I the only one who thinks this song is very underwhelming? I really enjoyed Planetary Duality, and even though some trvu tech death metal fans like to hate on them, I think The Faceless is one of the most interesting and creative TDM bands around. Not too over the top, great balance of riffs and technicality, great solos, and most of all they really capture an alien atmosphere on PD. This song feels like it's missing a few things. It feels like it could have been a track scrapped from the PD recording sessions. The cleans are atrocious, but I know they will at least be listenable on the album. It may just be a grower, since PD took a while to really "click". Either way, I am sure the new cd will have plenty to offer, I just feel like all my favorite 'big' bands are releasing mediocre albums this year. Protest the Hero, The Human Abstract, Tesseract, etc.


----------



## NaYoN

Sikthness said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this song is very underwhelming? I really enjoyed Planetary Duality, and even though some trvu tech death metal fans like to hate on them, I think The Faceless is one of the most interesting and creative TDM bands around. Not too over the top, great balance of riffs and technicality, great solos, and most of all they really capture an alien atmosphere on PD. This song feels like it's missing a few things. It feels like it could have been a track scrapped from the PD recording sessions. The cleans are atrocious, but I know they will at least be listenable on the album. It may just be a grower, since PD took a while to really "click". Either way, I am sure the new cd will have plenty to offer, I just feel like all my favorite 'big' bands are releasing mediocre albums this year. Protest the Hero, The Human Abstract, Tesseract, etc.



Dude, it's just one song. Don't write off the album just yet. I didn't like the song that much either but at least they're trying new things, maybe it will be better on other songs. Also, it's still miles ahead of other bands.

Here's the new upload of the song with the different solo, since Sumerian (being fucktarded at marketing their good bands) have made the original video private YET AGAIN:


----------



## Uncreative123

Larrikin666 said:


> When Planetary Duality came out, I heard WAY more Necrophagist influence on that album. I still totally fell in love with every note they tracked though. They started touring with Cynic a good bit after that, and I joked several times to friends that the next album would sound like Cynic. I really meant it as a joke, but hearing that song really bummed me out. Why? There are a few things in there that sounded hugely influenced by Cynic. That bothers me a little. I realize that this is only one song, but I have this fear that the entire album is going to be riddled with jazzy choruses and singing harmonized in octaves. I hope I'm wrong.



If anything the Cynic influence was painfully obvious on Planetary Duality- how many other metal bands are you aware of that are using a vocoder? Aside from that, there are plenty of Cynic-esque riffs. I'm somewhat on board with this next guy. I think it will be great, but I think it's just going to be Planetary Duality pt. II:



Sikthness said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this song is very underwhelming? I really enjoyed Planetary Duality, and even though some trvu tech death metal fans like to hate on them, I think The Faceless is one of the most interesting and creative TDM bands around. Not too over the top, great balance of riffs and technicality, great solos, and most of all they really capture an alien atmosphere on PD. This song feels like it's missing a few things. It feels like it could have been a track scrapped from the PD recording sessions. The cleans are atrocious, but I know they will at least be listenable on the album. It may just be a grower, since PD took a while to really "click". Either way, I am sure the new cd will have plenty to offer, I just feel like all my favorite 'big' bands are releasing mediocre albums this year. Protest the Hero, The Human Abstract, Tesseract, etc.


----------



## Larrikin666

Uncreative123 said:


> If anything the Cynic influence was painfully obvious on Planetary Duality- how many other metal bands are you aware of that are using a vocoder? Aside from that, there are plenty of Cynic-esque riffs. I'm somewhat on board with this next guy. I think it will be great, but I think it's just going to be Planetary Duality pt. II:



I really got more an Extol vibe from the progressive sections on Planetary Duality. I realize that's a semantic argument that's getting really into the minutia though. I'm certainly not crapping on the entire album based on this one song. I'm just worried that will be the case.


----------



## Sikthness

NaYoN said:


> Dude, it's just one song. Don't write off the album just yet. I didn't like the song that much either but at least they're trying new things, maybe it will be better on other songs. Also, it's still miles ahead of other bands.
> 
> I was kinda in a pissy mood when I wrote that, but I did say I was still excited, which I am. I also said it may be a grower for me like Planetary Duality, so I definately haven't written them off. I still love em and the new cd will still be one of my most anticipated this year


----------



## ApteraBassist

Found some pretty sweet live Faceless videos, including the new song...


----------



## ApteraBassist

oooh! look what I just found!


----------



## Triple7

I think the song is pretty cool. I personally really liked the raw, brutal, sound that Akeldama had. I think with Planetary Duality, not only did they evolve their style (which I loved, but not as much as Akeldama), but I also think the album sounds a bit too polished, it lacks the raw feel of the first album. 

With that being said, this new song sounds like a watered down version of something off of Planetary Duality. Don't get me wrong, I like it, I really dig the creepy vibe and I do in fact like the clean vocals...but I'm hoping the whole album doesn't sound like it.

Either way, The Faceless are an amazing band, I have been a fan for quite a long time so I'm definitely looking forward to the release.


----------



## Goatchrist

Next tuesday... YES! YES! YES!
With Veil of Maya. 

Edit: Where is his green Washburn?


----------



## ApteraBassist

that guitar looks pretty sweet to me... and i don't usually go for guitars that color


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

I've played with them a few times....awesome guitarists, and a very tight band


----------



## ST3MOCON

Goatchrist said:


> Next tuesday... YES! YES! YES!
> With Veil of Maya.
> 
> Edit: Where is his green Washburn?




He uses a newer Washburn that he had custom made before they discontinued the wm 526. It has a midi pickup installed in it too. Its on the planetary duality video.


----------



## cyril v

ST3MOCON said:


> He uses a newer Washburn that he had custom made before they discontinued the wm 526. It has a midi pickup installed in it too. Its on the planetary duality video.



Yeah, I noticed it on Steve's guitar in that video too (roland midi?).. they didn't have them last time I saw 'em live. Any clips of them using it or is it for newer material maybe?


----------



## ST3MOCON

cyril v said:


> Yeah, I noticed it on Steve's guitar in that video too (roland midi?).. they didn't have them last time I saw 'em live. Any clips of them using it or is it for newer material maybe?



Im not sure i just remember reading about the specs when he was answering some questions on washburns site. He also talked about a solo project, when i asked him about it he said that was put on hold for now. That was maybe a year ago maybe more.


----------



## Riffer

Just FYI but erek (the singer) has left the band so it seems. I don't know if this has already been covered or if there is already a thread on it (I didnt see one). He now plays bass for a doom metal band called Bewilderbeist apparently.


----------



## cyril v

Riffer said:


> Just FYI but erek (the singer) has left the band so it seems. I don't know if this has already been covered or if there is already a thread on it (I didnt see one). He now plays bass for a doom metal band called Bewilderbeist apparently.



damn.


----------



## Triple7

Wow that really sucks...


----------



## caskettheclown

The Faceless Lose Vocalist? | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com




This should be relevant


----------



## Riffer

caskettheclown said:


> The Faceless Lose Vocalist? | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be relevant


 Yeah I posted about that like 2 hours ago in The Faceless New Song thread.


----------



## caskettheclown

Riffer said:


> Yeah I posted about that like 2 hours ago in The Faceless New Song thread.



Damn I looked at that thread and didn't see it for some reason.


My bad man...


----------



## JosephAOI

Man that's a real bummer. I loved Derek's vocals. Anyways, new song is amazing, can't wait for the album this fall.


----------



## LetsMosey

Cool thanks for sharing


----------



## brutalwizard

The Faceless Lose Vocalist? | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

edit mods can you change the title from facless to faceless please and thanks haha


----------



## Variant

Interesting... dude was a good growler, but by no means irreplaceable. Frankly, I liked the melodic parts in the new demo song. I wonder where this will go.


----------



## Tree

brutalwizard said:


> The Faceless Lose Vocalist? | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> edit mods can you change the title from facless to faceless please and thanks haha



You can change the title. Double click near it on the General Music page.


----------



## hxcdeathcore

I didn't listen to the music for the vocals anyway.


----------



## metalman_ltd

hxcdeathcore said:


> I didn't listen to the music for the vocals anyway.



Hahaha right. Dont get me wrong thought it wouldn't be the same without them. Although I would still listen either way.


----------



## pineappleman

INTERESTING.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Saw them tonight, Michael Keene introduced the new vocalist as a new member of the band but I can't remember his name.


----------



## Triple7

Was he any good Dave?


----------



## sahaal

I hope Rydquist stays with them, he's turned into an amazing vocalist by the sounds of that demo. His voice is great for that band too, definitely brutal but it fits in great.


----------



## Andii

sahaal said:


> I hope Rydquist stays with them, he's turned into an amazing vocalist by the sounds of that demo. His voice is great for that band too, definitely brutal but it fits in great.


That probably isn't him on that demo.

I have to admit I will miss him.


----------



## MikeH

That doesn't feel right. Didn't he leave previously as well for a short while? Hopefully it's just another little fight and he comes back.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The last one wasn't anything special, sounded like shit in live videos.


----------



## Richie666

Bummer if it's true. I liked his persona onstage. Great death metal vocalist


----------



## morgasm7

saw them in London a couple days ago with the new singer. He was great! Awesome vocals with a much better stage presence than the last guy.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

morgasm7 said:


> saw them in London a couple days ago with the new singer. He was great! Awesome vocals with a much better stage presence than the last guy.



I was was at that show and I whole heartedly agree. i didnt miss the old guy at all and i loved his vocals on both albums and evan brewer is a monster!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Triple7 said:


> Was he any good Dave?



Yeah man! He had energy, confidence and a great voice. The vocalist in my band reckons he's better than Nate Johnson, but he was drunk as fuck so I'm sure he didn't mean it


----------



## mikernaut

"The Vocaless" (lol well not really, I just couldn't resist), Hmmm I thought the last singer had great stage presence on the Summer Slaughter dvd. Hope the new guy is indeed good, crazy that it's so secretive.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

The new vocalist's name is Geoff (not giving out last name), he played in an awesome local band in the pittsburgh area called Kamikabe. excellent dudes and band. Geoff is a really cool dude, and I think he'll be a fantastic replacement. not only is he excellent at vocals (great range too) but he's got a fantastic energy about him.
had a lot of good times seeing them here locally
and I'm sure he'll have a good relationship with the faceless.

I do recommend everyone check out Kamikabe though.
Kamikabe | Facebook


----------



## HumanFuseBen

You know, when i first read this, i was super bummed out... then i got to thinking about it, and there really isn't anything terribly special about Demon Carcass' vocals. Without sounding too harsh, there really isn't much that sets one guy's low growl apart from the next's. I really like the way Derek wrote his parts, though, they always flowed really well.


----------



## -One-

Well fuck. Derek was always one of my favorite death metal vocalists. Wonder if he'll show up in a really brutal grindcore or tech death band. I'd enjoy hearing him again.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Honestly dudes, the new guy sounds exactly the same as the old guy and has great energy. I didn't even know he was a new vocalist until Keene introduced him and Evan.


----------



## Larrikin666

Geoff?! Fuckin A. I remember playing with those guys when he was with them. I really despised his vocals back them. Way too guttural and no control of his diaphragm. Sounds like he made some major adjusted to match Derek. I'm just gonna hope his old style of lyrics and ranting about politics between songs is a thing of the past.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Larrikin666 said:


> Geoff?! Fuckin A. I remember playing with those guys when he was with them. I really despised his vocals back them. Way too guttural and no control of his diaphragm. Sounds like he made some major adjusted to match Derek. I'm just gonna hope his old style of lyrics and ranting about politics between songs is a thing of the past.



I'm not gonna lie, he did seem like a bit of a dick with the way he chose to say things in between songs, but only because he pronounced his words so emphatically and he only did that in between the first few songs. He didn't rant about politics, but then aside from me (OFC) the US politics would've been lost on a teenage crowd. I think he knows the score though, this is not his band, it's Keene's and he has to play ball.


----------



## Larrikin666

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm not gonna lie, he did seem like a bit of a dick with the way he chose to say things in between songs, but only because he pronounced his words so emphatically and he only did that in between the first few songs. He didn't rant about politics, but then aside from me (OFC) the US politics would've been lost on a teenage crowd. I think he knows the score though, this is not his band, it's Keene's and he has to play ball.



I only had an opportunity to speak with him a few times when we played shows together, but I never walked away thinking "Yeah, I like this dude". I realize that's not the best way to get to know someone. Hell, I give the worst first impression on the planet when people meet me, because my voice just gives off an "elitist asshole" vibe. I'm really happy for him though if he's the official vocalist. I'm really going to miss the themes Derek wrote about though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Larrikin666 said:


> I only had an opportunity to speak with him a few times when we played shows together, but I never walked away thinking "Yeah, I like this dude". I realize that's not the best way to get to know someone. Hell, I give the worst first impression on the planet when people meet me, because my voice just gives off an "elitist asshole" vibe. I'm really happy for him though if he's the official vocalist. I'm really going to miss the themes Derek wrote about though.



IIRC, Keene writes a lot of the lyrics so it's aaaaall good bro


----------



## wannabguitarist

I really like how they handled this lineup change. No one seemed to know the difference when they heard the demos


----------



## Larrikin666

Scar Symmetry said:


> IIRC, Keene writes a lot of the lyrics so it's aaaaall good bro



Crisis averted. LOL. I was worried that they were gonna turn into Gojira and preach about saving the Earth.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Larrikin666 said:


> Crisis averted. LOL. I was worried that they were gonna turn into Gojira and preach about saving the Earth.



heyyyyy nowww, geoff is a great dude. he's got his view's just like everyone else, he openly expressed them in kamikabe, and thats what gave him/them just a little more character

but i will say he can seem like a dick on first impressions, but honestly, he's a really cool chilled dude.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Eh, Derek wasn't that great in the first place. Looking forward to hearing more about Geoff.


----------



## Larrikin666

ShadowFactoryX said:


> heyyyyy nowww, geoff is a great dude. he's got his view's just like everyone else, he openly expressed them in kamikabe, and thats what gave him/them just a little more character
> 
> but i will say he can seem like a dick on first impressions, but honestly, he's a really cool chilled dude.



Yeah. I've never enjoyed any kind of political ranting during a band's set. If it's veiled in their lyrics, then it doesn't bother me. However, a ten minute break between songs to talk about your views about individualism versus nationalism makes me want to stab myself in the throat.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Larrikin666 said:


> Yeah. I've never enjoyed any kind of political ranting during a band's set. If it's veiled in their lyrics, then it doesn't bother me. However, a ten minute break between songs to talk about your views about individualism versus nationalism makes me want to stab myself in the throat.



cant argue you there man. though it doesnt come close to the time i went to see after the burial (when they didnt suck) and the vocalist from "for today" cut 20 minutes out of the rest of the bands to tell everyone they could "come to his van after the show and he'd save them"

i dont like politics, i_ really dont _like being preached too. each person has their own beliefs


----------



## Fionn

Saw them in Plymouth on Sunday, it was epic, sounded pretty much exactly like the albums vocals and lots of presence, sickest gig I've been in a while, maybe ever!


----------



## Dunloper

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah man! He had energy, confidence and a great voice. The vocalist in my band reckons he's better than Nate Johnson, but he was drunk as fuck so I'm sure he didn't mean it



Nobody can touch Nate Johnson. But to be honest I'm not really into the latest project he's apart of.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Dunloper said:


> Nobody can touch Nate Johnson. But to be honest I'm not really into the latest project he's apart of.



I love FFAA. Tak away the vocals and I'd probably have a huge problem with them, but his vocals are delicious butter on any style of toast.


----------



## Larrikin666

More comments from Derek about leaving

IT&#8217;S OFFICIAL: DEREK RYDQUIST IS OUT OF THE FACELESS, GEOFF FICCO IS IN (FOR NOW) | MetalSucks


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

nice. seems to be on good terms.


----------



## thedarkoceans

yeah! they will.I'm looking forward to hear new things from them.how about you guys?


----------



## ittoa666

Sweet.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Cool story bro...




...no, I'm serious bro, this is actually pretty cool.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

its about time


----------



## liamh

They haven't already hit the studio? Fuck.


----------



## Sepulphagist

I wanted to say these guys are as bad as necrophagist about this, but they really arnt. Although they have been hyping about a new album for longer than it should have taken to record it. I suppose tours will do that though. Good news none the less


----------



## Floppystrings

Necrophagist will be in the studio late 2028.


----------



## Larrikin666

Sepulphagist said:


> I wanted to say these guys are as bad as necrophagist about this, but they really arnt. Although they have been hyping about a new album for longer than it should have taken to record it. I suppose tours will do that though. Good news none the less



Kinda hard to record when you replaced your vocalist and bassist recently.


----------



## Goatchrist

I'm so fuckin excite!


----------



## thedarkoceans

Larrikin666 said:


> Kinda hard to record when you replaced your vocalist and bassist recently.





nah.the vocalist is the same of the demo.i dont think evan brewer left.


----------



## Goatchrist

thedarkoceans said:


> nah.the vocalist is the same of the demo.i dont think evan brewer left.



Didn't the change happen just recently? Like the new singer a lot, Brewer still god on bass.


----------



## anomynous

Yes the new singer and Brewer joined "recently"


----------



## Sikthness

liamh said:


> They haven't already hit the studio? Fuck.


 
This. what the fuck, for some reason I was under the impression their new CD was gonna be comin out in the next couple months


----------



## Steve08

Just to provide some credence to the thread as it seems kinda sketch with no source:







THE FACELESS Set To Enter The Studio Very Soon | Upcoming Releases | Metal Injection

Not really looking forward to it, though, honestly... Planetary Duality was a disappointment in comparison to Akeldama and I don't think The Eidolon Reality is particularly good either.


----------



## liamh

Planetary Duality is so much better than Akeldama it's unbelievable that they are the same band. Eidolon Reality sounds amazing aswell (the live version anyway)


----------



## MikeH

Steve08 said:


> Planetary Duality was a disappointment in comparison to Akeldama...



The fuck is wrong with you? 

Also, WHY IN THE ABSOLUTE FUCK DID IT TAKE THEM SO LONG?! Michael Keene owns a fucking studio. They should be pumping out albums like clockwork.


----------



## natspotats

Ibz_rg said:


> WHY IN THE ABSOLUTE FUCK DID IT TAKE THEM SO LONG?! Michael Keene owns a fucking studio. They should be pumping out albums like clockwork.


 word


----------



## teqnick

When I spoke to Brewer on the tour with AAL, him and Steve Jones were writing riffs and shit while on the road. I also saw Steve Jones runnin around with a camera, filming an AAL DVD!

Anyways, I have a feeling this upcoming album will be amazing, and it's easily my most anticipated upcoming album. From the live footage i've seen, I really like the new vocalist, and everyone knows how godly Evan Brewer is on bass, so..

we have a winning formula here.


----------



## Steve08

Ibz_rg said:


> The fuck is wrong with you?


Meh. It just doesn't really interest me much at all compared to a lot of tech death bands and overall just seems really bland and entry level. I will say PD is definitely very influential, but I'm not a fan of it. It's just ridiculously cold and sterile to me, and most of the songs are just filled with a ton of riffs which IMO are pretty mediocre and forgettable, and whenever there is a good riff, they stop playing it after like... 5 seconds.

It does have some very nice solos, to be fair...

And in comparison, Akeldama is wildly innovative and exciting to me-- they were a young band and that youthful energy is reflected in the music. All the riffs fit together much better and as a whole it's far more memorable and coherent.


----------



## orakle

fuckin excited for new album, planetary duality was freakin epic!


----------



## Santuzzo

I also liked PD a lot, as well as Eidolon Reality. I'm very much looking forward to a new Faceless album!


----------



## Larrikin666

Steve08 said:


> Meh. It just doesn't really interest me much at all compared to a lot of tech death bands and overall just seems really bland and entry level. I will say PD is definitely very influential, but I'm not a fan of it. It's just ridiculously cold and sterile to me, and most of the songs are just filled with a ton of riffs which IMO are pretty mediocre and forgettable, and whenever there is a good riff, they stop playing it after like... 5 seconds.
> 
> It does have some very nice solos, to be fair...
> 
> And in comparison, Akeldama is wildly innovative and exciting to me-- they were a young band and that youthful energy is reflected in the music. All the riffs fit together much better and as a whole it's far more memorable and coherent.



Entry level? Incoherent? Forgettable?

I'm pretty sure I've never heard someone use those words in regards to PD. I think it shows far more restraint and maturity than the structure of Akeldema. It feels like a more grand experience by far. Akeldema feels like catchy riffs and sweeps stacked together in a fun, interesting way. Planetary Duality is structured with much more flow and groove. There's an inherently similar vibe to the whole album as opposed to the scattered nature of Akeldema. I really love both albums, but after learning both beginning to end, I gotta say that PD is the superior release.


----------



## Sikthness

Larrikin666 said:


> Entry level? Incoherent? Forgettable?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've never heard someone use those words in regards to PD. I think it shows far more restraint and maturity than the structure of Akeldema. It feels like a more grand experience by far. Akeldema feels like catchy riffs and sweeps stacked together in a fun, interesting way. Planetary Duality is structured with much more flow and groove. There's an inherently similar vibe to the whole album as opposed to the scattered nature of Akeldema. I really love both albums, but after learning both beginning to end, I gotta say that PD is the superior release.


 

Planetary Duality is so much more cohesive and focused than Akeldama that it blew me away that they were even the same band when I first heard PD. PD does sound cold, but it fits the aesthetic perfectly. I don't think the lyrical content and some of the solos would have worked had this had a warm and organic production. I see why some don't like it, but PD, in my most humble of opinions, is one of my favorite Tech Death Metal releases in recent years because it conveys a theme flawlessly. Each song is great on its own, and they all have their own identity yet all are instantly recognizable as The Faceless. Akeldama felt 'entry-level' as hell to me. There were some good riffs and drum work sure, but there were cookie cutter melo-death riffs from 2001 aplenty as well as the standard trappings of deathcore. It wasn't bad, I just think PD was a unbelievable improvement. As far as the Eidolon Reality, I don't love it. Then again my expectations are pretty high, since if they were to be able to make the same quality leap they made from Akeldama to PD, their next should be mind blowingly awesome.


----------



## rippedflesh89

good news... akeldama was good, planetary duality was great... hopefully this tops them both...

ps.. if your a fan of this band, you have to see them live... theyre one of the tighter bands ive seen live


----------



## -One-

I love both of their current albums, and I _love_ Evan Brewer, so I'm looking forward to the new album. That said, I'd like to hear more of the new vocalist before I judge him, and if that's Michael doing the clean vocals on _The Eidiolon Reality_, someone else needs to start doing them


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

ABOUT FUCKING TIME


----------



## yingmin

rippedflesh89 said:


> good news... akeldama was good, planetary duality was great... hopefully this tops them both...
> 
> ps.. if your a fan of this band, you have to see them live... theyre one of the tighter bands ive seen live



I saw them open for Suffocation, and they played all of Planetary Duality, according to them for the first time ever. They were indeed tight as fuck.


----------



## Metamurphic

Stealthtastic said:


> ABOUT FUCKING TIME



LoL! Yeah this.


----------



## shreddanson

yingmin said:


> I saw them open for Suffocation, and they played all of Planetary Duality, according to them for the first time ever. They were indeed tight as fuck.



Glad to hear they've gotten tighter live. When my old band opened up a summer slaughter date in '07, they were sloppy as hell. I was totally disappointed. Anyways...stoked for the new album. Loved what I heard from the pre-production track, though Keene's clean vocals are a bit of an annoyance as always.


----------



## thedarkoceans

yeah.Akeldama is better than PD.Because in PD there's too much technique and less groovy darkness.i prefer Akeldama.


----------



## Larrikin666

-One- said:


> I love both of their current albums, and I _love_ Evan Brewer, so I'm looking forward to the new album. That said, I'd like to hear more of the new vocalist before I judge him, and if that's Michael doing the clean vocals on _The Eidiolon Reality_, someone else needs to start doing them



That's not going to happen. He's always done the singing on their songs. I agree with you though. I like the way Cynic and Obscura incorporate clean vocals, but Keene's voice just rubs me the wrong way. He was also off key for all his higher notes the last 3 times I saw them.


----------



## omentremor

good news


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Larrikin666 said:


> That's not going to happen. He's always done the singing on their songs. I agree with you though. I like the way Cynic and Obscura incorporate clean vocals, but Keene's voice just rubs me the wrong way. He was also off key for all his higher notes the last 3 times I saw them.



+1 to this man

i like the concept, not the execution

talked with geoff at the AAL show in the burgh
he said he was writing lyrics, and him and keene were going to go over them

its good to see that he isnt restricting him, cause geoff can write some meaningful stuff, even though most of it was in a political context


----------



## themike

Larrikin666 said:


> That's not going to happen. He's always done the singing on their songs. I agree with you though. I like the way Cynic and Obscura incorporate clean vocals, but Keene's voice just rubs me the wrong way. He was also off key for all his higher notes the last 3 times I saw them.


 
Not to mention the 10 times I've seen them his mic level is always convieniently "low" so you can't hear them 


I could careless about The Faceless nowadays. I hate Keene's production and I didn't really enjoy the last record.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Ibz_rg said:


> Also, WHY IN THE ABSOLUTE FUCK DID IT TAKE THEM SO LONG?! Michael Keene owns a fucking studio. They should be pumping out albums like clockwork.


 maybe he was working on using his pinky


----------



## Steve08

Larrikin666 said:


> Entry level? Incoherent? Forgettable?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've never heard someone use those words in regards to PD. I think it shows far more restraint and maturity than the structure of Akeldema. It feels like a more grand experience by far. Akeldema feels like catchy riffs and sweeps stacked together in a fun, interesting way. Planetary Duality is structured with much more flow and groove. There's an inherently similar vibe to the whole album as opposed to the scattered nature of Akeldema. I really love both albums, but after learning both beginning to end, I gotta say that PD is the superior release.


I know a couple people who have views similar to mine. /shrug

I do see your point in that it feels like a whole album, personally I would put that up to them being an older, more established band, but IMO while many riffs on Akeldama were challenging and unique, a LOT from Planetary Duality don't stand out at all, and are kind of just... pointlessly technical. They pretty much bought into all the hallmarks of what makes tech death bland, from my perspective. So yeah, I would say the overall structuring is a more coherent, but I wouldn't say that makes up for individually weak components.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

I cannot wait for this new album


----------



## nojyeloot

ABOUT. TIME.


----------



## Maggai

Holy smok!!


----------



## ScottyB724

Boner inducing.


----------



## Goatchrist

Can't fucking wait!!!!


----------



## AySay

Just those few seconds of riffs at the end already have me excited!


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Love it.


----------



## robbown89

yes o god yes
whens this due out?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Num num num num num.


----------



## liamh

Eidolon Reality is already one of my favourite Faceless songs haha. And thats saying a lot because I'm a huuuuge Faceless fan


----------



## MUTANTOID

ScottyB724 said:


> Boner inducing.



Got such a downtown rager from those washburns... oh and the riffs!


----------



## Stealth7

Sick! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## mikernaut

Very cool, can't wait.

and god I love Mike's green Washburn.


----------



## Floppystrings

I want a green Washburn 7 string NOW.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

These guys need to release the album already, it's been way too long


----------



## DLG

I'm not a huge fan, but I have a feeling that this new album is going to make me a fan.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

The Faceless Interview: Michael Keene & Evan Brewer Talk New Album, Lineup Adjustments, and Brewer's Solo Tour

Talking about why they signed to sumeria and stuff about the new album!


----------



## brutalwizard

Keene has sliced his hand open and has 17 stitches.. New album has been delayed because of it..

its necophagist 2 haha 7 years from now


----------



## MikeH

Wonderful...


----------



## metal_sam14

*FUCK*


----------



## teqnick

My most anticipated album of 2011, is now most anticipated for FIRST QUARTER OF 2012..? MAYBE?


----------



## Stealth7

Well that's bloody shithouse!


----------



## the fuhrer

FML. I want this album so bad already.


----------



## Floppystrings

How the hell did he cut his hand that bad?

This is why I am scared of power tools.


----------



## Static

brutalwizard said:


> Keene has sliced his hand open and has 17 stitches.. New album has been delayed because of it..
> 
> its necophagist 2 haha 7 years from now


----------



## Floppystrings

Static said:


>



Same expression, looks like the more important hand is unharmed.


----------



## rippedflesh89

^^ Lost was one of THE best fucking shows EVERRR!!!


----------



## ScottyB724

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## codync

If they're still early enough on that slicing his hand open is going to delay the album's release, then it wasn't going to be released anytime soon, anyway.


----------



## mithologian

Maybe they would have finished the album before he got hurt if he had concentrated on The faceless instead of using up his time in this...


I mean, Ill wait all the time in the world for a borgore record, regardless of who's in the album collaborating. The faceless on the other hand....

Pun intended.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

That's what happens when you don't use your pinky at all, he couldn't handle all that stretch and BAM  obviously jk


----------



## rippedflesh89

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> That's what happens when you don't use your pinky at all, he couldn't handle all that stretch and BAM  obviously jk


 
im glad im not the only one that noticed that he rarely uses his pinky


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

rippedflesh89 said:


> im glad im not the only one that noticed that he rarely uses his pinky



Yeah it's odd, supposedly he injured it before somehow.


----------



## metal_sam14

The band just chucked this up on their facebook page: 



> Michael Keene's hand is healed.. The new album is almost done! Some big tour announcements for early 2012 coming soon! Thank you for all your continued support of The Faceless. You will not be dissapointed.



The Faceless | Facebook


----------



## MikeH

Not holding my breath. Some bullshit is gonna happen, just like Necrophagist.


----------



## themike

Nvermind


----------



## Larrikin666

th3m1ke said:


> I don't care if The Faceless take 10 years to put out this record just like Muhammad and crew, I *refuse* to refer to them as Necrophagist out of respect


----------



## gunch

Needs to come out already, I'm like twitching for a fix, man.


----------



## mithologian

Dont know if this is relevant but...

Mike Keene of The Faceless on Eating Faces | peta2.com


----------



## mikernaut

A fish bit his pinky, that's what happened! Damn Sea Bass!


----------



## xCaptainx

Michael Keene replied to a tweet of mine, asking what he was using lately, amp wise. 

Said he's using GTR for everything now. Presuming that means the new album will be GTR software. Keen to hear what it sounds like!


----------



## DLG

xCaptainx said:


> Keen to hear what it sounds like!



I see what u did there


----------



## xCaptainx

hahah that wasnt even intended!


----------



## brutalwizard

Tour Dates | Metal Alliance Tour 2012


feat
devil driver
the faceless
dying fetus 
3 inches of blood
job for a cowboy
impeding doom
wretched


looks pretty neat, no idaho date though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Hmm..maybe, Wretched is wicked


----------



## Richie666

Damn, same night I was going to catch Allan Holdsworth. Decisions must be made.


----------



## habicore_5150

thread bump


----------



## leandroab

mithologian said:


> Dont know if this is relevant but...
> 
> Mike Keene of The Faceless on Eating Faces | peta2.com



Is it wrong that I read "eating feces" ?


----------



## GenghisCoyne

leandroab said:


> Is it wrong that I read "eating feces" ?


 its cool man, i did to


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

its gonna take more than a couple sweeps to satisfy me


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Evan.


----------



## Chickenhawk

leandroab said:


> Is it wrong that I read "eating feces" ?



Nope. 

But it's very wrong that you got aroused by it.


----------



## squid-boy

Prepare our anuses, we must.


----------



## ESP_

Now I like Keene just as much as the next guy, but I want to see more of their rhythm guitarist Steve Jones. He's so mysterious.


----------



## Augury

i'm so stoked. the faceless is my one of my favorite bands ever.


----------



## Somnium

If the rest of the album is in the vein of The Eidolon Reality, it's gonna suck. I don't really see that happening though because Planetary Duality is one hell of a good album.


----------



## Blasphemer

ESP_ said:


> Now I like Keene just as much as the next guy, but I want to see more of their rhythm guitarist Steve Jones. He's so mysterious.



I met Steve when I saw AAL on tour last summer. He videotaped all the shows, I think, and we hung out a bit before the show. We mostly talked gear and such


----------



## Yaris

ESP_ said:


> Now I like Keene just as much as the next guy, but I want to see more of their rhythm guitarist Steve Jones. He's so mysterious.



He's got the same birthday as me. I like this fact.


----------



## gunch

I want this album more than anything.


----------



## mikernaut

man, I actually love Eidolon Reality as I dig clean vocals and it's a really catchy track IMO. Planetary Duality is such an epic album it's gonna be hard to top though.

By the way Somnium ,Tim and Eric do rule ! " Thall as James Quall" brilliant!


----------



## anomynous

I really don't get the hate Eidilon Reality gets


----------



## jawbreaker

Well, earlier in the thread somebody had sad something about the Washburn keene uses. Now, not that i have the green one, but i think mine is sexier. Just thought i'd share


----------



## HighGain510

Major congrats to my buddy Wes Hauch ("HAUCH" on here), he just landed the gig playing with Michael Keene in the band The Faceless! Couldn't have gone to a more talented guy, Wes is going to tear shit up on stage!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dude, fuck yes! He hasn't been posting for a bit though


----------



## vampiregenocide

Congrats to him! Seen him post about and seen his name mentioned a lot not familiar with his work though.


----------



## gunch

Replacing who?

The other guitarist quit?


----------



## Yaris

Please don't tell me Steve is gone!


----------



## HighGain510

He is replacing Steve Jones.


----------



## Yaris

On another note, congrats to him!


----------



## ittoa666

At least they remedied the problem exponentially fast.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Finally talent of his like is going to be seen and heard more. Tis a good day.


----------



## bulb

Wes is one of the most amazing and perfect guitarists that the world has not discovered yet. 
Now he will finally have an opportunity to show the world what he can do.

Wes, I am so fucking proud of you dude! I knew you could do it haha!


----------



## Alpenglow

Fuck yeah dude! Even from the small sampling of his playing on youtube, the dude has crazy chops!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

So proud for Wes! <3


----------



## Ralyks

Congrats dude!


----------



## Harry

Awesome stuff! 
Go kick some ass in the band, Wes!


----------



## oompa

Come in here and take a bow! good job, I am equal parts jelly and happy for you!


----------



## themike

Congrats! He's too clean of a player - hopefully Mr. Keene doesn't feel overshadowed by the shred 


Also - glad they gave Steve a proper announced about leaving! haha


----------



## themike

Now that I think about it, did Wes' CD ever come out? I remember seeing this video and thinking about how hard he riffs


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Now that I think about it, did Wes' CD ever come out? I remember seeing this video and thinking about how hard he riffs




No, it didn't.  Sadly, while this opportunity is amazing for Wes, I fear the solo album will get put on the backburner which sucks as I REALLY wanted to have a full album of just his writing out there!


----------



## cyril v

Well shit, that is cool. Hopefully I'll be seeing them play in NY soon.

congrats


----------



## anomynous

I hope this doesn't push the album back even further. But Keene's been saying that they are trying to get the album done before the tour starts, so I think this probably happened a while ago and they're just making it official now.


----------



## themike

anomynous said:


> I hope this doesn't push the album back even further. But Keene's been saying that they are trying to get the album done before the tour starts, so I think this probably happened a while ago and they're just making it official now.



I think Keene writes and records all the albums guitars himself anyway so I don't think so.


----------



## anomynous

Nope, I asked Keene on twitter and he said the album's pushed back (again)


So I guess this happened within the last couple days.


----------



## DecrepitBeing

amazing!!! thats so sick! congrats to him indeed


----------



## Dan

Damnit Wes will your solo album EVER come out 

Congrats man, i look forward to seeing you on the road sometime!


----------



## Larrikin666

Anyone know what's going on?

Sounds like he was replaced by Wes Hauch who is awesome. I'm still bummed though. I really liked Steve's contributions to the band.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...02-our-very-own-hauch-joining-faceless-m.html


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Wes is the fucking MAN.


----------



## Sikthness

Scar Symmetry said:


> Wes is the fucking MAN.


 

true, but I'm afraid the end result will be neither albums coming out anywhere in the near future


----------



## toiletstand

dudes an AMAZING player. and the brief time in which i met him he was also a hell of a guy.


----------



## eaeolian

Congrats, Wes. You're a killer player, so this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Guy sounds like a total badass to me! Wonder if this means he and Keane will be sharing solo duties, ala Necrophagist or Cynic?


----------



## leandroab

You're the man Hauch. Congrats!!!


----------



## Goatchrist

Congrats Wes! You gonna kill it!

I actually liked Steve, though.


----------



## gunch

Faceless Nukem Forever


----------



## budda

Congrats man, that's great news!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Congrats man! That's really awesome. I'll be at the Denver date for Metal Alliance for sure


----------



## XxXPete

WES is my boy! hes BAVEY!!


----------



## JosephAOI

Congrats, Wes! I'll be seeing you at Summer Slaughter if it stops through Louisville!


----------



## mikernaut

Cool news. Congrats Wes

Also means moar BRJ's in The Faceless


----------



## drmosh

Really awesome news! Truly deserved


----------



## petereanima

Wes, congrats man!!!


----------



## kostein

Congrats dude, that's fucking awesome!


----------



## DLG

congrats Wes, give em hell


----------



## metalvince333

This is the incomplete lineup for the Heavy mtl festival that takes place on the Parc Jean Drapeau in Montreal Qc Canada on august 10 and 11.It's less expensive than Wacken and Montreal is a beautiful city to visit! If anyone goes, let me know so we can have a beer (or 10) during the weekend! 

In my opinion, it kicks major asses!

Saturday 
System of A Down // Five Finger Death Punch // Killswitch Engage // Cannibal Corpse // Between the Buried and Me // Job for a Cowboy // Kataklysm // Periphery // The Faceless // Veil of Maya // Goatwhore // Fleshgod Apocalypse // Rose Funeral // Origin //Exhumed

Sunday
Slipknot // Marilyn Manson // Lamb of God //Gojira // Suicidal Tendencies // Overkill // High on Fire // Protest The Hero // Cancer Bats // The Agonist // Iwrestledabearonce


----------



## Ninetyfour

Holy fuck!

That is all.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

This might just be the perfect metal show for me. I literally love every one of those bands!


----------



## Alberto7

Damn! I am hopefully moving to Montreal this summer; I begin school there on Sept. 4th. I should probably move about a month before class starts.

I don't have a date yet, but I'll try to make it for that show... I hope they still have tickets by the time I get there. It'd be the perfect welcome!


----------



## ilyti

I have absolutely NO desire to see any of those. This is the only metal festival within reasonable distance and it just blows this year. 

I don't mean this as a troll post, I'm just irritated, because Heavy MTL was totally great on the Saturday for the first and second year it was on, and was worth travelling for. I guess I can't hope for bands I'm interested in to play every year.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Interesting... What lineup did they have those years you're referring to? Call me ignorant, but this is the first time I've ever heard about this festival!


----------



## AdamMaz

I find myself more and more dissapointed with the lineups every year


----------



## ilyti

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Interesting... What lineup did they have those years you're referring to? Call me ignorant, but this is the first time I've ever heard about this festival!



More classic bands mixed in with modern stuff. The first year (June 2008) I went to see Iron Maiden, but there was also Symphony X, Hammerfall, Type O Negative (got to see before Pete Steele died, glad for that), and Unexpect, which were all great.

in 2010, I was psyched because Alice Cooper was playing, Megadeth, Slayer, Mastodon, Testament (!!!), Rob Halford and Anvil. That was the Saturday, and the Sunday was paaaaainful. Look it up on the Wiki page.


----------



## MartinMTL

Not sure if I'm going yet. My only problem is that most of the bands i want to go see would only have the 30 min time slots earlier in the day. 

Lamb of God would still be awesome, and slipknot is sure to be fun, but all of my favourite bands are going to be pretty low on the schedule. To be honest though, this line up destroys last year so far.


----------



## Alberto7

ilyti said:


> More classic bands mixed in with modern stuff. The first year (June 2008) I went to see Iron Maiden, but there was also Symphony X, Hammerfall, Type O Negative (got to see before Pete Steele died, glad for that), and Unexpect, which were all great.
> 
> in 2010, I was psyched because Alice Cooper was playing, Megadeth, Slayer, Mastodon, Testament (!!!), Rob Halford and Anvil. That was the Saturday, and the Sunday was paaaaainful. Look it up on the Wiki page.



Aaahh I see what you're saying. I looked up past line-ups, and yeah, they seem to be going for more modern bands now. There are A LOT of bands on this year's festival that I'd love to see, however, they'll play for a very short time... And a couple of classic bands are always fun and very welcome. With that said, I'm not unhappy whatsoever with the lineup this year. Here's hoping I can make it.


----------



## DecrepitBeing

this is not by any means the best line up ive ever seen, brutal assault is always better, haha. but this looks really fun, i wish i could go!


----------



## Sepultorture

day one, all over that, day two, i like slipknot but day two otherwise looks a tad meh


----------



## Vostre Roy

Planning to go there with some friends.

There are bands that interest me during both days 
Saturday: SOAD, BTBAM, FLeshgod and Origin
Sunday: Gojira and High on Fire

Still worth to go there just to be there. Never went to a festival beside the Lebel-sur-Quévillon Metal fest, wich is somehow a little smaller lol


----------



## DecrepitBeing

Sepultorture said:


> day one, all over that, day two, i like slipknot but day two otherwise looks a tad meh


 
GOJIRA


----------



## Into Obsidian

I love what I hear, lots of jazz flavor and atmosphere throughout the song. I really hope the new album contains that feel...what do you think my SS friends?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

did i just hear a fucking saxaphone in a faceless song 0.o
i dig it i would like to hear it in better quality though.


----------



## PeteyG

Michael played this for me when I was in LA recently, and it's utterly wonderful in it's properly produced form, and from what I can tell they're killing it live.

Also, YAY FOR WES! <3


----------



## Randy

PeteyG said:


> Also, YAY FOR WES! <3



Holy shit, is that teh Hauch? 

That's awesome.


----------



## Into Obsidian

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> did i just hear a fucking saxaphone in a faceless song 0.o
> i dig it i would like to hear it in better quality though.


----------



## Handbanana

Looks like a whole bunch of B.O.


----------



## oompa

Why so few Canadian death metal bands? No Martyr, Gorguts, Cryptopsy, Neuraxis, Augury, Quo Vadis, Beneath the Massacre etc?

With a metal scene -that- awesome and all you get is Protest the Hero and The Agonist?


----------



## avenger

oompa nailed it!

Also is Summer Slaughter just becoming part of the bands on these shows? It seems like all the SS bands are here or Heavy TO.

I sure hope not.


----------



## canuck brian

I'm all over the Toronto show. I can't wait. The 2010 Heavy MTL was AWESOME and the 2011 Heavy TO show was pretty damn solid too. I'm so happy we've got this festival.

I might have a present for Wes from the Faceless when he comes thru! \m/


----------



## mikernaut

Damn Sumerian put the kybosh on the vid. I wanted to see "Teh Hauch in action with the Faceless


----------



## The Beard

The vid got taken down, I was excited for saxaphone


----------



## Into Obsidian

Damn! Sorry all  But boi i tell ya whut its worth waiting for


----------



## ImaDjentleman

worth waiting for??? and i didnt get to see it??? fuuuuuuuuck, i agree with stc423's profile pic lol


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

The vid is available on Metal Injection and damn this song sounds SO GOOD. The clean part is a trip...


----------



## Goatchrist

OK, you guys just made me curious as fuck! Can't wait till it leaks somewhere else!


----------



## James B

Sounds more like Opeth, how they change from huge to quiet. This is great.


----------



## The Beard

ENJOY.

THE FACELESS New Song Live 2012 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------



## mikernaut

THE FACELESS New Song Live 2012 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

that was different. need to hear a better quality version


Doh Ninja'd


----------



## The Beard

MOTHERFUCKING SAXOPHONE. GOD YES.


----------



## Shredin0id

Thank you Sumerian Records for taking down a Faceless video... with a freaking saxophone!!! (Technical Death Metal + Saxophone = Who Knew )


----------



## anomynous

I like that Sumerian thinks they have copyrights to live performances of the song



That's cute


----------



## Sepultorture

canuck brian said:


> I'm all over the Toronto show. I can't wait. The 2010 Heavy MTL was AWESOME and the 2011 Heavy TO show was pretty damn solid too. I'm so happy we've got this festival.
> 
> I might have a present for Wes from the Faceless when he comes thru! \m/



looking forward to reading all about that

still miffed that you can't just get a single day ticket, gotta buy the whole weekend pass thing, blargh


----------



## Larrikin666

Shredin0id said:


> (Technical Death Metal + Saxophone = Who Knew )



Fleshwrought made it awesome first.


----------



## ZXIIIT

They must of seen Ana Kefr live and wanted a saxophone also?


----------



## sol niger 333

Well this is fun. I'm going to start a thread about dust now. I got to watch dust


----------



## MikeH

stc423 said:


> ENJOY.
> 
> THE FACELESS New Song Live 2012 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection





mikernaut said:


> THE FACELESS New Song Live 2012 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection



Broken.


----------



## mikernaut

Hmmm looks like Sumerian might have gotten to those links too. The song does start out like a Opeth song. I wasn't feeling this track as much as "Eidolon Reality" but like I said, need a better quality version to really judge it further.

Anyways sooo whose singing for them these days?


----------



## Larrikin666

mikernaut said:


> Anyways sooo whose singing for them these days?



That still looks like Geoff. He's from my area. Used to be the vocalist for a local band called Kamikabe.


----------



## Mwoit

Is it not the guy who replaced Derek Demon Carcass, Geoff?


----------



## anomynous

It is. The lineup is:

Geoffrey Ficco
Wes Hauch
Lyle Cooper
Evan Brewer
The Drug Called Michael Keene


----------



## HighGain510

Damn it, missed it both times the video was posted. Fucking Sumerian.


----------



## SenorDingDong

ilyti said:


> More classic bands mixed in with modern stuff. The first year (June 2008) I went to see Iron Maiden, but there was also Symphony X, Hammerfall, Type O Negative (got to see before Pete Steele died, glad for that), and Unexpect, which were all great.



I envy the lineup you stated. 


This year, I'd go for Slipknot, Manson, Overkill, and The Agonist. That's about all.


----------



## KingAenarion

That's an ok lineup...

Soundwave in Australia was better...

Most of those + more


----------



## The Beard

Anthony said:


> All you need to know is, it was cool.



And saxophone. 

SAXOPHONE.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

someone needs to grab it from the tube next time it comes up! pissed i cant find it


----------



## nojyeloot

What a tease... WHAT A TEASE!


----------



## MartinMTL

avenger said:


> oompa nailed it!
> 
> Also is Summer Slaughter just becoming part of the bands on these shows? It seems like all the SS bands are here or Heavy TO.
> 
> I sure hope not.



Apparently yes. Summer Slaughter will not be happening in montreal, but all of the bands on the SS tour will be integrated into their respective time slots in Heavy MTL. 

At least, that is what I have heard.


----------



## Randy

Saxaphone making a comeback.


----------



## The Beard

I've always wanted to hear more saxophone featured in metal ever since I heard this:





I'm so happy that The Faceless is using it, they're one of the last bands I ever would have thought to have done it though!


----------



## JoeyBTL

found it


----------



## Jesse Zuretti

Textures had some woodwinds on Polars.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Larrikin666 said:


> That still looks like Geoff. He's from my area. Used to be the vocalist for a local band called Kamikabe.



the man speaks truth


----------



## Into Obsidian

^ Everyone, watch Sexy Sax Man


----------



## cyril v

I came in here for Faceless, left with Sexy Sax Man.


----------



## Larrikin666

Oh...my....god. LOL!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Schmuschmerian Schmecords... schmucks.


----------



## mikernaut

well there seems to be a new interview. With some words on "Teh Hauch"


----------



## The Beard

Is it just me or does Michael Keene look a bit like he could be Andrew W.K.'s brother?


----------



## Fiction

stc423 said:


> Is it just me or does Michael Keene look a bit like he could be Andrew W.K.'s brother?



The Love child of Andrew W.K and Skrillex' hair.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

the new song is on the tube. it involves searching for the faceless, in march, in 2012. happy hunting

P.s. i havent linked it because it want it to stay lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry

YES.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

there are 2 video's of it on there


----------



## Goatchrist

I'm not sure what I should think of the new Faceless song, not bad at all.. just need some getting into..

BUT I DAMN WELL KNOW WHAT TO THINK OF SEXY SAX MAN!


----------



## Fiction

Sounds Awesome to me.

I also really love how casual Evan Is, just standing there chilling with his glasses.


----------



## samu

Finally got to hear the new song (thanks Scar Symmetry)! Sounds really good and somehow I can hear some Mr. Bungle influences in there


----------



## GenghisCoyne

Keene needs to stfu and just play guitar


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

samu said:


> Finally got to hear the new song (thanks Scar Symmetry)!



Glory stealer!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Glory stealer!



Hey, you forfeited the glory, I'm an opportunist


----------



## kris_jammage

Don't like Michael's vocals at all. I know he has parts in the first two albums where he sings but it seems totally out of place to me on this new track, and the pre-production track they put out a while ago.

I have a horrible feeling I'm not going like there new material.


----------



## gunch

kris_jammage said:


> Don't like Michael's vocals at all. I know he has parts in the first two albums where he sings but it seems totally out of place to me on this new track, and the pre-production track they put out a while ago.
> 
> I have a horrible feeling I'm not going like there new material.



I like it.

Also I have a good feeling about the new stuff. The weirder and jazzier Keene gets the better.


----------



## avenger

Sumerian Records = Malmsteen Management 

Apparently.


----------



## Into Obsidian

..is that McLovin on bass duty? Thanks for finding this! Mmmm This song makes me feel.. Saxual.


----------



## ilovefinnish

Into Obsidian said:


> ..is that McLovin on bass duty? Thanks for finding this! Mmmm This song makes me feel.. Saxual.



jajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajjajajajajajaj so true


----------



## ilyti

I just got an email announcing 8 new bands added!






...Dethklok is the only band in this entire festival I would see. And I've already seen them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

What they should do is cut some of those bands replace them with juicy juicy juicy Canadian death metal bands -_-


----------



## Necris

It's like they went out of their way to put all the bands I would pay _not_ to hear in one place for two days. Thanks show organizers.


----------



## The Beard

Here's another video of the new song


----------



## ridner

WES


----------



## primitiverebelworld

I agree with Silverabyss here(your avatar rules). THis band has made a step forward but at the same time sounds like The Faceless still.
I need this music


----------



## Davey

Love it. Keene is letting out more of his jazz-fusion side and it sounds awesome.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

the new vocalist is definitely good and they are actually working on the album instead of focusing on touring


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Not digging that intro...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

They should just hurry up and release it. Its been so long now that I dont really even care.


----------



## metal_sam14

Necrophaceless


----------



## Don Vito

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They should just hurry up and release it. Its been so long now that I dont really even care.


This

I would have bought it day 1.....in 2010


----------



## Sikthness

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They should just hurry up and release it. Its been so long now that I dont really even care.



Seriously this X10000. When its within a few days of release Ill get excited again, but at this point Im not caring much about studio updates, esp vocal shit.


----------



## Joeywilson

Want moar Wes Hauch and less other stuff.


----------



## Cancer

I stopped caring ....... UNTIL I HEARD THAT GODLY VOCAL LINE AT THE BEGINNING AT THE VIDEO.

New Faceless is going to rule so hard.


----------



## Petro1313

I literally checked yesterday to see if there were any new ones, so this makes me kind of excited.


----------



## Valennic

I feel sad that I haven't given this band a look until just now. They're phenomenal.


----------



## gordonbombay

Let us know when this cd is actually out, until then revel in obscurity.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Now I know the plan... They plan on releasing a split with Necrophagist. 

But in all seriousness kind of bum the promise of this record coming out before summer slaughter coming out is sadden, but I'll rather let Wes have a very good influence on the album than not. They should release a dvd to prove they have been working hard though.


----------



## tacotiklah

Dem. Vocals. 

Dude is really good, and sounds a lot like Frank Mullen to me.


----------



## 1337

Dat Behemoth in the beginning clip? Lol.


----------



## Riffer

Seriously why does it take so long? Periphery has put our 2 whole albums. AAL has put out 2. Killswitch put out a new album, had the singer quit, got a new/old singer and now are recording an album, almost a whole presidential term has gone by, my old metal band formed, wrote 8 songs, recorded an album, played shows, and broke up all within the time span of The Faceless's last release. It's been so long that I'm basically not interested anymore. I'll still listen to it when it finally comes out, but it doesn't have the appeal anymore. They played a new song from it almost 2 years ago.

/rant


----------



## jawbreaker

Jesus, I've been waiting so long! When i saw this i poo'd. Literally.


----------



## oompa

givegivegivegivegive


----------



## avenger

metal_sam14 said:


> Necrophacelessun


----------



## Fiction

4 Minute video, 20 seconds music.

Well done


----------



## Floppystrings

metal_sam14 said:


> Necrophaceless



Seriously.

I am convinced Necrophagist broke up, but they aren't telling anyone and just continue to play shows from time to time.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

What Mikey has to say: 

"This whole Faceless/Necrophagist cd release race is laughable. PD came out 3 1/2 years ago. Epitaph came out FUCKING 8 GOD DAMN YEARS AGO."


----------



## Larrikin666

It's so weird seeing Geoff like this. We used to play super shitty pool hall venues together. I'm really looking forward to seeing what he puts down.


----------



## Sepultorture

i'm still stoked to get my mitts on it when it's out, but i've been waiting for this since the end of 2011. Even farther back than that for Necrophagist, def not holding my breath for that shit


----------



## Amerikhastan

So pumped for this album haha.

Keene's tweet earlier that Djano just quoted had me laughing pretty hard haha


----------



## Floppystrings

Django said:


> What Mikey has to say:
> 
> "This whole Faceless/Necrophagist cd release race is laughable. PD came out 3 1/2 years ago. Epitaph came out FUCKING 8 GOD DAMN YEARS AGO."





Someone send this to Muhammed.


----------



## travis bickle

cant wait to hear this.


----------



## Alpenglow

FINALLY.
I've been waiting for this for a long time, I want it so bad. It sounds good though.


----------



## jsl2h90

ghstofperdition said:


> Dem. Vocals.
> 
> Dude is really good, and sounds a lot like Frank Mullen to me.


Cant listen at work but if your comparison is accurate, this album will rule. Mullen has the sickest vocals ever imo


----------



## tacotiklah

jsl2h90 said:


> Cant listen at work but if your comparison is accurate, this album will rule. Mullen has the sickest vocals ever imo



Based on the video, it sounds a LOT like Mullen's work on the song "Abomination Reborn" which imho, is some of his best stuff.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Holy shit he sounds just like he does recorded acoustically. Respeck.


----------



## ESP_

Their new singer is a mad man.... They have been my favorite band since I heard Akeldama. I cannot wait for this shit to drop. I'm still gonna miss Steve Jones


----------



## FormerlyVintage

UPDATE:"You guys...the new Faceless record IS DONE! Yes, you heard correct. It's done.That's right my friends. I have descended from the mountains to carry my fire to the valleys. BE BAPTIZED IN THE FLAME OF AUTOTHEISM."

Source: Mike's Twitter.


----------



## tacotiklah

^I approve of this. I was starting to get into their stuff on Planetary Duality, and then they dropped off the face of the earth. Good to see that I have more music to look forward to from them.


----------



## simonk

Why are fans so demanding, as far as I know Faceless don't owe anybody anything


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

wow you guys are crying about 3&1/2 years? It's only SLIGHTLY longer than average. 3/5ths of the goddamn band has changed since PD. I'd much rather wait for those guys to gel and be really blown away than have them rush it and be totally underwhelmed.

Goddamn, find some of the 50000 awesome "new" bands. So much awesome shit came out (or I discovered it) in 2011 that I still haven't found time to really digest about 10 albums. Haven't even really started on the 2012 shit, think I spun Incurso twice and Torture 0.5 times. Any new Faceless would go to the end of the cue so I'd only get to hear it in time for new Necro, which as we all know will drop in 2037.


Let Keene enjoy his life. He has earned it. He will rape our ears when it is time.


----------



## Zerox8610

When I saw Keene at Metal Alliance he told me it'd be out by Summer Slaughter, but I'm thinking more like October or November.


----------



## Equivoke

simonk said:


> Why are fans so demanding, as far as I know Faceless don't owe anybody anything



Yeah seriously there are more than enough bands to keep you occupied for 3 years until they release a new one.


----------



## GSingleton

came here to see evan brewer....was disappointed.


----------



## jsl2h90

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Not digging that intro...


yeah.....

I'm sure it'll work out in context of the full song/record though.


----------



## Prydogga

simonk said:


> Why are fans so demanding, as far as I know Faceless don't owe anybody anything



This. Jesus Christ, I was astounded by some of the comments on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## anomynous

You can experience Autotheism on 8/14


----------



## Pooluke41

THE FACELESS Are DONE With Their New Album! | Upcoming Releases | Metal Injection


----------



## mikernaut

I am prepared for this!


----------



## Eptaceros

Prydogga said:


> This. Jesus Christ, I was astounded by some of the comments on page 1 of this thread.



You can't satisfy an over-indulgent generation.


----------



## brector

Eptaceros said:


> You can't satisfy an over-indulgent generation.



Funny how people don't bitch about how long it takes Tool to pop out an album

-Brian


----------



## Sikthness

brector said:


> Funny how people don't bitch about how long it takes Tool to pop out an album
> 
> -Brian



I bitch all the time about how little Tool material exists. We cut them slack cuz its a known fact that it will be brilliant whenever it may arrive.


----------



## Lon

1-2 years ago this board would have gone totally insano-nuts when the album completion news dropped, now its ... 3-4 posts bitching about bitching? 

no comment about the quality of music but the timing is horrible.


----------



## Eptaceros

Lon said:


> 1-2 years ago this board would have gone totally insano-nuts when the album completion news dropped, now its ... 3-4 posts bitching about bitching?
> 
> *no comment about the quality of music but the timing is horrible.*



lol, sounds like bitching to me.


----------



## Lon

Eptaceros said:


> lol, sounds like bitching to me.


haha  i am not bitching about the bitching i am bitchign about the faceless' horrible album timing, at least they are now definately not taking necrophagists crown


----------



## MFB

Sikthness said:


> I bitch all the time about how little Tool material exists. We cut them slack cuz its a known fact that it will be brilliant whenever it may arrive.



And you don't think you should extend that same courtesy to other bands regardless of whom they are? Get real. Records take time and like Keane said 3 years vs. 8 years - they're NOT Necrophagist. We've seen videos, the songs are there as is now the press release saying it's _done_. 

Hell, I'm a fan of Circle Takes the Square and for the first time since 2004 they released an EP a few months ago. ONE fucking EP for an album that's been in the works for 8 years, and I JUST bought it today on Bandcamp since I didn't even realize this little snippet was released. But was I bitching and complaining the whole time? No, because I knew it was their album and they were making it how they wanted and were doing other things in that time between now and "As The Roots Undo" came out.

It's a record people, not air that you'll die without


----------



## Sikthness

dont tell me to get real, I wasn't bitching about it taking a long time. I simply said earlier I stopped caring. People on this board act like bands need to be babied and to expect anything outta them is ludicrous. Sure, they can do whatever they want and take as long as they want or change their styles whatever, it is their music afterall. No one is sayin they hate the Faceless now, or that Keene is a dick head cuz he didn't get them their cd fast enough. After so many delays people get to the point they stop caring. In any other industry this would be perfectly acceptable. You watch Breaking Bad and know that this season will be split?Well there has been delays and the second half of the season won't air until 2015. Or maybe you go out to eat at your favorite restaurant and order a burger and ice cream for dessert. But the ice cream wont be ready till October. How do you feel about that? Annoyed, thats all. And you may even want to express your opinion on, oh I dunno, a discussion forum that exists solely for people to express their opinions. 

On a more positive note, Im happy to hear that this is only a month away. Hopefully that means a new song soon.


----------



## traditional

IMO, I wouldn't care about the time it's taken them IF they hadn't spoke about it being out a year and a half ago. Then, it's a bit of a screw around.
Same deal with Necrophagist, their album was meant to have been released on the 2009 Summer Slaughter.


----------



## ESP_

Is the 8/14 release date confirmed? If so, I'm gonna buy that shit at the merch booth on Summer Slaughter and try to get Mike to sign it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Keane is probably going to do another another dubstep project, then cut his finger and delay the album by 13 months again.


----------



## brutalwizard




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

FUCKING FINALLY!:HBANG:


----------



## GhostsofAcid

MUST PREORDER NAO


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

*orgasm


----------



## Cynic

From what I can hear, the production is going to be a big step up from the last two releases!


----------



## Michael T

*Eargasm


----------



## Severance

Oh yay a album promo with what we have already heard. Way to cocktease everyone michael....


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

preordered




Cynic said:


> From what I can hear, the production is going to be a big step up from the last two releases!


Lol, that's a pre-production demo


----------



## Cynic

FrancisVol said:


> the production is going to be a big step up from the last two releases!



quote fail




kgad0831 said:


> preordered
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's a pre-production demo



I'm talking about Akeldama and Planetary Duality.


----------



## samclarke669

Can't wait for UK preorders!


----------



## HeavyRiffin

Would it kill them to show us new matieral from the album they're promoting?!


----------



## tbb529

kgad0831 said:


> Lol, that's a pre-production demo



Not the version in the teaser video, definitely sounds like a finished product to me.


----------



## samclarke669

HeavyRiffin said:


> Would it kill them to show us new matieral from the album they're promoting?!



I'm hoping they'll do a Periphery and release a full song a couple of weeks prior to the release!


----------



## arcadia fades

eidolon reality as the teaser. damn! haha thought we were gonna hear something else when I clicked. Still cant wait.


----------



## Randy

My body is ready.


----------



## Alpenglow

More song, less Stephen Hawking. Oh well. 
MUST PREORDER NAOOO


----------



## JosephAOI

eh, I'm actually not too excited anymore after the fucking year we had to wait. I'll probably pick it up sometime in the first week it comes out.


----------



## EndOfWill

tbb529 said:


> Not the version in the teaser video, definitely sounds like a finished product to me.



That's not a new song.

But I am so pumped for this album. I have been waiting what seems like an eternity for this. Pre-ordering this weekend 

I do wish they would've put a new song on it...


----------



## theo

I'm having a hard time restraining my caps lock.

EDIT: for clarification, this post is not a mod edit.


----------



## Equivoke

EndOfWill said:


> That's not a new song.



Yeah I think his point was (to kgad0831) that's it sounds like the final mix and not a clip from the Pre Production that was already released.


----------



## ScottyB724

ohhh fuck fuck fuck yes!


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Been most excited about this album for the last three years... It's like a dream coming true.


----------



## EndOfWill

Equivoke said:


> Yeah I think his point was (to kgad0831) that's it sounds like the final mix and not a clip from the Pre Production that was already released.


 
I was mistaken, I didn't realize it was the Eidolon Reality, I knew it sounded very familiar so I was thinking it was from their last album. My bad.


----------



## Andii

I know it's going to be good, but I need a song to get the wallet juices flowing.


----------



## GTailly

I saw this yesterday when Sumerian records released it. God I am so stoked!
Pre-ordered at the second I saw the bundles .  About time they put new long sleeves shirt up! 

Do any of you guys know who did the artwork? I tried finding it but no clue... Reminds me of either Dan Seagrave's style of art or maybe more of Par Olofsson's type of thing.

On another note, is there a 'Faceless megathread' thing already going on?


----------



## Don Vito

Finished version of Eidolon sounds sick. Can't wait to hear the rest.


----------



## Adonai678

The artwork looks like Meshuggah and Opeth had a love child .

But seriously, I'm excited as shit.


----------



## Tree

If the clip in this teaser is the final mix, I am disappoint. I am stoked for this to finally be released though. I'm getting antsy


----------



## Equivoke

Tree said:


> If the clip in this teaser is the final mix, I am disappoint. I am stoked for this to finally be released though. I'm getting antsy



Sounds a bit better than the PD mix. 

Still has a bit of the tech death over polished sound but it's not really a dealbreaker.


----------



## mithologian

EDIT: Whoops. Call me stupid but I looked for one. 

Oh well, anyone care to post the setlist for slaughter?


----------



## Selkoid

Every time I hear something from the new album I get all giddy inside. All the new demos have increasingly better production, this last one sounding amazing. It's been a long wait, but god damn this album is going to be great.


----------



## jsl2h90

Cynic said:


> From what I can hear, the production is going to be a big step up from the last two releases!


From akeldama to PD was a huge, huge jump especially in songwriting and production. I hope theyve grown as much on this album.

This comes out the same day as darksiders 2! Fuck yes! And im seeing these guys in anaheim on the last day of the tour. I am stoked...


----------



## Jonathan20022

The new mix on the Eidolon Reality sounds incredible. Very even, although Evan isn't exactly popping out in the mix as much as I'd like him to.

Can't wait for Autotheism!


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

New stuff! Enjoy


----------



## sakeido

woooooow this album sounds very, very promising


----------



## anomynous

Loving all the butthurt over the preview


----------



## isispelican

i think its going to be a great album, but default sd2.0 settings? why?


----------



## sakeido

...doesn't sound much like default S2 settings to me 

at least they haven't drastically overcompressed it. maybe this will remind people "oh yeah S2 actually _can_ sound like a real drumkit!"


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Those are real drums, as far as i know


----------



## Equivoke

Yeah the drums sound better than they did on PD. Doesn't really sound like Superior Drummer


----------



## Sikthness

sound clip was interesting. But boring.


----------



## anomynous

Sikthness said:


> sound clip was interesting. But boring.



Those are the complete opposite, it can't be both.


----------



## Saber_777

Seen them yesterday at Slaughter. Fucking amazing!


----------



## GTailly

Sikthness said:


> sound clip was interesting. But boring.


----------



## Sikthness

anomynous said:


> Those are the complete opposite, it can't be both.



Oh really? It sounds completely different than what I was expecting to hear from them when they released a clip. In that regard, its interesting they chose a brief clip that is a bit of a departure from their last cd. However, I find the music in the clip to be boring. It may very well fit perfectly in the song for all I know. But there's your explanation. Nice try though


----------



## JoeyW

I am so stoked for this record.


----------



## MartinMTL

Sikthness said:


> Oh really? It sounds completely different than what I was expecting to hear from them when they released a clip. In that regard, its interesting they chose a brief clip that is a bit of a departure from their last cd. However, I find the music in the clip to be boring. It may very well fit perfectly in the song for all I know. But there's your explanation. Nice try though



Adj.	1.	interesting - arousing or holding the attention

Synonyms of boring - dull; repetitious; uninteresting

Your comment, in fact, does not make sense. 

Anyways, back to stuff that actually matters, I thought that the preview kicked ass. I am hoping for a few more sections with clean vocals on the new album. According to Keene there will be some nice orchestral arrangements too.


----------



## Sikthness

MartinMTL said:


> Adj.	1.	interesting - arousing or holding the attention
> 
> Synonyms of boring - dull; repetitious; uninteresting
> 
> Your comment, in fact, does not make sense.
> 
> Anyways, back to stuff that actually matters, I thought that the preview kicked ass. I am hoping for a few more sections with clean vocals on the new album. According to Keene there will be some nice orchestral arrangements too.



Departure from last album - arousing attention (what will the rest of the record bring? So many questions, etc)

Actual quality of the clip - Dull (on its own, like I said it may fit perfectly). 

It would arouse attention if there was a digeridoo solo in that clip, that doesnt mean it wouldn't be a boring digeridoo solo. I love the Faceless just like you guys, no need to get butthurt I wasn't in love w/ a minute clip, bringing definitions and synonyms into this discussion. 

Ok enough of that. Does anyone know if that track list is confirmed to be accurate? Or any guest spots etc


----------



## in-pursuit

I really enjoyed that clip, getting pretty stoked for the album.


----------



## NaYoN

mithologian said:


> EDIT: Whoops. Call me stupid but I looked for one.
> 
> Oh well, anyone care to post the setlist for slaughter?



Coldly Calculated Design
Legions of the Serpent
Deconsecrate
Xenochrist
The Eidolon Reality
An Autopsy


----------



## JosephAOI

NaYoN said:


> Coldly Calculated Design
> Legions of the Serpent
> Deconsecrate
> Xenochrist
> The Eidolon Reality
> An Autopsy



Perfect. The only thing I would change would be throwing in Ancient Covenant, Horizons Of Chaos Pt. 2 and maybe Pestilence.

This show is gonna be sooooo sick.


----------



## GTailly

This little preview makes me glad I pre-ordered a bundle.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Can't fucking wait. Every member of the band is a boss in their own right, their teamwork is sure to make this table in front of me at least slightly raised.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Cannot wait for my preorder!!!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Damn. that sounded good. I dont get the point of them releasing the same album again, so i'm glad that sounded quite different than their other stuff.


----------



## gunch

Someone knock me out for a couple months please

or ten days


----------



## Bigsby

Just preordered it 
i'm so excited i can't wait, i love michael keene's vocals

the lyrics in the new album preview are so badass



> From God's barren grave, within the garden&#65279; of untruth,
> a flower takes bloom and learns a new reality.
> NO CREATOR IN THE HEAVENS ABOVE; I am the lightning. Rest your weary mind.
> NO DEMONS IN THE FURNACE BELOW; I am the frenzy.
> I AM REALIZED.
> I am god.


----------



## Guitarman700

That teaser gives me chills.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

silverabyss said:


> Someone knock me out of a couple months please



Its out in 10 days!


----------



## Triple7

Really loving what I heard in the preview. I have to admit, when I first heard "Eidolon Reality", I was getting worried. Who knows, maybe that song will even grow on me. Either way, that short teaser clip has restored my excitement for the new album.


----------



## prh

I NEED THIS ALBUM

and i really hope Wes has a few solo spots on it cos i love that guy's playing so much


----------



## Prydogga

prh said:


> I NEED THIS ALBUM
> 
> and i really hope Wes has a few solo spots on it cos i love that guy's playing so much



I saw pics of him tracking at least one solo. I have no doubts he'll have a couple more, as long as the album is longer than 25 minutes 

Edit: I have to say though, really not digging the drum mix. It sounds as close to stock Superior as you can get without delving into the seedy side of some bedroom soundcloud accounts. Doesn't sound a thing like real drums, IMO.


----------



## bhakan

I never really got into The Faceless before, but holy fuck does that teaser kick ass! I am definitely interested to hear this album.


----------



## kowoolo

the teaser trailer has some awesome vocal action...


----------



## ESP_

I heard Deconsecrate earlier today on SiriusXm radio and holy fuck! Michael's vocals are really good


----------



## anomynous

I'm jelly



Even though I've listened to the live version a million times


----------



## anomynous

Ok, I can't be the only one thinking it's weird that the album releases in 6 days, and we haven't gotten a single or even a full track from the album (Eidilon doesn't count, that was pre-prod)


----------



## JosephAOI

^This. Especially when Periphery released 3 songs before the album came out and then streamed the entire thing.


----------



## Larrikin666

JosephAOI said:


> ^This. Especially when Periphery released 3 songs before the album came out and then streamed the entire thing.



I think it's actually refreshing that a band is able to keep things ever wraps before their album comes out. That's gotta reduce piracy a bit.


----------



## Sikthness

well they did play deconsecrate on sirius radio, i think. Probably just tryin to avoid piracy, but a single song wouldnt be an issue. Hopefully they dont do the same w/ the Haarp Machine.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Sikthness said:


> well they did play deconsecrate on sirius radio, i think. Probably just tryin to avoid piracy, but a single song wouldnt be an issue. Hopefully they dont do the same w/ the Haarp Machine.



They took down photos of their new singer when people posted it on their Facebook. I'm pretty sure Haarp will be locked down until the very second the release date happens.

And I don't mind the wait for this record, it's going to be brilliant. I do wish I had it for my flight to Brazil tomorrow but whatever, I'll get it on iTunes and listen on the way back


----------



## Sikthness

Kenji20022 said:


> They took down photos of their new singer when people posted it on their Facebook. I'm pretty sure Haarp will be locked down until the very second the release date happens.
> 
> And I don't mind the wait for this record, it's going to be brilliant. I do wish I had it for my flight to Brazil tomorrow but whatever, I'll get it on iTunes and listen on the way back



I kinda agree. as much as id love some new music, there is nothin better than hearin an awesome cd in its entirety for the first time.


----------



## GTailly

Check this out. THE FACELESS Deconsecrate live new song 2012 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------



## anomynous

I think we all know what's out there.




Talking about studio recordings.


----------



## infernalreaper

hey guys i dont know if this has been posted earlier but here goes

Wes Hauch Masterclass




Evan Brewer Masterclass






Stay tuned for the masterclass by Michael Keene!


Cant wait for the album to drop!!
Enjoy!


----------



## GTailly

^ Thank you man.


----------



## fungwabus117

Is Evan high as fuck in these interviews, or is he just that relaxed of a human being?


----------



## Alpenglow

AntoneBigsby said:


> Just preordered it
> i'm so excited i can't wait, i love michael keene's vocals
> 
> the lyrics in the new album preview are so badass



Could not agree more. When Geoff growls "no demons in the furnace below" I get pumped. Undeniably badass as fuck.

EDIT: also Evan seems chill as hell, just finished watching the Interview with him. Stoked for the Keene masterclass!


----------



## anomynous

fungwabus117 said:


> Is Evan high as fuck in these interviews, or is he just that relaxed of a human being?


Probably both.


----------



## ROAR

Evan Brewer smokes a pound of dro every morning.
True story


----------



## Severance

And that was his first and last post.


----------



## theo

Got the notifiction email, Probably shouldn't be posting that if you wanna hang around here.


----------



## GTailly

*MOD EDIT:Hows about we not quote posts like that? *


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Cant wait. I really like what Im hearing

But haters gonna hate, thats for sure


----------



## theo

Keene's cleans sound quite the dream, you know what I mean?
Or so it would seem, their vox are quite the team, Quite the br00tal machine... They make me wanna scream and the production does gleam... I love the lyrical theme.

This should be an internet meme


...beam


----------



## infernalreaper

just been listening to the album...michael's clean singing is pretty good...theres clean vocals in almost every song...kinda feel they took a more progressive direction..musicianship is ace as usual...anyways these are just initial impressions...i hope the album grows on me after a couple of more listens.


----------



## Santuzzo

I have the feeling this album is going to be uber-epic!

Can't wait to get it.


----------



## infernalreaper

oh yes...the album is epic allright.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I didn't know James Hetfield was singing for The Faceless now?


----------



## Santuzzo

Does anybody know what Keene is using for his guitar sound? Is he still using a POD these days?

I have to say he is probably my favorite guitarist in this genre. His playing is so melodic, he can definitely shred if he wants to but he does it very sparingly and so tastefully.


----------



## JosephAOI

Jesus.

Hymn Of Sanity


----------



## brutalwizard

Santuzzo said:


> Does anybody know what Keene is using for his guitar sound? Is he still using a POD these days?
> 
> I have to say he is probably my favorite guitarist in this genre. His playing is so melodic, he can definitely shred if he wants to but he does it very sparingly and so tastefully.



I think he has an axefx now. 

Remember what happened when everyone talked about the AAL leak guys???


technomancer said:


> *The next person posting about a track that hasn't been released or discussing the leak is getting a month, and going up from there*


----------



## JosephAOI

I thought the album had already been released in some country and thats why the songs were getting out?


----------



## brutalwizard

JosephAOI said:


> I thought the album had already been released in some country and thats why the songs were getting out?



Just googled around a little i don't see any information reflecting that it was released in any country.


----------



## JosephAOI

I've seen a bunch of pictures of people with a physical copy. Maybe just got their pre-orders early or the store sold them early?


----------



## brutalwizard

JosephAOI said:


> I've seen a bunch of pictures of people with a physical copy. Maybe just got their pre-orders early or the store sold them early?



idk haha


----------



## RagtimeDandy

JosephAOI said:


> I've seen a bunch of pictures of people with a physical copy. Maybe just got their pre-orders early or the store sold them early?



I'd say this, it happens periodically with preorders. Personally I don't mind


----------



## Santuzzo

I had pre-ordered the CD and just yesterday I got an e-mail notification that the CD has been shipped, so I should get it sometime next week! 

I just looked at the pics on Keene's Twitter and saw a pic of a Kemper, so maybe that's what he is using now.


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## TheFerryMan

JosephAOI said:


>






oh that's tasty. I'm digging the chord voicings. Alas, inspiration.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm digging that BRJ. Thing is crazy sick!


----------



## Dunloper

An instrumental version would be nice. I'm wondering if Wes did most of the guitar solos on this album or if both him and Keane kind of mixed it up.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Santuzzo said:


> Does anybody know what Keene is using for his guitar sound? Is he still using a POD these days?



I spoke to him at a show last year and he was using his Randall and the Pod XT pro for effects, he said he couldn't get a sound he liked as much as his amps out of the axe.


----------



## Santuzzo

IAMLORDVADER said:


> I spoke to him at a show last year and he was using his Randall and the Pod XT pro for effects, he said he couldn't get a sound he liked as much as his amps out of the axe.



Thanks!


What does Keene have on his headstock? Is that a tuner? 

And, yes, their Bernie Rico's look awesome! I didn't even know Keene changed from Washburn. I have to say I also dig the look of that green Washburn he has.


----------



## the hittmann

He has been playing some jacksons too. When I saw them a week ago he didn't even play his green washburn, which was with him.


----------



## Fiction

Dunloper said:


> An instrumental version would be nice.



Oh dear god no, not this comment


----------



## JonteJH

I tabbed one of my favoriteparts from Emancipate. 
Emancipate solo.gp5

Working on Deconsecrate (almost done) and Hymn of Sanity right now.


----------



## JosephAOI

^Mega props!

I'm stoked for that Hymn Of Sanity tab! You should try to take on the challenge of doing all of Emancipate!


----------



## TheSpaceforthis

Some intros in this album remind me of Ginastera


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

got my pre-order about an hour ago. went straight to EAC > FLAC Image. Listened to the whole thing just now. 

ITS FUCKING SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brutalwizard

Best friends preorder/vinyl came in.

I love it, Really heavy devy vibes.

"Its like listening to planetary duality and repo the genetic opera at the same time" is a description a friend gave.


----------



## anomynous

brutalwizard said:


> Best friends preorder/vinyl came in.
> 
> I love it, Really heavy devy vibes.
> 
> "Its like listening to planetary duality and repo the genetic opera at the same time" is a description a friend gave.



Wait........vinyl?




The site says it doesn't ship until early September. If it they have started shipping.......my roommate better bring it in, I'm not back down at school yet.


----------



## brutalwizard

anomynous said:


> Wait........vinyl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site says it doesn't ship until early September. If it they have started shipping.......my roommate better bring it in, I'm not back down at school yet.



Edit sorry vinyl NOT IN, But The rest of his stuff his. He just came over with a cd and a shirt. I was assuming because I know he purchased one though. 

silly Drunken me.


edit 2, I just learned its Preorders were 2 separate purchases.


----------



## Lirtle

the hittmann said:


> He has been playing some jacksons too. When I saw them a week ago he didn't even play his green washburn, which was with him.



Yeah, based on his twitter he's signed an endorsement deal with Jackson so I don't think we'll be seeing the Washburn anymore...


----------



## sahaal

yeah, Movement II is definitely full of Devin moments, I thought I was listening to Ziltoid for a second there


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm starting to really get into Accelerated Evolution.

Does anyone know, is it Michael or Geoff that's doing the rough singing type thing, around 4:10?


----------



## TheSpaceforthis

Accelerated Evolution has some cynic sounding riffs. One in particular sounds like the song in my username


----------



## anomynous

The Faceless are definitely turning into what Cynic used to be.









Which is a good thing.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Anthony said:


> Got my preorder. I'm not impressed with what the Michael Keene show has become.



same here although iv only listened to it once so far


----------



## MartinMTL

Just saw them play Heavy MTL. Damn it was a good show. They killed it! I can't wait for the album.


----------



## anomynous

I love that people are just now starting to call this The Michael Keene show, as if it wasn't always his band.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

This album sounds like its going to be super sick  Michael Keeneeeeeeeee


----------



## brutalwizard

The Micheal townKeene project.

I really enjoy this album.


----------



## Lirtle

The new mix on the eidolon reality with the weird harmonized chorus seems a little contrived... I really like Most of the new stuff though. I just can't help but think planetary duality is a more fluid album.


----------



## Hybrid138

pre-ordered


----------



## Don Vito

I thought this album was going to suck.

From what I've heard so far, I was wrong. I've completely grown out of PD and Akeldama.


----------



## CrownofWorms

It has an Opeth feel on the first 3 tracks I heard so far. It's good


----------



## Sikthness

I have no issue w/ them going in a more progressive direction. But if they are going to continue this, I really hope they acquire a lead vocalist capable of actually singing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Eh...his vocals arent terrible.


----------



## Prydogga

I'm *SO* okay with the lack of all space vibes, that really turned me off PD. This is a much more consistent and flowing album to me. I'm not a huge fan of Keene's cleans, but they're not bad to my ears, just not mind-blowing. 

I'm definitely getting some big Opeth and Devin vibes from this. And, well. I think it's safe to assume they were big influences in some of the 'non-facelessy' parts.

Such as all this:

Intro to In Solitude: 39 Seconds


5:20 in Emancipate: 4 minutes 54 seconds


5:00 in Deconsecrate: 5 minutes


2:03 in Emancipate: 2 minutes 23 seconds


Now I'm not suggesting that these are intentional instances of plagiarism, the patterns probably just bled through into the writing of Keene's, or whoever wrote them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah the album is pretty much Faceless goes on an Opeth binge with a side of devy.

I really agree with your structure comment. The last album was much more of a riff salad.


----------



## isispelican

Production is horrible and i just cant stand the Devin ripoff. Basically the only thing i like are the solos which are amazing, especially Wes's


----------



## bhakan

As somebody who has never really been a tech death fan, I really enjoy the new direction. Songwriting seems better, and I really enjoy Keene's cleans. 

Only complaint for me is the production, but it is clear, and you can hear all of the parts pretty well, so it isn't a detractor, but it doesn't add to the songs at all.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Sikthness said:


> I have no issue w/ them going in a more progressive direction. But if they are going to continue this, I really hope they acquire a lead vocalist capable of actually singing.



This. The singing is so completely average and uninteresting. I could sing this with literally no training


----------



## Sikthness

RagtimeDandy said:


> This. The singing is so completely average and uninteresting. I could sing this with literally no training



I thought the same thing. I mean there are plenty of vocalists who arent super talented naturally who still manage to do interesting and pleasing things. Keene just isnt one of them. They arent so bad the songs are unlistenable, they just stick out like a sore thumb compared to the otherwise talented band. Its not like Keene does all the vocals anyway. So if youre gonna get a vocalist, why not get someone who can sing and growl?


----------



## JosephAOI

I like Keene's vocals 


As much as I like this album though, Planetary Duality is still my favorite. Way too many good riffs and tasteful solos on that album. I feel like Autotheism is more groove based in a way and as such, it feels a little more cohesive to me. The riffs and solos are still awesome but PD is just too hard to top.


----------



## liamh

I much prefer the production on this album. The amount of compression on PD is really jarring in my opinion.


----------



## Santuzzo

Wasn't it like on the other albums that Keene was the guy who played all the leads and solos?

So, on the new album him and the new guitarist both play solos?


----------



## Equivoke

They didn't get a vocalist for cleans because Keene wanted to do the vocals, and he's the most integral part of the band. His voice is pretty good, not outstanding a lot of vocalists that are great now are much more average on earlier albums.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Well Hymn of Sanity is fucking awesome. Here's hoping the rest of the album grows on me. Those clean vocals just don't jive with me....

Too many bands now a days trying to pull of the Devin Townsend thing with their clean vocals, and always end up falling short.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Idk why but Planetary Duality just rubs me the wrong way really hard. I love a couple songs on Akeldama, and after like a half a listen to Autotheism I know I like it better than PD (minus the singing - seriously, it sounds like someone trying to impersonate James Hetfield minus the ballsiness).

I really can't put my finger on it, the songs just bore me t0 the point where I can't take it anymore.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

I listened to the first two songs, gonna wait to listen to the rest when I get home in a few days so I don't ruin my first impression with awful laptop speakers.

But I'm getting really tired of bands doing clean vocals and mixing it with aggro ones. I don't like clean vocals to begin with in metal, but in a technical death metal band it just screams disaster.

Some parts of the second song were really nice and had that old planetary duality feel, but then it went into clean/aggro vocals trade off and it makes it difficult for the listener to understand the direction the song is going in when it goes back and forth so much.

Hopefully the rest of the album won't be so heavy with the cleans.

Also, Wes Hauch is amazing!


----------



## Vicissitude27

I actually enjoy Keene's cleans. They're simple, and like Prydogga said not mind-blowing, but they definitely add a dark texture for me and are catchy at parts. Even though they can kind of drone on at some points. 

Writing wise, I like this record more than PD. I was a huge fan of Akeldama, and even though PD was a great album, I didn't dig some of the riffs. Weren't as memorable to me. 

But gotta say my favorite is Ten Billion Years, and this is where Keene's vocals are the simplest IMO.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

I really couldn't be happier with the new album. I don't hear the Hetfield similarities and I like the production though the bass drum is a little too high in the mix.


----------



## ROAR

This albums rules


----------



## NaYoN

While there are about 4-5 riffs that REALLY sound like riffs from other bands, other than that it seems people are nitpicknig way too much. It's a good album. It does have its flaws, but it's still pretty fun to listen to.


----------



## tbb529

To each his own, this is the first album they've put out that I really like. It's so much more melodic than anything they've put out so far.

There's only one thing that leaves me scratching my head...as much as Keene sings, and as many instrumental sections as the songs have, it's almost like their lead singer's parts are an afterthought.


----------



## gunch

I like it but it feel sort of short of my expectations and the hype. Hauch's playing was sick though.


----------



## AChRush1349

I think this lives up to, and even SURPASSES the hype, personally. I loved the content on Planetary duality, but the production was kinda gross, so I was always only able to get SO into it, but this album rectifies that issue, and pushes forward even more musically. I don't know why people are complaining about Keene's vocals personally...I love em. But meh, we all have our own opinions.


----------



## gunch

AChRush1349 said:


> I think this lives up to, and even SURPASSES the hype, personally. I loved the content on Planetary duality, but the production was kinda gross, so I was always only able to get SO into it, but this album rectifies that issue, and pushes forward even more musically. I don't know why people are complaining about Keene's vocals personally...I love em. But meh, we all have our own opinions.



I didn't mind them either.

They could have given Evan some space to rip though. Or gave him a fretless or something.


----------



## JoeyW

I think the album rules with a capital 'SIIIIAQHH'.


----------



## ManBeast

JosephAOI said:


>




What song is that in all the guitar messenger intros?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its from planetary duality. Its Planetary Duality: Prophecies part II or something.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

ManBeast said:


> What song is that in all the guitar messenger intros?



planetary duality I: hideous revalation


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## ROAR

If anyone watched the Evan Brewer interview,
he didn't do anything crazy because it wasn't needed.
He just played what they thought was right and musical.

Not everything has to be flashy


----------



## mikernaut

Cool to see him using his BRJ. Someone mentioned that Jackson might be endorsing him now? 

That kinda makes me chuckle because Jackson has never been on the ball with their endorsements, but if it is true good on them! Surprised ESP didn't try to snatch him up

Neon green Jackson sig?


----------



## anomynous

Saw this on reddit:



Hail Science
The Eidolon Reality
Hymn of Sanity
Accelerated Evolution
In Solitude
Autotheist Movements I, II and III
Ten Billion Years




Try listening in this order, apparently the album flows a lot better. (Not that there's anything wrong with it as it is). Haven't' tried it yet.


----------



## right_to_rage

They were sooooo fucking good at Heavy T.O!!! The new front man is a beast, and its awesome because he's so polite between songs yet so brutal during the music.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Just went through a listen of the reddit suggested song order. I'm not changing it back.


----------



## 3074326

Was never really a huge Faceless fan, but I was kind of excited for this album for some reason. So far, sounds like a band _heavily_ influenced by Opeth, which isn't necessarily a bad thing.. but it doesn't grab me like Opeth songs do. That being said, it would be nearly impossible for another band to achieve that. So far, I find it decent. Did these guys always have this much of an Opeth vibe? I feel like if they did, I would've been listening to them long ago. I can't really remember hearing anything like this from them.


----------



## anomynous

DavidLopezJr said:


> Just went through a listen of the reddit suggested song order. I'm not changing it back.


Good news.




Hail Science is obviously an intro, I don't get why it's at the end.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

anomynous said:


> Good news.


It vibes so much better this way and is more of what I was actually expecting.





3074326 said:


> Did these guys always have this much of an Opeth vibe?


Nope.


----------



## Techdeath

I swore i'd be one of the naysayers on all of the Keene cleans but fuck

Ten Billion Years 2:44

'Touched me the right way

I just frown on them for not utilizing Evans ridiculous talent more than once (barely) this album. 

That being said, very enjoyable album. 4.5/5 is an accurate rating.


----------



## anomynous

Yeah, the revised tracklisting is much better.







Obviously what it should be, especially with Hail Science as the intro


----------



## ROAR

In Solitude first riff =Dirge for November.

No complaints, only love.
The more lyrics I figure out the more it grows on me as well.
Very good stuff, was definitely not expecting to like this so much


----------



## setsuna7

Got it from iTunes,just now, awesomeness at it's best!!


----------



## Pooluke41

I'm not going to lie.

The Stephen Hawking vocals on Hail Science just made me piss myself.


----------



## ROAR

HOW THE FUCK DID THEY GET MICROSOFT SAM ON THEIR ALBUM?!!


----------



## sakeido

album has got the Prog Problem on a few tunes. Pretty good overall. I like the clean vocals


----------



## Tree

sakeido said:


> album has got the Prog Problem on a few tunes.



So, I'm not the only one that feels like they were _trying_ way to hard?


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Tree said:


> So, I'm not the only one that feels like they were _trying_ way to hard?



To quote my brother: "They're clearly writing beyond their artistic niche and trying too hard to be progressive"


----------



## natspotats

this album is amazing! the more I listen to it, the more the songs get stuck in my head and then I have an insatiable urge to listen again!

props to The Faceless


----------



## Sikthness

Before posting this, know that I am a fan of the Faceless and I am not the creator of this video. Just found it interesting.


----------



## xCaptainx

Well personally this is my favourite album so far. 

I can understand the Opeth remarks, but I don't think they were influenced by Opeth, they simply utilise a similar approach e.g. minor chords with interesting extensions and interesting use of melodies. 

Evans bass work shines through also, there are a few lines/rills/runs that haven't been seen before on any previous Faceless work. I think this shows how strong Evan is as a bassist. While he can shred on bass, he chose to hold back and simply compliment the songs when required. It's that tiny bit of musicianship that The Faceless needed to be a much more well rounded 'prog' band. 

I've been a huge The Faceless fan since the first record and I've really enjoyed the progression on each album, especially as my interest in this band also introduced me to their influences e.g. Cynic. I think the album is a strong, bold statement and they've pulled it off flawlessly. 

Sure you could ay it's a Keenefest, but to me that's always been The Faceless (Michael Keene) That being said, Evan and the new guitarists work shines through really, really well and compliments the songwriting perfectly. 

Probably my favourite album of 2012 so far.


----------



## ROAR

Well Jimmy Page borrowed a lot of ideas from
other musicians to make the great legacy of Led Zeppelin.
Get the fuck over it.
Don't like it? Don't listen. Happy travels.

"Good artists borrow, great artists steal."


----------



## Pooluke41

ROAR said:


> "Good artists borrow, great artists steal."



Motto of 99% of djent bands and -core bands.


----------



## brutalwizard

Sikthness said:


> Before posting this, know that I am a fan of the Faceless and I am not the creator of this video. Just found it interesting.




I loled at the devin one cause I totally heard it.


----------



## 3074326

ROAR said:


> Well Jimmy Page borrowed a lot of ideas from
> other musicians to make the great legacy of Led Zeppelin.
> Get the fuck over it.
> Don't like it? Don't listen. Happy travels.
> 
> "Good artists borrow, great artists steal."



I'm not sure I could disagree with you more. Is your favorite band fucking Nickelback or something? What you just said spits in the face of creativity, originality, and the progression of music in general. Great artists don't have to steal. They're the ones being copied.


----------



## ROAR

Yea, I only listen to bands who steal!
If it's not recycled, don't pass it my way

But really, that's cool dude. You have you own opinions which don't have to agree with mine.
I just have nothing else to do so I thought I'd post mine.
And I don't like Nickelback. Just for the record. But that's just not my cup of tea!


----------



## Zerox8610

I'm about halfway through the first play and I like it so far... It's not quite as good as I had hoped after such a huge break, but it's still The Faceless.

Guitar tones are so.... dull.... I prefer the Vetta sound from PD. Also would have liked to heard Geoff more in it. It seems to be 80% Michael this time around.

6.5 outta 10 on the first half. Eidolon Reality is the only one that's stood out to me.


----------



## 3074326

ROAR said:


> Yea, I only listen to bands who steal!
> If it's not recycled, don't pass it my way
> 
> But really, that's cool dude. You have you own opinions which don't have to agree with mine.
> I just have nothing else to do so I thought I'd post mine.
> And I don't like Nickelback. Just for the record. But that's just not my cup of tea!



You are certainly entitled to your opinion. But isn't stealing illegal? I don't think opinion matters much there. 

I didn't mean to offend you.. I'm just baffled that there are musicians out there who have the "stealing is ok" attitude that you seem to have. "Great artists steal" is just one of the most absurd things I've read, and it actually kind of pisses me off.


----------



## ROAR

nononono,
you're getting this wrong.
I'm not saying hey let's all take this riff and that riff.
You're missing the point of "great artists steal"
Picasso said that, when referencing this collection of painters who
came about through taking others techniques and this sort of thing.
Those riffs that are common from the The Faceless are not blatant stolen property.
Why not look at them as homages or references to the works they obviously represent.
You're taking my words too literally friend


----------



## JosephAOI

^I agree with this. Not on a record but often live, John Petrucci will play parts of some of his favorite solos in a way that works in whatever song they are playing.


----------



## Mayhew

We all derive creativity based on experiences and influences in our lives musical or otherwise. There's bound to be some overlap between what influences you and what you create as a result. There's only so many notes and chords you can play anyway right? As long as you're not blatantly stealing entire parts and drawing influence or paying homage to something there shouldn't be a problem.

Plenty of well known artists try and write a song that sounds like one of their favorite bands. Kurt said Smells Like Teen Spirit was a Pixies ripoff right down to the quiet/loud verse/chorus. Kirk Hammett says he steals all the good stuff. One song he wrote he just took the intro to a Heart song and switched the notes up. Rob Zombie said it doesn't matter what you play because Black Sabbath already played it whether it's forwards or backwards, faster or slower. I like when I hear something new and I can say "hey that sounds like so and so" if done well and not just a cheap imitation.


----------



## JosephAOI

Hey guys, Autotheism just got released, who's stoked to hear it?!


----------



## MikeH

Anthony said:


> The Faceless have always been pushing the envelope when it came to "stealing" riffs. Coldy Calculated Design is extremely similar to the intro riff to a Spawn of Possesion song.


----------



## xCaptainx

Has anyone noticed that some of the new riffs were on Keenes Metal Foundry preset examples all along? 

http://www.toontrack.com/products.asp?item=128

haha nice.


----------



## chevymeister

Loving the first 2 songs so far.


----------



## MikeH

This album fucking rules.


----------



## chevymeister

MikeH said:


> This album fucking rules.


Finished it now. The ending solo in Emancipate has to be my favorite so far. That whole trio is rockin'. I consider the rest of the album supremely lackluster in terms of those 3, but the rest is not bad by any means.


----------



## vhmetalx

xCaptainx said:


> Has anyone noticed that some of the new riffs were on Keenes Metal Foundry preset examples all along?
> 
> http://www.toontrack.com/products.asp?item=128
> 
> haha nice.



This is awesome lol.

First go through of the album for me made me want more songs like "Hymn of Sanity" or a longer version of that song.. But after listening to it more and more I dig how keene envisioned it.


----------



## JonteJH

crappy, but whatever


----------



## dvon21

Still haven't listened to it! D: Checking HMV as soon as I get home.

EDIT: Nevermind, I hate HMV. Checking Sunrise


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Just heard Eidolon for the first time since the Pre-pro was released. I am so bummed that Mike put a shitty fucking harmony over his singing part. That used to be one of my favorite parts and now it's one of my least favorite parts on the whole album.

Chuffed.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

How in the hell did they top PD? absolutely incredible album. After just one listen I can already tell its going to be one of my favorites


----------



## xhellchosemex

the drumkit pisses me off. its sounds just like SD2.0 without any production ;0
harmonies in clean part of eidolon reality are shitty. i dont like them anymore.
but thats it, the album is brilliant anyways. i still like PD more, but its great.


----------



## Jonathan20022

xhellchosemex said:


> the drumkit pisses me off. its sounds just like SD2.0 without any production ;0
> harmonies in clean part of eidolon reality are shitty. i dont like them anymore.
> but thats it, the album is brilliant anyways. i still like PD more, but its great.



I don't see why people get so worked up over mixes and drum sounds nowadays, they tend to sound pretty good. Even if it comes from a preset in a program, SD2.0 sounds awesome. Why else would people spend the money on it? The drum sounds on this record don't stick out like a sore thumb, they fit fine. So I don't see what you're saying.


----------



## Sepultorture

loving the album but also still digesting the whole thing, may have to contemplate this over repeated listens with my pipe, giggidy


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

brutalwizard said:


> I loled at the devin one cause I totally heard it.


Same here, but I'm having difficulties remembering what song it's from. Help anyone?


----------



## xhellchosemex

Kenji20022 said:


> I don't see why people get so worked up over mixes and drum sounds nowadays, they tend to sound pretty good. Even if it comes from a preset in a program, SD2.0 sounds awesome. Why else would people spend the money on it? The drum sounds on this record don't stick out like a sore thumb, they fit fine. So I don't see what you're saying.


it took a couple of years for them to create the album and they didnt even recorded real drums :0 maybe sd sounds good, but when i hear it in a band from which i expected much much more... you know what i mean. it just sounds amateur-ish. no offence, i like that album anways, its just my opinion.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I'm really trying hard to get more into this album, but it isn't working well for me


----------



## Jonathan20022

xhellchosemex said:


> it took a couple of years for them to create the album and they didnt even recorded real drums :0 maybe sd sounds good, but when i hear it in a band from which i expected much much more... you know what i mean. it just sounds amateur-ish. no offence, i like that album anways, its just my opinion.



Yeah in that context it makes more sense when the album took this long to be released haha.


----------



## Equivoke

Production never really makes or breaks an album unless it's incredibly shitty. Production is ok on this. 

I was wrong a few pages back, apparently Lyle played most of the parts into SD2 with an e-kit, but one or two of songs were programmed, don't quote me on this, was said by Marlon (in Abhorrent/Absvrdist with Lyle)


----------



## squid-boy

_Hail Science_ is definitely my favourite track. I like my metal like I like my Brief History of Time... read by Stephen Hawking.


----------



## anomynous

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Same here, but I'm having difficulties remembering what song it's from. Help anyone?



Juular?


----------



## TheFerryMan

i feel like a bad person for thinking the layered version of Godsmack and The Faceless sounds awesome.


----------



## DLG

not sure if I like it. I thought they would just evolve their sound into something more original, but it sounds like they are taking other people's styles and incorporating them into the regular the faceless tech death style in order to gain more variety. 

but at the end of the day, if I want to listen to opeth style metal, I'll listen to opeth, not the faceless trying to sound like them.


----------



## Cynic

At least they tried different things. I would be very disappointed if they just put out Planetary Duality V2 after four years.


----------



## Techdeath

Micheal Keene was obviously going for a more theatric and atmospheric sound with this album. 

Maybe trying to be more artistic rather than just flexing their technical E-peens again.

I do rather enjoy this album. It's different. 

My only complaints are that Evan brewer only got one 5 second bass solo, and they used Superior Drummer 2 instead of Lyle Cooper.


----------



## Techdeath

Equivoke said:


> Production never really makes or breaks an album unless it's incredibly shitty. Production is ok on this.
> 
> I was wrong a few pages back, apparently Lyle played most of the parts into SD2 with an e-kit, but one or two of songs were programmed, don't quote me on this, was said by Marlon (in Abhorrent/Absvrdist with Lyle)



Sorry quoted you, 

I read on metal injection (or some other less than credible source) that most of it was Superior Drummer 2

So some of this is actually real drumming then?


----------



## Ralyks

Want to listen so bad, but payday isn't until thursday. Trying to resist listening to Youtube tracks...


----------



## xCaptainx

really liking the subtle use of vocoder on track one!


----------



## xCaptainx

actually upon listening at a lower volume, the vocoder vocals seems to be under quite a lot of the more 'basic' heavy vocal parts. Pretty low in the mix, but it's there.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Best album of 2012 IMO.


----------



## AChRush1349

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Best album of 2012 IMO.



I'm with you! Kinda tied with a few other for me, one of which being Ihsahn's Eremita.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Been listening some more, and it has grown on me a bit more, still all those cleans 


I do like this album, but I have to say I feel like it's their weakest release


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## jsl2h90

CrownofWorms said:


>


that is EXACTLY how I spent my day today. Both rule!


----------



## 3074326

Just got home from Summer Slaughter.. they are the tightest live band I've ever seen. It was unreal how in-sync Wes and Keene were. 

There was some sort of issue with the sound on the first song.. they stopped playing very early into it. Could tell the band was pissed. But then they got it figured out and blew everyone away.


----------



## Cynic

Love the intro to Deconsecrate. Makes me feel like I walked into an alien church or some shit.


----------



## I Voyager

Bought Autotheism on total impulse today (have only heard a couple of songs in the past and just saw them on SS). Best impulse buy I ever made. Killer album. And it features the Sexy Fucking Sax Man!

And I think people need to chill with the whole "Opeth knock off" thing. Are there parts that are heavily influenced by them? Yes, but for the most part this album sounds nothing like Opeth.


----------



## samclarke669

Listened to the album about 10 times already, I love it! 

The first two albums are fantastic in their own right, but I think this is a huge step in the right direction - It helps that I'm a huge prog nut though.

I don't have a problem that the drums were programmed/done on an electric kit, probably the most "realistic" sound i've heard from Superior.


----------



## piggins411

As someone who has never listened to The Faceless, I enjoyed it


----------



## Don Vito

Cynic said:


> I would be very disappointed if they just put out Planetary Duality V2 after four years.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Cynic said:


> At least they tried different things. I would be very disappointed if they just put out Planetary Duality V2 after four years.


As much as I typically would agree with something like this, I get disappointed when a band leaves most of the qualities that made them well like. Just doesn't make sense to me. But I do believe in the whole, "we write what we like", philosophy.


----------



## eaeolian

DLG said:


> not sure if I like it. I thought they would just evolve their sound into something more original, but it sounds like they are taking other people's styles and incorporating them into the regular the faceless tech death style in order to gain more variety.
> 
> but at the end of the day, if I want to listen to opeth style metal, I'll listen to opeth, not the faceless trying to sound like them.



I can definitely see where you're coming from on this, though it's not quite all the way to Opeth-style. The second listen finds it growing on me.


----------



## MikeH

I heard a rumor today that makes me very upset, if it is to be true.


----------



## piggins411

^ Care to elaborate?


----------



## anomynous

Why would he?




trololololol


----------



## travis bickle

purchased the preorder last week, so i'm anxiously awaiting its arrival!!!! they killed it at the summer slaughter.


----------



## MikeH

piggins411 said:


> ^ Care to elaborate?



Well this comes from an anonymous source (credible to me), so I'm not going to say it's true or not, but person X said that this is the last Faceless album, as Michael Keene has become bored with it and wants to put his efforts towards other endeavors, much like what he did with Boregore.


----------



## anomynous

No fucking way.







Especially since he looked incredibly bored in that borgore video.


----------



## ROAR

They just spent a year writing/finding new players/recording,
but that's it?
Hahah yea right


----------



## Mwoit

Listened to a stream today. Not quite enjoying it that much, the weird Devin / Opeth style parts aren't that great or aren't sitting with me, but I'll definitely give this more spins to see how it turns out.


----------



## Sikthness

After a bunch of listens, I gotta say i really wish they had more Hymn of Sanity type songs.


----------



## MikeH

ROAR said:


> They just spent a year writing/finding new players/recording,
> but that's it?
> Hahah yea right



A year? Try 4.


----------



## 7Mic7

I ear some martyr in accelerated_evolution wich i like  

Overall i would say its a very solid album, maybe different compared to the older albums but well played and well arranged.

I dont like clean vocals in general but keene's cleans are pretty decent and fits well in the new style in they are going for. 

Good job to teh faceless and let's hope they will keep playing music for a long time!


----------



## Tannerssystem

MikeH said:


> Well this comes from an anonymous source (credible to me), so I'm not going to say it's true or not, but person X said that this is the last Faceless album, as Michael Keene has become bored with it and wants to put his efforts towards other endeavors, much like what he did with Boregore.



I can confirm with 100 percent certainty that this is not true.


----------



## mniel8195

i have not given it a full listen through but the moments that sound just like opeth and devin townsend are jarring and take me out of the experience. To me it sounds more like a direct copy than just being influenced by. The opeth sounding riffs dont bother me but some of the vocals sound just like devin townsend.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

I hate the Stephen Hawking voice in "Hail Science". I found that quite cheesy.
I'm honestly not seeing much of an Opeth rip-off, but as far as the Hevy Devy rip off goes, his voice is his voice. He sounds the way he sounds.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

JaxoBuzzo said:


> I hate the Stephen Hawking voice in "Hail Science". I found that quite cheesy.


When they had it on the Album Trailer, I was hoping so hard that it was just for the trailer purposes.


----------



## I Voyager

The album is awesome. Makes me a very happy prog-metal fan.


----------



## ROAR

Microsoft Sam rules.
WTF is with this hate?! You may not agree
with the things Sam has said recently on MS
and etc, but he's a cool guy and I was so stoked
to hear his guest spot on this album.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I was hoping for ms paperclip personally


----------



## xCaptainx

ROAR said:


> Microsoft Sam rules.
> WTF is with this hate?! You may not agree
> with the things Sam has said recently on MS
> and etc, but he's a cool guy and I was so stoked
> to hear his guest spot on this album.




Plus, without getting too nerdy, it fits into the album 'theme' perfectly. 

Keenes said each album is based around a theme. Last one was about planets, space, alternative dimensions or something or rather, so the vocoder stuff worked quite well (though admittedly it was also a huge nod to Cynic) 

This album seems to be about Science killing god, and the modern wave of New Athiesm that Hawkins, Dawkins, Harris and Dennett represent. The song itself is called Hail Science, a robot voice is only fitting.


----------



## Zerox8610

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I was hoping for ms paperclip personally



"Would you like help writing a new album?"


----------



## JonteJH

DEUS EST MORTUUS!! LOGICA OBTINET!!


----------



## MetalBuddah

The album was truly incredible. I kinda miss the older crazy stuff like An Autopsy and Xenochrist, but this album is pure prog goodness that the metal scene needs. (Djent kids, this is what prog should sound like) Really dug Keene's vocals, fit very well with the music and he has a pretty damn good voice.

Did anybody get a feeling like the clean vocal sections on the first track, Autotheist Movement I: Create, sounded like it could be a depressing hard rock song?


----------



## Pooluke41

Zerox8610 said:


> "Would you like help writing a new album?"



"Would you like help stealing riffs for your new album?" 



Though in all seriousnessnessness (wut)

Fucking awesome album.


----------



## mithologian

I wish this didnt bother me as much as it does. .


----------



## wannabguitarist

mithologian said:


> I wish this didnt bother me as much as it does. .




I have a hard time seeing any of those riffs as actual copying. I dunno if it's my laptop speakers but that second Extol one everyone seems to be talking about is not that close (other than the vocals); they're both trem picked patterns. The Blackened one was pretty retarded too


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah but pryligator's Opeth comparisons were DEAD on.


----------



## mithologian

wannabguitarist said:


> I have a hard time seeing any of those riffs as actual copying. I dunno if it's my laptop speakers but that second Extol one everyone seems to be talking about is not that close (other than the vocals); they're both trem picked patterns. The Blackened one was pretty retarded too



Some are not similar by much. I hate how he didnt use more opeth examples. 

On a more positive note, I loved the album. Needed more brewer wizardy though.


----------



## iamdunker

great album. Lots of influence in there but who cares. I am now a fan.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Do I have to be the asshole who thinks the new album is not special at all?  

Generic tremolo-picking death metal riffs and blast-beats. I don't judge if some people like it. Never been a huge death metal fan myself but still can't see all the hype and what new this album brings to the scene. Still love Ancient Covenant though. That song rocks.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Do I have to be the asshole who thinks the new album is not special at all?


If you read through the thread, you'll see that you're not alone.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah but pryligator's Opeth comparisons were DEAD on.



And the Devi one


----------



## JamesM

I think this "Faceless ripping people off" stuff has gone too far. In my opinion NONE of them are rip-offs. In fact, I literally shook my head at all but one comparison in the video, amazed that they are even being compared as a rip-off. 

Too many people these days are just trying to uncover some sort of conspiracy. Just shut up and listen to the music, or don't.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

I tabbed out some of hymn of sanity. its fairly accurate

hymn of sanity.gp5


----------



## Don Vito

bitchin to the max


----------



## ROAR

The only "ripping off" I hear is
That riff from Dirge for November. 
Which I thought was cool and chuckled a little. 
But then again, I guess its my job 
To take apart every song and form an opinion about
Every second. So let me get back to my research


----------



## Vicissitude27

insaneshawnlane said:


> I tabbed out some of hymn of sanity. its fairly accurate
> 
> hymn of sanity.gp5



On a 7 too! You have my thanks sir.


----------



## spawnofthesith

JamesM said:


> I think this "Faceless ripping people off" stuff has gone too far. In my opinion NONE of them are rip-offs. In fact, I literally shook my head at all but one comparison in the video, amazed that they are even being compared as a rip-off.
> 
> Too many people these days are just trying to uncover some sort of conspiracy. Just shut up and listen to the music, or don't.



I think people are mistaking ripping off with influence


----------



## Riffer

I miss Steve Jones


----------



## Hybrid138

Still no word on my pre order


----------



## Richie666

I'm pretty disappointed in the album. PD being one of my favorite death metal albums ever doesn't help either. It sounds very uninspired and overly ambitious. I'm usually fine with bands tossing in references to other bands but it's way too blatant on this disc, especially the Devin Townsend-esque riff. Hymn of Sanity, Movement III, and Eidolon are all great tracks though.


----------



## Blackheim

I do not want to sound like an a**hole, but for those that still complaining about rip-offs, then go and listen other stuff and stop complaining. I don´t know when someone writes a Meshuggah esque riff or that boring djent stuff everyone is like "Jiiizzz that tonez, that djentz and blah blah" but in the core they sound pretty similar and nobody points that out.

I find this album very well written and complex, there are obvious influences (Cynic, Devin Townsend) but not rip-offs (IMHO). In fact, when I am composing, sometimes I write riffs that totally sounds like others band's riff and I don't even notice until I show it to one of my friends and they say "Hey it totally sounds like X". 

There are always people complaining about something, but they are doing what the want to do and not what people want them to do.


----------



## Larrikin666

Blackheim said:


> In fact, when I am composing, sometimes I write riffs that totally sounds like others band's riff and I don't even notice until I show it to one of my friends and they say "Hey it totally sounds like X".




Being unaware that you're ripping someone off doesn't suddenly make it okay. LOL. 

There's a big difference between a riff or song being inspired by a band, song, album, etc....and stealing the exact riff or phrasing.

I think Obscura is the best example of this. No one in the band is shy about Death and Morbid Angel being their two biggest influences. I listen to specific parts in their songs and think, "Holy crap. This 100% sounds like something Chuck would have written if he was still alive".....not "Holy crap. This is basically note for note the same something from Pull the Plug."

Obviously, some people are less sensitive to this kind of stuff than others.


----------



## I Voyager

MetalBuddah said:


> Did anybody get a feeling like the clean vocal sections on the first track, Autotheist Movement I: Create, sounded like it could be a depressing hard rock song?





Reminds me of this soooooo much.


----------



## Blackheim

Larrikin666 said:


> Being unaware that you're ripping someone off doesn't suddenly make it okay. LOL.
> 
> There's a big difference between a riff or song being inspired by a band, song, album, etc....and stealing the exact riff or phrasing.
> 
> I think Obscura is the best example of this. No one in the band is shy about Death and Morbid Angel being their two biggest influences. I listen to specific parts in their songs and think, "Holy crap. This 100% sounds like something Chuck would have written if he was still alive".....not "Holy crap. This is basically note for note the same something from Pull the Plug."
> 
> Obviously, some people are less sensitive to this kind of stuff than others.



Of course not, obviously those riffs I accidentally ripped off are thrown away. But, my point is, if you already written something and you like it that way but there is an obvious soundalike riff, will you just start over. 

I am not saying this is their case (The Facelss) but may be a possibility... Also, Michale Keene has stated that Cynic and some other bands have influenced a lot in his style. Also, if you pay enough attention, he has the Chuck Schuldiner's pinky illness xD

IMO they are not ripping anyone, except for the Extol riff on "In Solitude"... Thats just s faceless move


----------



## Alpenglow

ROAR said:


> The only "ripping off" I hear is
> That riff from Dirge for November.
> Which I thought was cool and chuckled a little.
> But then again, I guess its my job
> To take apart every song and form an opinion about
> Every second. So let me get back to my research



Man, I wish that didn't bother me as much as it does. I love the album but the fact that the opening of In Solitude is so ridiculously similar to Dirge for November just bugs me... that's my favorite Opeth song too.


----------



## Tannerssystem

ROAR said:


> Well Jimmy Page borrowed a lot of ideas from
> other musicians to make the great legacy of Led Zeppelin.
> Get the fuck over it.
> Don't like it? Don't listen. Happy travels.
> 
> "Good artists borrow, great artists steal."






Somebody here quoted it as Picasso, but it was actually Stravinsky who said it- and he said:

"A good composer borrows, a great composer steals".


It was never thought of as "stealing" back then, it was more the composer showing his admiration for the person he was copying and it was suppose to be deliberate so everyone could recognize it. I think it's the same thing now, with the Faceless/Keene being such a big Devin fan. He didn't do it to try and rip off DTB, that's ridiculous, he's a big fan, enjoys Devin's music, and this is how he expresses it.


----------



## Zerox8610

xCaptainx said:


> Plus, without getting too nerdy, it fits into the album 'theme' perfectly.
> 
> Keenes said each album is based around a theme. Last one was about planets, space, alternative dimensions or something or rather, so the vocoder stuff worked quite well (though admittedly it was also a huge nod to Cynic)
> 
> This album seems to be about Science killing god, and the modern wave of New Athiesm that Hawkins, Dawkins, Harris and Dennett represent. The song itself is called Hail Science, a robot voice is only fitting.



When I saw them on Metal Alliance Geoff was getting the entire crowd to switch from horns to the Vulcan Salute.

That on top of getting the crowd to yell "Hail Science!!"

Everyone played along and it was a great show. Got to talk to Keene for a while after the show


----------



## 3074326

Tannerssystem said:


> Somebody here quoted it as Picasso, but it was actually Stravinsky who said it- and he said:
> 
> "A good composer borrows, a great composer steals".
> 
> 
> It was never thought of as "stealing" back then, it was more the composer showing his admiration for the person he was copying and it was suppose to be deliberate so everyone could recognize it. I think it's the same thing now, with the Faceless/Keene being such a big Devin fan. He didn't do it to try and rip off DTB, that's ridiculous, he's a big fan, enjoys Devin's music, and this is how he expresses it.



So, if I steal some Faceless riffs and just say I did it because I like them a lot, I can get away with it _and_ call myself great?


----------



## Prydogga

JamesM said:


> I think this "Faceless ripping people off" stuff has gone too far. In my opinion NONE of them are rip-offs. In fact, I literally shook my head at all but one comparison in the video, amazed that they are even being compared as a rip-off.
> 
> Too many people these days are just trying to uncover some sort of conspiracy. Just shut up and listen to the music, or don't.



James, just listen to Dirge for November, and tell me that's not obviously the same pattern and structure of that part of In Solitud. I'm not trying to uncover any bullshit. You can't deny it's similar. Again, I'm not saying it was an intentional ripoff either, influences bleed in to other artist's work very easily. It's worth discussing.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

3074326 said:


> So, if I steal some Faceless riffs and just say I did it because I like them a lot, I can get away with it _and_ call myself great?



It's still their album, their music (well most of it), their lyrics. And btw they don't call themselves great.

Poeple in this thread behave as if it's the first time that there are rip-offs in metal.


----------



## CrownofWorms

I'm the guy on the left lol


----------



## CrownofWorms

MikeH said:


> Well this comes from an anonymous source (credible to me), so I'm not going to say it's true or not, but person X said that this is the last Faceless album, as Michael Keene has become bored with it and wants to put his efforts towards other endeavors, much like what he did with Boregore.



He said it was totally not true. Yes I asked Michael Keene himself


----------



## ESP_

I see the sign behind your head in the picture... I wanna be a guitar tech for The Faceless lol


----------



## vhmetalx

ESP_ said:


> I see the sign behind your head in the picture... I wanna be a guitar tech for The Faceless lol



I was just about to say the same lol.


----------



## anomynous

All of the reviews are missing one thing: How good Ficco's vocals are


----------



## CrownofWorms

anomynous said:


> All of the reviews are missing one thing: How good Ficco's vocals are



He's similar to the original guy. Though he's more energetic on stage


----------



## Don Vito

3074326 said:


> So, if I steal some Faceless riffs and just say I did it because I like them a lot, I can get away with it _and_ call myself great?


If it's for the purpose of paying homage, than why not?

It doesn't happen to often, but I like when bands throw other bands riffs into their song to make a the statement that they _really_ love that bands music.


----------



## Cancer

JonteJH said:


> DEUS EST MORTUUS!! LOGICA OBTINET!!




IMO... This.... this is the best part of the album. It majestic, heavy, brutal and beautiful all at the same time. Why they put that godforsaken "Mr.Bungle" part after it I will never know. 

IMO: I've listened to this album 10 times now, it's a good album. I'm still bought the package, and I'm wearing the shirt as I write this. Is it as good as PD?, no, but few albums are. The production is clean, almost too clean sometimes (not sure why Keene thought that using the lead sound for a rhythm sound was a good idea), but I have to assume since the album took so long to record that it's what keene wanted, so who I am, right?

All in all, I'm still a Faceless fan, I like the album's atheist/pro-science stance, I think the next album (assuming the band doesn't break u/p/replace members) will flow batter, and hopefully not be so "anal" sounding. Keene is definitely on the right track. I just wish there were more "oh fuck yeah" moments, like in the above quote, and also wish those moments didn't feel like they were almost designed to "fuck with the listener" like what happens in the above when the "Mr.Bungle" part kicks in.


----------



## travis bickle

The album fucken crushes and the carnival parts are starting to grow on me. Hahaha. At least the lyric during this passage makes up for it. The production and guitar tones could be better, especially when compared to the sonics on planetary duality. That said, the playing is fucken top notch, and the songwriting is incredible.


----------



## MikeH

CrownofWorms said:


> He said it was totally not true. Yes I asked Michael Keene himself



Understandable. I take it Devin was just trying to upset me, then.


----------



## ByDesign

I'm blown away by the amount of negativity this album has received. It's fucking amazing, up there with PD for me. I LOVE the huge (and obvious) Devin influences too!


----------



## JonteJH

Here ya go
Hymn of sanity.gp5


----------



## DLG

ByDesign said:


> I'm blown away by the amount of negativity this album has received. It's fucking amazing, up there with PD for me. I LOVE the huge (and obvious) Devin influences too!



there's even a song called "accelerated evolution." pretty shameless


----------



## ESP_

Seen The Faceless last night, I think I was the only one who knew the words to Deconsecrate  I met Michael after the show and he seems to be one of the most sincere people on tour. I dont' know why people are saying he is an ass.


----------



## JosephAOI

I saw them last night as well. They were my favorite band of the night personally. I met Michael, and Geoff and we both talked quite a bit. Michael seems like a really cool dude to me 

Also, it's likely that they'll be playing Hymn Of Sanity on future tours based on what Geoff told me


----------



## NaYoN

anomynous said:


> All of the reviews are missing one thing: How good Ficco's vocals are




The Faceless &#8211; Autotheism - Heavy Blog Is Heavy

I mentioned it!

Also I've chatted with Keene on multiple occasions. He's a super cool dude.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Super excited to see what Wes has to bring along on the next album.


----------



## Lirtle

This album has really grown on me. I cant even listen to PD anymore... not in a bad way.


----------



## JosephAOI

Does anyone know what strings and picks Keene uses?


----------



## GTailly

I have finally received my package from merchconnection. 
Unfortunately, I've only had the time to listen to the record once since I got it.

For a first listen, I really enjoyed the record and it will surely grow more and more on me as I give it more listens.


Also, I feel like bringing something up after keeping myself from doing it in the Contortionist's thread.
Here we go. Seriously, can't some people really just listen to an album for the sake of the music anymore? I just can't stand all that production criticism thing nowadays. What fascinates me is that I see some people complaining about how the album sounds without even saying a word on how they liked the music behind the production.

Can't you appreciate a record even if its production is not "oh-god-so-heavenly-djenty-mansoor-like". Don't take me wrong here, I like everything Misha does and I am far from hating on him.

Alright, point made. 
It just needed to get out.
Peace.


----------



## Jonathan20022

In(Di)visions said:


> I have finally received my package from merchconnection.
> Unfortunately, I've only had the time to listen to the record once since I got it.
> 
> For a first listen, I really enjoyed the record and it will surely grow more and more on me as I give it more listens.
> 
> 
> Also, I feel like bringing something up after keeping myself from doing it in the Contortionist's thread.
> Here we go. Seriously, can't some people really just listen to an album for the sake of the music anymore? I just can't stand all that production criticism thing nowadays. What fascinates me is that I see some people complaining about how the album sounds without even saying a word on how they liked the music behind the production.
> 
> Can't you appreciate a record even if its production is not "oh-god-so-heavenly-djenty-mansoor-like". Don't take me wrong here, I like everything Misha does and I am far from hating on him.
> 
> Alright, point made.
> It just needed to get out.
> Peace.



It's just this new era of musicians, before people would only associate themselves with the music and not the production because of the cost to actually produce, and it not being common practice with every musician out there. Now any person who's mixed and produced from their laptop thinks they have some new found skill in pointing out good and bad mixes. When in fact, nothing is really wrong with it at all.

Yes, some mixes are terrible. But complaining when an album sounds this clear is just lame and completely snobbish. I take it that people should listen to an album for the music and that alone, because I can listen to an old Metallica Demo Cassette and appreciate how fucking awesome Hit the Lights was. But shit, it's one of the worst mixes you'll ever hear. Especially when a lot of Black Metal bands get away with it, and it becomes part of the practice when playing that style of music.

People just need to stop complaining because people work hard at what they do, and they release something that makes them proud. They're not trying to fulfill every listeners needs and wants, clearly obvious with this record both musically and production wise.


----------



## GTailly

I won't start any debate on this thread but thank you for your answer man. 

I just needed to let this out and clear my mind.


----------



## Hybrid138

I'm loving the album. Got my preorder on Sunday and been jamming it since.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

I agree with production criticism becoming a bit much. People seem to be far more interested in that than the musical content. I understand when a mix is poor to the point of unlistenable but it would suck if everything sounded the same. I'll be the first to admit I have a couple of production issues with this album but I know Keene made those choices artistically so it doesn't bother me as such


----------



## Larrikin666

Kenji20022 said:


> Yes, some mixes are terrible. But complaining when an album sounds this clear is just lame and completely snobbish. I take it that people should listen to an album for the music and that alone, because I can listen to an old Metallica Demo Cassette and appreciate how fucking awesome Hit the Lights was. But shit, it's one of the worst mixes you'll ever hear. Especially when a lot of Black Metal bands get away with it, and it becomes part of the practice when playing that style of music.
> 
> People just need to stop complaining because people work hard at what they do, and they release something that makes them proud. They're not trying to fulfill every listeners needs and wants, clearly obvious with this record both musically and production wise.




So one's allowed to dislike the production on an album....or vocalize that? LOL. Who cares if they worked hard? As a listener, you should not care one bit how much time or effort went into the album. You're buying a product. When you spend $10 on an album, you have the right to criticize or praise it as you see fit. 

It blows my mind how many people are butt hurt that people don't like this album. It certainly doesn't affect me that people disagree with me and absolutely love it. It's clearly a polarizing album based on the responses I'm seeing from people anywhere. They clearly took some risks that turned a lot of people off.


----------



## ROAR

Wes said tubes are going to become as relevant as VHS tapes
in some Fractal ad I just saw in GW hahaha

Autotheism rules, still


----------



## scherzo1928

I like the album. Different from their other stuff, but certainly very very enjoyable for me.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Larrikin666 said:


> So one's allowed to dislike the production on an album....or vocalize that? LOL. Who cares if they worked hard? As a listener, you should not care one bit how much time or effort went into the album. You're buying a product. When you spend $10 on an album, you have the right to criticize or praise it as you see fit.
> 
> It blows my mind how many people are butt hurt that people don't like this album. It certainly doesn't affect me that people disagree with me and absolutely love it. It's clearly a polarizing album based on the responses I'm seeing from people anywhere. They clearly took some risks that turned a lot of people off.



Wow, things must be very sterile for you. You don't appreciate how much work and time goes into making things? If that's how you view things, that's on you I'm not going to criticize you on it, nor am I prohibiting anyone from voicing their opinions on anything. As if I even had the authority to, but I can become annoyed by something can't I?

I don't care if people don't like it, I didn't even say that. I said I hate when people in general bitch about the mix when the "mix" sounds fine and is something that was worked on and listened to various times before being released. If it was released as is, that's how the album was meant to sound regardless of your opinion or not.

Like it or not, writing, producing, and making good music takes time and work. This album took quite some time to finish and it shows. If Keene wanted to make money from people like you who see something as expressive as music to be a product, then he would have continued his work with Borgore. If you don't appreciate the effort, then that's extremely ignorant of you.


----------



## Tsunami 3000

Anyone know of someone tabbing out emancipate? So difficult to try all of that by ear. and my head just melts learning the first part by ear. i jsut dont have the patience to stop and repeat a part to hear out each riff.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

in short: Autotheism bored the balls off me

To me, this would have been better suited for "Michael Keene ft. other people" as an album title.
I know he experimented and had success on Planetary Duality, but easily over half of this new album is him singing and wanking out solos.

Not saying I dont appreciate him, I think he's a wicked awesome guitarist, but I really just wasnt expecting this much of it to be focused around him.


----------



## breadtruck

ShadowFactoryX said:


> in short: Autotheism bored the balls off me
> 
> To me, this would have been better suited for "Michael Keene ft. other people" as an album title.
> I know he experimented and had success on Planetary Duality, but easily over half of this new album is him singing and wanking out solos.
> 
> Not saying I dont appreciate him, I think he's a wicked awesome guitarist, but I really just wasnt expecting this much of it to be focused around him.



I'm inclined to agree. I know he's a smart guy with tons of musical talent, but I'd prefer if he just stuck to his role as one of the guitarists. I feel it would work better that way, but of course that's just my opinion and I'm sure he is just wanting to push boundaries and contribute as much as he can.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The only injustice in my opinion, is that Wes only had a single solo written on the record. But it's completely understandable when you see how late in writing/recording he became part of the band.


----------



## samclarke669

I think the production is really good....Am I missing something?


----------



## nickgray

samclarke669 said:


> I think the production is really good....Am I missing something?



Yeah, it's brickwalled to shit. Better than Planetary Duality, which was unlistenable for me, but it still sounds pretty ridiculous. Try listening on decent headphones and speakers, it's not really all that apparent on cheaper ones. Honestly, the production on the vast majority of metal records is crap, there's next to zero dynamic range and often they are so damn hard to listen to. Try listening to some jazz from, say, ECM label, and then listen to Autotheism. It really makes me wonder what the hell all those recording and mastering engineers are thinking. The way I see it, it's just pure insanity


----------



## theo

First listen I felt pretty meh, But now I've listened through it 5 - 6 times I really like it a lot more.

Production sounds pretty decent through my monitors :/


----------



## tbb529

Kenji20022 said:


> The only injustice in my opinion, is that Wes only had a single solo written on the record. But it's completely understandable when you see how late in writing/recording he became part of the band.



which solo is it? and I remember hearing part of the reason for the delay was so they could record one of his songs, anybody know which one?


----------



## Jonathan20022

tbb529 said:


> which solo is it? and I remember hearing part of the reason for the delay was so they could record one of his songs, anybody know which one?



I believe it's part of the end solo on Emancipate, the lick in his Guitar Messenger video sounds just like a portion of it. Like from the last 33 seconds. Don't quote me, but that sounds like something Wes would play especially the bit of chromaticism thrown in at the end.


----------



## Dunloper

Fiction said:


> Oh dear god no, not this comment



Yeah, this comment. I have a preference. Keane's vocals on this album are not to my liking but Ficco's are awesome. I happen to have a strict preference for clean vocals. Just because you don't agree with my opinion doesn't make it one of those "oh god no" comments. I'm giving feedback on what I've heard and I wasn't a douche about it so I don't see what the problem is here.


----------



## Fiction

It's a joke hombre.


----------



## right_to_rage

Does anyone know how Keene did the orchestral elements of the album? Was it live instrumentation or a plug-in ala Omnisphere?


----------



## Equivoke

Just speculating, but saying as they didn't even record live drums I doubt it was live instrumentation.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Equivoke said:


> Just speculating, but saying as they didn't even record live drums I doubt it was live instrumentation.



What makes you say that?

I was under the impression that this was the only Faceless album to have real drums but who knows, that was just my understanding.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Almost certain keene recorded drums on PD and Autotheism, I think his production style just utilizes heavy amounts of sample reinforcement


----------



## nickgray

On the fourth listen right now and it's one hell of an album. I'm really surprised, because I didn't really like the previous two and I didn't expect anything from Autotheism and yet it's definitely one of the best albums of this year for me.


----------



## valder

ShadowFactoryX said:


> in short: Autotheism bored the balls off me
> 
> To me, this would have been better suited for "Michael Keene ft. other people" as an album title.
> I know he experimented and had success on Planetary Duality, but easily over half of this new album is him singing and wanking out solos.
> 
> Not saying I dont appreciate him, I think he's a wicked awesome guitarist, but I really just wasnt expecting this much of it to be focused around him.


 

Huh?? Hard to understand how this album can bore you. It's the epitome of interesting...and im tired of everyone saying how this is just Keene wankery etc....the faceless has always essentially been Michael Keene..it cracks me up how much hate this album is getting...you can't please ppl, especially in such an over saturated industry...if Keene didn't go with this newfound growth and maturity album, you'd all be bitchin that it's just another PD

so just go ahead and wait a few years for this album to digest...itll still be around...go ahead and chew before you swallow..then you'll realize that Keene is o e of the best to ever do it.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

My dog loves the shit out of the album!


----------



## Equivoke

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Almost certain keene recorded drums on PD and Autotheism, I think his production style just utilizes heavy amounts of sample reinforcement





ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> I was under the impression that this was the only Faceless album to have real drums but who knows, that was just my understanding.



Dude who is in two other bands with Lyle said on another forum that the songs were "recorded' on an e-kit and SD2 was used(and that some parts may have been programmed).

So if that is true (I'm definitely no authority on the matter) then this has the least "real" drum sound out of their releases. Although The Faceless have always had a pretty terrible sample heavy sound, so it doesn't really have any effect on my enjoyment of their music.


----------



## Uncreative123

Equivoke said:


> Dude who is in two other bands with Lyle said on another forum that the songs were "recorded' on an e-kit and SD2 was used(and that some parts may have been programmed).
> 
> So if that is true (I'm definitely no authority on the matter) then this has the least "real" drum sound out of their releases. Although The Faceless have always had a pretty terrible sample heavy sound, so it doesn't really have any effect on my enjoyment of their music.




Drums were all Superior, except the cymbals were real. Just spent two weeks recording with Navene at Navene/Keene's house. So hopefully that'll end the debate.


----------



## ROAR

"Navene/Keene's house"

that sounds like a pretty nice residence


----------



## oniduder

duder this band makes me want to quit playing, i've been listening to their albums for like non-stop days and i can't play now, not even simple shit, i suck compared to the man in green,


----------



## jsl2h90

They ruled last night in Anaheim and were all very humble about it. They threw candy at the crowd when the guitar picks ran out... i caught Keene's tootsie roll lol

Evan Brewer is insane... seeing him on youtube is one thing but the guy plays some insane stuff like its nothing. Keene was rocking a sexy ass wood finish Jackson Soloist...


----------



## Uncreative123

ROAR said:


> "Navene/Keene's house"
> 
> that sounds like a pretty nice residence




There's another person living there of some notoriety, but that's their business. It was cool though. People like Javier and Steve Jones stopped by on occasion. 


I snagged this picture; the JP12 is mine, the rest are Keene's:


----------



## JosephAOI

^ Dude, you need to snag some pics of Keene's BRJ. Also, ask him what strings and picks he uses!


----------



## yellowv

For all the guys that don't like this album I just have to say "What the fuck is wrong with you?" I love it!!! PD was great, but IMO this album is much better. Keene is a genius.


----------



## anomynous

I thought it was the Navene/Keene/Reyes household.



Glad to see I'm 2/3 right.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

Just got the new album today and I think it's great! Definite Devin Townsend and Opeth influences on there, but it's also very original, progressive, and heavy as fuck. Dig the atheist elements on there and I like the singing as well. Really, reading through this thread it seems that there's a lot of negativity but I can't any faults with it. The sort of carnvial-sounding bits can be somewhat of a turnoff to people and I can understand that, but I think it suits the progressive side of them. The solos are fantastic, and the whole thing is very melodic and interesting. I really don't understand the hate.

edit: You know, I can understand the criticisms about the production, but I really don't think it's that bad. Certainly not as bad as AAL's debut. The drums and clean guitar tones are the only thing lacking a bit IMO.


----------



## ST3MOCON

I was listening to it today and I have to say I like it. It's really seems more of a story to me or like I'm watching a movie with my ears. Planetary duality is still my favorite but this album seems like it went deeper into the kind of story Keene as created. Akeldama seemed more like running into aliens the first time, planetary duality is like oh shit we're going to be enslaved and then autotheism is like we went further into the cosmos and found the oldest living being or beings "known". At least this is what I pull from the music. The album is different but it tells a different story. The music gives a haunting feeling more than planetary's in your face all out war feeling. Im happy with everything but the length of the album. Cool listen


----------



## Uncreative123

anomynous said:


> I thought it was the Navene/Keene/Reyes household.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see I'm 2/3 right.





He use to live with Javier and Tosin.


----------



## ESP_

At my table there's no place, for your rituals of faith,
I will drink to myself, for I know there's nothing else
words of faith reflect your fear, thinly veiled but far too clear
and if my truth, shatters yours, then be baptized in this flame

This part on 10 Billion Years is so good. The riff, vocal delivery, drums EVERYTHING. I imagine Keene at the "last supper" and just shutting shit down


----------



## Opion

ESP_ said:


> At my table there's no place, for your rituals of faith,
> I will drink to myself, for I know there's nothing else
> words of faith reflect your fear, thinly veiled but far too clear
> and if my truth, shatters yours, then be baptized in this flame
> 
> This part on 10 Billion Years is so good. The riff, vocal delivery, drums EVERYTHING. I imagine Keene at the "last supper" and just shutting shit down




SCULPTING MONUMENTS.........

....

......OF THE NOW!!!


----------



## Mwoit

After a few listens, I'm really enjoying this album. The singing is alright, not amazing but it does the job... I wish that they used Evan Brewer a bit more, the bass is only doing cool parts in some songs but most of the time it's buried or just following the guitar. I mean, even in PD, there was a tapping bass intro in Ancient Covenant!


----------



## Opion

I think Evan chose not to really wank out on the bass this time, he preferred just to play traditional metal bass on the album. He saves the wankery for his solo stuff, which I can definitely appreciate


----------



## sol niger 333

When I hear the first bit of the singing I imagine a Walrus who is cross with another Walrus and arguing with him. Then I hear Devin and the new Textures singer later on. Pretty crayzay


----------



## drmosh

Equivoke said:


> Dude who is in two other bands with Lyle said on another forum that the songs were "recorded' on an e-kit and SD2 was used(and that some parts may have been programmed).
> 
> So if that is true (I'm definitely no authority on the matter) then this has the least "real" drum sound out of their releases. Although The Faceless have always had a pretty terrible sample heavy sound, so it doesn't really have any effect on my enjoyment of their music.



According to Keene on the first album only the kick drum was replaced, the rest is just mic'd drums, he also stated the second album is also real drums in the same interview but with more replacement/augmentation
http://www.metalsucks.net/2012/09/18/keene-on-an-interview-the-faceless-mastermind-talks-autotheism/


> *That&#8217;s definitely different. What about drums? Did you produce anything in terms of the drums? It sounds really different from Planetary, probably more than any other instrument. *
> 
> It&#8217;s kind of ironic: on Planetary all the drums were mic&#8217;d up and I didn&#8217;t sound-replace anything except the kick. And I&#8217;ve heard a lot of people say that the drums sound fake on Planetary which is weird to me because they&#8217;re not fake, they&#8217;re mic&#8217;d. Whereas on this one, I haven&#8217;t heard anyone say that and the drums actually were sound-replaced. That&#8217;s one difference. I didn&#8217;t use any reverb on the drums; it&#8217;s all room mics for ambiance. We compressed the ambient mics; I wanted the


----------



## Aevolve

Finally got a hold of a copy of Autotheism after listening on Youtube for a while.. wow.
Loving the saxophone bit in Deconsecrate.


----------



## brutalwizard

using a Waves vst ampsims on the album and live is pretty crazy too me


----------



## drmosh

brutalwizard said:


> using a Waves vst ampsims on the album and live is pretty crazy too me



why?


----------



## brutalwizard

drmosh said:


> why?


SLightly OFF-topic related to the faceless using ampsims live POST.

It's a funny question to me, considering I have been running a computer as a preamp for a couple months at band practices.

I have never used waves ampsims, but I wonder why he specifically likes them over every other vst ampsim. When i think of Ampsims Waves doesnt even cross my mind haha. Its kinda like meshuggah using cubase's built in ampsim. Its just odd to me. I mean it obviously works for them.

Laptops never seemed super Tour durable. I know lots of bands seem to have macbooks running insane midi switching, providing samples, and a click live. But I still dont personally see it as the best touring hardware.

I am just stuck in my old ways, and if i had a solid state drive comp I imagine that I would be running a computer preamp setup.


----------



## JosephAOI

FUCK YESSSSS


----------



## anomynous

I'm assuming the news is headlining tour


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

After listening to this album a ton, I dont think I like it much. It seems too much like X Y and Z bands and not enough like faceless.


----------



## anomynous

THE FACELESS WORKING ON THEIR MOST MUSICAL AND PROGRESSIVE RECORD YET! - SkullsNBones Metal News, Social Network & Blog


Well, The Faceless can say they told you so.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im going to rep anthony like 3 times for that essay of win. That feelings thing was so funny


----------



## anomynous

I don't know.








They said it was going to be a proggier album for a year+ before it came out, so "The Faceless can say they told you so"?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

> It&#8217;s kind of ironic: on Planetary all the drums were mic&#8217;d up and I didn&#8217;t sound-replace anything except the kick. And I&#8217;ve heard a lot of people say that the drums sound fake on Planetary which is weird to me because they&#8217;re not fake, they&#8217;re mic&#8217;d. Whereas on this one, I haven&#8217;t heard anyone say that and the drums actually were sound-replaced.


can some people really not tell the difference between real mic'd drums and programmed/sound replaced drums i could tell they weren't real from the moment i heard them.

i really wish this would have been keenes solo album, it almost ruined the faceless for me.


----------



## anomynous

I'm trying to make a joke?


----------



## isispelican

I just cant get over the fact that there is no production on this album, especially the drums sound so fucking horrible. Its just a waste of this very well written music.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah, the mid gain tones sound ok but the rest suck


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

First listen just blew me away. The 3 movements are such a great listen. Can't listen to the first without listening to the other 2. Don't even know how else to describe the album than it just so cool.


----------



## JosephAOI

I think the album is awesome. It's no Planetary Duality but it's The Faceless and it's great. The first 5 tracks and Hymn Of Sanity are incredible.


----------



## I Voyager

I don't think I've ever seen a more split fanbase opinion on one album than this one. 

Autotheism got me into the Faceless, so I think pretty highly of it.


----------



## JosephAOI

I Voyager said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a more split fanbase opinion on one album than this one.
> 
> Autotheism got me into the Faceless, so I think pretty highly of it.



Go ask 100 BTBAM fans what they think of The Silent Circus.


----------



## jjfiegel

JosephAOI said:


> Go ask 100 BTBAM fans what they think of The Silent Circus.



The Silent Circus rocks. I think most BTBAM fans, even if they prefer the Colors era, would agree.


----------



## Sikthness

^Silent Circus rocks. now go ask 100 what they think of Alaska, and you will see quite a divide


----------



## oompa

JosephAOI said:


> Go ask 100 BTBAM fans what they think of The Silent Circus.





jjfiegel said:


> The Silent Circus rocks. I think most BTBAM fans, even if they prefer the Colors era, would agree.





Sikthness said:


> ^Silent Circus rocks. now go ask 100 what they think of Alaska, and you will see quite a divide



you should ask the BTBAM fans what album they are the most divided about to get the most divided answer it seems 

I like Autotheism so far. I think it gets a lot of stick for not being Planetary Duality which is fine I guess but few bands make progressively (no pun) better records from the start to the end of their careers, and I don't really know what album could satisfy the ridiculous expectations people had either.

Yes Keene blabber emotions all time, ugh! production far from flawless across equalizer. ugh! For anyone with modest expectations this is a great album though and by no means are the Faceless now a shitty DM band no one cares about.


----------



## kcyrowolf

Autotheism blew me away at first. I 'really' liked the direction they were going with the more melodic approach, along with Keene's vocals. However the novelty wore off very quickly and now I'm not really sure what to think of it..


----------



## ScottyB724

I absolutely love pretty much everything about Autotheism. Super fanboy. Sure, I would have been happy with PD 2.0 but I think that would have gotten a bit stale after awhile. It's still very much The Faceless, just with more aspects of which were always present but in smaller doses on previous releases. But, I definitely can respect the opinions of those who are turned off by it.


----------



## JosephAOI

To be honest though, The Faceless is the one band where I would have loved to have a "Planetary Duality Pt. II". With bands like BOO, Periphery, etc it's cool to see them grow and try new things out but I would've been totally satisfied with another album in the vein of PD


----------



## NaYoN

ITT:






The Opeth-like direction was pretty clear from all the interviews, the song that was released a year before the album and all the live videos. I don't see why people are so surprised.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

JosephAOI said:


> To be honest though, The Faceless is the one band where I would have loved to have a "Planetary Duality Pt. II". With bands like BOO, Periphery, etc it's cool to see them grow and try new things out but I would've been totally satisfied with another album in the vein of PD


I think that might be because PD was really short.

Felt more like an EP.

I personally love the fact that it's short. It's the perfect length for that album IMO.

Autotheism, I have to admit, did not blow me away though.
I found the first three songs to be good despite the already pointed out "ripoffs" but the rest of the album just comes off really...meh.

Except for that Microsoft Sam song...I despise that song.


----------



## anomynous

more dates tba


----------



## ROAR

Yayayaya hopefully some near me


----------



## ROAR

anomynous said:


> more dates tba


 quoted since its a new page


----------



## Larrikin666

Definitely excited. We're playing the Pittsburgh show.


----------



## jjfiegel

Can't believe they're playing the Blue Moose. Super stoked.


----------



## Sepultorture

windsor, london, and st catharines but not Toronto, makes no sense


----------



## ScottyB724

Interesting.. no Chicago stop. That doesn't happen very often hahah. I've seen The Faceless probably close to a dozen times and most recently on summer slaughter, but I was stoked to see this lineup because I haven't seen HAARP live, and Revocation is just fun live. Oh well, I'll live.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Video of Wes Hauch playing "Ten Billion years", Damn his playing is clean!


----------



## JosephAOI

I'll be honest, that song kind of bores me. There's not really any good riffs in it and Michael's vocals in the chorus just don't very well imo


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

JosephAOI said:


> I'll be honest, that song kind of bores me. There's not really any good riffs in it and Michael's vocals in the chorus just don't very well imo



I gotta disagree, I think it's one of my favorites on the album. I don't much care for Keene's vocal part either but I love everything else.


----------



## iamdunker

I didn't read through the whole thread but i happened to talk to Michael Keene after the Iowa City Show(which was absolutely amazing) and asked him if there was in fact Opeth influence on Autotheism. He said that it wasn't Opeth but the Depeche Mode. Just thought i'd put that out there. Great dudes and great show.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Has there been any word of Evan Brewer doing a follow up to Alone?


----------



## Dropsonic

spawnofthesith said:


> Has there been any word of Evan Brewer doing a follow up to Alone?



According to this vid, Evan plays a song from his second album, so we'll probably see a full album soon.


----------



## Guassimal

I actually like Keene's vocals, not only on "Ten Billion Years" but through out the entire record. It took me a while to warm up to them, but I enjoy them thoroughly now. Is it just me or does he sort of sound like Jerry Cantrell, especially in the first couple tracks?


----------



## anomynous

Ten Billion Years is the best song on the album.



Besides Autotheism Movement obviously.


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## brutalwizard

Looks like they made the switch to axefx


----------



## Arsenal12

Anyone from sso going to the show friday in Springfield? I'm trying to go, none of my peoples are interested.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Also Wes said they're doing a new EP next year? hopefully it pans out!


----------



## anomynous

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Also Wes said they're doing a new EP next year? hopefully it pans out!



Mother of science..........


----------



## Larrikin666

Who's coming to the show on Sunday in Pittsburgh? I still have 2 or 3 tickets to get rid of.


----------



## Petef2007

Coming to my city - Sheffield, UK - in February 2013, can't wait. Nice way to start off the metal gigs for the new year.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Also Wes said they're doing a new EP next year? hopefully it pans out!


i hope it sounds nothing like Autotheism, and i hope keene decides to keep his vocals off of it.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i hope it sounds nothing like Autotheism, and i hope keene decides to keep his vocals off of it.



I'll bet money that both those things happen


----------



## Darknut

Anthony said:


> Bunch of bad ass shit


This perfectly describes my feels, and I love you.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

IAMLORDVADER said:


> I'll bet money that both those things happen


sadly i know they'll happen


----------



## spawnofthesith

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i hope it sounds nothing like Autotheism, and i hope keene decides to keep his vocals off of it.



+ a million


----------



## bhakan

I'm clearly in the minority here, but I really like the clean vocals. I hope they will be present on future releases.


----------



## xCaptainx

me too, his vocals were great and provided an added complexity and layer to their sound. I'm hoping the next album expands on this more.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm hoping for Planetary Duality 2.0


----------



## TIBrent

I personally think Autotheism is their best release, I liked the prior efforts don't get me wrong. I just think that band has really hit their stride combining alice in chains like passages with death metal grooves & roots. I could go for maybe a few less samples & a slightly less theatrical Keene, but that is about it, oh & more HAUCH dagnabbit!
-Brent


----------



## Darknut

TIBrent said:


> combining alice in chains like passages with death metal grooves & roots.


Whoa, someone just came out and said it. It sounds like alice in chains. This was my initial argument as to why I felt disappointed. My brain just turned into a kaleidoscope.


----------



## Larrikin666

In case anyone didn't already know.....Wes is ridiculous live. The efficiency of his fretting hand movement is one of the most impressive things I've ever seen. Everyone killed it last night.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Whether it be Planetary Duality Pt.2 or Autotheism Pt.2 I'd be happy. They are both great cd's in my eyes.


----------



## elnyrb10

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Whether it be Planetary Duality Pt.2 or Autotheism Pt.2 I'd be happy. They are both great cd's in my eyes.


 
THIS


----------



## MartinMTL

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i hope it sounds nothing like Autotheism, and i hope keene decides to keep his vocals off of it.



That would be unfortunate. Autotheism is one of the best albums of 2012 imo. I love Keene's vocals. They fit the mood perfectly - haunting might be the word to describe them.


----------



## JosephAOI

How many of you actually liked The Faceless _before_ Autotheism?


----------



## -One-

JosephAOI said:


> How many of you actually liked The Faceless _before_ Autotheism?


I've liked them since _Akeldama_


----------



## JosephAOI

-One- said:


> I've liked them since _Akeldama_



I was more talking to the dudes who would like to hear something like Autotheism Pt. 2


----------



## -One-

JosephAOI said:


> I was more talking to the dudes who would like to hear something like Autotheism Pt. 2


Fair enough, because while I liked _Autotheism_, that is *far* from what I want to hear on the next Faceless album. I want more slams, gurgles, and blast beats guys


----------



## jjfiegel

I liked the Faceless before Autotheism. I like them after Autotheism. They can do whatever they want.


----------



## anomynous

Yes, because liking Autotheism must mean that's the only album you've heard.....


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

An Autopsy was the first heavy song i ever listened to. I've always liked them.


----------



## JosephAOI

I didn't say _liking_ Autotheism meant that that's the only album by them you've heard. I like Autotheism. I just think the people who like Autotheism more most likely haven't listened to Planetary Duality enough


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Oh okay  
Planetary Duality is sick, if they were to merge the better parts of it, and the better parts of Autotheism I think it would be awesome.


----------



## bhakan

I will admit, Autotheism got me into the Faceless, but I have since went back and bought Planetary Duality and very much enjoy that also. I just love clean vocals, so I wouldn't want them ditch Keene's vocals.


----------



## NaYoN

I've been a fan since Akeldama, and I love all three albums. I'd be happy with an Akeldama pt2, a PD pt2, an Autotheism pt2. Whatever they do is gold for me.


----------



## Riffer

There's just something about Akeldama that will always get me. It's just perfect for when it came out. I never heard anything quite like it. From the first song to the last, everything was perfect. I saw them back in I think it was late 2006 or early 2007 and they had their old singer Derek, old bassist Brandon, old guitarist Steve, fill in drummer who played on a few songs on the album Lord Marco, and a keyboardist. It was magical, they have never quite sounded as good as they did then, to me at least.


----------



## Triple7

I'm gonna have to agree with Riffer on this one, Akeldama is where it's at.


----------



## N1h1l1ty

Another vote for Akeldama ... man when I heard the breakdown/solo in An Autopsy for the first time ... goosebumps


----------



## wannabguitarist

JosephAOI said:


> I was more talking to the dudes who would like to hear something like Autotheism Pt. 2



Akeldama was one of my first modern metal records and I _still_ think Autotheism is their best work yet


----------



## MikeH

-One- said:


> I've liked them since _Akeldama_



^


----------



## anomynous

Pretty sure the Deconsecrate video is never coming out at this point


----------



## Blasphemer

anomynous said:


> Pretty sure the Deconsecrate video is never coming out at this point



Sounds farmiliar


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Anyone else like the slower tracks on this album a lot more than the other straight up dm ones?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

In Solitude and Ten Billion Years take the cake for me.


----------



## Doug N

This has probably been posted earlier, but if not...


----------



## baptizedinblood

Wes Hauch posted his Axe-FX II presets on Axe-Change yesterday. 

Axe Change -The Official Site for Fractal Audio Presets, Cabs and More

They are definitely a lot simpler than I thought they would be...


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

I thought the patches were really cool! Awesome solo tone too


----------



## JosephAOI

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Anyone else like the slower tracks on this album a lot more than the other straight up dm ones?



No.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Anyone else like the slower tracks on this album a lot more than the other straight up dm ones?



Hymn of Sanity is the only song I really like on the new album


----------



## anomynous

Anybody hear anything about the Mexico shows? Supposedly Lyle wasn't there and they only played 40 mins in Mexico City for their headliner show

EDIT:

The Faceless Xenochrist @Guadalajara 19/01/13 F. Bolko - YouTube


That looks like Alex Rudinger


----------



## anomynous

Well...........definitely Mr. Rudinger


----------



## flexkill

I am an older guy around here and I had never heard of Wes Hauch till couple months a go....and that dude is a guitar BEAST! Some of the best lead work I have heard in a long time. Guy is a monster player.


----------



## skisgaar

I was never really into the Faceless's old material, but Autotheism hit the spot for me. Come at me bros.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^


----------



## Don Vito

these guys are going on tour with with Cradle...of... Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilth

should be an interesting crowd


----------



## NSXTypeZero

anomynous said:


>



 Alex is one of only a few dudes who can NAIL learning Lyle's drums so quickly and easily. so damn good!

Sorry. I'm a drummer. /endfanboyrant


----------



## anomynous

I'd just like to know if Lyle's in or out.


----------



## anomynous

This whole situation could explain why the Deconsecrate video is MIA. If Lyle quit, they could be re-editing or reshooting parts to have as little of him as possible. Kinda like Born of Osiris did with the Follow the Signs video.


----------



## jeleopard

Hm.

The Faceless say nothing on their facebook, and all the tour posters they post include Lyle... I think Lyle's just temporarily out.


----------



## Sammy J

Pretty sure he is out. Good. More time for Abhorrent!


----------



## anomynous

Lyle Cooper Officially Out of The Faceless | MetalSucks


He's gone


----------



## Necropitated

That sucks....but i'm really interested who's the drummer on the tour with cradle of filth. Alex should be on tour with HAARP then.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Navene Koperweis will be a great fit for the band again. He filled for the Faceless before and even played on a song. 



He's very accurate and colorful with his speed playing. He's not the typical blast,blast, drum roll, blast, double bass cymbol fill, repeat only type guy. He's very diverse and tight. Listen to him in Animosity and AAL


----------



## anomynous

I think Navene said he's done with metal



Who is that on vocals in that vid?


----------



## brutalwizard

CrownofWorms said:


> Navene Koperweis will be a great fit for the band again. He filled for the Faceless before and even played on a song.
> 
> 
> 
> He's very accurate and colorful with his speed playing. He's not the typical blast,blast, drum roll, blast, double bass cymbol fill, repeat only type guy. He's very diverse and tight. Listen to him in Animosity and AAL




Could be a possiblty as a fill in, just because they live together from what i understand.


----------



## Uncreative123

brutalwizard said:


> Could be a possiblty as a fill in, just because they live together from what i understand.




Use to, until a couple months ago.


----------



## JEngelking

anomynous said:


> Lyle Cooper Officially Out of The Faceless | MetalSucks
> 
> 
> He's gone



Damn that sucks. I've just recently started really digging on The Faceless (recently being the past few months), and I just watched the Summer's Laughter documentary again a few days ago. Weirder hearing all this after Keene said in that about how Lyle might as well have been an original member since he's been around so long, and after hearing Wes say how dedicated Lyle was. 

I'm sure they'll find a killer replacement though.


----------



## anomynous

In case anybody wants to know what Derek & Brandon are up to


----------



## Apatheosis

Good God why.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Looks like we know now who the new drummer is!

I'm gonna miss Lyle, he had his own style about him. But the band is sure to get along with Rudinger amazingly.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Kenji20022 said:


> Looks like we know now who the new drummer is!
> 
> I'm gonna miss Lyle, he had his own style about him. But the band is sure to get along with Rudinger amazingly.



I'll be that douche even though I don't want to be: that's just speculation.

That being said:
a) Alex is a monster drummer
b) He just quit HAARP
c) He's already filling in.

So yeah, you're probably right that he's gunna join


----------



## MetalBuddah

RagtimeDandy said:


> I'll be that douche even though I don't want to be: that's just speculation.
> 
> That being said:
> a) Alex is a monster drummer
> b) He just quit HAARP
> c) He's already filling in.
> 
> So yeah, you're probably right that he's gunna join



Alex is MORE than qualified to join The Faceless. That man is just so talented


----------



## anomynous

lol, the haarp machine


----------



## jawbreaker

Anybody know when the hell the music video is supposed to come out?!
I've watched the trailer too many times. The actual video sure would be nice. 
Also, hot damn do I hope Rooty Tooty Fresh N Fruity takes the permanent position!


----------



## anomynous

They're probably reshooting some things & re-editing to take Lyle out as much as possible. 






Which sucks.


----------



## PeteyG

Looks like we can stop guessing whether Rudy got the permadrummer gig.


----------



## anomynous

Fuck yeah.






I'm sad Lyle's gone, but Alex being in the band is a great thing.


----------



## anomynous

Alright, now apparently The faceless cancelled their UK tour.





Wonder what's going on?


----------



## samclarke669

What? Can anyone confirm this? 

EDIT: Seetickets seems to say some dates are cancelled, but the London date has vanished?


----------



## Sepultorture

Awesome show coming to Toronto, still perplexed to shit that Cradle of filth is the headliner

weird show


----------



## Jonathan20022

"We unfortunately will have to reschedule our upcoming dates in the UK. We were not granted work visas and therefore, cannot make it over. Thank you to everyone who bought tickets and we will make up the dates as soon as possible." - Michael Keene


----------



## samclarke669

Cheers Kenji, 

that really sucks, but i guess these things can't be helped!


----------



## MetalBuddah

It's official!!! Congrats to Rüdy!!!

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - THE FACELESS Announces New Drummer


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## anomynous

Cover EP?



Fuck it, give it me. More Faceless = good


----------



## spawnofthesith

Well I've been trying to force myself into liking Autotheism for months now, and I jsut can't do it. The more chances I give it, the worse it sounds each time. Even the most carbon copy rewrite of Planetary Duality would be an infinite improvement over this. Goddamn it blows so fucking hard...

Dear Faceless, please go back to writing metal


----------



## JosephAOI

^I'm pretty sure 90% of Faceless fans would have preferred Planetary Duality 2.0 to Autotheism. And this is coming from someone who liked Autotheism.

EDIT: Does ANYONE have pictures of Keene's BRJ that he used in that Guitar Messenger video?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A friend of mine who is a huge Faceless fan heard an Autotheism song on the radio and he thought it was absolutely terrible, so i think you're onto something.


----------



## spawnofthesith

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A friend of mine who is a huge Faceless fan heard an Autotheism song on the radio and he thought it was absolutely terrible, so i think you're onto something.



The mere fact that songs by The Faceless are getting radio play is a very very bad sign


----------



## BlindingLight7

spawnofthesith said:


> Well I've been trying to force myself into liking Autotheism for months now, and I jsut can't do it. The more chances I give it, the worse it sounds each time. Even the most carbon copy rewrite of Planetary Duality would be an infinite improvement over this. Goddamn it blows so fucking hard...
> 
> Dear Faceless, please go back to writing metal


GO AWAYYYY


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

spawnofthesith said:


> The mere fact that songs by The Faceless are getting radio play is a very very bad sign





It was Liquid Metal on Sirius, so it's expected.


----------



## Don Vito

I first heard the Faceless on radio back in 2009.


----------



## spawnofthesith

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It was Liquid Metal on Sirius, so it's expected.



Oh that makes a lot more sense


----------



## wannabguitarist

spawnofthesith said:


> Well I've been trying to force myself into liking Autotheism for months now, and I jsut can't do it. The more chances I give it, the worse it sounds each time. Even the most carbon copy rewrite of Planetary Duality would be an infinite improvement over this. Goddamn it blows so fucking hard...
> 
> Dear Faceless, please go back to writing metal



Regardless of whether or not you like it how is Autotheism not metal?


----------



## NaYoN

spawnofthesith said:


> Well I've been trying to force myself into liking Autotheism for months now, and I jsut can't do it. The more chances I give it, the worse it sounds each time. Even the most carbon copy rewrite of Planetary Duality would be an infinite improvement over this. Goddamn it blows so fucking hard...
> 
> Dear Faceless, please go back to writing metal



The amount of childish anguish in this thread is surprisingly high. I mean, Autotheism was different and maybe not that great, but do you guys have to be so absurd in expressing your distaste?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

spawnofthesith said:


> Well I've been trying to force myself into liking Autotheism for months now, and I jsut can't do it. The more chances I give it, the worse it sounds each time. Even the most carbon copy rewrite of Planetary Duality would be an infinite improvement over this. Goddamn it blows so fucking hard...
> 
> Dear Faceless, please go back to writing metal


----------



## jeleopard

I absolutely love Autotheism.

Probably because it reeks of Townsend influence and Townsend is my all time favorite...


----------



## anomynous

Apparently not liking something means it's not metal.


----------



## NovaReaper

anomynous said:


> Apparently not liking something means it's not metal.



indeed it does


----------



## gunch

Maybe Lyle can work on Abhorrent now






Oh wait, that's why he left? YES


----------



## NovaReaper

this is now an Abhorrent thread


----------



## anomynous

I see why you posted that track


----------



## anomynous

Now the Cradle of Faith tour is cancelled because they're having visa issues now


----------



## anomynous

Finally


----------



## isispelican

something is definitely wrong with the audio, love the Burzum shirt!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

AngstRiddenDreams said:


>



I LOVE THIS MEME!

It kind of reminds me of that horrendous song "A Little Piece of Heaven" of sellouts A7X and a mix of Suffocation with Devin Townsend. I love the the album. I love every album by The Faceless and they are without a doubt on of my top influences in my own music (the influence is kind of blaringly obvious). But anyway, my fanboy moment is over.



Their new music video that came out today is pretty f-ing sick!


----------



## Sunyata

Video is pretty good.
Burzum shirt is upsetting though.


----------



## the fuhrer

I have loved everything from The Faceless, until this video. The song is awesome but I feel the video is just plain cheesy.


----------



## froghawk

Because there's nothing cheesy or cliche about horror carnival music with children singing 'la-la-la' and lyrics quoting Nietzsche?


----------



## Black Mamba

Video kicked ass!


----------



## anomynous

Ok, I have to say what the fuck is with the syncing in the video? Solo's not even close to in sync.



Not to mention the audio clipping.


----------



## Goro923

EDIT: Watch entire videos before you comment, kids!


----------



## elnyrb10

Sunyata said:


> Video is pretty good.
> Burzum shirt is upsetting though.



you spelled amazing wrong. you meant "that burzum shirt is amazing though


----------



## baptizedinblood

Massive amount of clipping and sync issues...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^A lot of the videos on the Sumerian Channel have messed up audio. The Recreate video sounds like there is a blanket over the speakers.

Cool video! I'm dying to catch these guys live.


----------



## Sunyata

elnyrb10 said:


> you spelled amazing wrong. you meant "that burzum shirt is amazing though



Unfortunately, I'm not a fan of low-IQ, deluded, racist murderers who applaud the deaths of children. Wearing that shirt is in very poor taste, and implicitly normalizes/promotes the views of that lunatic.

On topic though, video needs more Evan Brewer. His slow nodding is hilarious.


Edit: Thanks for the rep. I am truly a horrible person for not supporting vile bigots.


----------



## froghawk

Seeing as autotheism is a tasteless fringe lunatic view, I'd say the Burzum shirt fits pretty well


----------



## Riffer

Dat video/new Faceless direction......


----------



## Pooluke41

The whole video seemed to kinda portray atheism in a bad light in some weird way. 

And as a staunch atheist, this makes me sad.  It did kinda look like they were atheist terrorists.


----------



## anomynous

I didn't think the video was THAT bad with the Atheism thing....until the end where they arrested the priest.


----------



## Randy

Dug the album, digging the video.

Not sure about the last time I saw people getting so hung up over the details of a metal video.


----------



## Goatchrist

Well I don't think it's that good I don't like the subtitles -.-, on the other hand they don't take it too serious...

after all it's SEXY SAX GUY playing the solo!



And I don't like the Burzum shirt at all, I wouldn't wear a shirt from a guy who simpathizes with Nazis, no matter how good his music is.


----------



## anomynous

The Sexy Sax guy played it on the album too, he's not in the video just for it to be like "Hey its that Sax guy" 





If you didn't know that. Or for anyone reading this post.



A PSA of sorts.


----------



## Goatchrist

anomynous said:


> The Sexy Sax guy played it on the album too, he's not in the video just for it to be like "Hey its that Sax guy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't know that. Or for anyone reading this post.
> 
> 
> 
> A PSA of sorts.



Really?! 
That's funny... and coool...
thought it was a bad joke in the clip.


----------



## elnyrb10

And I don't like the Burzum shirt at all, I wouldn't wear a shirt from a guy who simpathizes with Nazis, no matter how good his music is.[/QUOTE]

i would only wear a burzum shirt to show my like for the music. i do no support varg or his theories on anything, just a fan of the music. and the music video didnt really do anything for me just kinda ehh about it. 

it did make me confused about the theme of the album because this video seemed pretty atheist whereas the theme of album was obviously auto theism which implies a belief in a deity: yourself. idk maybe I'm missing something but thats what i got out of it


----------



## I Voyager

Anyone bitching about the Burzum shirt should probably take a closer look at it...


----------



## splinter8451

Yeah because him wearing the Burzum shirt means all that shit 

I like the video. It is always nice to see a video that is not in a warehouse, with the band jamming out, with a gloomy filter on the video.


----------



## NaYoN

Pretty sure the video was intentionally cheesy


----------



## the fuhrer

NaYoN said:


> Pretty sure the video was intentionally cheesy



Hopefully


----------



## NaYoN

the fuhrer said:


> Hopefully



It has epic sax guy, Evan Brewer is laughing through most of it, Michael Keene is a pretty smart guy and no way he does that "god is dead" line unless he's doing it tongue-in-cheek


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

I honestly thought it was pretty cool!
I mean, cheesy as fuck but it could have been worse.
That's my opinion anyway!
I was given the biggest surprise this morning when I woke up to it in my youtube feed though!


----------



## anomynous

> 4/20/2013 Worcester, MA - New England Metal Fest
> 4/22/2013 Lancaster, PA - Chameleon Club
> 4/23/2013 Albany, NY - Upstate Concert Hall
> 4/24/2013 Buffalo NY - Town Ballroom
> 4/25/2013 Pittsburgh, PA - Altar Bar
> 4/26/2013 Philadelphia PA - Union Transfer
> 4/27/2013 Brooklyn, NY - Converse Rubber Tracks @ Music Hall of Williamsburg
> 4/28/2013 New Haven, CT - Toads Place
> 4/30/2013 Columbus, OH - A&R Bar
> 5/2/2013 Los Angeles CA - GOLDEN GODS/NOKIA THEATER
> 5/4/2013 Newport, KY - Southgate House
> 5/5/2013 Grand Rapids, MI - The Intersection
> 5/7/2013 Indianapolis, IN - Emerson Theater
> 5/8/201 Chicago, IL - Reggies
> 5/9/2013 Des Moines, IA - Wooly's
> 5/10/2013 Madison, WI - High Noon Saloon
> 5/11/2013 St. Louis, MO - The Firebird
> 5/12/2013 Lawrence, KS - The Granada
> 5/14/2013 Boulder, CO - Fox Theatre
> 5/16/2013 Boise, ID - Knitting Factory
> 5/17/2013 Reno, NV - Knitting Factory
> 5/18/2013 Sacramento, CA - Ace of Spades
> 5/19/2013 San Francisco, CA - DNA Lounge
> 5/20/2013 Anaheim, CA - Chain Reaction
> 5/22/2013 Albuquerque, NM - Launch Pad
> 5/23/2013 El Paso, TX - Tricky Falls
> 5/24/2013 Austin, TX - Mohawk
> 5/25/2013 New Orleans, LA - One Eyed Jacks
> 5/26/2013 Birmingham, AL - Zydeco
> 5/28/2013 Columbia, SC - New Brookland Tavern
> 5/29/2013 Charlotte, NC - Amos' South End
> 5/30/2013 Carrboro NC - Cat's Cradle
> 5/31/2013 Asheville, NC - Orange Peel
> 6/1/2013 Richmond, VA - Kingdom





Also:


Death-Metal Band The Faceless Draws Criticism for Becoming Less Death-Metal - Los Angeles - Music - West Coast Sound



> "There are a lot of things fulfilled on _Autotheism_ that I wanted to explore earlier, but I maybe wasn't comfortable taking those risks then," he says, noting that he was 17 at the time. "My ambitions at that point were slightly more inside the box, but as the band developed and we achieved success, I felt more free to experiment and try more off-center things. My idea for what the band was going to be is fulfilling itself now."
> Still, despite the aspects of _Autotheism_ that suggest otherwise, "At its core, The Faceless will always be a death-metal band," Keene insists. "I would say we are more on the proggy side, but there will always be brutality in there somewhere."
> He's already begun writing the group's next album, making one wonder: Where is their work going to go from here?
> "It's pretty eclectic. Some of the stuff is really technical metal, but some of it is really jazz-influenced stuff. I don't know how to fit it all in and make it The Faceless yet, but I'm going to."
> 
> 
> In the meantime, he's flexing different musical muscles -- quite a few -- through another project The Faceless will release later this year: an album of covers and remixes. Tracks will include versions of David Bowie's "As the World Falls Down," from Labyrinth, and Nine Inch Nails' "March of the Pigs." Beyond that, industrial artists will be remixing some of Keene's band's tracks.




Not sure how I feel about industrial artists remixing The Faceless, but David Bowie & NIN covers? Yes please.


----------



## CrownofWorms

I don't get why people are making such a bug deal over the Burzum shirt. 

Plus why are people getting so butthurt over the anti-christian theme of the vid. I mean I'm not surperised since Death Metal(Metal in general) been having anti-religous themes in vids for a long time. I expected it since the song is about the ideas of Friedrich Nietzsche and atheism. 

I mean no-one got butthurt over these vids the attack priesthood.


----------



## froghawk

NaYoN said:


> Michael Keene is a pretty smart guy and no way he does that "god is dead" line unless he's doing it tongue-in-cheek



I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## TIBrent

froghawk said:


> I wouldn't count on that.



Awful?... Intrigued?... Awfully Intrigued?... Naw, just the first.
-Brent


----------



## insaneshawnlane

froghawk said:


> I wouldn't count on that.




dude............


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

What in the hell was that?


----------



## NaYoN




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dunno why people are butthurt about the video either. I am religious and could give a flying fuck about what a bands lyrics are about.


----------



## Sepultorture

i don't see an issue with the video tbh, it was cheesy and i really wouldn't care to see it again but i have no issue with any of it's contents


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Dunno why people are butthurt about the video either. I am religious and could give a flying fuck about what a bands lyrics are about.


I suppose people apparently feel that Michael Keene is sticking his huge religion denying dick up their asses. 
Personally I think it adds to the music. I always get deep into thought when listening to some of the lyrics on this cd. I don't personally believe in it but it's just an interesting perspective and outlook on shit.


----------



## bhakan




----------



## TIBrent

Sick drum play through, I love Keene's solo on that song, always have. Alex has such a good flow & groove to his playing, a real pleasure to watch.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Didn't really know where to put this so I figured this would be a good thread. If it isn't feel free to remove it.

I recently covered Planetary Duality. It was honestly the hardest thing I've ever learned(and it shows in some parts) but overall I'm happy with it!


----------



## NaYoN

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I thought it was impressive when I thought you'd "only" covered the two part song Planetary Duality, when I saw the length of the video and listened I was blown away.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I thought it was impressive when I thought you'd "only" covered the two part song Planetary Duality, when I saw the length of the video and listened I was blown away.



Haha, thanks man. Glad you like it! I realized I knew at least one half of every song so I figured I should man up and try the whole album. Glad I did it but I had some bad times with certain ones, especially when my power went out and deleted all my progress on Coldly Calculated Design


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

I did a cover of The Faceless's Hymn Of Sanity... I hope I'm allowed to chuck this here!


----------



## oompa

I have now gone into depth with this album (Autotheism, haven't had enough time since it was released) which does take many, many spins for me, and can conclude to myself that it is in fact an absolute masterpiece and yes it is in the same bracket as planetary duality.

..good for me


----------



## mithologian

Because an Opeth Cover album wasn't enough. 

THE FACELESS' Michael Keene Confirms Cover Album - Metal Injection | Latest News | Metal Injection


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Anyone going to the show tomorrow - can you do me a colossal favor and let me know roughly when The Faceless will be playing? I'll be being dropped off and picked up from the show the next day and need to know roughly the time frame for when they start and finish. Thanks a ton!


----------



## brutalwizard

RagtimeDandy said:


> Anyone going to the show tomorrow - can you do me a colossal favor and let me know roughly when The Faceless will be playing? I'll be being dropped off and picked up from the show the next day and need to know roughly the time frame for when they start and finish. Thanks a ton!



You are not going to watch royal thunder or dillinger??


----------



## RagtimeDandy

brutalwizard said:


> You are not going to watch royal thunder or dillinger??



correct me if I'm wrong, but the Faceless are headling?


----------



## Ralyks

RagtimeDandy said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but the Faceless are headling?



If you're talking about the Poughkeepsie show, yeah, it's The Faceless with Within The Ruins and Rings of Saturn going on before them. Debating if I'm going to go, and if I do, I probably should be driving there right now...


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Anyone note what time The Faceless played last night?


----------



## brutalwizard

RagtimeDandy said:


> Anyone note what time The Faceless played last night?



ohh sorry yeah they are on the other tour now.

But yeah times change from venue to venue.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

For the record they came on at 9:30 and ended at 10:30. Doors were at 6PM. Also I haven't had that much fun at a show in a long time. I was front stage right next to Wes and he was jamming out and getting everyone pumped up, .... tons of fun were had. Poor Evan had some asshat smash his hand with a high five at the end of the show, he was ....ing pissed and I don't blame him  I gave a rather gentle handshake thing to make up for it

And in case anyone didn't know already, Alex is literally a god and Keene is ridiculously talented. That is all


----------



## GunpointMetal

I really dig this band, especially the last album, but I was quite disappointed with their live show....it felt like 75% of it was coming off a backing track and there were at least two times Keene stepped back from the mic before his line was over, but the vocals kept going....I have nothing against bands and backing tracks, and some of the doubled screaming stuff from the record sounded really great, but they were onstage for like 45 minutes and I'm guessing 20 of it was backing tracks between songs....still bought a shirt and want to see them again, but I was not as happy as I was expecting to be...plus, when Dillinger plays after you, you tend to be forgotten...


----------



## Chuck

Michael mentioned in an interview that Wes actually wrote one of the songs on Autotheism, anyone know which one?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Misery Theory said:


> Michael mentioned in an interview that Wes actually wrote one of the songs on Autotheism, anyone know which one?



Ten Billion Years, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Chuck

Kenji20022 said:


> Ten Billion Years, if I remember correctly.



Awesome. Haha that's probably my favorite track too


----------



## JosephAOI

Kenji20022 said:


> Ten Billion Years, if I remember correctly.











Every other song is listed as "MUSIC: KEENE" Except Accelerated Evolution which was written by Keene and Steve Jones.


----------



## mcsalty

i think he should push back plans for his solo album since autotheism was essentially that, and free up some time. i'm not liking this "covers album" idea; keep in mind they're one of my favourite bands but i'm not stoked about this haha


----------



## right_to_rage

Did anyone at the Toronto show see Wes playing a new Bowes guitar? I talked to Brian and he said he was gonna try to have it ready


----------



## -One-

RagtimeDandy said:


> And in case anyone didn't know already, Alex is literally a god


I think Keene would disagree with that statement 
Anybody have a tentative track listing for the cover album yet? I know Keene has listed some artists, but any track names yet?


----------



## anomynous

Some interview confirmed the NIN cover was March of the Pigs, I also think the At the Gates cover is Under a Serpent Sun, but it might be Cold or Nausea.


----------



## anomynous

Heads Up: Evan isn't on the BTBAM tour apparently. It's a bass backing track.







So this could be bad news.


----------



## Hybrid138

Shit!!!!! That's ....ing lame!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

anomynous said:


> Heads Up: Evan isn't on the BTBAM tour apparently. It's a bass backing track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this could be bad news.



Weird, wonder happened. Hopefully he's just taking care of personal stuff


----------



## Jonathan20022

Same, would have been a treat to meet him also last night. But hopefully it's nothing bad.

They killed it by the way, I was bummed that I missed Summer Slaughter and didn't get to see the Entire Movements, and it is such a treat listening to them back to back haha.

Caught all of Emancipate on Video and CCD/Xeno Christ Solos also.


----------



## jawbreaker

Not sure what's going on here. I heard Evan had previous engagements, but then I saw this and was like dafuuuq.
Are The Faceless Facing Disbandment? - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## spawnofthesith

What is the setlist on this tour looking like? Is it all Autotheism stuff or are they giving some love to older stuff? Seeing them in a few hours


----------



## JEngelking

jawbreaker said:


> Not sure what's going on here. I heard Evan had previous engagements, but then I saw this and was like dafuuuq.
> Are The Faceless Facing Disbandment? - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Honestly I wouldn't even be upset if they broke up, autotheism was awful IMO and I don't see them going back to writing stuff like planetary duality. I think their talents are better spent somewhere else.


----------



## seraphim

In reaponce to the article about Evans potential departure; I thought he was doing the Warwick bass camp? It makes sense he is gone for a bit


----------



## teamSKDM

Yeah I know Evan has some personal stuff to do considering he's a solo bassist as well. But honestly I wouldn't be surprised if they broke up. A few people who've seen the.told me the band members just looked unenthusiastic and didn't wanna be there. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if they did break up. To my knowledge Keene is hard to work with as he calls all the shots and everyone else has little input and really just tours while Keene writes. And Evan and Wes are too talented of musicians to have their input denied. This band has too many talented members to not make music as a group effort. They're my favorite band it'd be so heartbreaking to see them go.


----------



## Triple7

After seeing the direction they were heading in with Autotheism, I can't say I'd be disappointed if they broke up.

I loved Planetary Duality, but Akeldama was my favorite album of theirs and clearly they weren't going to do anything like that again.


----------



## anomynous

The Faceless: Not Breaking Up! | MetalSucks


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

God damn it 

EDIT: looks like I hurt someone's feelings with this post


----------



## Edika

I might be in the minority of the people that liked Autotheism more that Planetary Duality. I liked Planetary Duality a lot but I think Autotheism is more atmospheric, has a better structure/composition of songs and a better flow, aside from the very evident influences and silly Hail Science part.


----------



## VacantPlanet

I feel like the odd man out. I loved the more jazzy parts of Planetary Duality, and I feel like they really expanded on that with Autotheism, so I love that album.


----------



## anomynous

I'm kinda surprised Keene called out MetalSucks on the break up rumor, but didn't address Evan Brewer......who was the main focus of the article.




I'm basically repeating what the article above says.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From The Faceless' facebook. 

"I'm sure many of you have become aware of the fact that I have not been out with The Faceless on their current tour. I've been using this time to explore a potential musical opportunity that has presented itself. Initially we didn't feel the need to say anything because we thought it was only going to be a couple of shows missed but, due to the circumstances, it became apparent that it would be better for them to finish the tour without me. I am not looking to quit the band, merely exploring an opportunity and I hope to be back on tour with The Faceless again in the near future. We will fill you all in on details regarding future tours as soon as they develop. Please go support The Faceless on the rest of this fantastic tour and I will catch up with you all down the road." - Evan Brewer


----------



## themike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From The Faceless' facebook.
> 
> "I'm sure many of you have become aware of the fact that I have not been out with The Faceless on their current tour. I've been using this time to explore a potential musical opportunity that has presented itself. Initially we didn't feel the need to say anything because we thought it was only going to be a couple of shows missed but, due to the circumstances, it became apparent that it would be better for them to finish the tour without me. I am not looking to quit the band, merely exploring an opportunity and I hope to be back on tour with The Faceless again in the near future. We will fill you all in on details regarding future tours as soon as they develop. Please go support The Faceless on the rest of this fantastic tour and I will catch up with you all down the road." - Evan Brewer


 


"Hey, I didnt think you would notice I dropped off the tour so I didnt think we should mention it. Sorry... " - Evan


----------



## gunch

Edika said:


> I might be in the minority of the people that liked Autotheism more that Planetary Duality. I liked Planetary Duality a lot but I think Autotheism is more atmospheric, has a better structure/composition of songs and a better flow, aside from the very evident influences and silly Hail Science part.



No we don't like the Michael Keene Tyring To Be The Devin Townshend Project.


----------



## DVRP

themike said:


> "Hey, I didnt think you would notice I dropped off the tour so I didnt think we should mention it. Sorry... " - Evan



Ha, it is a little funny they waited until the rumor mill had started up to clear shit up.


----------



## RoRo56

I think I know what Evan is up to. He put up a picture on his twitter of him playing, entitled "encore in France!!!". He's wearing a Suicidal Tendencies shirt, who coincidentally are touring France at the moment. I thought at first that he was filling in for them, but it turns out that he is playing on Dean Pleasants' solo album. They played 2 songs after Suicidal Tendencies' set.

It'll be interesting to see where things go from here.


----------



## anomynous

In case anybody cares, Evan is filling in for Suicidal Tendencies.


That's why he's been MIA


EDIT: Looks like I should look at the last page before posting.


----------



## Samark

Just saw them live in Melbourne, cracker of a show!!!


----------



## Decreate

Will be seeing them live in Hong Kong on Thursday. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Huntor

Decreate said:


> Will be seeing them live in Hong Kong on Thursday. Really looking forward to it.



I was there and it was awesome !


----------



## Decreate

Huntor said:


> I was there and it was awesome !


It was great but would've been better if their bassist was there as well.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash




----------



## nikolazjalic

I find it weird that they chose to film a music video on a date without their bassist


----------



## mikernaut

Bump for the new vid and Michael Keene mustache rides!


----------



## SandyRavage

If anyone is into glass casket, Wes Hauch was just added to the lineup.

Glass Casket adds The Faceless guitarist Wes Hauch | News | Lambgoat


----------



## Static

[email protected] Bassless comments.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

Glass Casket is still going? and now with Wes? ....ing sweet!


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ Lookin more like a 70's pornstar everyday.


----------



## anomynous

I wonder if we'll see this cover album this year, since everybody seems to be doing side projects.


----------



## Draceius

https://www.facebook.com/wes.hauch/posts/652012638179345

Well shit, Wes left, I wonder why, this leaves me a bit confused...


----------



## anomynous

Seriously?


Even though those "break up" rumors were denied, seems more and more likely with the lack of activity. Wes gone, and Alex has Conquering Dystopia. Even though Keene is the band, this is dumb 



EDIT:

http://www.thegauntlet.com/article/29535/The-Faceless-Part-Ways-With-Wes-Hauch



> THE FACELESS have parted ways with guitarist Wes Hauch and have commenced songwriting for their much-anticipated new full-length album. The band states: "THE FACELESS have officially parted ways with Wes. Things were moving in different directions and it seems that this is best for everyone. We wish him the best of luck and we know he's going to continue to do great things in music. Please keep supporting Wes in everything he does. We definitely will."
> 
> "We are also currently working on new music with bassist Evan Brewer, who is remaining a full-time member of the band, to clear up any confusion. The cover album has also been put on the back-burner in place of new original material. We are very excited with how things are coming together and will keep you all updated as things progress."






Seems to me like they're heading more and more towards straight up prog, and Wes is clearly a tech death guitarist. Ten Billion Years sounded way different than everything else on Autotheism.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That sucks, I was hoping to hear more of Wes' stuff on the upcoming releases. I mean, if Ten Billion Years is honestly the most Wes had any input on besides his end solo on Emancipate, I'm not too bothered. I love the other tracks on Autotheism, but it sucks we'll never get to see a full album with all of them working together on it.


----------



## gunch

Kind of makes you wonder 

Feel free to smack me down and I don't know anything beyond reading internet things but Keene needs to come back down to earth a little bit. 

Silver lining, if he gives Brewer room to rip it'll be all gravy


----------



## JEngelking

I really love Wes's style of playing, kinda bummed to hear that he left.  I would've liked more of his leads on the next Faceless album, but it'll still be interesting what they come out with next either way.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Ahh that's a bummer


----------



## revivalmode

Jonathan20022 said:


> That sucks, I was hoping to hear more of Wes' stuff on the upcoming releases. I mean, if Ten Billion Years is honestly the most Wes had any input on besides his end solo on Emancipate, I'm not too bothered. I love the other tracks on Autotheism, but it sucks we'll never get to see a full album with all of them working together on it.



This ^^

Serious bummer as I'm a huge Faceless fan and I really liked Wes having in the band, Ten Billion Years is a great song and I know it was originally written by Wes Hauch.

On a side note, he also played the solo on the latest song from Austrian Death Machine (Project from the vocalist of As I Lay Dying) and it sounds SO good 

Austrian Death Machine - I&#39;ll Be Back - YouTube


----------



## mcsalty

The Wesless


----------



## Velokki

Anyone know what was in Wes' wall post in FB? It's been deleted.

Anyway, Wes is definitely one of the best guitarists I know. His technique is f'in flawless, and this is definitely a big hit for the Faceless. I had already thought that after the addition of Rüdinger this was "the lineup" for the Faceless... but apparently not.

It is known that Keene pretty much did everything writing-wise (almost everything on the first 2 albums, all but 1 song on Autotheism) so it shouldn't affect the songwriting much. The cover album is all Keene and I don't think Wes has done much for the new album either.

I can't help but recognize that Keene is a dickhead. I've actually confirmed this by an inside source (a Sumerian labelmate whom I've promised not to name). His words: "I don't know how his upbringing was, but let's just say that I've had several experiences with Keene that have been less than positive" And he's just a guy from another Sumerian band, not a guy in the Faceless. If it's hard to get along with Keene on tour (being in a _different _band than Keene), I can imagine it being hell to tour extensively in the same car if one guy's a control freak douchebag.

What I'm saying is, I don't think the 7 guys that have left the band by now have done so just because they "don't wanna do it anymore".


----------



## MikeH

I might catch a little fire for this, but I feel like Wes is way better than The Faceless. All of the guys are talented musicians, but with Keene running things, it puts a damper on all of their abilities. So, now that Wes has time to focus on Glass Casket, I'm forking stoked. That band was awesome, and I hope they get the recognition they deserve now.


----------



## Jlang

I have met Keene and Brewer a few times in the past and while Keene was not a complete dick you could tell it is very much in his type of personality. 4 of the 5 times I met Keene, Brewer was basically secluded in a corner with a laptop doing his thing; very reserved. 

At one of the more recent big tours they had in my city I can remember very vividly / hearing Mike/Evan absolutely tearing into the tour promoter for forgetting a bunch of vegan items on the menu. While I understand that was a shitty situation for them, it was quite obviously a mistake and some of the stuff that came out of their mouths was abhorrent.

This takes nothing away from them musically ; they are tech death gods for sure , they are just less than desirable to be in constant contact with from my experiences.


----------



## anomynous

I hope they get Steve back if anything. Highly doubt it, but it would be cool.






I wonder who they'll get? Might as well go down the "unsigned popular guitarist" list and get Kieth Merrow.


----------



## themike

Good, maybe Wes can start posting on here again 

On a more serious note, I hope he either puts out his solo record or uses those riffs with TheDust' in BTBAM.


----------



## TIBrent

In my honest opinion Wes > Keene. I was looking forward to what Wes could/would bring to the band in the future, but Keene wants to run the faceless, it's his baby. I truly believe he would like to be lead vocalist, lead guitars, lead programmer, engineer, mix, master etc for everything the faceless does. No one puts Baby in the corner, & that is how I felt every time I watched Wes having to do only rhythms while Keene took another (I'll be it tasteful & impressive solo). But Wes, man those hands are tone machines, his phrasing is impeccable. I am really sad to see Wes go, BUT...am hopeful this means we will see more of Wes on his solo project, in Glass Casket & ... a better suited full time band where he can take his rightful role as a lead guitarist & song writer.


----------



## avinu

anomynous said:


> I hope they get Steve back if anything. Highly doubt it, but it would be cool.
> 
> I wonder who they'll get? Might as well go down the "unsigned popular guitarist" list and get Kieth Merrow.



Yeah pretty sure Steve is out of the picture for good... I know I'm making a huge assumption but I think everyone else in the band around the post-PD era(Lyle, Brandon, Derek) left for the same reason. That reason being that the musical direction Keene was taking just didn't sit too well with them.

Also wasn't there a guy that re-recorded the whole Planetary Duality album on guitar? Pretty sure he'd be a good fit.


----------



## anomynous

"Hey everybody,
I have decided to step down from my position in The Faceless. I've had a great two years of touring a lot of great times with the guys all over the world now. I'd like to give a big thanks to everyone I've gotten to meet at shows and all the amazing bands I've gotten to play with. I love all of the guys in the band and I wish them nothing but continued success.
I look forward to writing and recording new material with *Glass Casket* this year.
Thanks again,
-Wes."​


----------



## Zalbu

Wes, Dustie and Blake together? Eff me backwards!


----------



## JoeyW




----------



## Darknut

10 billion years was my favorite song on the album besides accelerated evolution, and I didn't know wes even wrote it. This stinks! Hearing that keene may have an attitude problem is just a bit too convenient for me to believe at this point, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JoeyW said:


>



No, he's an awesome musician. 

But he may be turning into an average songwriter and a prick.


----------



## p0ke

I really like The Faceless and especially Autotheism, but I always thought Keene seemed like a major douche. Let's hope they get their shit together and make another awesome album though


----------



## revivalmode

THE FACELESS' Michael Keene Says Covers Album Still Happening | Metal Injection

"The way Keene talks about the songs, it sounds like he's going to make them more in the vein of the band's earlier technical death metal sound rather than the progressive tendencies they picked up between Planetary Duality and Autotheism. "

I love both albums but I'm pretty stoked if their next album is going to be more like PD again


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Looks like Wes is out  

WES HAUCH LEAVES THE FACELESS / MORE UPDATES | The Circle Pit


----------



## MikeH

Looks like someone is late to the party.


----------



## Black Mamba

Jackson sent Michael Keene a 7. Perhaps we'll see some 7 string Faceless material in the future.

https://twitter.com/Keenemachine/status/446080948334256128


----------



## Cyn__Theia

Black Mamba said:


> Jackson sent Michael Keene a 7. Perhaps we'll see some 7 string Faceless material in the future.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Keenemachine/status/446080948334256128



Well, this is interesting, to say the least. Leave it to Jackson to reignite my anticipatory interest in Keene/The Faceless.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

That man has honor.


----------



## JosephAOI

"It doesn't djent" 

I'm stoked for the new Faceless record even though Wes is out. I always thought he would have been better in like Born Of Osiris (Not with the direction they're starting to go now though). But anyways, Keene writes good tunes, so I'm excited to hear more of them for sure


----------



## Zalbu

Does any theory buffs know what scales Faceless uses to make it sound like their guitars have been posessed by Satan during solos?


----------



## revivalmode

Zalbu said:


> Does any theory buffs know what scales Faceless uses to make it sound like their guitars have been posessed by Satan during solos?



I've been wondering that too... I've been practicing Faceless songs for months when I first got into them and now I can play almost the whole album but now I'm also curious which scales Keene use alot so I can make use out of it myself.


----------



## Black Mamba

The Faceless took over Summer Slaughter's Instagram and Michael Keene uploaded some stuff he's working on:

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## jerm

revivalmode said:


> I've been wondering that too... I've been practicing Faceless songs for months when I first got into them and now I can play almost the whole album but now I'm also curious which scales Keene use alot so I can make use out of it myself.


Harmonic Minor and Natural Minor?


----------



## FormerlyVintage

When I click the 66th page in this thread, I'm directed towards the 65th...

Interesting...

EDIT: And now this is the 66th page...


----------



## ForThisGift

Same for me.... I was so confused, because I read the 65th page front to back twice...


----------



## isomorphic

http://i.imgur.com/fdjdP4K.jpg

Yes, that's who you think it is


----------



## Forkface

isomorphic said:


> http://i.imgur.com/fdjdP4K.jpg
> 
> Yes, that's who you think it is



this ....ing guy hahahahaha


----------



## brutalwizard

who is playing gtar for the facless now that the hauch left???


----------



## anomynous

Nico Santora from Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## mcsalty

isomorphic said:


> http://i.imgur.com/fdjdP4K.jpg
> 
> Yes, that's who you think it is



...he didn't 
I get that it's a joke and all but I don't see this going over well with a lot of people, especially considering how much shit he's been getting since Autotheism came out.


----------



## theo

What are those things?
Candles or something?


----------



## gunch

theo said:


> What are those things?
> Candles or something?



Votive candle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Entropy Prevails

silverabyss said:


> Votive candle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



So Michael Keene really thinks that he is a prophet among the mortals. Disgusting!  
And I thought autotheism had a point.


----------



## xCaptainx

Hahahah c'mon guys, it's a light hearted joke. Heck I play in a christian band and got a giggle out of it. Relax.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

woulda looked way cooler with the Planetary Duality album art behind him


----------



## Entropy Prevails

xCaptainx said:


> Hahahah c'mon guys, it's a light hearted joke. Heck I play in a christian band and got a giggle out of it. Relax.



If thats a joke I don´t get it. Don´t know what would be funny about making a candle with someone who is a rumored narcissist on it. And I´m an atheist so my points have nothing to do with religion.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

have you not seen religious candles like that before or something?


----------



## oracles

Entropy Prevails said:


> If thats a joke I don´t get it. Don´t know what would be funny about making a candle with someone who is a rumored narcissist on it. And I´m an atheist so my points have nothing to do with religion.



Someone else made that image of him a while ago and it's been in circulation since, the entire time as a joke. Keene didn't just create the image to sell merch. It's actually a good move of his part, cashing in on the joke.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

oracles said:


> Someone else made that image of him a while ago and it's been in circulation since, the entire time as a joke. Keene didn't just create the image to sell merch. It's actually a good move of his part, cashing in on the joke.



Buy the candle and practice until it burns out. THAT would be a productive use of it.


----------



## theo

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> have you not seen religious candles like that before or something?



My childhood was completely devoid of religion. I know next to nothing about it.


----------



## mcsalty

I know the original image is fan-made, but given his reputation lately and the reaction Autotheism got (with most of the negativity being directed specifically at Keene), the timing really couldn't be any worse. If he'd done it 4 years ago he'd have gotten away with it for sure, but people love to rip on the dude right now and this will unfortunately lead to a billion more "Michael Keene Project" comments


----------



## oracles

mcsalty said:


> I know the original image is fan-made, but given his reputation lately and the reaction Autotheism got (with most of the negativity being directed specifically at Keene), the timing really couldn't be any worse. If he'd done it 4 years ago he'd have gotten away with it for sure, but people love to rip on the dude right now and this will unfortunately lead to a billion more "Michael Keene Project" comments



There are just as many people who like Authotheism as those who dislike it. Is it my favourite Faceless record? No, but Planetary Duality will always be there to listen to, which is why I'm glad he didn't write PDII. He stuck to his artistic vision, and made the music he wanted to write, not the music his fans feel they're owed. No one is forcing you to listen to Autotheism, and it's not like you can't ever revisit the previous records.

Whether it be true or not, the "Michael Keene Project" comments are just as self serving as hating on Autotheism because it's not Planetary Duality II. Ultimately, The Faceless IS Keene's band, and that's never been a secret, especially to anyone who's been a part of the band. Keene may be somewhat of a narcissist, but does it _really_ matter all that much? The guy writes great music, and it's not like he's heralding himself anywhere near as much as someone like Kanye West, who I'm sure really does believe he is the greatest possible gift to the universe.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Anyone onow if they are actually playing all the leads this tour, or is there an ass load of playback like last time?


----------



## mcsalty

oracles said:


> There are just as many people who like Authotheism as those who dislike it. Is it my favourite Faceless record? No, but Planetary Duality will always be there to listen to, which is why I'm glad he didn't write PDII. He stuck to his artistic vision, and made the music he wanted to write, not the music his fans feel they're owed. No one is forcing you to listen to Autotheism, and it's not like you can't ever revisit the previous records.
> 
> Whether it be true or not, the "Michael Keene Project" comments are just as self serving as hating on Autotheism because it's not Planetary Duality II. Ultimately, The Faceless IS Keene's band, and that's never been a secret, especially to anyone who's been a part of the band. Keene may be somewhat of a narcissist, but does it _really_ matter all that much? The guy writes great music, and it's not like he's heralding himself anywhere near as much as someone like Kanye West, who I'm sure really does believe he is the greatest possible gift to the universe.



You might have gotten the wrong impression from my post(s) because I agree with most of what you're saying. I'm aware that a lot of people did in fact like Autotheism, myself included, but that isn't the point I was making. What I was getting at is that the timing for these candles couldn't have been any worse given the backlash Autotheism got (and is still getting 2 years later) and the current reputation of Keene's character. As it stands right now, people love to hate Michael Keene and those people will see this as all the more reason to. Of course I could be wrong, but the comments on anything Faceless-related lately make it hard not to see this as less than stellar timing for this kind of joke.


----------



## Maku

Entropy Prevails said:


> If thats a joke I don´t get it. Don´t know what would be funny about making a candle with someone who is a rumored narcissist on it. And I´m an atheist so my points have nothing to do with religion.


where did u manage to get that much sand in your vagina?

i find it funny, that pic has been making me smirk ever since i first saw it, and keene is cool as ....


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Maku said:


> where did u manage to get that much sand in your vagina?
> 
> i find it funny, that pic has been making me smirk ever since i first saw it, and keene is cool as ....



Sorry but I usually laugh at funny things. But since my remarks are hurting your keene-fanboy-butt, I´ll consider this topic closed.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So...

Michael Keene = Kanye West of metal?

That is all I got from consecutively reading 66 pages of this thread.


----------



## vilk

Kinda, except Keene is actually a talented musician who writes his own music.


----------



## Maku

Entropy Prevails said:


> Sorry but I usually laugh at funny things. But since my remarks are hurting your keene-fanboy-butt, I´ll consider this topic closed.


they most certainly are


----------



## spawnofthesith

Holy ....ing shit, the faceless just blew my mind, their set list was amazing, almost entirely stuff of akeldama and PD. They were totally killing it, definitely makes up for the lack luster performance last time


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

vilk said:


> Kinda, except Keene is actually a talented musician who writes his own music.


<3


----------



## isomorphic

spawnofthesith said:


> Holy ....ing shit, the faceless just blew my mind, their set list was amazing, almost entirely stuff of akeldama and PD. They were totally killing it, definitely makes up for the lack luster performance last time



Unless they changed their set since I saw them a few days ago...it was mostly PD and Autotheism

Only song from Akeldama they played was An Autopsy


----------



## spawnofthesith

I dunno, I'm almost positive they played one other one off akeldama. They only did eidalon reality and one other song off autotheism


----------



## concertjunkie

not sure if this is the right thread, but does anyone know of their live set up in terms of in ear monitors? I'm wanting to do a similar thing here soon, and want to know what pieces I need to have in ear monitors for all band members

Faceless plays super tight live, and I would like to know what they have setup, or a direction on what i need!


----------



## octatoan

To play super tight, you need metronomes in your ears, in front of you, under your hands, along the neck, on your pots...

/crappy joke


----------



## anomynous

Evan Brewer left


----------



## concertjunkie

anomynous said:


> Evan Brewer left



same with Alex Rudinger...

https://www.facebook.com/AlexRudingerOfficial/posts/302044946662292?fref=nf


----------



## Big_taco

Feck...once again.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

Instagram

I guess this is what Keene has been stressed about on instagram this past week...

This blows, I wish that they could get a stable lineup together.


----------



## isomorphic

http://i.imgur.com/DpCUR8o.png


----------



## Jlang

Michael keene is a huge douche.


----------



## leonardo7

The last Faceless album is a brilliant masterpiece of music. I hope the band comes back strong. There are many many many fine musicians out there who would love to audition Im sure.


----------



## theo

Now how to get those guys to audition for my band?! Hmmm


----------



## JoeyBTL

I guess they were both tired of being slaves to the dark lord.


----------



## anomynous

At least it's looking like we'll get to hear Brewer playing death metal on the second Fleshwrought album


----------



## spawnofthesith

Yeah this isn't helping with rumors about Keene being a controlling douche. 


Oh well, Keenes probably going to do auto shitism pt ii anyway so no real loss, their talents will be much better utilized elsewhere


----------



## RoRo56

I always saw this coming to be honest. Alex has joined and left a few bands and gear endorsements in the last few years. Evan was playing with Suicidal Tendencies that could be an option for him


----------



## Jonathan20022

Let's not kid ourselves, Keene is the guy behind most of the music anyways. Great musicians, but as long as the Faceless doesn't call it quits as a whole, there will be new music out. And I'm okay with that, this many lineup changes in and I still enjoy every album.


----------



## Black Mamba

All of the former band members of The Faceless are extremely talented, and I wish them all the best. That being said, this band has always been Michael Keene's baby, and all he really needs are guys to play live.


----------



## Thorerges

Ok here is my two cents on this issue:

1. Keene is like Muhammed Suicmez/Steffen Kummerer - i.e, controlling douche. 

I don't know why this seems to be a common occurrence among progressive death metal outfits, but a lot of these founding members seem to think that musicians are a wrench they can use to carve out a new album, rather than let them flourish. This doesn't seem to be the case with Kummerer as much as the other two (I met Kummerer and he seems like an awesome guy, but clearly wasn't getting along with Hannes, he wants a certain sound and wouldn't let the band move in another direction), but it is certainly an issue I see over and over again in this genre. 

Obscura just lost Hannes Grossmann/Christian Muenzner, but this seems to be different, namely because both members gave fairly generic/meaningless reasons for their departure. Hannes said he didn't enjoy the Cosmogenesis style which Kummerer craved, while Muenzner said his musical directions have shifted away from Death Metal and his sickness hindered his ability to play at that level all the time, understood.

In the case of The Faceless, things here seem to be a little different. You don't lose 3 members in a single year like that, especially when you've got 3 of the most talented musicians in rock music, period. While I admit Authotheism was a great record, I don't know how Keene can keep doing this and think he can keep producing albums, especially since neither Brewer nor Alex make a substantial amount of money from this project, so their motivation is entirely artistic. 

2. Keene needs to find newbies:

I never heard of any of The Faceless members prior to them joining The Faceless. I think a most obvious solution to this problem is to find young guys willing to get their name out. It's harder of course, because experience matters a ton, but i doubt any big time guitarists would want to join a band that won't let them write more than 5% of the music. 

3. Keene can't have it all his own way:

What is up with him playing live shows without members? I remember a recent clip where they played without a vocalist, *live*. What is up with that? Evan Brewer was also left out of the recent music video they filmed for Autotheism. If you insist on doing things your way only, things are bound to fall apart and you're inducing unnecessary tension/stress throughout the band. 

In both of the aforementioned cases, the band saw an opportunity to play/shoot a video, and just went for it. You can't do that, especially when you have some incredible musicians playing alongside you.


----------



## UltraParanoia

I would be leaning more towards that it is increasingly difficult to be in a mid-level band & try to live off it. Actually, it's almost impossibly.

Sure, Keene might be controlling but it's his f**king band so he has every right to be. It's his baby. 
But with bands like this money & the lack of it would be the biggest issue.


----------



## xCaptainx

UltraParanoia said:


> I would be leaning more towards that it is increasingly difficult to be in a mid-level band & try to live off it. Actually, it's almost impossibly.



I'd say it's more this than anything else as well. I've toured a lot and spent a year doing it full time. I lived off a credit card for the majority of it haha. Most of my buddies in america that tour full time don't earn wages and when you're at the other end of your 20s, suddenly financial security becomes quite an important issue. 

I get someone annoyed at the 'Michael Keene is a douche/control freak' thing.....have we a single piece of evidence to suggest this? Any testimonials from previous band members? any examples of controlling behaviour or outrageous demands? None that I can see. I'd love to be proved wrong or directed to some hard evidence please. 

All there is, is a large roster of previous members. That's it. With no clear explanation. The most obvious, and realistic answer is financial. 

I hope Keene continues to at least write and release music, in any form, as I quite liked the direction he went with Autotheism.


----------



## anomynous

Doesn't help there's no ETA on the new album. They were probably tired of waiting around.


----------



## bhakan

Thorerges said:


> I don't know why this seems to be a common occurrence among progressive death metal outfits, but a lot of these founding members seem to think that musicians are a wrench they can use to carve out a new album, rather than let them flourish. This doesn't seem to be the case with Kummerer as much as the other two (I met Kummerer and he seems like an awesome guy, but clearly wasn't getting along with Hannes, he wants a certain sound and wouldn't let the band move in another direction), but it is certainly an issue I see over and over again in this genre.


I think the primary reason for this is that in tech death, you can't exactly sit down as a band and jam through ideas because everything has to be so tightly locked in. The style just lends itself to one person writing on their own and then bringing stuff to the other members, and as a result those riffs frequently have a strong vision attached to them that the writer wants to fulfill.


----------



## oracles

Thorerges said:


> Ok here is my two cents on this issue:
> 
> Keene is like Muhammed Suicmez/Steffen Kummerer - i.e, controlling douche.



Yeah, Fvck those guys for having an artistic vision and taking pro-active steps towards achieving the sounds they want, for the band they've worked so hard on, total assholes right? 

I've met Keene, and while there _is_ a distinct air of narcissism (though not heavy), I'd hardly say he's a totally unreasonable, "controlling douche". He just has a very strong vision for what he wants The Faceless to sound like, and why shouldn't he? It's his baby, after all.


----------



## codync

oracles said:


> I've met Keene, and while there _is_ a distinct air of narcissism (though not heavy), I'd hardly say he's a totally unreasonable, "controlling douche". He just has a very strong vision for what he wants The Faceless to sound like, and why shouldn't he? It's his baby, after all.



I'm just a guy on the internet sharing "super insider secrets" like so many others, but I've heard from someone who has toured with Keene a couple of times that he is indeed a huge dick. He also correctly informed me that Wes Hauch was jumping ship about a month before he did and said that Rudinger was next, but this was at least six months ago. Just my input.

My opinion is that Hauch, Rudinger, Brewer, and Cooper are all far too talented to be playing as Michael Keene's glorified backing band.


----------



## Thorerges

oracles said:


> Yeah, Fvck those guys for having an artistic vision and taking pro-active steps towards achieving the sounds they want, for the band they've worked so hard on, total assholes right?
> 
> I've met Keene, and while there _is_ a distinct air of narcissism (though not heavy), I'd hardly say he's a totally unreasonable, "controlling douche". He just has a very strong vision for what he wants The Faceless to sound like, and why shouldn't he? It's his baby, after all.



Of course, that's what Marilyn Manson does, it's all about him since its his project. Unlike Manson however, Keene can't pay 6 figures. 

Because of this, 3 musicians (who might have stayed because of economical reasons), have ditched him in less than a year. And now he has to figure out how to replace them a couple of weeks ahead of knotfest 

Also, Necrophagist hasn't released a record since 2004. God knows whats happening with Obscura.


----------



## KingAenarion

On the control freak/douchebag thing.

I do sound for an Australian Death Metal band called "New Blood" who played the Sydney show for the Nile/Faceless tour. So I've met the man in a professional sense.

Let me put it this way...

Nile's soundcheck ran nearly 2 hours overtime. Part of the issue being a Midas Pro 2 console (which is a POS by any industry standards because it's not particularly intuitive). Then the Faceless did their soundcheck. So I had an half an hour to get my band on stage, line leveled and hopefully rough volumes before doors opened and they had to basically start immediately because we had already pushed doors back an hour.

Keene literally took 15 minutes to get off stage, despite having practically nothing to take off stage. While the other members of the band helped New Blood get their stuff on stage and then off afterwards, Keene just stood there looking wistfully into the distance. After their set I heard him whinging about something to do with Foldback, but not once during their set did he talk to the monitors engineer who was literally 2 metres away. Despite not being paid to do so, I helped the Faceless get all their gear on stage and off afterwards (and helped them load the elevator down to the cars, I gave them high praise for their set and said 'it sounded great guys!' and got handshakes and 'thanks for helping us carry the gear' reactions from everyone BUT Keene who just looked at me funny like I was a crazy fan (while wearing my stage blacks and AAA pass around my neck with his bands drummers roadcase with their clicks or whatever setup in my hands).

He's not a douchebag, and I don't think he's a controlling freak. He's a very creative person with a high level of talent and the accompanying high level of vapid narcissism that comes with that talent. I know those kinds of people, I've been in bands and played with those kinds of people, and they can be really nice and really great to work with, but they can also make you want to pull your hair out when the narcissism takes over and they exude that air of "Everyone else is beneath me".


----------



## Thorerges

^^thanks for that. i never argued with any of this, but band members don't just leave for no reason whatsoever. Again, his creativity is reflected in the music.

I am curious to see how he puts together a band before October 25 (unless Brewer and Rudinger are staying for that show? No idea).


----------



## Thorerges

Did they end up playing on knotfest?


----------



## anomynous

Nope


----------



## Thorerges

Pretty much deserve it.


----------



## Blasphemer

KingAenarion said:


> After their set I heard him whinging about something to do with Foldback, but not once during their set did he talk to the monitors engineer who was literally 2 metres away.



On a side note, I do live AE for a living, as well, and it's usually monitors. There's nothing I hate more than a musician who just expects their mix to be there without telling me what they need. If you don't ask for it, I'm not giving it to you, no matter who you are.

And, so my comment can stay on topic - While it's a bummer that they all left/got the boot, I'm sure they'll all do pretty well for themselves on their own. Alex is a pretty sought out drummer in the modern metal scene, and Evan can play bass in just about any band he wants, let alone his solo stuff (which has most recently also included Alex). I hadn't heard of Wes before he joined The Faceless, and I'm sure many people are in the same boat with me. That said, he's made enough of a name for himself in the last year or two that I can see him getting picked up by an artist of the same stature/fame pretty easily.


----------



## jjfiegel

Wes is currently with Glass Casket, writing that elusive third album.


----------



## xCaptainx

He's also current touring with Thy Art Is Murder. Presumably as a guitar for hire.


----------



## Thorerges

Blasphemer said:


> On a side note, I do live AE for a living, as well, and it's usually monitors. There's nothing I hate more than a musician who just expects their mix to be there without telling me what they need. If you don't ask for it, I'm not giving it to you, no matter who you are.
> 
> And, so my comment can stay on topic - While it's a bummer that they all left/got the boot, I'm sure they'll all do pretty well for themselves on their own. Alex is a pretty sought out drummer in the modern metal scene, and Evan can play bass in just about any band he wants, let alone his solo stuff (which has most recently also included Alex). I hadn't heard of Wes before he joined The Faceless, and I'm sure many people are in the same boat with me. That said, he's made enough of a name for himself in the last year or two that I can see him getting picked up by an artist of the same stature/fame pretty easily.



Agreed 100%, all three of those guys can pretty much do whatever they want now. They've shown they have the chops and presumably, everyone knows the faceless is a tough gig to get by. Wes appeared on the periphery album, which won't make you money but gets you noticed. I doubt any of those guys will have problems in the future.


----------



## anomynous

> To put any rumors to rest, The Faceless fully intend to play on the Protest The Hero tour with The Contortionist. We have already been jamming with some people that I think Faceless fans will be truly excited to hear are becoming involved in the group. This is something that needed to happen for a lot of reasons and everyone is going to come out stronger for it. I feel a sense of joy in The Faceless and I think everyone will pick up on that when they see us play.
> We will be announcing new members very soon. Stay tuned. It's exciting stuff.




From facebook


----------



## JosephAOI

Sucks that they lost some great dudes. Rudy is definitely one of the best drummers in the metal scene today. But we all know that if The Faceless keeps on, the next album will be just as good as the last 3. I for one, am still extremely excited.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Faceless cancels tour



> "Due to internal band issues, The Faceless have been forced to drop off the upcoming Protest The Hero tour commencing next Friday November 14th in Leipzig, Germany. Replacing The Faceless on the tour will be longtime Protest The Hero friends The Safety Fire. All scheduled dates will be played and The Contortionist will continue to be on all shows."


----------



## spawnofthesith

That sucks for the euro guys.



Get it together, Keene.


----------



## Thorerges

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Faceless cancels tour



Sucks for them, sucks big time. The Faceless could've taken a lot from this tour.


----------



## JoeyBTL

"Internal band issues"
.
.
.
.
"Only having one member"


----------



## revivalmode

So pissed man, got my ticket for that show already and was going mostly to see The Faceless


----------



## GunpointMetal

The last time I saw them the played more instrumental in-between tracks off the laptop than songs with the band....probably 3-4 songs in 40 minutes on stage.


----------



## Thorerges

GunpointMetal said:


> The last time I saw them the played more instrumental in-between tracks off the laptop than songs with the band....probably 3-4 songs in 40 minutes on stage.



I would feel completely ripped off if that happened to me.


----------



## drmosh

that's a shame, I was looking forward to seeing them with pth


----------



## gorthul

revivalmode said:


> So pissed man, got my ticket for that show already and was going mostly to see The Faceless



Same here. I hope they will get a new lineup soon, I don't want to miss them in my life.
Anyway, The Safety Fire is a good replacement and I'm quite happy that it is them and not some shitty band.


----------



## anomynous

Geoff Ficco left the band. 



One man band officially now


----------



## gunch

Keene will hire 4 laptops and augment himself with cybernetics and literally become Skynet you heard it first here


----------



## Randyrhoads123

The Faceless vocalist Geoff Ficco quits band

Well shit. Doesn't look good for Keene...

This sucks, The Faceless is one of my favorite bands! Hope Keene can get it back together.


----------



## xCaptainx

Oh dear. One of my favourite too. Might have to give the albums a few spin on the way home tonight.


----------



## Thorerges

says boatloads about Keene more than anything else.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I haven't really heard The Faceless before, but having watched pretty much the same thing happen to Chimaira twice, I definitely feel for you guys. It's no fun watching a band you love fall apart like that crappy rental car in "The Mask".


----------



## ChubbyEwok

Dang, reading all of this really bums me out.  I hope everything works out for the best, it just sucks knowing one of your favorite bands is just down to one person. 

I don't know what Keene is going to do but I hope he can get everything worked out.


----------



## jjfiegel

Maybe Keene should play guitar for Megadeth.


----------



## neurosis

Pfffff.... this band keeps making me nervous. I hope this time around it's the same as every other one before and the new record turns out great despite the changes. 

I wonder what they are all doing. Not sure it's Keene's fault alone. After all the band has been around for a while making great music and yet they don't seem to climb the ladder. Hopefully whatever is going on can be resolved, learned from or whatever so we can all continue to enjoy the music.


----------



## DrMachino

He should rename the band "The Michael Keene Experience"


----------



## -One-

I hope MetalSucks is right and that Derek comes back. I was SUPER bummed when Geoff joined (not that I dislike Geoff's vocals, but Derek is one of my all-time favorite vocalists). Even Sumerian Records is tweeting pictures of the cover of _Planetary Duality_ at The Faceless, with the caption: "#BringBackDemonCarcass". I hope it happens, given that Derek filled in for Geoff on Summer Slaughter for one night when he was unable to perform.


----------



## putnut77

DrMachino said:


> He should rename the band "The Michael Keene Experience"



Lolz. I enjoy the band, but seems like no one enjoys being IN the band.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## spawnofthesith

Keene is a kunt. .... him and his shitty butt rock wanna be shit prog


----------



## anomynous

Brandon = live musician for Cynic, studio for The Faceless?


Whatever works.


----------



## molsoncanadian

spawnofthesith said:


> Keene is a kunt. .... him and his shitty butt rock wanna be shit prog



LOL

Lets see your full album of "real deal prog."

I'm sure your a very accomplished (obviously better than Keene) musician and a nice guy yourself.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

If he called it quits or kept going I wouldn't care either way. Honestly I liked Autotheism so if he makes another album like it then I would enjoy it. I hope stuff works out for him, I've never seen any real evidence that he's a douche so I don't put too much stock in that.


----------



## Thorerges

Black Mamba said:


>



So he worked with musicians he didn't click with? At that level, you should be able to find someone


----------



## Darknut

Thorerges said:


> So he worked with musicians he didn't click with? At that level, you should be able to find someone


lol, yeah, top tier musicians grow on trees, and they're floating around aimlessly waiting for gigs.. their in such bountiful supply that I could probably push a handful off a cliff and no one would notice! 

All jokes aside though, it will be interesting to see who Keene can find.. I'm sure a lot of dudes would indeed move mountains to be in the faceless.. I just hope they'd breathe life into the band. Keene knows what he wants and all, but coming from a guy who felt completely betrayed by autotheism, I can't trust that what Keene wants will be what others want. And of course I'll just have to deal, but realize that before autotheism, i would've have thrown money at keene just to see him shit out a guitar pro file or something. Its just a shame to see such talent be guided away from an area you enjoyed so thoroughly, even if it is at the wish of the guy with the talent. 

Its so weird, like I WANT to hug keene's nuts, but the guy does weird shit with his loot. Remember that shit he did with borgore? Just.. What the .... man.


----------



## spawnofthesith

molsoncanadian said:


> LOL
> 
> Lets see your full album of "real deal prog."
> 
> I'm sure your a very accomplished (obviously better than Keene) musician and a nice guy yourself.



Bitch, I tour all over






 on the reals though, I was quite drunk when I made that post. Alkedama was critical in my years getting into metal, and pd is one of the greatest albums ever written. Autotheism was just the biggest musical disappointment in my life and made me a very sad and bitter panda 


I stand by my statement about Keene being kind of a douche though


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I can look past ego for music. For all I care Keene could put his blood and semen in the artwork of his new releases and I'd buy it if it was quality.


----------



## Thorerges

Darknut said:


> lol, yeah, top tier musicians grow on trees, and they're floating around aimlessly waiting for gigs.. their in such bountiful supply that I could probably push a handful off a cliff and no one would notice!
> 
> All jokes aside though, it will be interesting to see who Keene can find.. I'm sure a lot of dudes would indeed move mountains to be in the faceless.. I just hope they'd breathe life into the band. Keene knows what he wants and all, but coming from a guy who felt completely betrayed by autotheism, I can't trust that what Keene wants will be what others want. And of course I'll just have to deal, but realize that before autotheism, i would've have thrown money at keene just to see him shit out a guitar pro file or something. Its just a shame to see such talent be guided away from an area you enjoyed so thoroughly, even if it is at the wish of the guy with the talent.
> 
> Its so weird, like I WANT to hug keene's nuts, but the guy does weird shit with his loot. Remember that shit he did with borgore? Just.. What the .... man.



You can always find someone. Obscura lost two members in one day and within a couple of months, replaced them. 

Anyway, I thought autotheism was great - very mature record. I would be in support of his new direction, even though it seems to upset the older fans.


----------



## xCaptainx

I've said this before, but I still can't find any solid evidence that Michael Keene is an egotistical douchebag. 

Considering the amount of past members they have had, not one has really gone on record to say anything negative about him, or the band? All the examples I've read have been pure hearsay, speculation or judgement based on a fleeting interaction while on tour (which, out of context, is impossible to judge on...have you ever toured full time? Being summed up by 30 seconds of probably a very shitty,stressful, tiring day sucks) 

I guess this hearsay is the by-product of wanting to have creative control and having a clear focus on what you want to write? 

Maybe I'm missing something here? Would gladly eat my hat if I could find a solid example of this. Until then he's just a very focused musician wanting to retain creative control.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

As someone who isn't real fond of the Faceless' music, for what it's worth I've never heard or read anything from a former member of the band saying anything negative about Keene. Just a thought.


----------



## isomorphic

My guess is Sumerian has a good PR person and/or maybe band members have to sign a confidentiality agreement of some sort before joining the band, saying that they can't talk shit if they leave or they'll be sued.

Sumerian has always had their shit together, I could be wrong but I've never heard of any band drama aired out ala Rings of Saturn by a disgruntled Sumerian band member.

In fact, the statements of members who've left The Faceless and Veil of Maya recently have been completely bland and sound like they were created by a PR person.


----------



## gunch

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I can look past ego for music. For all I care Keene could put his blood and semen in the artwork of his new releases and I'd buy it if it was quality.



Metallica did that


----------



## anomynous

https://twitter.com/Keenemachine/status/560575388636962817/


New album "almost done"



https://www.facebook.com/TheZenithP...id=783286428387082&offset=0&total_comments=13


"familiar faces"


----------



## Blackheim

xCaptainx said:


> I've said this before, but I still can't find any solid evidence that Michael Keene is an egotistical douchebag.
> 
> Considering the amount of past members they have had, not one has really gone on record to say anything negative about him, or the band? All the examples I've read have been pure hearsay, speculation or judgement based on a fleeting interaction while on tour (which, out of context, is impossible to judge on...have you ever toured full time? Being summed up by 30 seconds of probably a very shitty,stressful, tiring day sucks)
> 
> I guess this hearsay is the by-product of wanting to have creative control and having a clear focus on what you want to write?
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here? Would gladly eat my hat if I could find a solid example of this. Until then he's just a very focused musician wanting to retain creative control.



Well, people just love to speculate and say they have "trustworthy sources" of him being a d*ck. If being a d**k means putting out exceptional music, I'm ok with it. Even if people hate it (Autheism). 
There's only a handful of bands I listen almost everyday and "The Keenies" has been one since Akeldama. 
I wonder if something similar happened to Chuck back on the day:


----------



## Blasphemer

Blackheim said:


> I wonder if something similar happened to Chuck back on the day



Well, to be fair, I've read interviews and accounts with previous Death members who said that while Chuck was a nice guy outside of the band, he could be pretty intolerable in a band setting.


----------



## Thorerges

Steffen Kummerer - Obscura


----------



## Jonathan20022

I think people care way too much about this than they should, I just want more music. The gossipy side of metal is seriously pathetic IMO.


----------



## gunch

Jonathan20022 said:


> I think people care way too much about this than they should, I just want more music. The gossipy side of metal is seriously pathetic IMO.



True. But it's so fun though


----------



## isomorphic

Jonathan20022 said:


> I think people care way too much about this than they should, I just want more music.



You can't have more music without a functioning band, dude.



> https://www.facebook.com/TheZenithPa...al_comments=13
> 
> 
> "familiar faces"


My guess is Derek and Brandon are back.

I also think Justin from Zenith will be the perm rhythm player eventually, maybe even for this new album


----------



## Jonathan20022

Keene's doing just fine writing and producing the album it seems. I don't think not having chemistry with certain musicians = not having a functioning band. Considering he writes all the music, it's just a matter of having musicians who are on the same wavelength as him to write collaboratively.

But that's besides the point, it's still not our problem if he has a group of people like that yet. He obviously doesn't see an issue with producing and creating material on his own.


----------



## isomorphic

It's more of a problem in a live setting, which is just as important to some people.


----------



## Jonathan20022

isomorphic said:


> It's more of a problem in a live setting, which is just as important to some people.



He's got some dudes from The Zenith Passage apparently to perform with home or be in the band I believe. So that should be covered


----------



## concertjunkie

Jonathan20022 said:


> He's got some dudes from The Zenith Passage apparently to perform with home or be in the band I believe. So that should be covered



This would make a lot of sense. The album "Cosmic Dissonance" from The Zenith Passage sounds like Planetary Duality Part 2 (not the song, referring to the album as a continuation). I have NO problems with this, as they are doing their own thing which is great 

Zenith Passage + Michael Keene live would be ....ing great though!


----------



## anomynous

Producing their album doesn't mean they're joining the faceless. Not that it's impossible or anything, especially since the ZP full length will end up being Planetary Duality III.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I mean take it with a grain of salt, but not impossible for sure.


----------



## anomynous

Familair faces can also be any of the former band members. Especially since Keene's basically confirmed Brandon is involved in some way.


----------



## concertjunkie

anomynous said:


> Producing their album doesn't mean they're joining the faceless. Not that it's impossible or anything, especially since the ZP full length will end up being Planetary Duality III.


True.

Just wishful thinking... But whether its old members coming back or ZP members joining the fold, I'll be happy with either


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Sh1t just got real ^


----------



## Opion

Recently joined a metal band again after 6+ years of not playing with metal musicians and have been jamming some Planetary Duality lately to channel back some inspiration. Really excited for new Faceless music!


----------



## anomynous

Looks like I was wrong. Justin McKinney from The Zenith Passage is now officially in The Faceless according to FB. Interesting, considering they're not that different.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I take this as a very good sign, and have high hopes for The Faceless to redeem themselves with this next album


----------



## Jonathan20022

Boom! Knew it 

Stoked, can't wait for this to drop


----------



## Thorerges

Really cool, hopefully they can make the next album work out.


----------



## ST3MOCON

Congrats to Justin! He works his ass off for his music. New faceless will be interesting but the new Zenith Passage songs I've heard are pretty inspiring.


----------



## Bouvre

ST3MOCON said:


> Congrats to Justin! He works his ass off for his music. New faceless will be interesting but the new Zenith Passage songs I've heard are pretty inspiring.



Thanks alot buddy! That really means alot to me dude!


----------



## anomynous

This Might Be The New Lineup Of The Faceless | Theprp.com


----------



## spawnofthesith

Well that's awesome


----------



## canuck brian

The last couple of times that the Faceless came thru town, I got to hang out with Keene and Wes (when he was in the band) for a long while. Keene seemed like a pretty nice guy and very chill.


----------



## anomynous

Looks like no bassist yet


----------



## Bouvre

anomynous said:


> Looks like no bassist yet




We have a bass player, he just wasn't able to make this particular show. You'll find out soon enough the line up situation. Hold onto your butts.


----------



## TheFightingCPA

I am so excited for the new album, I'm glad everything is moving forward! Congrats on making the band man!


----------



## anomynous

Bouvre said:


> We have a bass player, he just wasn't able to make this particular show. You'll find out soon enough the line up situation. Hold onto your butts.



I've been holding.


----------



## vilk

what no Chris Adler?


----------



## TheFightingCPA

Does anyone know of any bands that have a similar sound to autotheism? I'm in love with this album, and need more! Appreciate any feedback, thanks in advance!


----------



## anomynous

Brandon Giffin back in


----------



## -One-

anomynous said:


> Brandon Giffin back in


That is exactly the news I've been hoping for. Maybe we can get Steve, Lyle, and Derek to come back, and get an OG Faceless reunion. I would be so happy


----------



## anomynous

Demon carcass is back


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

-----------------------------------------------------------------------







-----------------------------------------------------------------------






-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wannabguitarist

Who's the vocalist? Sounds like the Autotheism guy (who kicks ass) but I thought he left the band 

The song is


----------



## mikernaut

New track sounds great!


----------



## Triple7

wannabguitarist said:


> Who's the vocalist? Sounds like the Autotheism guy (who kicks ass) but I thought he left the band
> 
> The song is



The vocalist is Demon Carcass, he was on the first two albums.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

They really lost me on Autotheism and I didn't think I'd like anything else after it but god damn I'm stoked that the band that basically got me into death metal is back to sounding how they should.
New song was great and I'm sooooo glad Demon Carcass is back


----------



## ScottyB724

ooooooowwweeeee that new track is fire!!!!!


----------



## chevymeister

Holy .... that new track was fresh.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Triple7 said:


> The vocalist is Demon Carcass, he was on the first two albums.



Huh. I had no idea


----------



## neurosis

hehe. I am really happy this is out. I grabbed some coffee and put on my fancy headphones. 

I love those parts with the sticky chorus on them. Sounds really clean, like on Autotheism. Everything can be heard crystal clear. I just love it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I take back what I said about not liking Planetary Duality's guitar tone for being too muddy and saturated. Now it's too djenty and bright. 

I like the song, though. Already prefer it over Autotheism.


----------



## MFB

About a minute in and this is definitely an album I can get behind. 

I always feel bad for the Faceless because for some reason I put them in a totally wrong genre and overlook them, then I throw on Planetary Duality and think, "Why the ish don't I spin this more often?"


----------



## isomorphic

In before this album becomes "Better than Autotheism, but not as good as Planetary Duality"


----------



## wannabguitarist

isomorphic said:


> In before this album becomes "Better than Autotheism, but not as good as Planetary Duality"



Can't happen. Autotheism was clearly the better album


----------



## isomorphic

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4290679-post1730.html

Called this


----------



## Nlelith

New song is great.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Awesome! Really digging this new track.


----------



## TheFerryMan

I dug a track or two off Autotheism (Eidelon reality still rips) but i'm already behind the new album.


----------



## p0ke

Wow, loving the new song


----------



## MetalBuddah

That was awesome!!! The track really encompasses elements of all of their work thus far. The new album is gonna be sick.


----------



## ChubbyEwok

The new song is amazing, seems like it incorporates some of the band's best qualities! Very excited for the new album.


----------



## Arsenal12

That new track is boss! Gonna play it for my 8yr old son, his favorite band is the Faceless.

Sucks for NoVA peeps they won't be playing here since Empire shut down last year. Closest date is B'More


----------



## mikah912

Beyond sad that there's nothing even remotely near Atlanta, GA on the tour, but at least we're getting the Black Dahlia Murder/Entheos/Artificial Brain and BTBAM/Native Construct tours.

Blows my mind that Keene is still rolling with Waves GTR 3 for all the guitars. I actually like the "too clean" guitar tone.


----------



## TheBigGroove

new song is better than anything from Autotheism


----------



## InCasinoOut

Holy balls new song is so good. Already had many moments hooking me in on first listen, and repeat listens just uncover new layers of craziness to digest. So good.


----------



## gorthul

Great song. The Faceless still has a beautiful face.  (bad pun is bad).


----------



## Wildebeest

TheBigGroove said:


> new song is better than anything from Autotheism


I agree, I'm glad Keene is back under Reptilian control.

Edit: Demon Carcass and Brandon are back? wow


----------



## oompa

chevymeister said:


> Holy .... that new track was fresh.



Agree, and that is not something I often feel with DM nowadays. 

The old bassist and the old vocalist is great. Not to get greedy here by Lyle was my favourite member of the band, anyone for an internet-mob to get him to join as well?


----------



## bloc

New song takes all the good stuff from Auto and pretty much everything from PD, I really like it a lot. Was not expecting such an excellent track.


----------



## JEngelking

bloc said:


> New song takes all the good stuff from Auto and pretty much everything from PD, I really like it a lot. Was not expecting such an excellent track.



This!


----------



## avinu

Cautiously Optimistic. I hope this is more like PD and less like Autotheism. Yeah yeah I know, inb4. Seriously though just say no to the operatic vox Keene.


----------



## Riffer

Listened to it once and thought it was definitely a step in the right direction. I hold Akeldama in high regard so I'm hoping for a return to that sound more then the other albums. I wish Steve Jones was back in the band because he was such a good rhythm player and meshed well with Keene I think.


----------



## Triple7

Riffer said:


> Listened to it once and thought it was definitely a step in the right direction. I hold Akeldama in high regard so I'm hoping for a return to that sound more then the other albums. I wish Steve Jones was back in the band because he was such a good rhythm player and meshed well with Keene I think.



This. Akeldama is my favorite album by them, and Steve Jones was a great fit.


----------



## Flemmigan

I like the new song a lot. But the thing I'm most excited about with this news is that After the Burial are getting back on the road. That's great news.


----------



## Santuzzo

I love the new track.
Michael Keene is probably my favorite guitarist in this genre.


----------



## Ralyks

It sounds like a continuation of Authotheism.
This pleases me.


----------



## revivalmode

Damn, has The Faceless ever wrote a bad song? Have been listening to this song non-stop since it came out, so good.


----------



## metallidude3

Yes they have. All of Autotheism.


----------



## nicktao

Why does everyone seem to hate Autotheism? I loved II, III, A.E., and Eidelon Reality. Pretty much all the solos are incredible as well.


----------



## theo

I didn't hate Autotheism. It just didn't have that same degree of intensity and technical mastery that akeldama and PD had.

The focus seemed to have shifted more towards songwriting, the music is still incredibly fantastic, but for me it wasn't as attractive.

In saying that, the new track seems to hint that the next release will be a happy medium. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## revivalmode

metallidude3 said:


> Yes they have. All of Autotheism.



Well, that's your opinion. I loved every track on Autotheism.


----------



## Yeah_man

revivalmode said:


> Well, that's your opinion. I loved every track on Autotheism.



Thats the beauty of an opinon, 

He hates it, you love it. Many hate it, Many love it.

Now an onion..... how can you hate an onion!??!??!

PS I loved Autotheism, really.


----------



## revivalmode

Someone posted tabs.

filehosting.org | Download | The Spiraling Void.gp5


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Did a cover of the solo from the new song. Tabs in the description


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmYi-dg3n0U 

edit - Embed isn't working

edit2 - just saw the above post...dammit haha


----------



## anomynous

Did anybody go to the Knotfest show? Aka does anybody know who's drumming?

EDIT: Found it. Aegaeon's drummer.


----------



## Apatheosis

I liked the solo so much I rearranged it this morning

https://soundcloud.com/apatheosis/spiraling


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Anyone go to the show last night? I wanna know the setlist


----------



## anomynous

Saw it on setlist fm:

Autotheist Movement I: Create
Autotheist Movement II: Emancipate
Autotheist Movement III: Deconsecrate
Coldly Calculated Design
An Autopsy
The Spiraling Void
Xenochrist




Super weak for a headliner


----------



## insaneshawnlane

anomynous said:


> Saw it on setlist fm:
> 
> Autotheist Movement I: Create
> Autotheist Movement II: Emancipate
> Autotheist Movement III: Deconsecrate
> Coldly Calculated Design
> An Autopsy
> The Spiraling Void
> Xenochrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super weak for a headliner



Damn  was really hoping they would play more from the new album


----------



## anomynous

Also Demon Carcass isn't on the tour, it's Julian Kersey from Aegaeon on vocals.


----------



## insaneshawnlane

anomynous said:


> Also Demon Carcass isn't on the tour, it's Julian Kersey from Aegaeon on vocals.



Man you just keep the bad news coming, don't you?  I kid I kid

But seriously I was hoping to see a *close* to original lineup next Sunday. I guess there's always next time


----------



## Taylord

I saw them in El Paso for the first time yesterday. It wasn't bad, just was hoping for more. It takes away when there isn't a full line up or it's all different guys. They still played pretty good though.


----------



## Thorerges

anomynous said:


> Saw it on setlist fm:
> 
> Autotheist Movement I: Create
> Autotheist Movement II: Emancipate
> Autotheist Movement III: Deconsecrate
> Coldly Calculated Design
> An Autopsy
> The Spiraling Void
> Xenochrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super weak for a headliner



Why are they playing so few songs?


----------



## TGOD

Thorerges said:


> Why are they playing so few songs?



That's about a 33-35 minute setlist of just pure music, plus add in the time between songs, etc. Seems like a pretty good set.


----------



## anomynous

Maybe as a support act, but headliners should be at least a hour imo


----------



## jr1092

anomynous said:


> Maybe as a support act, but headliners should be at least a hour imo



this...saw them last night in Baltimore.


----------



## Big_taco

I was looking forward to catching this tour but based on the above comments I think I'm going to pass. That's weak sauce.


----------



## jr1092

Big_taco said:


> I was looking forward to catching this tour but based on the above comments I think I'm going to pass. That's weak sauce.



Rings of Saturn and After the Burial were still on par even though with Justin gone


----------



## Big_taco

jr1092 said:


> Rings of Saturn and After the Burial were still on par even though with Justin gone



Not a fan of Rings of Saturn but I was looking forward to After the Burial until it was confirmed they are using a laptop to cover the second guitar parts. Even though I can understand why they went this route for this tour, it isn't exactly how I'd like to see the band again.


----------



## anomynous

For those who care: Saw The faceless tonight, Ken Sorceron from Abigail Williams was on vocals. Keene introduced him as "our new vocalist."





With that said, he killed it. Holy ..... Great performance.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

New-ish Jackson promo videos up on YouTube feature Keene playing riffs from Autotheism. It's a nice way to see a play through up close


----------



## gunch

"HEY GUYS DEMON CARCASS IS BACK"

"LOL NEVERMIND"


----------



## Jonathan20022

WhiskeyPickleJake said:


> New-ish Jackson promo videos up on YouTube feature Keene playing riffs from Autotheism. It's a nice way to see a play through up close





Do you mean this? Cause it's 3 years old 

Kind of blows my mind how his hand literally contorts for some of those chords. I have so much trouble with the chords in the beginning of In Solitude.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Jonathan20022 said:


> Do you mean this? Cause it's 3 years old
> 
> Kind of blows my mind how his hand literally contorts for some of those chords. I have so much trouble with the chords in the beginning of In Solitude.




My god you're right haha I don't know how I confused them with new vids


----------



## wannabguitarist

Jonathan20022 said:


> Do you mean this? Cause it's 3 years old
> 
> Kind of blows my mind how his hand literally contorts for some of those chords. I have so much trouble with the chords in the beginning of In Solitude.




There are easier ways to plan Autotheism part I that don't require hand pretzels . Doesn't sound perfect, but good enough for bedroom jamming.


----------



## Big_taco

Saw them in Denver on Monday. Really hoping Ken is just filling in for the tour because his .... was rough. Chason's drumming is great but the whole set was kinda a bummer. No bass player, mediocre vocals, and a pretty short set. 

That said, the Zenith Passage was sick even without a bassist.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Too bad Alex Rudinger can't tour with them


----------



## Thorerges

Big_taco said:


> Saw them in Denver on Monday. Really hoping Ken is just filling in for the tour because his .... was rough. Chason's drumming is great but the whole set was kinda a bummer. No bass player, mediocre vocals, and a pretty short set.
> 
> That said, the Zenith Passage was sick even without a bassist.



I'm surprised this band is still touring, considering how godawful they are at it. They should stick to recording songs in the studio and leave it at that. I've bought tickets to see them twice, in 2 different cities (they cancelled both because of touring issues). 

When I did get to see them they didn't have a bassist and played some super short set. Keene writes amazing music but The Faceless is so ....ing weak with their touring.


----------



## works0fheart

Honestly, while Keene does write some decent-ish music, he needs to learn to not be such a control freak about his music. The guy has lost some great musicians over it, some of the best in metal at the moment (Wes, Lyle, Evan, etc.)


----------



## TheFightingCPA

Happened to me as well, when they dropped off the tour with BTBAM. I've been patiently waiting for their new album as well, but haven't heard anything anywhere. Any updates on that?


----------



## gunch

Keene needs to get with Al'Mumin and create the Sumeriancore Ego Resonance Cascade


----------



## p0ke

revivalmode said:


> Well, that's your opinion. I loved every track on Autotheism.



So did I. They sound more like Opeth than what they used to sound like, but being a fan of Opeth, I don't mind  I like huge contrasts in music, and Autotheism definitely nails that part.


----------



## MattThePenguin

p0ke said:


> So did I. They sound more like Opeth than what they used to sound like, but being a fan of Opeth, I don't mind  I like huge contrasts in music, and Autotheism definitely nails that part.



I'm a huge Opeth fan, and checked out Autotheism and at first it was cool.. but man I could not stand Keene's clean vocal parts. He has a great voice, but the songs really took a hit to force them in. I can't even listen to any of the album after Accelerated Evolution. I really never got the connection between the two bands, and I still don't.

So, I stopped listening to their music for a bit, and then a friend recommended Planetary Duality, so I bought it and gave it a spin. That album is one of my favorite albums of all time, it is absolutely crazy! The drums sound so much better on that album too, and I think it's because Autotheism was all superior drummer which gives me a hernia.

The Spiraling Void sounds like what Michael was trying to accomplish with Autotheism, his singing is totally awesome on that track. The melody at the end is one of the best moments in their discography, so I'm very excited for the new album.

Whenever that happens...


----------



## p0ke

MattThePenguin said:


> I really never got the connection between the two bands, and I still don't.



Well, not all of Autotheism is similar to Opeth, ofcourse, but there are parts that remind me off them. For example the riff that starts at around 2:25 on Emancipate. That riff and its' variations feel to me like what I imagine Opeth could have sounded like if they had gone the complete opposite way after Watershed.


----------



## TheFightingCPA

I actually liked the clean singing a lot on Autotheism and is my favorite album from them. As for the Opeth reference, I don't really hear it but I'm a die-hard fan of both bands so maybe there is something there.


----------



## Wildebeest

When I think of The Faceless I just want another Planetary Duality, then I remember The Zenith Passage exists.


----------



## TheFightingCPA

Wildebeest said:


> When I think of The Faceless I just want another Planetary Duality, then I remember The Zenith Passage exists.



Exactly! That's been holding me over. I wish I could have seen them with the Faceless a week ago!


----------



## Forkface

I remember seeing them like 3 or 4 times live in the past (last one being like 2 years ago) and they were amazing (back when Wes was on the lineup). I hope they get their .... together 'cause i legit have loved every single record by them.


----------



## oompa

works0fheart said:


> Honestly, while Keene does write some decent-ish music, he needs to learn to not be such a control freak about his music. The guy has lost some great musicians over it, some of the best in metal at the moment (Wes, Lyle, Evan, etc.)



Personally I wouldn't say he needs to learn how to not end up producing some of the finest tech death minutes recorded in the past decades  There are plenty of control freaks in music, they're there in jazz and classical as well. 

Ofc it sucks if it ends up not working out in the long run, but the albums made are eternal. It's not like it was easy working with Zappa or Charlie Parker, Ginger Baker, Syd Barrett, etc. Some creators just need to absolutely decide everything or you'd have to deal with their self-destructive ways or w/e it might be, it's their way or nothing.

For example, in my taste, Lyle Cooper is a godsent but his skills are easier to replace than the entire writing and creativity of Keane. If it doesn't work out you end up like Muhammed and Necrophagist but in their case two albums are better than nothing imo 

tl;dr: not defending cu*tish behaviour but it happens here and there in any art form. Absolutely agree they have to put in the effort live if they charge you for it though!


----------



## works0fheart

oompa said:


> For example, in my taste, Lyle Cooper is a godsent but his skills are easier to replace than the entire writing and creativity of Keane. If it doesn't work out you end up like Muhammed and Necrophagist but in their case two albums are better than nothing imo



I'd actually go as far as to say that Keane is/was the weakest link of that band, but I'm also not a huge fan of The Faceless anyways so my opinion would be pretty biased, but to each their own. It's not that they're a bad band in my eyes, it's just there are other bands in the same vein who pull off the style in a way that's more interesting to me. That's just going to come down to personal opinion though. Lyle went on to Abhorrent which is way more interesting to me musically but I understand that their music isn't as accessible to most metal fans, and I love Evan Brewer's solo material quite a bit as well and I'm glad he left the band to go down that path. Wes is an incredibly tight guitar player and I'm looking forward to hearing his stuff with BCI. 

About the Necrophagist bit, while I sometimes wish that the album would be released, it's been so long now that I don't think it could live up to the hype honestly. It was the same thing with Wintersun, and even though I loved Time I, it caught a lot of flack from people for whatever reason. Same situation with Duke Nukem Forever. People love their nostalgia. It is what it is. Muhammed is an incredible guitar player, but realistically, will he ever put out an album as good as Onset again? I sure wish he could, but he may have missed his window so to speak.


----------



## Forkface

> will he ever put out an album as good as Onset again? I sure wish he could, but he may have missed his window so to speak.



ehh, Epitaph is better than Onset


----------



## jerm

Forkface said:


> ehh, Epitaph is better than Onset


I didn't realize that was ever up for debate


----------



## Eptaceros

lol @ the above two posts with those emojis...
"omg this guy actually likes the first album more? is he _that_ stupid?"

Way to nitpick the smallest bit in worksofheart's post, and turn it around into an asinine pissing contest.

and yeah, I'd say Onset is a little bit better than Epitaph. Always thought Epitaph sounded pretty soft in comparison.


----------



## Forkface

Eptaceros said:


> lol @ the above two posts with those emojis...
> "omg this guy actually likes the first album more? is he _that_ stupid?"
> 
> Way to nitpick the smallest bit in worksofheart's post, and turn it around into an asinine pissing contest.
> 
> and yeah, I'd say Onset is a little bit better than Epitaph. Always thought Epitaph sounded pretty soft in comparison.



hey, welcome to the joke m8, glad you could join us . for the rec, It was meant to be friendly banter. I understand that everybody likes different things and nobody is wrong in that regard 
Onset is a great album, but every time i listen to it i feel like it was done with Guitar Pro 3 or something.


----------



## anomynous

Ken said on FB he's in the band, so farewell Demon Carcass. Your contribution of one demo and one performance was the comeback we were all waiting for.


----------



## gunch

Anyone notice like mid 00's heavier-than-normal-metalcore-almost-but-not-quite-deathcore like The Silent Circus, CMC, Akeldama, Glass casket's and Red Chord's stuff completely DIED out or evolved into djent/newprog? 

I miss the almost-death-core that was heavy and moshy but still had technical/progressive elements here and there. 



rip ;-;7


----------



## oompa

silverabyss said:


> Anyone notice like mid 00's heavier-than-normal-metalcore-almost-but-not-quite-deathcore like The Silent Circus, CMC, Akeldama, Glass casket's and Red Chord's stuff completely DIED out or evolved into djent/newprog?
> 
> I miss the almost-death-core that was heavy and moshy but still had technical/progressive elements here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> rip ;-;7




that melo-part at 3:45


----------



## Drezik27

silverabyss said:


> Anyone notice like mid 00's heavier-than-normal-metalcore-almost-but-not-quite-deathcore like The Silent Circus, CMC, Akeldama, Glass casket's and Red Chord's stuff completely DIED out or evolved into djent/newprog?
> 
> I miss the almost-death-core that was heavy and moshy but still had technical/progressive elements here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> rip ;-;7




It's funny you say that, was having a similar convo a few weeks ago. which inspired me to start working on a cover of this song, will be sure to upload the stems once finished.


----------



## works0fheart

silverabyss said:


> rip ;-;7




Doesn't even sound like the same band.


----------



## Thorerges

I know Keene wanted to get the dude from BCI to do vocals for the band. Any news for the other members?


----------



## anomynous

It's Keene, McKinney, Brandon Giffin (who isn't touring), Ken Sorceron, and Chason Westmoreland


----------



## Mwoit

I just call this 00's era metal. Techy, spasticky, Mesa Boogie Dual Rects galore, chromatic riffing and 4+ minute songs. BTBAM's The Silent Circus sums it this era for me!


----------



## Santuzzo

I just found out yesterday about the 'new' song Spiraling Void, then I saw it's been out for more than a year now.
I like that song a lot, Michael Keene's guitar work is GREAT as always. I hope the new album will come out soon, the world needs more Faceless releases 

I saw them live once (something like 6 years ago or so I think), and I have been a fan ever since.


----------



## HexaneLake




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Fvck yes. Very excited


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Planetary Duality is my favorite album of all time so I doubt this new one will change that but as long as he drops the edgy 15 year old atheist lyrics it'll be better than Autotheism


----------



## Santuzzo

great news! Can't wait


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Finally!


----------



## GenghisCoyne

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Planetary Duality is my favorite album of all time so I doubt this new one will change that but as long as he drops the edgy 15 year old atheist lyrics it'll be better than Autotheism



the reptilian agenda has nothing to do with atheism.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ I was talking about the lyrics on Autotheism.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^ I was talking about the lyrics on Autotheism.



'I am GawwwwwwAWWWWawwwd'



I actually like Autotheism a lot aside from the lyrics, however! Great atmosphere. Mind you, I've only been getting into The Faceless for about 6 months now, even though they've been on my radar for years.


----------



## rokket2005

I was reading through their wiki this morning and saw that Derek Rydquist had rejoined and I was all like, ".... yes, this album might be good again," but then I saw at the bottom that he had left again. I ....ing loved the first two albums hardcore, Autotheism completely killed them for me though.


----------



## Triple7

rokket2005 said:


> I was reading through their wiki this morning and saw that Derek Rydquist had rejoined and I was all like, ".... yes, this album might be good again," but then I saw at the bottom that he had left again. I ....ing loved the first two albums hardcore, Autotheism completely killed them for me though.



This pretty much sums it up for me


----------



## Mraz

CJ back in Thy Art Is Murder and The Faceless record will be done soon.. Now let's just wait (some more) for the new Necrophagist!


----------



## anomynous

While I like Demon Carcass and everything, he wasn't the reason Akeldama & PD were good


----------



## drmosh

sweet, can't wait too hear it


----------



## rokket2005

anomynous said:


> While I like Demon Carcass and everything, he wasn't the reason Akeldama & PD were good



I agree, but there was some sort of originality and synergy on those two albums that I don't get with Autotheism, certainly the lineup on those two albums, drummers not withstanding, had something to do with it. Also most of Autotheism sounds like a bad pastiche of Devin Townsend, and especially at the time that album came out there seemed to be a lot of that going on and it was a huge turn off for me.


----------



## mikah912

rokket2005 said:


> I agree, but there was some sort of originality and synergy on those two albums that I don't get with Autotheism, certainly the lineup on those two albums, drummers not withstanding, had something to do with it. Also most of Autotheism sounds like a bad pastiche of Devin Townsend, and especially at the time that album came out there seemed to be a lot of that going on and it was a huge turn off for me.



I thought there was a good bit of Alice in Chains ("Autotheist Movement I") and Opeth ("In Solitutde") in there too. That record was definitely one where the influences shone a wee bit too brightly.


----------



## anomynous

So I guess Brandon isn't the bassist anymore, despite that post nearly 2 years ago stating he was in the band no matter what.


----------



## Forkface

Mraz said:


> Now let's just wait (some more) for the new Necrophagist!


----------



## drmosh

anomynous said:


> So I guess Brandon isn't the bassist anymore, despite that post nearly 2 years ago stating he was in the band no matter what.



never say never


----------



## anomynous

https://www.facebook.com/justin.mckinney/posts/10154619406161714

They also are actually doing SS and not dropping, but they have a fill in drummer.


----------



## squids

anomynous said:


> https://www.facebook.com/justin.mckinney/posts/10154619406161714
> 
> They also are actually doing SS and not dropping, but they have a fill in drummer.


i saw this, didn't know if i should say anything after what happened in that other thread.
what happened with chason westmorland?


----------



## anomynous

He's out with Whitechapel right now. No idea what's going on there, somebody just told me The Faceless have a fill in.


----------



## squids

well the fact that Justin said the album was turned in, and not keene, gives me some actual hope. i bet (and hope) keene saw everyone shittalking the mix on black star, and went back to add some low end.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

http://www.metalsucks.net/2017/07/2...miss-tonights-summer-slaughter-tour-kick-off/


----------



## xCaptainx

Like clockwork....


----------



## TheFightingCPA

They mentioned on their Facebook it's only for tonight's show so they can practice with the replacement drummer. Apparently Chason dropped out a couple days back. 

However at this point I have zero faith they'll show.


----------



## squids

I saw the facebook thing too, and then this morning i saw that mckinney is in new jersey (presumably with keene and sorceron) so i still have some faith, even though they have never even met the replacement drummer. sucks that rudinger couldn't play for the tour, good tiger doesn't seem to use his full potential as a drummer.


----------



## CreptorStatus

Chason responded to this on his facebook account. Said he gave them over 3 weeks notice he couldn't do the tour. Also says some less than kind things about touring with Keene..


----------



## gunch

What a clown show


----------



## GunpointMetal

CreptorStatus said:


> Chason responded to this on his facebook account. Said he gave them over 3 weeks notice he couldn't do the tour. Also says some less than kind things about touring with Keene..



Wow. 
Just Wow.
3 hour soundcheck?
1 hour pit stop?
And some of you guys don't think drugs are an issue?


----------



## squids

GunpointMetal said:


> Wow.
> Just Wow.
> 3 hour soundcheck?
> 1 hour pit stop?
> And some of you guys don't think drugs are an issue?


lets keep this from becoming like the other shitshow of a thread.

i think it's kinda safe to assume that after chason's post, he's likely no longer a part of the faceless...? i'll be surprised if they aren't dropped from sumerian soon after the album comes out.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Aren't they supposed to play in NJ in an hour or so? Maaaan I really want things to work out so I can see them in Atlanta haha


----------



## anomynous

At least Chason publicly said this part: Sumerian forced the band to turn in the album otherwise they were dropping them from the tour


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

All this tech death drama got me like


----------



## oracles

Well, they actually made it to Summer Slaughter. But I'm not hearing good things about their reception, or live tone.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The drama that plagues all these tech bands is often more interesting than their music.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Lorcan Ward said:


> The drama that plagues all these tech bands is often more interesting than their music.



Seriously, what the hell?

Cryptopsy, The Faceless, Rings of Saturn, HAARP Machine, Necrophagist, Cynic...


----------



## MattThePenguin

oracles said:


> Well, they actually made it to Summer Slaughter. But I'm not hearing good things about their reception, or live tone.



Source? Not trying to be a dick just curious.


----------



## squids

i wonder if they said he dropped days before because keene has been asking around for 3 weeks and cant find anyone willing to tour with him....

but just as much as the drama between them is annoying, the other comments below that exchange are almost as obnoxious to read. things like that make me want to get off of facebook entirely.

Justin's instagram story is watching tbdm, though i hadn't heard about the faceless's sound.


----------



## anomynous

The set was a huge surprise (I wasn't there)

Sons of Belial
The Spiraling Void
All of Autotheist Movement


No bassist and drummer is some dude named James Knoerl.


----------



## squids

anomynous said:


> The set was a huge surprise (I wasn't there)
> 
> Sons of Belial
> The Spiraling Void
> All of Autotheist Movement
> 
> 
> No bassist and drummer is some dude named James Knoerl.


Oh i know who that is! he plays or at least he used to play drums for Native Construct, i saw them live with him and he's just insane. 

They didnt play black star?


----------



## Jonathan20022

They brought out 7 strings to this tour, so I'm assuming they will and just need more time since their new fill in had so little time to learn the tracks.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seriously, what the hell?
> 
> Cryptopsy, The Faceless, Rings of Saturn, HAARP Machine, Necrophagist, Cynic...



Sorry, I mean like confusing or complex, just a silly joke how there are so many versions when the drama starts with friends and other artists chiming in each calling the other a liar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Lorcan Ward said:


> Sorry, I mean like confusing or complex, just a silly joke how there are so many versions when the drama starts with friends and other artists chiming in each calling the other a liar.



No, I mean I agree. 

Each of these bands have had crazy drama. 

Cryptopsy because of The Unspoken King, the Faceless because (insert passed few months here), RoS because Lucas is a douche + Guitar Pro, HAARP because Al Mu'min + fast forwarding and can't hold a lineup, Necrophaghist is legendary because of their 3rd album, and Cynic because of the drama with Sean Reinert.


----------



## exo

Thread summary:

TL;DR......Keene is a bit of a jackass, and band drama sucks.


----------



## CGrant109

Head the pleasure of touring with James when he was filling in for Native Construct, and he killed it every night. Excited to see them come through on the Chicago date.


----------



## Velokki

Anyone have any video material of the shows now? Only read some comments that they've been less than stellar.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Lol, so they waited until three days before they were going to leave to confirm if they had a drummer or not?


----------



## Acrid




----------



## MattThePenguin

Looks like Michael's guitar kept cutting out? That has to be extremely frustrating


----------



## anomynous

At least Ken sounds beast.


----------



## squids

anomynous said:


> At least Ken sounds beast.


yeah kinda makes me want to try and see them in SF. definitely my favorite vocalist they've had. and maybe they'll have their shit together by then


----------



## CreptorStatus

Ouch. Can't hear it super well but the solo in Sons of Belial sounded pretty botched..


----------



## squids

jesus i just listened to those, he's barely in the mix and when he is it sounds awful, which is surprising, cause say what you want about the guy but his live solos are generally on par with the album.


----------



## Velokki

Whole of Sons Of Belial sounded shit. I mean listen to the rhythms - lazy, not groovy, not tíght. And let's not even start about the leads...
It's as if the Faceless just turned into a shitty local band, instead of a world class act.

I think they were the tightest with the Rudinger + Hauch + Brewer + Ficco combo, but even this from 2011 sounds just so much better.


In the world, one can use a lot of excuses, "bad luck" being one of the most laughable ones. It flips away the responsibility from people involved, to external circumstances, supposedly out of one's control. For example, in an imagined situation, I could take the victim attitude and claim that I had just really bad luck when my phone broke because of water damage, when it rained for 2 hours straight and I decided to stay outdoors. A more responsible approach to think about it would be to check the weather before leaving home, have a watertight case for your phone or use a waterproof phone if it rains often in your area. Of course, for bands, there are times when shit hits the fan with events out of one's control - flight cancellations, floods, hurricanes, tour bus breaking down etc. But even then, one would be wise and responsible not to ride an uninspected vehicle with all red lights on the dashboard.

If one exerts the proper amount of self-discipline, responsibility and planning, they're bound to have great shows and consistency. Best examples are Devin Townsend, Meshuggah, Russian Circles, Veil Of Maya, Porcupine Tree and the likes. They keep consistently providing stellar shows with very little cancellations. The amount of no-shows and excuses being thrown around is negligible. Now why is this? Is it because these bands are just blessed with some divine luck, that _unfortunately, _hasn't been shone on The Faceless? How is it that even bands on the same bill play without any technical hiccups, while another is faced with tech failures and guitars cutting out? Is it actually possible, that one band took the time to review their live setup and test its functionality rigorously, while the other one just grabbed their gear at the last minute with no proper preparations or prior planning?

Anyway, you get the point. Most often, there is no such thing as luck in this business. There are only people who take their specific actions to ensure that a successful show takes place. The quality of actions taken by these people most often define what kind of "luck" they have on the road.


----------



## Triple7

I dunno man, Ken can't touch Demon Carcass. Of course, that is only my opinion.


----------



## squids

idk about that whole "no such thing as luck" thing. plenty of really good bands get their shit stolen (animals as leaders), have van breakdowns, or even get in van accidents. i even remember one specific incident when the faceless's tour van was totaled in canada by a moose. it's more about how the band deals with their good/bad luck. plus 2 out of the 5 bands you named are major acts that have been touring for over 20 years, so at this point if they don't have consistent shows, something is very wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This all happened because he got rid of his Washburn + Randall V2 rig.


----------



## feraledge

Watching the Summer Slaughter videos was agonizing. Am I the only one who was just waiting for any one of them to just toss an instrument or mic and walk off stage? None of them looked like they wanted to be there nor were they seeming to enjoy what they were doing. 
Also, how the hell do you find a drummer of that caliber in such short time and not a bassist?? Dunno why, but just winging it with the backing track is lame to me. And I've toured without a bassist. Just compensate the low end and start by wanting to be there. This feels forced. Nothing wrong with just recording music and that's that. If live shit isn't going to work, call it quits on that end, drop an album once a decade, cut the drama in half in a second.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

squids said:


> i even remember one specific incident when the faceless's tour van was totaled in canada by a moose.



The Faceless confirmed for most Canadian band not actually from Canada.


----------



## Velokki

squids said:


> idk about that whole "no such thing as luck" thing. plenty of really good bands get their shit stolen (animals as leaders), have van breakdowns, or even get in van accidents. i even remember one specific incident when the faceless's tour van was totaled in canada by a moose. it's more about how the band deals with their good/bad luck. plus 2 out of the 5 bands you named are major acts that have been touring for over 20 years, so at this point if they don't have consistent shows, something is very wrong.



True, true, and I did say that Force Majeure can always take place. But when it happens all too often, one starts to question the true severity of a reported force majeure, and whether the people involved were 99% responsible for whatever happened.



feraledge said:


> Watching the Summer Slaughter videos was agonizing. Am I the only one who was just waiting for any one of them to just toss an instrument or mic and walk off stage? None of them looked like they wanted to be there nor were they seeming to enjoy what they were doing.
> Also, how the hell do you find a drummer of that caliber in such short time and not a bassist?? Dunno why, but just winging it with the backing track is lame to me. And I've toured without a bassist. Just compensate the low end and start by wanting to be there. This feels forced. Nothing wrong with just recording music and that's that. If live shit isn't going to work, call it quits on that end, drop an album once a decade, cut the drama in half in a second.



Yeah, it looked dreadful. Well, I don't think Brandon has any interest in touring with The Faceless, he made it clear from the get-go that he might not play shows very often, but gonna contribute in the studio. And I don't blame him - he knows Keene better than anyone, he's very close friends with the man. What would you do, tour with the type of guy that Keene is, or rather just not do it?
But even more so, I don't think Keene has any plans to implement a live bassist in the future. It's so easy to just wing it with a backing track + make 20% more money every gig. I'd be willing to bet my ass on them not even trying to get a live bassist this tour. Or with a very high probability, on any subsequent tour.


----------



## anomynous

Brandon didn't even play on the album, Keene did the bass. I'd have to go through and find the post, but that's what Justin said.


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm late to the party, so bear with me if this is an ignorant question: is there a new Faceless album coming out soon? 
That would be great news, I really like 'the spiraling void' a lot, probably one of my favorite Faceless songs.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

There is a new album coming out but we don't know when. Most likely later this year. An ex-band member said it was turned in to Sumerian.


----------



## Santuzzo

Lorcan Ward said:


> There is a new album coming out but we don't know when. Most likely later this year. An ex-band member said it was turned in to Sumerian.


Awesome, thanks!
Very much looking forward to the new album.


----------



## squids

anomynous said:


> Brandon didn't even play on the album, Keene did the bass. I'd have to go through and find the post, but that's what Justin said.


really? that one bass part in blackstar sounds pretty adventurous even for keene


----------



## anomynous

squids said:


> really? that one bass part in blackstar sounds pretty adventurous even for keene



Couldn't find the post but if you look in the comments Ken confirms it was Keene

https://www.facebook.com/ken.sorceron.5/posts/10156237237067589?comment_id=10156237286617589&reply_comment_id=10156237287167589&comment_tracking={"tn":"R9"}

EDIT: Found it:

https://www.facebook.com/justin.mck...0154485907251714&comment_tracking={"tn":"R8"}

Reply to Charles King's comment


----------



## feraledge

From that reply: 


> Keene tracked all the bass on the record, but as far as live players we have a sick dude were planning on playing with this summer


Always a pleasure to introduce our favorite bassist, you know him from work and evenings, ladies and gentlemen: MACBOOK PRO!!


----------



## marcwormjim

I'm just glad Keene was able to scam enough prepaid fan skype lessons to be able to afford to borrow someone's laptop.


----------



## Velokki

A new video of Sons Of Belial from the Webster Hall show surfaced, in good quality:


Reflecting on their earlier video about Chason not being in the van, they said they took the first day of the tour off in order for subsequent shows not to look like band practice. But c'mon. _LOOK AT THAT VIDEO. _It looks almost *exactly like band practice*, playing an unrehearsed song. The lead guitarist doesn't know his leads, wrong timings and wrong notes all around. Seems to be a mix of instinct and guesswork. Totally not good. Also, patch changes and live mixing from a Macbook in the middle of a song - very professional.
Then we have a vocalist forgetting some of his parts. A drummer who's clearly not 1:1 with the click and songs.

I'm a huge fan of The Faceless, but these recent shows are very painful to watch and digest. 4 years ago the group was totally amazing live.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Oh man. As much as I hate joining the circlejerk surrounding the band and Keene, that video was an abomination. I'm a die hard fan of planetary duality so it hurts twice as much. Saw them last time in 2012 and they were one of the best live bands Ive ever seen. Seeing Lyle Cooper playing to samples without click 100 % on point was almost unbelievable. Sad it has come to that


----------



## squids

are there any videos of them playing other songs?


----------



## CreptorStatus

drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Seeing Lyle Cooper playing to samples without click 100 % on point was almost unbelievable. Sad it has come to that



Lyle Cooper always played to a click track. But yeah, he slayed the songs and was hands down their best drummer they've had.


----------



## MattThePenguin

They played great tonight in Atlanta. They also added An Autopsy to the set and people went nuts


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

CreptorStatus said:


> Lyle Cooper always played to a click track. But yeah, he slayed the songs and was hands down their best drummer they've had.



From 2011 onward he always had some kind of headphones, but there are videos from ca. 2009 in which he definitely played without inears (and ear plugs for that matter lol  ). I remember seeing them in 2009 or 2010 and staying right next to him. This is why I even remember this ;-) But anyhow, he's definitely one of the best out there. Now going to watch some drum cam videos


----------



## Velokki

MattThePenguin said:


> They played great tonight in Atlanta. They also added An Autopsy to the set and people went nuts


Well... good to hear! Any videos?


----------



## squids

here's what i'm thinking (if anyone cares);
there have only been videos posted of them shitting the bed with sons of belial, which to be fair is now almost a 10-year-old song, and is also not exactly a "fan favorite", and i imagine they threw that in like "hey lets do something different". from other videos i have seen from last years tours, when they play spiraling void/anything off autotheism, its as good if not better than the album. if they suck the first couple shows and then get good, i mean it sucks for the people who wanted to see them the first couple shows but at this point what were you expecting? most of us thought they would cancel last minute, so if they're not only on tour, but starting to play well after a few days, isn't that pretty good? 
i'm not "rooting" for the faceless or an avid supporter but they obviously don't have their shit together, so if they're at least trying to get better, and they've handed in the album, i'm fine with that.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Velokki said:


> Well... good to hear! Any videos?



Not from me, but maybe sometime soon. There was a guy filming the whole show unfortunately.


----------



## anomynous

Entire set. The video has it twice for some reason. Towards the end the video also starts getting out of sync.


----------



## MattThePenguin

anomynous said:


> Entire set. The video has it twice for some reason. Towards the end the video also starts getting out of sync.




were you the guy with 2 phones living in 3077


----------



## anomynous

Not my video


----------



## MattThePenguin

Ah man, well I think this was filmed by that guy haha


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MattThePenguin said:


> They played great tonight in Atlanta. They also added An Autopsy to the set and people went nuts



That's great to hear on both counts, Akeldama was by far my favorite album from them.
Seemingly not a popular opinion around here but whatever.



squids said:


> i'm not "rooting" for the faceless or an avid supporter but they obviously don't have their shit together, so if they're at least trying to get better, and they've handed in the album, i'm fine with that.



Man f*ck that, I'm totally rooting for The Faceless. I don't know about you guys but I always hope people can make it work in music, especially bands I'm into. Whether I think it's likely or not, I dunno, they seem to be totally entombed in drama and personal issues at the moment, but I'm hopeful they can claw their way out.


----------



## Acrid

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I don't know about you guys but I always hope people can make it work in music, especially bands I'm into. Whether I think it's likely or not, I dunno, they seem to be totally entombed in drama and personal issues at the moment, but I'm hopeful they can claw their way out.


----------



## JouniK86

The Faceless rooter here too. For me, they have transcended the genre every time they've put an album out. But I also understand how betrayed or let down people who've anticipated seeing them at their best might be feeling, with all the cancellations and not-so-great live shows floating around. I hope they manage to overcome whatever problems they may be facing at the moment individually or altogether.


----------



## squids

anomynous said:


> Entire set. The video has it twice for some reason. Towards the end the video also starts getting out of sync.



jesus christ, sorceron sounds so badass. i think this video confirms my theory about sons of belial, cause spiraling void is like a solid faceless performance and keene does relatively well on the leads, save for the last solo 
also notice how they confirmed spiraling void will be on the album....interesting


----------



## MattThePenguin

I would also like to state that The Faceless had the best sound of the night, like you could actually hear the guitars because they aren't using an absurd amount of gain. Rings of Saturn sounded great too. I didn't stay for Dying Fetus or Black Dahlia though. They messed up some yeah but I'd rather them fuck up than fake it. He's still an excellent guitar player through and through, and it's not easy maintaining constant synergy with a drummer you haven't even known or played with for more than a week and a half.


----------



## squids

is Lucas playing with Rings of Saturn? every clip i have seen of them so far has just shown the other guitarist


----------



## oracles

squids said:


> is Lucas playing with Rings of Saturn? every clip i have seen of them so far has just shown the other guitarist



No, he's not on this tour.


----------



## Spicypickles

squids said:


> is Lucas playing with Rings of Saturn? every clip i have seen of them so far has just shown the other guitarist



The other dude is Miles, sick guitar player.


----------



## squids

Spicypickles said:


> The other dude is Miles, sick guitar player.


i imagine he is quite ill if he is covering all guitar duties on a rings of saturn tour.

i had the strangest dream last night that keene had asked me to fill in for justin mckinney on the last leg of the summer slaughter tour, and i did it and it just messed up my life hard core. not from substance abuse or whatever but it took up all my time and while it was fun, i wished i had never agreed. and then i woke up, and told myself i would never smoke that much before bed again.


----------



## valder

squids said:


> i imagine he is quite ill if he is covering all guitar duties on a rings of saturn tour.
> 
> i had the strangest dream last night that keene had asked me to fill in for justin mckinney on the last leg of the summer slaughter tour, and i did it and it just messed up my life hard core. not from substance abuse or whatever but it took up all my time and while it was fun, i wished i had never agreed. and then i woke up, and told myself i would never smoke that much before bed again.


thank you for sharing


----------



## marcwormjim

Try not to smoke before posting, either.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I thought The Faceless sounded pretty good last night (Summer Slaughter San Diego). Keene's clean vocals were pretty uninspired, but the solos were spot on


----------



## takotakumi

wannabguitarist said:


> I thought The Faceless sounded pretty good last night (Summer Slaughter San Diego). Keene's clean vocals were pretty uninspired, but the solos were spot on


Felt the same when I saw them here in Atlanta on Summer Slaughter.
Everything was spot on but I felt that his choruses and signature "god is dead" chants from autotheism coulve been a little more cheerful or along the original songs. Regardless they put on an amazing show here


----------



## Velokki

It almost feels like I'm becoming a real Faceless basher here, but I honestly think this sounds atrocious:


Listen to the drums and the overall sense of time there. I do usually focus a lot on the playing being tight, so it might not bother everyone nearly as much, but oh man... To their defense, An Autopsy sounded ok. But this is far from the Faceless that I grew to love. The studio stuff is awesome - I really liked Black Star. But I wouldn't be excited in the least to go see them live. And here's a man talking who flew from Finland to UK to see them on multiple dates in 2013 (which of course, they cancelled, haha... was still a good vacation).


----------



## squids

i forgot to say i saw them at the UC last tuesday. they were ok. kind of like a high school band playing at some rally; the vocalist is really the only one with stage presence, while "keene and the gang" just kinda stand there trying not to mess up, though i will admit i'd be pretty hard pressed to do anything more than an occasional head bang while playing their stuff cause it is HARD.
the sound was good, but the other bands playing were better. Oceano surprisingly killed it, for generic breakdowns. i had to leave halfway through TBDM but overall a pretty good show.


----------



## p0ke

Velokki said:


> It almost feels like I'm becoming a real Faceless basher here, but I honestly think this sounds atrocious:



Yeah, that did sound pretty horrible  The sound seemed to get better after a few songs but it sounded like everyone was way off time most of the time...


----------



## Velokki

p0ke said:


> Yeah, that did sound pretty horrible  The sound seemed to get better after a few songs but it sounded like everyone was way off time most of the time...


Exactly! And they do play to a click + have a lot of experience of live shows, so it's not excusable at all for a band of that caliber. Very much a shame, because at their best they were a really, really tight band. Now it sounds like band practice of a decent local band. Which isn't really a compliment.


----------



## CGrant109

We got to hang and catch up with James the other day at the Chicago date. My guitarist put together this video of him playing their set. Still so crazy to think that he learned this set in 2 days...


----------



## Uncreative123

CGrant109 said:


> We got to hang and catch up with James the other day at the Chicago date. My guitarist put together this video of him playing their set. Still so crazy to think that he learned this set in 2 days...



He didn't learn the set in two days- he already had most of it down. He has multiple the Faceless covers up on YouTube.

I talked to Keene at the Denver show and he was friendly just like the previous times we've spoken. He's definitely lost some weight, but it's not like he's got track marks or can't function like some degenerate addict that a lot of people have made him about to be recently for some reason. I didn't really expect him to remember me since it's been about 4 years since the last time and what with me going from very long hair to short, but he definitely remembered. Looked at me like I was crazy that he wouldn't have remembered.


----------



## squids

Uncreative123 said:


> I didn't really expect him to remember me since it's been about 4 years since the last time and what with me going from very long hair to short, but he definitely remembered. Looked at me like I was crazy that he wouldn't have remembered.


to be fair though i do that same thing at every single family event. they're like "dont you remember me?" and i say "of course i do! you must be crazy if you thought i forgot you"
if it works for me, it could work for keene. unless he doesn't owe you money....


----------



## bmth4111

This is really disappointing to see how sloppy they have been sounding lately. I remember seeing them for the first time at a Summer slaughter tour years ago and they were sick! They had just released planetary duality (My favorite tech death album ever!). PD played a huge part in my life.


----------



## Velokki

CGrant109 said:


> We got to hang and catch up with James the other day at the Chicago date. My guitarist put together this video of him playing their set. Still so crazy to think that he learned this set in 2 days...




Ok, in that video, the playing was sick. Some confusion there every now and then, but he seems to be a really good drummer. That guy really has it down.

They seem to be getting more tight and confident after each show of the tour - which is natural. But I still vehemently stand by the fact, that a band should take their time before their tour to really grind their songs. It's almost like they're using the first 3/4 of the tour to practice and gain confidence in their songs, you can really see them getting better towards the end of the tour.

I really hope this tour has been a good experience for Keene, and gives him a positive push of motivation to slay his personal demons once and for all. I'd love him to be what he was in 2011-2012 - sober (at least for the most part), productive and able to stick to commitments.


----------



## squids

james has such a crispy blast beat. Jamming with that guy would be insane


----------



## Uncreative123

squids said:


> to be fair though i do that same thing at every single family event. they're like "dont you remember me?" and i say "of course i do! you must be crazy if you thought i forgot you"
> if it works for me, it could work for keene. unless he doesn't owe you money....



Eh, not quite like that. First name basis. I use to be in a band with someone who lived with him (and mixed/produced by another person that lived with him) and we recorded our album in his studio (Not actually using Keene Machine studios, just the space while he was on a previous Summer Slaughter tour lol). Like I said we've met before and talked at length, drank, etc. It had just been a long time. He's a cool dude that's why I just don't understand a lot of the issues people have with him.


----------



## JimF

The more and more I hear of The Faceless' new material, the more I like The Zenith Passage. God bless McKinney.


----------



## chucklives6960

takotakumi said:


> Felt the same when I saw them here in Atlanta on Summer Slaughter.
> Everything was spot on but I felt that his choruses and signature "god is dead" chants from autotheism coulve been a little more cheerful or along the original songs. Regardless they put on an amazing show here


When I saw them in Dallas for SS, Keene ruined 3 or 4 solos. It was super disappointing to witness, mostly because the parts that he botched were the easiest parts of the songs. He looked extremely confused a lot of the time, and he pulled some real dumb ass nonsense for the diminished sweeps in An Autopsy. I suppose I'm mostly upset because I'm the only one out of my friends that still attempts to give them a chance, and this show was an extreme blow to my already shaky outlook on them now.


----------



## squids

JimF said:


> The more and more I hear of The Faceless' new material, the more I like The Zenith Passage. God bless McKinney.


honestly if keene is just butchering solos live (he wasn't that bad in sf actually) he should just have mckinney do them live lol

Ok so whatever, summer slaughter is over. why hasn't sumerian made any comment about the album? if submitting the album was a prerequisite to get on the tour, they obviously did that (justin made a whole post about it too i think), and it's been at least a month since then, and FIVE YEARS since autotheism. we've had 3 periphery albums, a veil of maya album (and possibly another one soon), 2 contortionist albums, 2 rings of saturn albums, and a shit load of other stuff since then. if they actually have the album into the label, they should put that shit out soon before they lose their entire fan base


----------



## squids

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155885855751908&id=160175836907&ref=page_internal

Looks creepy. I like it


----------



## theo

I want to be excited for this... But I just don't think I can be.

Autotheism whilst being a good album isn't the type of music I came to the faceless for. Couple that with Keene being a gigantic douchelord? Yeah nah I think I'll stick with the zenith passage now.


----------



## oompa

I'm.. 'stoked'. ish. Autotheism wasn't as epic as PD ofc so looking at the trend maybe I shouldn't be (also loved Lyle's drumming) but I'll get my hopes up moderately for this one.

It helps that competition is low, I struggle to find good tech death nowadays that doesn't sound like crap lol


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

The Spiraling Void was savage as hell. I'm pretty stoked for this.
How funny, I was actually just checking both the Sumerian and Faceless pages yesterday to see if there was any album news yet.


----------



## oracles

theo said:


> Couple that with Keene being a gigantic douchelord? Yeah nah I think I'll stick with the zenith passage now.



Justin isn't far behind on the douche scale.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

What makes you say that?


----------



## Tech Wrath

I don't know why he personally doesn't like Justin but I really dislike The Zenith Passage for my own reasons. 
Their new album had numerous riffs that were almost exact replicas of those from Soreption so much to the point of blatant copying in my view. There's a difference between sounding similar to someone, further more, replicating them, and even further more to ripping them off which I believe they have. I just can't enjoy them.


----------



## squids

honestly it's new music, so whatever. i think what a lot of people don't realize is that if a band didn't evolve stylistically and just put out different renditions of planetary duality every few years, they wouldn't exactly be progressing as musicians and probably would lose a good amount of fan base from disinterest. if you like PD so much just find other bands that sound like that. not a big deal.
on the other hand, i still listen to the spiraling void and to me, that is easily the best song they've put out. so if this album is on par with that writing then that is fine with me. i'm interested to hear what the album version sounds like, and i see a possible instrumental on there, so maybe something similar to akeldama in terms of song style.


----------



## Jonathan20022

The Spiraling Void is absurdly good, hoping the rest of the album has that sort of energy going on. 

I don't really care for the drama, but I'm stoked it's coming out and I can't wait to jam it.


----------



## Tech Wrath

Jonathan20022 said:


> The Spiraling Void is absurdly good, hoping the rest of the album has that sort of energy going on.


Definitely their best song. Super easy and fun to play too!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Tech Wrath said:


> I don't know why he personally doesn't like Justin but I really dislike The Zenith Passage for my own reasons.
> Their new album had numerous riffs that were almost exact replicas of those from Soreption so much to the point of blatant copying in my view. There's a difference between sounding similar to someone, further more, replicating them, and even further more to ripping them off which I believe they have. I just can't enjoy them.


Got any examples?


----------



## Tech Wrath

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Got any examples?





I can't remember the exact songs off the top of my head but the beginning riffs in these are pretty damn similar. I remember learning a specific soreption song and then after hearing TZP new album I was able to play one of their riffs perfectly with a note or two difference using the same soreption riff.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Those are completely different songs and riffs, with small similarities and pauses.


----------



## ArtHam

Tech Wrath said:


> I can't remember the exact songs off the top of my head but the beginning riffs in these are pretty damn similar. I remember learning a specific soreption song and then after hearing TZP new album I was able to play one of their riffs perfectly with a note or two difference using the same soreption riff.




What nonsense. With that logic almost everything Soreption did is a Decapitated ripoff in both playing style and production.


----------



## marcwormjim

Watch out for Soreption, ladies!


----------



## Acme

I feel like a weirdo, but I actually prefer the sound of The Spiraling Void demo over the sound of Black Star. Does anyone know if Black Star represents the final mix or not? I hope the album will sound much-much better.


----------



## ArtHam

marcwormjim said:


> Watch out for Soreption, ladies!


Why? I think they're about done. Half the band including the guitarist have quit in the last 8 months.


----------



## Triple7

Acme said:


> I feel like a weirdo, but I actually prefer the sound of The Spiraling Void demo over the sound of Black Star. Does anyone know if Black Star represents the final mix or not? I hope the album will sound much-much better.



It's funny you say that. I have always liked the sound of their demos, more than the final release version. Case in point, The Ancient Covenant.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I can't wait for the new album but I really hope they went back and re-mixed/re-mastered it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

ArtHam said:


> Why? I think they're about done. Half the band including the guitarist have quit in the last 8 months.



And both have been replaced by great players, where'd you get the implication that Soreption is done by any stretch?


----------



## squids

Acme said:


> I feel like a weirdo, but I actually prefer the sound of The Spiraling Void demo over the sound of Black Star. Does anyone know if Black Star represents the final mix or not? I hope the album will sound much-much better.





Triple7 said:


> It's funny you say that. I have always liked the sound of their demos, more than the final release version. Case in point, The Ancient Covenant.


spiraling void is their best mix ever imo. black star is not that bad but i know a lot of people hated it. 
I was a real big fan of the preproduction demo of eidolon reality, so maybe its a trend in Keene overthinking the mix after the fact.


----------



## squids

ArtHam said:


> Why? I think they're about done. Half the band including the guitarist have quit in the last 8 months.


i believe he was joking haha

in regards to TZP ripping off soreption, i mean....."we all rip off meshuggah" amirite?


----------



## elnyrb10

squids said:


> spiraling void is their best mix ever imo. black star is not that bad but i know a lot of people hated it.
> I was a real big fan of the preproduction demo of eidolon reality, so maybe its a trend in Keene overthinking the mix after the fact.



for every faceless record i've always gone back and liked the demos more than the album cuts. Maybe its because the way it was initially presented clicked with more, or something like that, so the same might happen with the pre-album cut of spiraling void


----------



## anomynous

It’s definitely going to be slightly different than the version from 2 years ago because it has Ken on it.


----------



## squids

anomynous said:


> It’s definitely going to be slightly different than the version from 2 years ago because it has Ken on it.


true, i hope that the time between when they released black star and now was spent on fixing the mix to be more "void"-y


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Big_taco

I immediately restarted that song once it was over. That last half after the clean break is pretty sick.


----------



## squids

definitely hearing Ken's influence, beginning sounds a lot like a more technical Abigail Williams song. that being said, i fucking love this song. Ken sounds great, the mix isn't as poor as black star, and interesting to hear another (what i think is) Mckinney solo in the slow part. definitely "bitchin to the max" as the thread tag states.


----------



## squids

YO ALSO it's on iTunes (the album) and spiraling void and black star are already up, spiraling void sounds just as badass as before except drums are a little more all over the place


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

That was... way better than what I was expecting. The mix was a little weird at first but its not bad sounding and Ken sounds incredible. The flute solo was pretty cool but it went on a little long IMO. I didn't really have high hopes for this album but if the rest of the songs are like this then I know I'll enjoy it. I wish the album art wasn't so fucking lame though.


----------



## feraledge

anomynous said:


>



I stopped reading this thread a while ago, but remembered the album is coming and wanted to see if there was anything new. Glad I did. I want more of this, killer Faceless songs, and then back down to zero caring about Keene's needlessly dramatic life. If Faceless was just a studio band, I'd be fine with it, probably more so at this point. All things aside, dude can write.


----------



## Jonathan20022

This song kicks ass, and it's just a month away! Pretty exciting that it's finally here.


----------



## MattThePenguin

feraledge said:


> I stopped reading this thread a while ago, but remembered the album is coming and wanted to see if there was anything new. Glad I did. I want more of this, killer Faceless songs, and then back down to zero caring about Keene's needlessly dramatic life. If Faceless was just a studio band, I'd be fine with it, probably more so at this point. All things aside, dude can write.



I would and wouldn't. When I saw them live at Summer Slaughter it was the tits. The solos in the Spiraling Void were so awesome to hear


----------



## squids

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I wish the album art wasn't so fucking lame though.


Aw man i love the album art, its extra creepy. Kinda mirrors the mood of Digging the Grave


----------



## anomynous

This is the best album art the faceless has had yet


----------



## Triple7

Yeah, I think I'm going to skip this one. I don't like the vocals at all. Not that Ken is bad, I just prefer a different style. I'm not very fond of the mix either. Of course this is only my opinion.


----------



## Nick4764

Man this is such a step up from that terrible Black Star song they released a couple months back. Maybe this new album won't suck


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

squids said:


> Aw man i love the album art, its extra creepy. Kinda mirrors the mood of Digging the Grave


Eh, it looks like a high schoolers photoshop project to me. Not at all what I'd expect a band of The Faceless' caliber to use.


----------



## Acme

I'm digging the new song and it sound much better than Black Star, but the drum sound is just absolutely laughable here, especially during the fast parts.  The dynamics are absolutely terrible, it's like listening to a really bad drum machine with its default settings. Has he moved to a new drum VST recently and still learning how to dial in the sound of it?


----------



## anomynous

Turns out they didn't have Ken rerecord vocals for The Spiraling Void, which may be the laziest thing I've ever heard


----------



## squids

anomynous said:


> Turns out they didn't have Ken rerecord vocals for The Spiraling Void, which may be the laziest thing I've ever heard


Where did you hear that? Thats hilarious considering i came on here to say “Ken sounds a lot like Derrick on spiraling void...”. If it really is Derrick though, they rerecorded him because it sounds a bit different than the old one, and im i know they rerecorded Keene’s vocals too. Interestingly enough, this is the first time i actually like the new spiraling void mix more than the original.


----------



## anomynous

squids said:


> Where did you hear that? Thats hilarious considering i came on here to say “Ken sounds a lot like Derrick on spiraling void...”. If it really is Derrick though, they rerecorded him because it sounds a bit different than the old one, and im i know they rerecorded Keene’s vocals too. Interestingly enough, this is the first time i actually like the new spiraling void mix more than the original.



On one of Ken's FB statuses someone asked if he did vocals on Blackstar & Spiraling Void. He replied "Blackstar" so I'm taking that as a no


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I ordered the album on Itunes and its definitely still Derek's vocals on The Spiraling Void. That decision makes no sense to me, Ken is a monster vocalist (not as good as Derek IMO but still) so why not have him re-do the song? I mean he's already on every other song so...


----------



## squids

I think Derek probably wrote the lyrics and shit so might as well keep him on it since it’s his “intellectual property”


----------



## Jonathan20022

Just finished figuring this out, I've had this song on repeat since it came out. It's not as high up there as Spiraling Void for me, but I'm excited again for the album.


----------



## Lada The Great

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155025012721074&id=200878716073 

What happened?


----------



## marcwormjim

Link is dead now. Basically, The Faceless announced Inanimate Existance as an opening act just before rape allegations against an IE member broke, and are now attempting damage control by announcing that they’re dumped.


----------



## anomynous

I'm confused at the backlash against The Faceless over this. With everything going on right now in the entertainment industry, why wouldn't they drop them?


----------



## Sogradde

anomynous said:


> I'm confused at the backlash against The Faceless over this. With everything going on right now in the entertainment industry, why wouldn't they drop them?


Because "innocent until proven guilty" used to be a thing.


----------



## Dommak89

Sogradde said:


> Because "innocent until proven guilty" used to be a thing.


I understand, why they dropped the band, that is indeed damage control/marketing. I don't understand them trying to legitimize their decision. Someone on facebook already said it: Why not just say you drop the band and be done with it?


----------



## exo

Keene doesn't get that the fans see right thru the "I'm trying to cover my ass" bullshit...or that there was no NEED to try and play the "cover my ass" game in this situation. A much more direct statement along the lines of "a member of the opening act for the tour has had some VERY serious accusations leveled against him, and this tour can't be dealing with the fallout from that" would have gone over MUCH better.


----------



## anomynous

That’s basically what they did with the original post, but that wasn’t good enough apparently. Especially when Inanimate Existence then posted it was because they dab on the tour bus or something.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

anomynous said:


> That’s basically what they did with the original post, but that wasn’t good enough apparently. Especially when Inanimate Existence then posted it was because they dab on the tour bus or something.



Then leave it at that and let the trolls troll. What you do not do is follow up the way Michael did.

The guy is literally a moron and should not be handling their social media.


----------



## ArtHam

Doesn't work like that. Guy can't do anything right for some people. He left it at that initially and then was called out by people who dissed him for not announcing the seriousness of the allegations. Then he does and people complain about that too. Like most social media issues it's a lose/lose situation. Someone winds up getting pissed off.


----------



## oracles

ArtHam said:


> Doesn't work like that. Guy can't do anything right for some people. He left it at that initially and then was called out by people who dissed him for not announcing the seriousness of the allegations. Then he does and people complain about that too. Like most social media issues it's a lose/lose situation. Someone winds up getting pissed off.



They seemingly can't do anything without having torches and pitchforks put at their throats, every single post they make is flooded with hundreds upon hundreds of troll comments and people shitting on them for literally anything. I'm sure someone somewhere blames Keene when it rains for fucks sake.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

ArtHam said:


> Doesn't work like that. Guy can't do anything right for some people. He left it at that initially and then was called out by people who dissed him for not announcing the seriousness of the allegations. Then he does and people complain about that too. Like most social media issues it's a lose/lose situation. Someone winds up getting pissed off.



Eh,

I mean I get your point but he could have definitely left it with the first post and have been done with it and avoided raging and pissing off more fans.

But to each their own.

IMO the best way to deal with trolls is to either completely ignore them or just crack a joke.

Don't feed them.


----------



## squids

oracles said:


> They seemingly can't do anything without having torches and pitchforks put at their throats, every single post they make is flooded with hundreds upon hundreds of troll comments and people shitting on them for literally anything. I'm sure someone somewhere blames Keene when it rains for fucks sake.


at this point i feel bad for them, when they announced the new album people were slinging shit all over the comments. honestly i dont understand what these trolls are even thinking, its pretty hard to spin this situation to make the faceless look bad and yet they find a way


----------



## Eptaceros

Here's a link to the statement from Cameron (IE):

https://www.facebook.com/cameron.porras.3/posts/1740787545954278


anyone in here feeling bad for The Faceless is a goddamn idiot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Eptaceros said:


> Here's a link to the statement from Cameron (IE):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cameron.porras.3/posts/1740787545954278
> 
> 
> anyone in here feeling bad for The Faceless is a goddamn idiot.



Goddamn, I was about to give them a thumbs up, too.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Cam's post sounds genuine and I'm inclined to believe him.
But I can't fault The Faceless for their decision to drop them. I don't know anything about an internet shitstorm or follow up posts or anything, but dropping the act makes sense from a PR perspective. With what's going on with Decapitated, and all the allegations floating around the entire entertainment industry, in addition to what Cam touches on 'even just an allegation can ruin opportunities; etc' I can totally see it being a perfectly valid panic response, because all it takes is for one guy to go "The Faceless are rape enablers because X said Y on Z tour raped her and they're sweeping it under the rug," and all of a sudden, now this is their problem.
It sucks but that's the way the cookie crumbles.

Plus, you know, this is *definitely *a thing-


oracles said:


> They seemingly can't do anything without having torches and pitchforks put at their throats, every single post they make is flooded with hundreds upon hundreds of troll comments and people shitting on them for literally anything. I'm sure someone somewhere blames Keene when it rains for fucks sake.


----------



## oracles

Regardless of whether or not the accused is or isn't guilty, dropping them from the tour is 100% the right thing to do until more information becomes available. As previously mentioned, Decapitated is on charges for similar events, Eddie Hermida had accusations levelled against him (which he's just responded to) and with the #metoo movement gaining momentum and giving people an avenue to come forward, allowing them to remain on the tour does more harm than good, and the allegations need to be investigated and given their due course and chance at justice. 

From a PR stand point, The Faceless did definitely shit the bed. There was much better, more diplomatic ways to handle this, and it didn't need to turn into them insulting fans. I understand their frustration in that every post they've made for the last three years is littered with trolling and shit posts and that will wear anyone down, but it's still not a good look.


----------



## Eptaceros

No. When Ken found out about this alleged rape story, what he should've done was contact IE immediately and create some solid room for discourse. Hell, get the police involved if need be. To pull the plug in such a flinching manner was cowardly and immature. The whole "good PR move" angle does not apply here cause

1) If they had taken proper steps to deal with the situation first IN PRIVATE, any potential future public posts would be prefaced with that. That would show a solid move on their part, and keep the public faithful in their actions. 

2) The Faceless does not have any reputation to save. Internal drama within the band since its inception, delaying releases, cancelling major tours/shows around the globe, the list goes on. What a joke. and now this teenage gossip bullshit.


----------



## marcwormjim

I’m cynical enough to entertain the notion that the now-deleted grandstanding from the official Faceless account was someone’s impulsive attempt at generating positive PR. I’m biased enough to easily imagine someone throwing another party under the bus in a very public and righteous manner, solely for the sake of elevating their own sunken brand.

I’m a fan of the music, great musicians have always been involved, and I’m still looking forward to the new album. But “The Faceless” _brand_ is a running joke.


----------



## squids

If you read their post, they clearly say that the only reason they know about this is that they contacted them (hence the “poorly photoshopped text message pictures”), so maybe go and reread it.

Also i will say that a band is made up of real people that have personality traits just like everyone else and so if those traits just so happen to be on the shitty side, its gonna be pretty obvious and publicized. they also dont have a manager at this point (im pretty sure ej shannon never returned) so im sure keene’s awkward personality getting directly put on the interwebs as the face of the faceless (haha) is gonna be a PR failure but at this point you gotta give them some points for at least trying to get their shit together


----------



## marcwormjim

I really don’t.


----------



## aesthyrian

The Faceless is headlining, it's their tour, they can drop any band they want at any time. Shit's been done before for much less, and sometimes in the middle of a tour. Don't like it? Don't support the tour or the headlining act. Now, being dropped from one tour is definitely a big financial hit, but it shouldn't risk the end of your band, so I'm sure IE will carry on after this all passes if the allegations are indeed untrue.

I'll let the police/court decide this one. Personally, I think a rape allegation is much more important than a missed tour opportunity. And hey, now I know that IE is a band that exists, so they've got that going for them.


----------



## Sogradde

oracles said:


> Regardless of whether or not the accused is or isn't guilty, dropping them from the tour is 100% the right thing to do until more information becomes available.


Do you understand what this is implying?
Some random bitch is spewing bullshit about you and it's okay for you to get fired from your job "until more information becomes available"?
I say it again: Innocent until proven guilty used to be a thing. And as someone who has been on the receiving end of a very similar stick, I can assure you that these allegations, no matter if you're guilty or not, kill your reputation for good.


----------



## marcwormjim

This is a site where you can change every word in a thread to “hur dur” except for the brand names and still follow the discussion. The closest you’ll find to empathy here is an empathy contest that started with last week’s story and ended with this week’s story.


----------



## anomynous

squids said:


> they also dont have a manager at this point (im pretty sure ej shannon never returned) so im sure keene’s awkward personality getting directly put on the interwebs as the face of the faceless (haha) is gonna be a PR failure but at this point you gotta give them some points for at least trying to get their shit together



EJ Shannon's been their manager since right after he "dropped" them. He's also Inanimate Existence's manager.


----------



## feraledge

Sogradde said:


> Some random bitch is spewing bullshit about you


Sooo... how about that “innocent till proven guilty” trope?


----------



## Sogradde

I was obviously speaking from the perspective of a hypothetical innocent person?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Innocent until proven guilty *is *still how things proceed in modern times. Social media just brought back the barbaric witch hunt in droves.

The Faceless had every right to drop the band from the tour because of this. 

But Micheal and Ken both fanned the fire because a friend of Ken's accused someone of raping her. Ken made it very apparent that his motivation behind his posts and I'm sure his post on the main page as well was because his friend says she was raped. But they still did nothing inherently wrong by not naming the people involved, Cameron revealed himself to clear the air and put his side out there for people to read.

https://www.facebook.com/ken.sorceron.5/posts/10156809876247589

Cameron responds with his side of the story, and Ken says that all he got was a vape joke and photoshopped conversations. Other than each other's word, there has been no proof publicly revealed of neither the alleged rape, nor these forged conversations.

This is why these matters should be handled in a court of a law, everyone feels like enacting their own sense of justice. But there are no facts being thrown around, just conjecture, non-verifiable statements, and emotionally driven discussion.

If Cameron did rape the woman, and forge his screenshots **** him. And likewise, if she is making this up and is going to lengths to ruin this guys life instead of getting actual recourse legally, then **** her.

And let's not forget that the only reason this is happening, is because the rabid fanbase pushed until they got exactly what they asked for. Faceless simply said they were dropping a band from their lineup for reasons they did not feel like discussing in public. We keep throwing the members of the bands and their statements under the bus, but when are randos trolling going to ever be held accountable for their bullshit as well?


----------



## marcwormjim

I disagree with your criticism, dismiss it with the label of mere trolling, and insist you be dealt with before the critics of the band are dealt with before the band statements are dealt with.

In doing this, I am agreeing with you 100%, and want to be your huckleberry.


----------



## DudeManBrother

With IE getting bumped from the tour; my band gets their spot in Seattle on Dec. 2nd. Pretty stoked about that


----------



## marcwormjim

And, for god’s sakes, when someone from the faceless camp asks if you’ve raped anybody recently, say “no.”


----------



## Jonathan20022

Just listened to the album, the singles feel wholeheartedly like the best content on the album. The opening track sounds so pretentious, and the spoken word moments/songs they've used in the past were also pretentious but the opener achieves new heights in trying to hard IMO.

Also the Shake the Disease Cover felt totally out of place, I'm definitely going to alienate it from the album when I import it to my iTunes. Would have been better placed in that solo cover album Keene said he's planning.

The Spiraling Void is still the album's highlight for me, that track kicks ass and I've listened to it hundreds of times at this point. But this is definitely the weakest Faceless entry so far, there's effectively 7 full on tracks that musically tie the album together. The Intro and Interlude are just short spoken word moments to build atmosphere, and the cover like I said before feels totally out of place. 

There's an instrumental track which is aptly named at the rear end of the album, and it's actually pretty cool to see the melody and song hold itself up without Keene's vocals or Ken's screaming. The album closer is actually one of the best moments on the album, it's not a very fast or shreddy song but it vibes really well and doesn't get too weird in random spots.

5/10 out of me.


----------



## Velokki

Some really good stuff on the new album, but oh my, is Spiraling Void 10x worse compared to the original single a couple of years back. Production choices + drums much worse IMO.

This album certainly portrays the fact that there was a rough time in Keene's life. It's incoherent and dark, and certainly finishing the album has been a really tough mountain to summit for him. The fact that the covers album never happened, and a cover song is forced in here, tells a lot. And aren't "I Am" and "Digging The Grave" far fetched covers as well?

But for one, I find the cover of Shake The Disease very, very good. Maybe that's just me! There are very innovative things about the record, for example the beginning of "I Am", and Digging The Grave, too.

But this interview really gives a picture on how making of the album was for Keene:


First listen; I really like the album, and once again they have evolved since their last full length.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Well the stream just went up and I sat through it.
I was really hoping that Jonathan was full of it but he's not.

This was....really disappointing. Especially after such a long wait. 
The Spiraling Void is still by far the best on the record. Terminal Breath was good, I Am was decent, but neither stood out as much as the singles.


----------



## Sammy J

I can't tell if the drums are worse on the album version of 'The Spiraling Void', or if I'm just to used to the original version. I did find some of the snare usage and sped up drums in sections a little jarring at first, and still prefer the original. But it is a ripping track.

The album on the whole I'm really digging, unsurprisingly. 'The Terminal Breath' is terrific, 'Blackstar' and 'Digging the Grave' are very nice, and I too enjoy the 'Shake the Disease' cover. I could do without the spoken word bits and pieces personally, they're a little contrived - but not a deal breaker.

Solid 8.5/10 for mine. On par with 'Autotheism' but a little below their earlier works.


----------



## squids

can't believe i waited 5 years for that. I Am is ok, that chorus thing is just out of place. the singles are still good obviously but definitely a 4.5/10. too bad that will probably be the last faceless album.


----------



## anomynous

Well at least it's getting very mixed reviews


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I expected to be disappointed and I was. Cup Of Mephistopheles is the only other decent song besides the singles. This has to be the most watered down and pussified version of The Faceless possible, I don't know what Keene did to lose all of his sick riffing abilities but its a damn shame. I won't be buying the next Faceless album and I wish I hadn't bought this one.


----------



## Selkoid

I can't get into the production on the album at all, it's almost distracting. My favorite track is the intro track haha.


----------



## Triple7

Yeah, the production is killing me too. Everything is so sterile. 

Ken, while being a good vocalist, doesn't fit here. Just my opinion of course. 

I love what they used to sound like. First two albums are so damn good. Didn't bother with these last two though. Well, to each their own.


----------



## Big_taco

It's kinda a bummer the singles are the strongest tracks. "I am" starts pretty strong but then kinda hits a wall and drags the last half or so. I also find the production weird and somewhat off putting. 

The spoken word tracks would probably feel less shoehorned if the album was a few tracks longer but with the ratio of quality tracks to filler I'm not sure that would make it a better album. The subject matter also comes off as a confirmation of all Keene's personal problems which made it a little had to listen given the last few years of problems they've had. 

I hope this isn't the last Faceless album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

How would this compare to Autotheism?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Slightly better since theres actually a couple good songs. I hate that album though so take what I said with a grain of salt.


----------



## philkilla

This album is really fucking weird...or maybe I'm just biased because how sick the new morbid angel is.


----------



## Big_taco

philkilla said:


> This album is really fucking weird...or maybe I'm just biased because how sick the new morbid angel is.


Nah...it is very weird. I've spun it twice today. The first time was kinda disappointing, leading to my above post. The second was slightly better but still weird. 

The production, while off putting, does fit the dark and empty subject matter.


----------



## mikah912

Been listening to this all morning trying to really get a good sense of it.

It's weird. The lyrics certainly mark this as the most personal Faceless record as of late, yet the music makes it seem like the most cut-and-paste. Yeah, the production is super sterile where pretty much everything from Ken Sorceron's vocals, all guitars, bass, toms and hi-hats are squashed into a tiny, tinny midrange part of the spectrum, while Keene's vocals and the snare and kick occupy almost all of the rest. But musically, it's soooooo lifeless and predictable. 

If you're not tired of robotic double-bass and blastbeats by the time "The Spiraling Void" ends, you're a better man than I. There's just not a single song here that feels like 4-5 guys sat in a studio or practice space and worked any of it out together. It feels like Keene demos where he recorded all of the guitars and bass to Superior Drummer stock "metal" patterns, then had Justin McKinney contribute solos in parts. I know Keene has always been the dominant force, but Autotheism just had way more personality. Lyle Cooper's drum parts sounded like they were recorded by a human, Evan Brewer's basslines were constantly snaking around the music, and Wes Hauch's riffing and solos stood out.

Don't get any of that here...ad I like The Zenith Passage and Justin McKinney as a guitar player. But this record.....it's just very disjointed. Too unfocused, too short, too scattershot....


----------



## anomynous

Too short? It's the longest Faceless album


----------



## squids

alright i cooled off and spent the about 4 hours in the car total today and just listened to it back to back. I think it's probably Keene's best work. I still don't like the fact that it was 5 years in the making and it's really only 6 songs and 3 of them i've been listening to for months/years but the other 3 are pretty good. i feel like this is music coming from actual emotion rather than some bullshit alien abduction/god isn't real trash that someone wrote cause it's "metal". the intro and reprise are unnecessary but i guess add to the "spooky" vibe if you're into that. idk why everyone hates the production, it's way better than the shitty, overly gain-y akeldama sound, it's sterile and precise and cold just like tech death should be, i'd say "to each their own" but that's also a bunch of bs and if you don't like it then don't listen to it, plain and simple. i'm sure you'll go back to playing planetary duality on repeat since that's "real genius" anyways. it's also the longest faceless album, as well as i find the bass much more tasteful on this album, evan's was kinda all over the place, and all wes put on autotheism was 10 billion years and the 1 solo, which is exactly what happened here except with justin mckinney playing more solos and probably not writing much at all but whatever. nobody listens to the faceless without expecting to listen to "the michael keene project", so i'm not sure why you're expecting a full band writing songs together. if you want more mckinney, there's the zenith passage. Ken sounds monstrous and spiraling void is a break from that i guess but this album has the most black metal influence and theres not a lot of people that would have done a better job, everything is tight and sterile but his voice is more raw, adds some texture to it all. also the depeche mode cover is kinda cool considering it's completely out of the blue. i'm sticking with my low rating, i would be happy to see more from this lineup but 3 new songs and a 2 minute instrumental is kinda weak.


----------



## valder

The drums sound like they were written by a guitarist. AKA, they're boring.


wait, apparently drums weren't programmed? Weird. Lyle Cooper spoiled us for drums in this band


----------



## DeathbyDesign

Is it just me or does it feel like the album doesn't really flow that well? Some songs are good but others feel rushed and forced to be on this record to fill it out .


----------



## Velokki

Btw just to let you know, there are bass frequencies on the album. Just none of my headphones or old speakers could reproduce them.

Just got a pair of Genelec G Two speakers - Digging The Grave is massive on these. The bass is very, very low, in the sub region. It's kind of a menacing round wall of force that really ties the mix together. Also, with these the mix is super clear.

Give the album's production another chance and listen to it with really good speakers if you can.


----------



## cip 123

Tried listening to some of this but I don't think I'll get through it. The guitar and bass tones really just irk me. I listened to "I am" and hearing it fade out I think I'm done with this album.

From what I've heard about the instrumental track, spoken word stuff. This doesn't feel like 5 years in the making, something about that fade out just seemed like "I am" was unfinished. Anyone else get that vibe? 

Like I'm fine waiting 5 years for an album, I didn't have my expectations too high, but it doesn't even really feel finished to me.


----------



## oompa

Digging the grave is absolutely amazing (maybe even better than its Faith No More counterpart!) 

Will listen to whole album later!


----------



## GenghisCoyne

I hated the clean keene vocals when i was an angsty try hard death metal tween. Then they grew on me. Now it just makes me think "o this shit again". The cycle is complete.


----------



## metallifan3091

squids said:


> alright i cooled off and spent the about 4 hours in the car total today and just listened to it back to back. I think it's probably Keene's best work... i'm sticking with my low rating, i would be happy to see more from this lineup but 3 new songs and a 2 minute instrumental is kinda weak.



Just to clarify, you're saying that you'd give this a 4.5/10 AND you think it's the best Faceless album?


----------



## teqnick

I can understand the comments of this album feeling thrown together, and not 5 years worth of work. I definitely get that, but I still enjoyed it. It's not nearly as epic or cohesive as Autotheism, but I can't justify the hate. I guess i'm not tired of the Keene cleans yet. I'm hoping we can get one more project with a solid lineup in the next few years before The Faceless fully dissolves. 


Fuck it, sign me up for an official, "The Michael Keene Project." I'll be the only one waiting in line with my money out


----------



## Vyn

Bitterly disapointed by this record. Going back to 2008:


----------



## squids

metallifan3091 said:


> Just to clarify, you're saying that you'd give this a 4.5/10 AND you think it's the best Faceless album?


do you know how to read? clearly gave it that rating for the amount of filler after waiting 5 years. the actual songs are keenes best work.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

squids said:


> the actual songs are keenes best work.


Wrong.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I love this album


----------



## squids

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Wrong.


Ok well enjoy listening to 30 minutes of 10 year old music over and over again. I’m sure that’s why you’re “big nd sweaty”.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

squids said:


> Ok well enjoy listening to 30 minutes of 10 year old music over and over again. I’m sure that’s why you’re “big nd sweaty”.



Yes because all fans of Akeldama and Planetary Duality do nothing but stream those albums nonstop. 

The fuck kinda retort is this?


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes because all fans of Akeldama and Planetary Duality do nothing but stream those albums nonstop.
> 
> The fuck kinda retort is this?



To be fair, Planetary Duality was my gym album for many, many years  I'm happy to listen to it over and over again because it genuinely slays just as hard as the first time I heard it back in 2008, unlike this record where I won't actually mind if I never hear it again, heck it's in the "I just wasted 50min of my life" bucket at the moment. I appreciate what Keene is trying to present with this one but it probably would have done better being released under a different project. It's not The Faceless.


----------



## feraledge

squids said:


> do you know how to read? clearly gave it that rating for the amount of filler after waiting 5 years. the actual songs are keenes best work.


Nothing about that odd rant of a review was clear. Hype down.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

squids said:


> Ok well enjoy listening to 30 minutes of 10 year old music over and over again. I’m sure that’s why you’re “big nd sweaty”.


It's actually 65 minutes of music that I'll continue to listen to and I'm not sure what my username has to do with anything beside me being fat and sweating a lot.


----------



## squids

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes because all fans of Akeldama and Planetary Duality do nothing but stream those albums nonstop.
> 
> The fuck kinda retort is this?


Really? cause it seems like 90% of all of you complaining do the same thing about every new release, no matter who's album it is. you just want something like PD, like the common man's collapse, like P1, like chaosphere, and those are just what springs to mind. do you not get tired of the same sound, over and over again? it wouldn't be "progressive metal" if the sound didn't progress.


----------



## Vyn

squids said:


> Really? cause it seems like 90% of all of you complaining do the same thing about every new release, no matter who's album it is. you just want something like PD, like the common man's collapse, like P1, like chaosphere, and those are just what springs to mind. do you not get tired of the same sound, over and over again? it wouldn't be "progressive metal" if the sound didn't progress.



Not completely (if at all) true - Take the new Morbid Angel record for example. The production isn't the best, but the material is wicked and it feels solidly like an MA album, 7/10 (at a minimum) would spin again, thoroughly enjoyed it. In Becoming A Ghost on the other hand doesn't feel like a The Faceless record and isn't that enjoyable either.

I'm all for bands experimenting with their sounds and trying new things but in this case they came up with a lemon IMO.


----------



## InCasinoOut

This dude's edgy ranting about the album is more entertaining than the album itself.

That's my review.

Also, Keene needs to stop using the same arpeggiated 7/8 pattern as riff filler. You know, that one that first showed up in Akeldama.


----------



## Harry

InCasinoOut said:


> T*his dude's edgy ranting about the album is more entertaining than the album itself.*



  I cannot disagree with that train of thought


----------



## Sammy J

Sounds like a logical extension of Autotheism to me? I dunno, don't see the big deal.

Planetary Duality was nearly 10 years ago - it's unrealistic to expect them to still sound the same.


----------



## mikah912

Sammy J said:


> Sounds like a logical extension of Autotheism to me? I dunno, don't see the big deal.
> 
> Planetary Duality was nearly 10 years ago - it's unrealistic to expect them to still sound the same.



Well, I think it's overly reductive to boil all criticism of this record down to "Well, you guys just want Akeldama and Planetary Duality rehashed. They gotta grow, man!"

Personally, I really like Autotheism. But that record had a consistency, logic and personality amongst all of its musicians that this one does not. Brandon Griffin was in during the making of this record...then he wasn't. Chason Westmoreland apparently handled drums (although they sound as sterile as hell and might as well have been programmed)...then he was out too. Alex Rudinger was a part, then he wasn't. They juggled vocalists too. The end result sounds like it. 

It's not a bad record. Just disappointing to varying degrees. I'd love for them to get a full stable line-up at some point, but who knows if that'll ever happen.


----------



## iamaom

I think the album is okay. Not something I'll listen to on repeat, but it's a nice break from other stuff. What I really don't understand is why this band is as popular as it is, to me they've never really made anything really amazing, nothing that blows me away like the bands they're inspired by. Like, PD looks and sounds like a typical 2010's tech death album, out of the hundreds you can find youtube with almost identical album art, band logos, production, vocals, etc. I have no idea why this one is so praised. Hell it's not even that technical compared to older bands like Spawn of Possession. I guess I like Becoming a Ghost more than the typical fan because I didn't have any expectations to begin with. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I gotta say the album art is top notch though.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Why can't people just accept that you all like different things without getting pissy about it? 

Yeah I don't like the new album a ton, just dig like 4/10 songs enough to listen to them. But I won't argue with guys for expecting material that sounds like Akeldama or Planetary Duality. That's their preference.

The only bait and switch here IMO is that interview they had with Michael/Ken/Justin they referenced callbacks and moments that touched on themes from their first releases. But I never recalled anything actively when I spun IBaG like 5-6 times.


----------



## bloc

Regarding the new album, I dug the guitar solos and surprisingly I dug the clean vocals


----------



## squids

Jonathan20022 said:


> Why can't people just accept that you all like different things without getting pissy about it?
> 
> Yeah I don't like the new album a ton, just dig like 4/10 songs enough to listen to them. But I won't argue with guys for expecting material that sounds like Akeldama or Planetary Duality. That's their preference.
> 
> The only bait and switch here IMO is that interview they had with Michael/Ken/Justin they referenced callbacks and moments that touched on themes from their first releases. But I never recalled anything actively when I spun IBaG like 5-6 times.


The solo section on I Am kinda reminded me of the solo section on Xenochrist. that's it though.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

this album is closer to hoobastank than it is akeldama


----------



## CreptorStatus

iamaom said:


> ..they've never really made anything really amazing, nothing that blows me away like the bands they're inspired by. Like, PD looks and sounds like a typical 2010's tech death album, out of the hundreds you can find youtube with almost identical album art, band logos, production, vocals, etc. I have no idea why this one is so praised.



Man, i think you should go back and take another listen to Planetary Duality because never have i seen someone so wrong. PD is up there with Necrophagist's Epitaph in pure technical death metal perfection. Every song on the album is top notch, even the interludes are great and don't come off as filler. The natural sounding production on that album was perfect, no drum samples, real mic'd up guitar tones, dynamics, etc. It actually sounds like people playing instruments. Its fast paced, its heavy, its melodic, the solos are unique and tasteful. Every song on PD has a dozen memorable parts and quality riffs. Lyle Cooper's drum performance is the best The Faceless has ever had. If there are hundreds of bands that made albums like this - please shoot me a list.


----------



## elnyrb10

I'm really digging the record, and especially shake the disease. Could care less that it's a cover, and the hook is too damn catchy


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I need to give Planetary Duality a proper listen tonight. I've never been able to get into it.


----------



## vilk

iamaom said:


> PD looks and sounds like a typical 2010's tech death album, out of the hundreds you can find youtube with almost identical album art, band logos, production, vocals, etc.



Because it came out in 2008, no doubt prompting the 2010 deathcore trends that would follow.


I always thought Legion of the Serpent was kinda _meh_, though.


----------



## xCaptainx

Had no idea Shake The Disease with a cover! Feel bad that it's my favourite song on the album. The juxtaposition between an upbeat melody and song progression + tech death is awesome. Wish more bands of this style wrote like that. It's a great hook.


----------



## InCasinoOut

To me, I remember The Faceless just blowing away all the other deathcore bands when Akeldama came out. I even discovered the band when all they had were demos of Leica and Ghost of a Stranger in Drop Db, and listened to that shit hundreds of times and showed all my friends who'd be interested (steered many away from A7X, phew). I'm sure for many of us here in our late 20s and early 30s, deathcore was our gateway to more extreme metal, and they were at the top. That album is still so fun to listen to, even though they were young and still finding their sound. I actually enjoy that every song on that album sounds totally different from each other, to me it just sounds like they were exploring a spectrum of songwriting when they didn't have a defined voice, without sticking in any lazy filler tracks.

Then Planetary Duality came out, and honestly I didn't get into it right away. It was just soooo fast for me at first, and sounded like a giant change over Akeldama. I eventually came to absolutely love it though, and attempting to learn as much of it on guitar as possible is probably the main reason I made a huge improvement in my playing compared to prior years of lazy "practice". I came to be amazed that they went from disjointed Akeldama to a fully fleshed out theme in an album, and it sparked my love for other-wordly tech-death. This is still one of those albums I can listen to from start to finish, and let it loop around all over again.

Then when Autotheism came out, I felt like they already made a huge impact on other bands influenced by them and started feeling like they were falling behind the wave they inspired instead of staying at the forefront. I loved the first two albums because I thought they were full of catchy riffs and sections while being fast and technical, but nothing stood out on Autotheism for me like that. I can see the album as a logical progression and maturation of Keene's songwriting though. 

The new album right now feels like when I heard Autotheism for the first time. Certainly not a bad record, but nothing stands out to me yet. Will give it a few more spins still. I hope it still grows on me!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

vilk said:


> Because it came out in 2008, no doubt prompting the 2010 deathcore trends that would follow.
> 
> 
> I always thought Legion of the Serpent was kinda _meh_, though.



That reminds me of people complaining about Killswitch Engage sounding like a "typical metalcore band", or Disarm the Descent sounding like a "typical metalcore album."

Dude, they made that genre what it was. EVERYONE tried copying Killswitch's sound.


----------



## Velokki

CreptorStatus said:


> The natural sounding production on that album was perfect, no drum samples


Umm... WHAT? D
PD is my favorite album of all time (well, tied with Tool's Lateralus).

But c'mon... no drum samples? :S NATURAL SOUNDING?


----------



## CreptorStatus

Velokki said:


> Umm... WHAT? D
> PD is my favorite album of all time (well, tied with Tool's Lateralus).
> 
> But c'mon... no drum samples? :S NATURAL SOUNDING?



No doubt its a modern metal drum recording.. but yes. Besides the kick which was triggered, the drums were not sampled or edited. According to Keene at least.

And really, compare the drums on Planetary Duality to the drums on In Becoming A Ghost. Tell me which sounds more "real."


----------



## squids

CreptorStatus said:


> No doubt its a modern metal drum recording.. but yes. Besides the kick which was triggered, the drums were not sampled or edited. According to Keene at least.
> 
> And really, compare the drums on Planetary Duality to the drums on In Becoming A Ghost. Tell me which sounds more "real."


you should watch this video of Chason playing live (the whole thing or after 2 min mark) his playing actually sounds like that. i'm willing to bet the single version of spiraling void was made with samples and the album version was actual drum recording.


----------



## mikah912

squids said:


> you should watch this video of Chason playing live (the whole thing or after 2 min mark) his playing actually sounds like that. i'm willing to bet the single version of spiraling void was made with samples and the album version was actual drum recording.




Yeah, but the difference is he likely didn't write the majority of his drum parts. So, like I said....he might as well have been programmed drums because he was emulating pretty ho-hum patterns. Lyle Cooper, on the other hand, had personality for days. "Xenochrist" is so damn tasty and varied in a way nothing on this record is.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

This album has Keen's best lyrical content, but it also has his most uninspired playing.


----------



## teqnick

Listened through again, and I found myself looking for more. It's the maturing of The Faceless. We aren't ever gonna see another genre defining album like PD, but for true fans of Keene's work, this is logical progression. Sorry.


----------



## feraledge

So I was late to the Faceless game because I couldn't get over Keene coming off as a self-indulgent weenie live and the music being overly sterile early on. For whatever reason, Autotheism is the album that got me hooked, even then I don't dip back a whole lot. 
That said, on the first listen, this is a pretty logical follow up to Autotheism. I dug it and, as with Autotheism, trust I'll like it more as I listen. 
Might be in the minority on this one, but since I always thought Keene fancied himself too much of an artist, I've been really avoiding caring much if anything about all his drama and his clear love for theatrics to just appreciate the end results. Given that, I don't listen to Faceless when I'm around other people much because his clean vocals require too much justification for me to have to live with. 
For me personally, with all the other info pushed aside, looking at PD to Autotheism to this, makes pretty perfect sense and I can't say I don't like it.


----------



## Acrid

Blackstar playthrough


----------



## iamdunker

You guys are all nuts... Just listen to it and enjoy it for what it is(or don't). Why does everyone always have to shit on everything if it isn't exactly what they are expecting? Shit 

Also, only the Faceless sounds like the Faceless. No one can do what Keene does exactly like he does it.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

iamdunker said:


> Also, only the Faceless sounds like the Faceless. No one can do what Keene does exactly like he does it.



the zenith passage has been playing the faceless better than the faceless since 2013


----------



## Velokki

GenghisCoyne said:


> the zenith passage has been playing the faceless better than the faceless since 2013


I never did get this comparison. IMO they're totally different bands, songwriting-wise that is. Yes, tech death, yes, aliens, all that... But very different in terms of song structures. I do think The Faceless wipes the floor with TZP, in regards to songwriting. Even though I really do like them too.


----------



## mikah912

Velokki said:


> I never did get this comparison. IMO they're totally different bands, songwriting-wise that is. Yes, tech death, yes, aliens, all that... But very different in terms of song structures. I do think The Faceless wipes the floor with TZP, in regards to songwriting. Even though I really do like them too.



I kind of think of The Zenith Passage as the continuation and evolution of PD-era The Faceless. Of course, The Zenith Passage has a similar problem to current-day The Faceless in that all of the distinctiveness and personality comes from the guitar parts. The vocalist isn't particularly unique or notable. Justin plays the recorded bass parts, and they are adequate much as Keene's are. The drums lack dynamics and also sound programmed even though they did have a steady full-time drummer until last year. So it doesn't sound like "a band" as such.

I just don't think you have to sacrifice those things to be a functioning tech death band. Obscura and Alkaloid are examples of real deal tech-death bands that have boss-level bass players and drummers to give their albums dynamics and a more cohesive feeling. Or listen to the last Job for a Cowboy record. Or even if you want to lean more to the jazzier prog death side, check out the last Exist album with Alex Webster on bass and Hannes Grossman on drums. Having that "real band" feeling and "real band" backing matters.

Conversely, The Faceless' and The Zenith Passage's Toontrack-caliber backing stands out - and not in a good way - particularly when you're fueled by talented and expressive guitarists like Keene or Justin McKinney.


----------



## Metropolis

It would be way better with more natural sounding and dynamic mix, Planetary Duality stays as my favorite by them, though this new more progressive direction is quite intresting.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

mikah912 said:


> I kind of think of The Zenith Passage as the continuation and evolution of PD-era The Faceless. Of course, The Zenith Passage has a similar problem to current-day The Faceless in that all of the distinctiveness and personality comes from the guitar parts. The vocalist isn't particularly unique or notable. Justin plays the recorded bass parts, and they are adequate much as Keene's are. The drums lack dynamics and also sound programmed even though they did have a steady full-time drummer until last year. So it doesn't sound like "a band" as such.
> 
> I just don't think you have to sacrifice those things to be a functioning tech death band. Obscura and Alkaloid are examples of real deal tech-death bands that have boss-level bass players and drummers to give their albums dynamics and a more cohesive feeling. Or listen to the last Job for a Cowboy record. Or even if you want to lean more to the jazzier prog death side, check out the last Exist album with Alex Webster on bass and Hannes Grossman on drums. Having that "real band" feeling and "real band" backing matters.
> 
> Conversely, The Faceless' and The Zenith Passage's Toontrack-caliber backing stands out - and not in a good way - particularly when you're fueled by talented and expressive guitarists like Keene or Justin McKinney.



alex weber is the bassist of exist


----------



## mikah912

GenghisCoyne said:


> alex weber is the bassist of exist



Yeah, typo on my part. My bad.


----------



## elnyrb10

EDIT - sorry reposted the play through


----------



## nyxzz

I actually like the album, it was like a weird fusion of Autotheism and Akeldama and Porcupine Tree. I guess I'm not disappointed because Planetary Duality exists in a vacuum to me, kind of like Exoplanet does for contortionist. I also happen to like Keene's vocals.


----------



## philkilla

It's growing on me, still definitely weird. Shake the disease reminds me of The Cure..

The only thing I don't like about the album is all of my favorite songs were released long before the album came out.


----------



## nyxzz

philkilla said:


> It's growing on me, still definitely weird. Shake the disease reminds me of The Cure..
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the album is all of my favorite songs were released long before the album came out.



Yeah, Spiraling Void fucking slays, I think Blackstar does too. I also think they changed the mix on both of those since Blackstar especially sounds fuller than I remember. Instrumental Illness is pretty cool, reminds me of the Akeldama title track


----------



## chucklives6960

theo said:


> I want to be excited for this... But I just don't think I can be.
> 
> Autotheism whilst being a good album isn't the type of music I came to the faceless for. Couple that with Keene being a gigantic douchelord? Yeah nah I think I'll stick with the zenith passage now.


We couldn't be more on the same page.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

philkilla said:


> It's growing on me, still definitely weird. Shake the disease reminds me of The Cure..
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the album is all of my favorite songs were released long before the album came out.



Depeche Mode was definitely influenced by The Cure.

I agree. I liked the singles but I am over them. The album is a pretty big disappointment for me.


----------



## philkilla

Turns out shake the disease is actually just a depeche mode song.

I can't recall ever hearing that song from depeche mode, but the way it's sung on the new faceless album just connected those dots mentally....weird


----------



## p0ke

I haven't listened to all of In Becoming A Ghost yet, but I *mostly *like it so far. The tech-death parts and some of the mellow progressive parts sound really good, but I don't like the happy sounding parts that come in here and there (especially on I am, I guess there was some on Shake The Disease too). They ruin the general dark mood, which is brilliant otherwise. Oh and I don't mind the mix being the way it is, it could be better but it's not really bothering me in any way, so I can't really complain.

Ok, just finished the album. I didn't really like The Terminal Breath, it felt very out of place. And the (Instru)mental Illness was a bit of unnecessary wanking too 
I'm sure I'll be listening to this album a bit more though, because everything up until I Am was really good. Let's see if the happy sounding parts fit better after a few listens...


----------



## feraledge

Listened to this about 20 times now probably. My favorite Faceless album. What can I say? I dig it. 
Keene is the archetype of being the tortured artist. I think you can pick apart the technicality of it, as has been done a lot, but I think it represents exactly what he wanted it to and feels like a complete album to me. And thematically, it's a lot cooler than aliens.


----------



## teqnick

It took a while for me to understand the purpose of this album myself. If you stop looking for continuity from PD, and look at the evolution of The Faceless over the past 10 years , this makes sense. Terminal Breath and I Am are my favorites.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Had a listen. I like the previously released singles the most, but that's nothing new. Of course I'm gonna like something more if I've had more time to listen to it.

I have nothing against so called "over-producing", but eq-wise the mix is a bit harsh and fatigueing.

The chorus in "I Am" sounds a lot like the self titled song by Extol.


----------



## feraledge

Was listening to this in the car the other day with my five year old daughters present. During 'I Am' on proclaimed definitively that it sounded like "Beauty and the Beast."


----------



## vilk

Finally got around to this. Very impressed after having been really let down by Autotheism, though it does remind me of Autotheism in some ways, except for that almost all the tracks on In Becoming A Ghost are better than almost all the tracks on Autotheism. 

I like Digging the Grave quite a lot. Wasn't expecting this at all!


----------



## Tech Wrath

The good parts of the album had tons to offer and were indeed fantastic but I can't get over a lot of the fillers and some of the electronic transitions they had. I still think The Spiraling Void is one of my favorite Faceless tracks but we'll see how the album holds up after I've listened to it more over the course of the next few months when I can digest and look back at things objectively.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

PD was ok. Autotheism was amazing. Becoming a ghost is pretty mediocre IMO.


----------



## vilk

The flute solo on Digging the Grave is so good. I did not expect a sort of jazz flute solo in a tech death song sounding natural, not out of place, and it fucking rips just as hard as the guitar solo that comes after it


----------



## anomynous

It helps that the flute solo was performed by the greatest musician of our time:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexy_Sax_Man


----------



## Velokki

Dudes. I just listened to the album as a whole after distancing myself from it a bit.

I really, really like it. A lot of good songs, and I think it's a nice, complete package, even if I found it incoherent at first.

Give the album a second chance if you didn't like it after first impressions.


----------



## oracles

[QUOTE="Velokki, post: 4818868, member: 50165"Give the album a second chance if you didn't like it after first impressions.[/QUOTE]

This. On my first two or three listens, I wasn't really sold on it, the same way that I really didn't gel with Autotheism. Now that I've spun it through more and more and listen to it for what it is, I actually really like it.


----------



## oracles

[QUOTE="Velokki, post: 4818868, member: 50165"Give the album a second chance if you didn't like it after first impressions.[/QUOTE]

This. On my first two or three listens, I wasn't really sold on it, the same way that I really didn't gel with Autotheism. Now that I've spun it through more and more and listen to it for what it is, I actually really like it.


----------



## Paul McAleer

I really feel like this album is a hellova lot more interesting than, "Authotheism". 

The faceless never really had great production or tones imo, so really it doesn't affect me. Even though it sounds better than "Akeldama".


----------



## Triple7

Paul McAleer said:


> I really feel like this album is a hellova lot more interesting than, "Authotheism".
> 
> The faceless never really had great production or tones imo, so really it doesn't affect me. Even though it sounds better than "Akeldama".



I know this is all opinion, and everyone's is different...but...HELL NO. Production wise this does not sound better than Akeldama. This album sounds so sterile compared to Akeldama. For them, Akeldama had the most raw, death metalish, tone.


----------



## rokket2005

The main problem with Akeldama is that there were 4 different drummers, and the drum tones across all of them varied wildly. All of the songs are great, and soundwise I didn't have any problem with any particular song, but it was very noticeable from song to song. PD was much more streamlined and concise in it's delivery, tech-death aesthetic in spades.


----------



## aesthyrian

It may not be a good "The Faceless" album, but I find it to be a damn good progressive metal album. I've never been a huge fan so I didn't really have anything invested before I listened, maybe that helps me enjoy it for what it is and not what I wanted or expected it to be. Really digging Keene's clean vocals, and the album has some great dynamics throughout it, which makes it such an easy and enjoyable listen for me.


----------



## teqnick

Triple7 said:


> I know this is all opinion, and everyone's is different...but...HELL NO. Production wise this does not sound better than Akeldama. This album sounds so sterile compared to Akeldama. For them, Akeldama had the most raw, death metalish, tone.


im certain that if a raw death metal tone was desired, it would have been achieved. How many pages ago was it said? If youre looking for Akeldama, there are other places to find that sound today.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

rokket2005 said:


> The main problem with Akeldama



Does not compute


----------



## rokket2005

GenghisCoyne said:


> Does not compute


Not so much problem as continuity flaw. I love Akeldama, but even the first time I heard it back when it came out and I knew nothing of audio engineering it still was something that took me out of the experience of the album so much as to notice it.


----------



## marcwormjim

I don’t know what everybody else is saying but, after a week or two of compulsive repetition, I’ve come to ignore the flaws of this album. In that respect, it’s a success.


----------



## Triple7

teqnick said:


> im certain that if a raw death metal tone was desired, it would have been achieved. How many pages ago was it said? If youre looking for Akeldama, there are other places to find that sound today.



Well, it was actually said on this page...a few posts above mine...


----------



## teqnick

Triple7 said:


> Well, it was actually said on this page...a few posts above mine...


not exactly, as the context of what i'm saying is implying that if you seek Akeldama-esque music today, that it's to be found elsewhere. Thank you though


----------



## Triple7

teqnick said:


> not exactly, as the context of what i'm saying is implying that if you seek Akeldama-esque music today, that it's to be found elsewhere. Thank you though




That wasn't the point of my post though...


----------



## GenghisCoyne

marcwormjim said:


> I don’t know what everybody else is saying but, after a week or two of compulsive repetition, I’ve come to ignore the flaws of this album. In that respect, it’s a success.



so you have Stockholm syndrome?


----------



## Paul McAleer

GenghisCoyne said:


> so you have Stockholm syndrome?


 
I know you're probably joking around. But if that's the case then every single band, album and song you listen to on rotation ever has made you a victim of Stockholm syndrome


----------



## teqnick

Guys, guys, let's just let this thread die and go listen to Entheos


----------



## marcwormjim

GenghisCoyne said:


> so you have Stockholm syndrome?



I had to google it: “Stockholm” (_n.) - Swedish for “Fanboys Doing Their Best to Cope with Heroin-Fueled Mediocrity.”
_
Jokes aside, though, I was only disappointed that more of the album didn’t meet the expectations “Digging the Grave” inspired in me.


----------



## CTID

I personally think the new songs are pretty good overall. Digging the Grave and The Spiraling Void are probably in my top 5 faceless songs ever. I Am is pretty good imo but it just kind of ends all of a sudden.

The Shake the Disease cover, on the other hand, can suck a dick and get off the album. I skip it every time I get to it. Can't stand it whatsoever


----------



## anomynous

All of you are wrong: The best songs are In Becoming a Ghost & Ghost Reprise


----------



## feraledge

After the Summer Slaughter debacle, I figured maybe by now they'd gotten their shit together. Checked out some more recent live stuff and the verdict is nope, they haven't. Something's going on with Keene in all the live stuff, none of them look stoked, and even with backing tracks Keene's vocals are upsettingly weak. 
I really, really, really dig the new album. But I stand by my earlier statement that they should probably just quit with the live stuff. This is doing the music itself zero favors.


----------



## RoRo56

Of all the footage I've seen, Ken seems a bit lost on stage. Looks he doesn't want to be there at all.


----------



## anomynous

The Faceless never put on a lively show, so I'm not sure what was expected. Those vids look par for the course.


----------



## feraledge

anomynous said:


> The Faceless never put on a lively show, so I'm not sure what was expected. Those vids look par for the course.


Geoff was great as a front man. Not lively is one thing. Bad is another.


----------



## anomynous

I don't see anything offensively bad about Ken's stage presence, especially considering he has an instrument in every other band he's ever been in.


----------



## mikernaut

Interesting Jackson Tele and some funny Michael Keene faces.


----------



## Santuzzo

I got the new album in the mail yesterday and after a couple of times of listening I really like it a lot!
Great guitar work as always from Michael Keene. I like that he doesn't do the over-the-top-shredding that many other players in this style often do. To my taste there's too much of clean vocals on the album.
Overall I like this album better than the previous release. If Planetary Duality is a 10, then I'd give this album an 8 or even 9.


----------



## Tech Wrath

At first I wasn't a fan because it was different and it isn't what I "wanted" and expected but after sitting with it, I honestly really like it a lot. I think every album they've released is different and happens to appeal to a slightly different audience. That being said The Spiraling Void is one of their best songs and is an absolute joy to play even if the album isn't as totally great as that song.


----------



## sezna

Is ken the vocalist?

Keene looks funky when playing live. Maybe it's just his mojo though.


----------



## zeropoint

With regards to the clean vocals on the newest album, the wife asked me "Are you listening to the Tea Party?".


RIP


----------



## Ivars V

Can't wait to get my vinyl pre-order in the mail. I've had this on repeat since release date.


----------



## jo5huaa

He finally came clean! Holy shit.


----------



## Tech Wrath

Woah, he's moving on.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

What a great interview, dig that the guy had the stones to ask the touchy questions.
Fair play to Keene, everything he covered was pretty...honest. Is what it is. No more internet fights about it anymore, so that's a plus at least.

Here's to hoping he stays clean, that's a rough ditch to crawl out of.


----------



## Doug N

Very good interview and props to Keene for being so open and honest. I laughed a little when he said that he may release a solo album, it seems like The Faceless is his solo project. Is there any part of The Faceless that he doesn't control 100%? It would be like Trent Reznor doing something solo.


----------



## cip 123

Gig in Glasgow cancelled tonight.

Drummer has back problems and vomiting, currently in hospital.

Can't really fault them on that.


----------



## JimF

I saw them on Saturday in Manchester, and also spoke to Justin briefly afterwards. I've mentioned in this thread how I probably prefer The Zenith Passage to The Faceless now, he was a genuinely nice guy, and was super humble and apologised for the technical issues they had.

Their playing seemed pretty damn perfect. 

I had my doubts/apprehensions about Ken's stage presence and Keene's clean singing beforehand. Keene's cleans were as per the YouTube evidence suggests. Slightly disappointing but not unexpected. Ken's stage presence on the other hand was fantastic. He looked really comfortable. He performed well both physically and vocally, and was interesting to watch, not just wandering around swigging from a water bottle. I'd say his stage presence was way better than expected, and could not be faulted. At one point someone brought a beer up to the stage for Michael, and Ken took it and drank it himself! 

I had also just received my vinyl pre-order that day, so was pretty stoked about the band at that time. I had tickets for them a few years ago when they cancelled the UK tour and had planned to see them in Glasgow tonight with friends who live locally (remember this fact! its key for later), but ended up going to the Manchester date as it was closer to me and didn't clash with work. So I was geared up to enjoy the show! I'd also had pizza and nachos before so was in a super good mood. As an aside: Keene now has gold pickups in his country & western Jackson Tele, so it looks less garish. A little bit less.

Now for the bad bits... I'm a big Faceless fan and always willing to give people the benefit of the doubt, and the new album grew on me. I was fanboy-ing slightly when Ken came out, and then I saw Michael wander on stage and thought "Hmm, don't they come out to an intro played on a backing track?", but no, this was a sound check. At 9pm. After the support band. This seemed odd to me, for a band as big as the Faceless. This wasn't a quick last minute check. This was drum-head by drum-head, Keene asking the sound man about his monitor levels over the mic etc. I put this down to time constraints perhaps, but whenever I played gigs (both sh*tty little pub/club function rooms and larger pro venue ones with a sound guy etc) you soundchecked before you opened the doors and let Joe Public come inside. This kinda ruined the magic a little for me, but I'm an adult, and last minute soundchecks and Keene dancing to the motown that was coming over the PA wasn't going to dampen my excitement.
Keene went over to the bass player - I mean Macbook, and pressed a key. Ken was offstage and Justin was tuning up. Then out of nowhere, Keene played the Sons of Belial clean intro. "Oh, no intro backing track to this gig then..." I thought. The song sounded great. But I felt the band as a whole were quiet, and because I was front & centre, I was almost overpowered by the drums. I could have moved further back, but then I would have lost the good position I'd achieved as I was literally on the barrier. 
Their second song The Spiralling Void was marred by technical problems (the laptop wouldn't play the bass files) and they re-started perhaps 5 times. Ken made good conversation with the crowd, was funny, and joked _"You've had one song, that's more than most people get!"_, which was amusing, but a little sour as I was super disappointed when they cancelled the Autotheism tour. They decided to play this song later in the set.
Then they played the Autotheism trilogy in its near 20 minute entirety. Complete with samples, piano, etc etc. This was brilliant. Very enjoyable, but again, a bad mix sonically.
I can't fully remember the rest of the set list, but I'm almost sure that they played Ancient Covenant, then Xenochrist, then The Spiralling Void, then said thanks and started packing up. I may have forgotten a track but it was a very short set. Then immediately Keene was winding up cables, powering down his laptop etc. It just seemed unprofessional. In his defense, he looked visibly annoyed at the laptop issues they were having, and these things happen. 
I drag my long suffering girlfriend along to these metal gigs. She barely tolerates metal but goes because she's stuck with me. And it gets her out of the house (and she got pizza and nachos too, don't forget!) but she commented that she could barely hear some bits, and that got me thinking perhaps I was hearing what I was expecting, because I was familiar with the songs. I then remembered I saw Batushka at this venue last month. Absolutely fantastic band. Sonically, quite similar - synth sections, screaming, clean guitar parts, clean vocals, blastbeats etc. However Batushka are an 8 man band with a 3 piece monk-chant section, and they sounded absolutely phenomenal. The tone, mix, and overall audio was identical to the record. Right down to the guitar tone. So its not like the sound system, accoustics or venue could be blamed for the poor sound quality. 

Remember those Scottish friends of mine who were seeing them in Glasgow tonight? Well they turned up at the venue tonight to find the doors shut, and a small flier taped to the door stating "Tonight's gig is cancelled, see event page for more info". My friends were naturally very disappointed, and at which point they started speaking to a member/associate of the support band, who explained that The Faceless drummer Bryce was sick, had been throwing up on the plane from Dublin, and had never been out of the USA so had probably overdone it. At which point my friend voiced his disappointed using his best choice of 4 letter words, and a guy stood near the door turned round to see this after hearing. I wasn't there, but friend no.2 informed me it was clear friend no.1 was very disappointed at finding out tonight's gig wasn't going ahead. The figure at the door was Keene. He heard my friend, saw my friend, then turned and jogged away.

Not great really. I feel for them, as this is the second time this has happened. And Keene could have came over and apologised and make smalltalk with them and that would have completely won them over and made their night. It would have taken 2mins of his time. "Hey guys, really sorry about tonight, completely unavoidable. We'll be back though, here would you like a photo with me or something?", slightly egotistical, but it is Keene we're talking about! It just seems like a series of avoidable events that are making people lose interest in what was once their favourite band. Myself included. Yes, Keene is a human, and doesn't owe anyone anything. But it was a small act that would have totally turned the night around for the very people that have put him in the lucky position of being a professional musician (but that's a whole other discussion for a different thread).

TL;DR - I saw The Faceless on Saturday, Justin is a great guy and amazing guitarist (which we all knew), Ken was great on stage despite what earlier YouTube videos show, the bass player was a laptop, and Keene still can't nail the clean vocals live. The mix was poor, the set was short, but I came away having enjoyed it. They then cancelled tonight's gig in Glasgow with very little explanation.


----------



## cip 123

Yea I wasn't even going but I was disappointed, had a friend who's waited years to see them and missed all their gigs due to previous cancellations.

I believe it was the event staff that pulled it mainly, I know the guy who does it and I don't think he would want to leave anyone out of pocket, or out the loop but can't really do much when one guys on the hospital.


----------



## cip 123

JimF said:


> Not great really. I feel for them, as this is the second time this has happened. And Keene could have came over and apologised and make smalltalk with them and that would have completely won them over and made their night. It would have taken 2mins of his time. "Hey guys, really sorry about tonight, completely unavoidable. We'll be back though, here would you like a photo with me or something?", slightly egotistical, but it is Keene we're talking about! It just seems like a series of avoidable events that are making people lose interest in what was once their favourite band.



Keene actually did just this, my friend met him. Said he seemed obviously disappointed but was nice to talk to.

I gave the new album another spin there and I'm a bit more in to it after Keene looks to be making an effort and coming clean, it always just felt quite disingenuous to me before.


----------



## JimF

It’s a shame he couldn’t speak to my friends, disappoints all round but I guess it’s unavoidable. Must be hard for your friend who is the promoter. Tough call to make. For any band let alone The Faceless


----------



## cip 123

JimF said:


> It’s a shame he couldn’t speak to my friends, disappoints all round but I guess it’s unavoidable. Must be hard for your friend who is the promoter. Tough call to make. For any band let alone The Faceless


They're already looking at new dates but obviously nothing concrete. So it seems they'll be making amends.


----------



## JimF

Fingers crossed! I might go again to see if the mix is any better haha


----------



## JimF

Still no official announcement from the band regarding last nights cancellation.


----------



## RoRo56

The drummer addressed it on his personal Facebook page. He's a young enough guy and it's his first time outside of the States by the sound of it. Seems that he's suffering from anxiety/stress.



> Got to Scotland yesterday... I was throwing up the day before in Ireland and on the plane to Glasgow because I've been super stressed/anxious.... Hadn't eaten or had anything to drink in almost 3 days because I couldn't keep anything down... Get to the hospital in Scotland, and they literally did NOTHING and told me it was all in my head and that I need to "relax". Free healthcare is so whack. Positive vibes please, I have to power through this and finish this tour




Then this was from February 1st at the start of the tour.


> I'm normally really good about responding to everyone... But it's starting to get really overwhelming for me. It's to the point where I'm severely stressing myself out because I feel so bad if I can't respond and I don't want people to be mad at me. But it's affecting my health and I need to stop killing myself just to try and make everyone else happy. So with that said, I'm so incredibly sorry if I takes me a while to get back to your, or if I don't respond at all. I hope you understatement. I love you all so much


----------



## cip 123

There's not much they can do when he's stressed to the point of throwing up.

I assume there are drugs that could relax him a bit but he's not a UK national and thus not part of our health care system so I'm also assuming it's a little harder for them to actually do anything on such a short time frame.


----------



## Eptaceros

Unless there's something seriously dark happening behind closed doors, I'd say this dude just isn't cut out for touring. My first tour was filled with much laughter and wisdom, and I'll always look back with fond memories. Obviously, I was anxious as shit, but that's what booze is for.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Eptaceros said:


> Unless there's something seriously dark happening behind closed doors, I'd say this dude just isn't cut out for touring. My first tour was filled with much laughter and wisdom, and I'll always look back with fond memories. Obviously, I was anxious as shit, but that's what booze is for.



Never toured so I can't really comment, but while this sounds true; I think it's worth remembering that this is The Faceless.

From the sound of it, the guy is trying WAY too hard to present a positive image for the band to make up for all of the negative press. The pressure to perform for this guy is through the roof, not just as a drummer, but overall as a member of the band. Lets also not forget that The Faceless is Keene's baby. I'm pretty liberal with giving him the benefit of the doubt, but word around town for the last 10 years is that he's an extremely difficult guy to work with. 
Justin and Ken have been around the block and know what to expect and what they're getting into, but from the sound of it, this guy hasn't. It'd be a pretty tough way to get into that lifestyle, in my opinion.


----------



## Eptaceros

Agreed on all fronts. That's what I was kinda hinting at with the whole "something dark happening behind closed doors". If that's the case, I feel bad for the drummer.


----------



## feraledge

Props to Keene for coming out about what was going on there. I don't think he necessarily owes it, but it's helpful to have. If it was opiates he's still got a long way to go before he's out of the dark. It seems like putting the live stuff on hiatus would have probably been a better route, but contractual obligations might play into it too. 
I feel bad for the drummer. The roll out of the new line up and album just didn't go well. I'm sure he's fucking amped to be in the Faceless, but at the same time, like 5-6 years too late to get the full benefit of the doubt. They've faltered enough that every single thing is getting extra scrutiny from the internet. They're having to balance using web shit to keep things on the up and up which invariably means they're going to "read the comments" and that seems to be taking its toll on top of whatever else might be going on. Might be able to handle touring fine but just need things to be in perfect running order, which is just not a reality for touring.


----------



## Ivars V

JimF said:


> I had also just received my vinyl pre-order that day, so was pretty stoked about the band at that time. I had tickets for them a few years ago when they cancelled the UK tour and had planned to see them in Glasgow tonight with friends who live locally (remember this fact! its key for later), but ended up going to the Manchester date as it was closer to me and didn't clash with work. So I was geared up to enjoy the show! I'd also had pizza and nachos before so was in a super good mood. As an aside: Keene now has gold pickups in his country & western Jackson Tele, so it looks less garish. A little bit less.



A little bit off-topic, but how does the vinyl master sounds like? More bass than cd version, I assume.


----------



## JimF

Funnily enough I’ve not had chance to listen to it yet.


----------



## hmmmmmmm

jo5huaa said:


> He finally came clean! Holy shit.




member when people would get *MAD *earlier itt when others said keene was a druggie?

pepperidge farm


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It was pretty obvious from his behaviour and some musicians from the scene even confirmed it.

I got to see them last week. There was a lot of technical difficulties and the sound was awful but it was great to finally see them live after they had cancelled a gig here before. I got to meet the whole band after which was cool. Had a small chat with Keene, seemed like a cool guy. Justin McKinney is one of the nicest guys you could meet. Had a great chat about gear.


----------



## oracles

hmmmmmmm said:


> member when people would get *MAD *earlier itt when others said keene was a druggie?
> 
> pepperidge farm



It's absolutely not the same thing when people are levelling accusations about someone they don't know vs the person involved actually confirming it.


----------



## JimF

Lorcan Ward said:


> II got to see them last week. There was a lot of technical difficulties and the sound was awful but it was great to finally see them live after they had cancelled a gig here before......
> Justin McKinney is one of the nicest guys you could meet.



Pretty much the same experience I had then.


----------



## Eptaceros

oracles said:


> It's absolutely not the same thing when people are levelling accusations about someone they don't know vs the person involved actually confirming it.



People constantly asked questions like, "Why are things always going awry in The Faceless camp?" and many people came through with the legitimate answer (hard drugs), and yet all the fanboys didn't want to hear it. It's not "leveling accusations" when dozens of active touring musicians all say the same thing.

It's good to see Keene come clean. But in my firsthand experience dealing with heroin/opiate addicts, there is no coming back from the dark side. That shit turns you into a lying zombie.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

So wanting hard evidence for a very serious accusation makes someone a fanboy? Come on now. It sucks that he turned out to actually be a drug addict but hopefully he can keep his shit together, opioid addiction is no fucking joke.


----------



## hmmmmmmm

Tons of touring musicians make claims and/or voice disdain, tons of band member changes, "hard evidence" of stealing from fans, alleged stealing from band members, canceling tours and shows for years, album delays, and other misc. drama stemming from one musician from a well-off family who has no job, marital, religious or child commitments.

really makes you think


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

hmmmmmmm said:


> Tons of touring musicians make claims and/or voice disdain, tons of band member changes, "hard evidence" of stealing from fans, alleged stealing from band members, canceling tours and shows for years, album delays, and other misc. drama stemming from one musician from a well-off family who has no job, marital, religious or child commitments.
> 
> really makes you think



hey can we please not start this shit again

thx


----------



## hmmmmmmm

All I'm saying is I personally can't support any musician who exhibits such egregiously sociopathic behavior, regardless of if drugs are involved or not. The sad thing is people like Keene can still make a good living because of people who put the artist above character. 

This goes for any entertainer, but obviously this thread is about one band - and as expected the opinion is split. Defenders will bring up McKinney, and say Keene is brave and wish him well. Offenders (me) will say what I just said and that I have no sympathy for anyone who exhibits shit judgement and character. Society has no use for you no matter how "tech" or "epic" your music is.


----------



## jo5huaa

I just feel like getting your hopes up about this band is a sure shot for being let down again.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Surprised that no one has mentioned the FB live stream of an entire show the other day. Everything sounded pretty good and they even brought out Derek (Demon Carcass) to do vocals during Ancient Covenant.


----------



## gorthul

I was there. I was skeptical til the last minute before they started playing, due to their history of cancelling shows and bad performances.
However, that show was quite good and I had a really good time. I guess they really got their shit together now.


----------



## cip 123

Still haven't made any posts about the cancelled glasgow show which sucks. I get they're trying to do it right now, but their PR sucks.


----------



## Dudley

Finally got round to picking this up on vinyl (frankly scandalous price over here in the UK) and just felt compelled to comment on how fantastic it sounds. The 'depth' of sound and bass is crushing. 

Really hope we get a new album much quicker than the gap between Autotheism and this one as I need more of those tasty Keene leads in my life.


----------



## anomynous

Ken just officially left the band.


----------



## mikah912

anomynous said:


> Ken just officially left the band.



Huh. Well...all of the songs will sound different live again.


----------



## wannabguitarist

anomynous said:


> Ken just officially left the band.



And the Faceless drama train continues


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

anomynous said:


> Ken just officially left the band.



I really want to think that you're joking but deep down I know you're not.


----------



## hmmmmmmm

Drummer #352 also left

REALLY MAKES YOU THINK


----------



## hmmmmmmm

MCKINNEY GONE TOO LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## anomynous

Justin just quit too


----------



## hmmmmmmm




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's sad when all 3 of their farewell messages pretty much say "you guys know why we're leaving."


----------



## teqnick

Where's the official news of these guys leaving? WHY DO I MISS ALL THE GOOD SHIT.


----------



## anomynous

On all of their facebooks.


----------



## Kreprn

Oh no. Actually really damn bummed about this. The new album has given me some sort of joy every day since it was released. Almost kinda concidered them as my damn favorite band. And now as they seemed to have their shit sorted, this happens. Anyways i quess it’s for the better, obviously there is more than meets the eye.


----------



## Eptaceros

Seriously, congrats to all of the dudes for quitting simultaneously. Maybe Keene will finally see it as a wake-up call to get some help, and maybe the Keene fanboiz can take a seat already.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

So glad I got to finally see them live last month and tick them off my list.


----------



## teqnick

Eptaceros said:


> Seriously, congrats to all of the dudes for quitting simultaneously. Maybe Keene will finally see it as a wake-up call to get some help, and maybe the Keene fanboiz can take a seat already.



i'm sitting down..

practicing, so i can join


----------



## hmmmmmmm

good luck bro lol


----------



## Eptaceros

teqnick said:


> i'm sitting down..
> 
> practicing, so i can join



welp, best of luck to ya, hope you only lose a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## hmmmmmmm




----------



## Stilicho

Eptaceros said:


> Seriously, congrats to all of the dudes for quitting simultaneously. Maybe Keene will finally see it as a wake-up call to get some help, and maybe the Keene fanboiz can take a seat already.


Yeah I hope he'll wake up, straighten himself out and hopefully not kill himself with all the stress of the record label/fan fallout from the band falling apart again. 

I can't blame anyone for quitting though, you can just watch some videos and see what he's like, he's very catty and petulant and I'm sure it was misery to be touring with him. Such a shame, the guy's an extraordinary talent and he's throwing it away to become a junkie


----------



## Stilicho

Just on their FB and this is brutal:
https://www.facebook.com/thefaceless/posts/10155284850436074

Top comment:
"You need a grinder for heroin?"


----------



## Stilicho

And just so everyone has easy access to the band members' statements:

https://www.facebook.com/justin.mckinney?ref=br_rs
https://www.facebook.com/ken.sorceron.5?fref=mentions
https://www.facebook.com/bryce.butler2?fref=mentions
https://www.facebook.com/chason.westmoreland?fref=mentions


----------



## Vyn

I really, really don't want to be that guy and say I'm not surprised. But given everything that's happened in the last few years, it's not surprising. It's a real shame he can't get his shit together because he is a talented musician. Hopefully this is the wake-up call required.


----------



## MikeH

I didn’t know people still listened to these guys after Planetary Duality. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So, everyone quit YET AGAIN, and the rumors about hard drugs that were being tossed around last year are confirmed.

http://www.metalinjection.net/shock...s-michael-keene-i-am-a-recovering-drug-addict


----------



## anomynous

At least this lineup succeeded in becoming a ghost


----------



## oracles

The amount of raw hatred some people have for Keene is insane. Anyone would think he came into your house, shit on the floor and burned half of it down on his way out. He's a recovering drug addict trying to mend some damage and play shows, he's not a mass murderer for fucks sake. Some of you are way, way too salty about a guy you met for 10mins at a merch table one time.


----------



## teqnick

anomynous said:


> At least this lineup succeeded in becoming a ghost



Boom, headshot.


----------



## feraledge

Stilicho said:


> Yeah I hope he'll wake up, straighten himself out and hopefully not kill himself with all the stress of the record label/fan fallout from the band falling apart again.


Posted on FB an hour ago: 


> I would like to publicly address the situation that The Faceless is currently in. I will keep this short and sweet:
> 
> My manager and I have been talking to new members for all of the positions that have been left empty today. We are currently confirming a lineup with some of the best, most creative and technically proficient musicians of the extreme metal genre. We will not be canceling any shows.
> 
> -Michael Keene


So... maybe next time??


----------



## teqnick

*plot twist* Brandon Butler and Jason Richardless join = The Bassless v2.0


----------



## hmmmmmmm

oracles said:


> The amount of raw hatred some people have for Keene is insane. Anyone would think he came into your house, shit on the floor and burned half of it down on his way out. He's a recovering drug addict trying to mend some damage and play shows, he's not a mass murderer for fucks sake. Some of you are way, way too salty about a guy you met for 10mins at a merch table one time.



read the thread before coming in high and mighty. the dude is a sociopath - steals money from fans, bandmates, and is a massive douche. drugs are never an excuse.


----------



## oracles

hmmmmmmm said:


> read the thread before coming in high and mighty. the dude is a sociopath - steals money from fans, bandmates, and is a massive douche. drugs are never an excuse.



I'm not saying the guy isn't without his issues, it's been made abundantly clear that he has them. I'm not trying to justify what he did either, but there's rational degrees of being mad. The way some people carry on, you'd think Keene had murked their whole family. The guy is trying to come clean and make amends, he could donate the proceeds from his entire next tour to charity and write PD 2 and people would still shit on the guy, he can't win, and it's from people who've got no stake in anything that's even transpired.


----------



## Stilicho

oracles said:


> I'm not saying the guy isn't without his issues, it's been made abundantly clear that he has them. I'm not trying to justify what he did either, but there's rational degrees of being mad. The way some people carry on, you'd think Keene had murked their whole family. The guy is trying to come clean and make amends, he could donate the proceeds from his entire next tour to charity and write PD 2 and people would still shit on the guy, he can't win, and it's from people who've got no stake in anything that's even transpired.


Everyone I've seen is very rationally mad about Keene and they're just fed up of how he carries on. I don't see anyone wanting to murder the guy or wishing death on him  Some of the banter in the comments on his FB posts is pretty brutal, but it's just people venting steam I think.


----------



## hairychris

Lorcan Ward said:


> So glad I got to finally see them live last month and tick them off my list.



Glad that I saw them touring Planetary Duality and didn't bother since.

It's been a depressing shambles for years.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The gig was a mess, no soundcheck so it had to be mixed as the show went on, guitars constantly dropping out and a bunch of other problems. They cancelled before so I'm just happy I got to see them wether it was a good show or not.


----------



## hairychris

Lorcan Ward said:


> The gig was a mess, no soundcheck so it had to be mixed as the show went on, guitars constantly dropping out and a bunch of other problems. They cancelled before so I'm just happy I got to see them wether it was a good show or not.



I really don't understand the whole "no soundcheck" thing. All that sensibly* explains this is that they arrived at the venue *very *late, which isn't too great. Headliner's sound should be the first thing locked down before going down the rest of the order.

* And yeah, there are a load of non-sensible reasons too!


----------



## Stilicho

Lorcan Ward said:


> The gig was a mess, no soundcheck so it had to be mixed as the show went on, guitars constantly dropping out and a bunch of other problems. They cancelled before so I'm just happy I got to see them wether it was a good show or not.


Really kicking myself now after missing that gig in Dublin.


----------



## Eptaceros

feraledge said:


> Posted on FB an hour ago:
> 
> So... maybe next time??



Yep, looks like he ain't waking up anytime soon. My condolences to the next round of young guns that will be assed out of many hours and dollars just trying to get their name on the map.


----------



## MikeH

Double post


----------



## MikeH

oracles said:


> The amount of raw hatred some people have for Keene is insane. Anyone would think he came into your house, shit on the floor and burned half of it down on his way out. He's a recovering drug addict trying to mend some damage and play shows, he's not a mass murderer for fucks sake. Some of you are way, way too salty about a guy you met for 10mins at a merch table one time.


Didn’t know that continuing to do heroin without any intention of stopping was called “recovering”.


----------



## Tech Wrath

The discography titles sort of tell the tale 
Alekdama - Ancient word with some weird meaning. Lots of starting bands with deathcore influences do this. Shows the young immaturity of the band.
Planetary Duality - About space and similar ideals like every great (and bad) tech death album around that time period. Reveals musical growth and explosive yet creative music.
Autotheism - Reflects his selfishness and ignorance taking over. (I'm not religious but repeatedly saying 'God is dead!' in a mystic voice is ridiculously edgy and although only a song with a concept, it demonstrates his decline)
In becoming a Ghost - Solidifies his decline into quite literally 'becoming a ghost' and a nobody. Nothing more to say.


----------



## gunch

Heroin is bad shit. He needs help.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Can't say I'm surprised or even care that this happened again. Keene needs to take a break from music and get his shit back together before he even thinks about doing another tour or souring his relationships with more killer musicians. I like The Zenith Passage way more than I like post-PD Faceless so I'm glad Justin can focus more on that. Hopefully everyone ends up happier because of the split.


----------



## Stilicho

Tech Wrath said:


> The discography titles sort of tell the tale
> Alekdama - Ancient word with some weird meaning. Lots of starting bands with deathcore influences do this. Shows the young immaturity of the band.
> Planetary Duality - About space and similar ideals like every great (and bad) tech death album around that time period. Reveals musical growth and explosive yet creative music.
> Autotheism - Reflects his selfishness and ignorance taking over. (I'm not religious but repeatedly saying 'God is dead!' in a mystic voice is ridiculously edgy and although only a song with a concept, it demonstrates his decline)
> In becoming a Ghost - Solidifies his decline into quite literally 'becoming a ghost' and a nobody. Nothing more to say.


Yeah I mentioned the exact same thing to a friend. The "fuck you I won't do what you tell me maan" attitude in his anti-religious stuff just makes me cringe especially after seeing what "becoming your own God" led him to doing


----------



## squids

Bummer. I liked this line up a lot. Good for Bryce for getting to play live drums for Abigail Williams though, and i'm sure the next TZP album will be a monster.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

hmmmmmmm said:


> read the thread before coming in high and mighty. the dude is a sociopath - steals money from fans, bandmates, and is a massive douche. drugs are never an excuse.



You are the _exact _guy he's talking about.
This whole account that you're posting on exists to bash the guy in _*this one thread*_, repeatedly.

Let it go, bro. It's ok.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I feel kinda bad for laughing but some of the jokes people are making on Keene's FB post are hilarious


----------



## Rosal76

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I feel kinda bad for laughing but some of the jokes people are making on Keene's FB post are hilarious



I haven't seen Keene's FB page but they are talking about it another heavy metal page. Some of the comments are amusing like, "the band should now be called, The Bandless" and "Michael isn't Keene on keeping his band together". Jokes aside, best wishes to Keene and hope he gets well.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Some of the better ones: 
"Guessing the band wasn’t too Keene with the idea of sticking around"
"I’m sure Michael expected to FACE LESS criticism from this post..."
""We will not be canceling any shows" ... we just won't show up instead"


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I like to believe that the guy has the ability to laugh at himself a little. He kind of has to, with the sheer amount of banter that that page is buried under.
I mean, there's no way he didn't see this coming after the guys bailed. 

Glad to hear The Tourless will continue; but I hope Keene's okay, though. It's definitely not a good look, that's for sure.


----------



## feraledge

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I like to believe that the guy has the ability to laugh at himself a little. He kind of has to, with the sheer amount of banter that that page is buried under.
> I mean, there's no way he didn't see this coming after the guys bailed.


Opiates are no joke. I've lost two family members to it, will probably lose more. That shit literally hijacks your brain and it can be years of full on sobriety before your brain repairs itself and you can even feel joy organically anymore. So, I very seriously doubt he's laughing at any of this nor is he going to see what it is for a long time, if at all. 
Sad truth of the matter.


----------



## chopeth

Still...


----------



## Stilicho

feraledge said:


> Opiates are no joke. I've lost two family members to it, will probably lose more. That shit literally hijacks your brain and it can be years of full on sobriety before your brain repairs itself and you can even feel joy organically anymore. So, I very seriously doubt he's laughing at any of this nor is he going to see what it is for a long time, if at all.
> Sad truth of the matter.


I have a good friend in the US who lost several of his friends to opiates over a period of 6 months when he was only 16. It's something everybody needs to be careful about, some studies show that genetic predispositions can make you prone to addiction while some other people can deal with aggressive opiate regimens and then get off them no problem, so you shouldn't pay much heed to people saying "I was on them and I got off them easily, it's about willpower bro".


----------



## RoRo56

I had a group of friends in 2 different bands that opened for the Faceless in Dublin. They spoke with Michael and also with Ken. The general consensus was that Michael was clean and doing well, but that he was just a terrible person to work with. The band (Bryce, Ken and Justin) were sick and tired of him and they spent a lot of their time on the tour away doing things themselves without Michael.


----------



## JEngelking

Hope everything turns out alright with Michael, had a bit of déjà vu seeing the news that everyone that but him had left (again) but opiates are no joke and hopefully things can turn around for the better. That being said...



Ordacleaphobia said:


> The Tourless


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Another one for the Unpopular Opinions thread:

Keene’s drug problems are symptomatic of being a cunt, in general. Anyone blaming the drugs for his documented day-to-day, year-to-year history of weighing his options before _choosing _to screw fans and band members out of any resource they can be squeezed for may as well be pointing the finger at his astrological sign.

Some of you guys are going full Nancy Reagan in piling up drug anecdotes from Frog Balls, Arkansas; lamenting how many high school friends have overdosed on burritos. It’s an irrelevant, lame, and unimaginative attempt at trivializing second- and third-hand *real* tragedies to make a Facebook band breakup about yourselves.

You know who else has known a drug addict? Everyone.


----------



## Stilicho

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Some of you guys are going full Nancy Reagan in piling up drug anecdotes from Frog Balls, Arkansas; lamenting how many high school friends have overdosed on burritos. It’s an irrelevant, lame, and unimaginative attempt at trivializing second- and third-hand *real* tragedies to make a Facebook band breakup about yourselves.
> 
> You know who else has known a drug addict? Everyone.


Someone shared that he lost family members to opiates and you spin that so you can leave another snarky comment. Nice one.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

teqnick said:


> *plot twist* Brandon Butler and *Jason Richardless* join = The Bassless v2.0


Sorry, the typo there got me. 



Eptaceros said:


> Yep, looks like he ain't waking up anytime soon. My condolences to the next round of young guns that will be assed out of many hours and dollars just trying to get their name on the map.


^ This.


----------



## feraledge

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Some of you guys are going full Nancy Reagan in piling up drug anecdotes from Frog Balls, Arkansas; lamenting how many high school friends have overdosed on burritos. It’s an irrelevant, lame, and unimaginative attempt at trivializing second- and third-hand *real* tragedies to make a Facebook band breakup about yourselves.


Well aren't you a little badass? For the record, I was replying to people thinking that an addict was going to have a lasting moment of clarity was not going to happen. Unimaginative? Yeah, because I'm not making anything up. This isn't about me, but it's talking about my* first-hand *account of seeing my brother overdose on burritos, I mean shooting up heroin (since I'm being super trivial), then spending 8 of the following ten years after his death trying to intervene first hand before my sister-in-law OD'ed on shooting up heroin for a final time. If you think that an addict is having all these moments of clarity, you're wrong. My point. And don't flatter yourself if you think some shitty troll post is going to shake me up, have to try a lot harder than that.
But neither myself nor most people have tried to blame drugs for Keene's shit personality. In fact, I've said repeatedly in this thread that his insane cockiness on stage was why I couldn't stand seeing them when they were perpetually touring early on. He carried himself like a dick long before he was an addict. But the stealing and shady shit? That's addict behavior. Being a douche bag doesn't stop when you're an addict, but at a certain point opiates take the wheel.

These character accounts are fucking lame. Is it getting slow over at Metalsucks or something these days?


----------



## QuantumCybin

More drama on Keene’s instagram, he made this post:







And was then called out by Justin:


----------



## QuantumCybin

Aaaaand he deleted Justin’s comment


----------



## xCaptainx

Wow. That pretty much confirms everything hey.


----------



## teqnick

this is saddening, being a Faceless fan through and through. While Keene's actions aren't excusable, i sure do hope he finds help.


----------



## hmmmmmmm

For all the people who have wanted direct evidence from a former member before jumping to conclusions: THERE YOU GO. SIT DOWN AND TAKE A SEAT FOREVER. 

Of all people, it's Justin too. I knew Justin when Zenith first started and I have their first demo. Dude is really the nicest and humblest.


----------



## feraledge

Yeesh. Hard to imagine this whole situation getting better. At this point, joining Faceless might be incidentally enabling his denial. But only Keene can break the cycle and it seems unlikely.


----------



## hmmmmmmm

Dude should be in prison for theft and drug possession


----------



## gunch

hmmmmmmm said:


> Dude should be in prison for theft and drug possession



Prison Born


----------



## Eptaceros

Was waiting for the story of auctioned gear to surface so I can vent about it publicly. 

Remember all that world touring that was supposed to happen last year (Australia, New Zealand, Spain, etc) that got cancelled last minute? Imagine you're in this band and you're ready to finally take the foreign stages, with 2 weeks to go before travel. Everyone's gear is in a storage unit that Shitbag McKeene failed to make a timely payment on. BOOM, everyone's gear is sold off on auction and everyone is assed out of thousands of dollars. Fans did not get word of anything in terms of delays and were left in the dark, as usual. Because of heroin.

Normally, I think it's petty to air band drama like this, but this douchebag has been screwing over talented musicians for over 10 years. I don't know why it's taken this long for his dirty skidmarks to be smeared across the internet. At this point, I honestly don't think he should get help first. He should first be publicly broken down and shamed, cause clearly he has no sign of letting up. Maybe if he gets put in his place, he'll try to make things right. I sincerely doubt that can happen though; no one comes back from heroin.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

hmmmmmmm said:


> For all the people who have wanted direct evidence from a former member before jumping to conclusions: THERE YOU GO. SIT DOWN AND TAKE A SEAT FOREVER.
> 
> Of all people, it's Justin too. I knew Justin when Zenith first started and I have their first demo. Dude is really the nicest and humblest.


Dude you need to chill out, your hate for Keene is bordering on unhealthy levels. You weren't proved right just because of Justin's post, he already confirmed in an interview that he had a substance abuse problem that he was trying(albeit not very hard) to shake. 

I do find it hard to feel bad for the people that willingly join The Faceless, if this shit was as well known in the community as some of you say it was then why would anyone be surprised when things start to go south? Keene has been a real shit bag through all of this and I don't feel bad for him in the slightest. Its exceptionally shitty that a ton of gear was sold off without anyone's knowledge but you knowingly joined a band fronted by a guy who has a serious substance abuse problem and a long long track record of shitty behavior, what did you expect exactly? I'm not blaming the other members at all, there's no way they could have known Keene wasn't making payments of the storage space but addicts are known to be dead fucking broke because of their addiction and not to mention all the tours he skipped out on, there had to be some sign that he was more intent on feeding his addiction rather than taking care of bills. I'll feel even less bad for whoever is going to be filling out The Faceless now after all of this is out in the open to see. They have to be dumb or blind to think that its going to turn out any different for them if Keene isn't getting serious help, you can't exactly be going out on tour while you're in the grips of one of the most serious addictions out there and expect everything to turn around and be fine. He needs to give up music for now and make rehab his full time gig if he ever hopes to come back from all of this. I do agree with Eptaceros though, no one truly comes back from heroin.


----------



## hmmmmmmm

"Dude you need to chill out" says the guy who posts that much shit and expects me to read it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Were the first two lines to much for you or what? That's all that was directed at you.


----------



## hmmmmmmm

They were too much because it was so stupid I had to stop reading. Obviously the drug problem was already confirmed. But the stealing from everyone and chronically lying about pretty much everything for years to everyone hasn't been. 

Sorry after years of having to deal with Keene defenders I can finally celebrate how obnoxiously blind they've been this whole time. They wouldn't listen to people like me who are actually in the LA scene and have been around The Faceless for a dozen years.


----------



## HexaneLake

I really feel bad for Justin out of all this the most.

You could tell through interviews how life-changing his entrance into The Faceless was for him. It appeared Keene was one of his greatest guitar heroes, the way he acted and spoke around him.

Imagine joining one of the bands you idolized growing up and then watching it all fall apart from the inside.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wootsmitty said:


> You could tell through interviews how life-changing his entrance into The Faceless was for him. It appeared Keene was one of his greatest guitar heroes, the way he acted and spoke around him.



Thats the big reason Keene is able to get new members so easily, I'm guessing. The Faceless did a lot to inspire the modern tech death scene, and people really look up to Keene as an amazing player and songwriter.


----------



## hmmmmmmm

I feel bad for Justin, but he definitely knew about Keene's behavior prior to joining. Everyone knew Keene was on drugs, stole money and was a huge douche to the prior lineup of Brewer, random guitarist, Rudinger, and Ficco. 

I was at the show they all bailed on Keene. Next day it made its rounds on metal sites.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

hmmmmmmm said:


> I feel bad for Justin, but he definitely knew about Keene's behavior prior to joining. Everyone knew Keene was on drugs, stole money and was a huge douche to the prior lineup of Brewer, random guitarist, Rudinger, and Ficco.
> 
> I was at the show they all bailed on Keene. Next day it made its rounds on metal sites.


Well at least we can both agree on other members knowing about the issues and not caring or thinking it'd be different for them. What was the show like? Was everything tense on stage between them or was it just a bunch of guys looking done with the entire situation? Did they at least play the songs proficiently? I'd imagine Keene was the weakest link in that lineup.


----------



## anomynous

If what I heard is true the new vocalist is a good choice, presuming it works out this time


----------



## hmmmmmmm

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Well at least we can both agree on other members knowing about the issues and not caring or thinking it'd be different for them. What was the show like? Was everything tense on stage between them or was it just a bunch of guys looking done with the entire situation? Did they at least play the songs proficiently? I'd imagine Keene was the weakest link in that lineup.



Because we live in a capitalist society, people will ignore character in favor of making money and gaining notoriety, yes. Especially if it means getting paid to travel the world playing guitar, and of course getting pussay.

The show was lol. They were sloppy. Keene's mic and guitar would cut out and he was MAD. Brewer was trying not to laugh but couldn't contain himself. After the show the band was like "Why are we doing this?" I think it was Rudinger who said it but could be wrong.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I do find it hard to feel bad for the people that willingly join The Faceless, if this shit was as well known in the community as some of you say it was then why would anyone be surprised when things start to go south?



Why do some people stay in abusive / manipulative relationships?
Why do some people stay in the same entry level position, and never shop around?
Why does the 'friend zone' exist?
Why are so many stupid startups are clearly dumb ideas?
Why are some people hooked on gambling?

Optimism.

"This isn't him, he's going through a phase."
"They'll notice me eventually."
"She'll realize what she's missing one day."
"It's just ahead of it's time."
"It's a 50/50 chance- and I've lost the last 4, the next one *has *to be a winner."

When someone tells you they're trying to make a positive change, especially someone you look up to in any capacity, sometimes it's hard to doubt them.
So yeah, although they must have known what they were getting into, I can't help but feel bad for the guys.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

hmmmmmmm said:


> Because we live in a capitalist society, people will ignore character in favor of making money and gaining notoriety, yes. Especially if it means getting paid to travel the world playing guitar, and of course getting pussay.
> 
> The show was lol. They were sloppy. Keene's mic and guitar would cut out and he was MAD. Brewer was trying not to laugh but couldn't contain himself. After the show the band was like "Why are we doing this?" I think it was Rudinger who said it but could be wrong.


Yea that's true, at least its worked out a little better for Justin than the rest. The Zenith Passage already do The Faceless better than The Faceless so I've got no doubt that they'll end up being the more popular band by the time they release their next album. Its a little shitty for Brewer to be laughing but considering everything the band had to deal with I don't blame him. I'd be lying if I said I hadn't laughed at someone in a shitty situation after they had fucked me around. When you say the band asked "why are we doing this" was it in a literal sense like they said it after the show where people could hear them talking about it or did they just include that in the "we quit" statement?


----------



## hmmmmmmm

first one


----------



## Jonathan20022

hmmmmmmm said:


> For all the people who have wanted direct evidence from a former member before jumping to conclusions: THERE YOU GO. SIT DOWN AND TAKE A SEAT FOREVER.
> 
> Of all people, it's Justin too. I knew Justin when Zenith first started and I have their first demo. Dude is really the nicest and humblest.



If you really just wanted this to be true so you could say you were right and others were wrong I'd wager there's something seriously wrong with your moral compass in the first place.

I'm all for people getting what they deserve, and it's now clear Keene is a shitty person. But excuse me for being empathetic to a musician I dig in the face of 'I was there bro, I've been part of this community for x years and everyone spreads the same rumors in the area' pseudo-facts.

Keene confirmed his battle with addiction recently in an interview, and now ex-members are being more open about their treatment. Which is horrible and inexcusable, but it's as you say, there was no firsthand recount of the behavior sans the addiction before this past week. So, sorry but a part of me cringes when people act like they have insider information because they're part of a 'scene'. I don't trust information unless it's being revealed as it is now, because people can be petty and spread false rumors easily.

But anyways, really foolish for people to be this eager to jump on the train after this is all coming to light. The band needs to be put on hiatus and the dude needs a few years of rehab before he even considers going around the metal environment again.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Jonathan20022 said:


> But anyways, really foolish for people to be this eager to jump on the train after this is all coming to light. *The band needs to be put on hiatus and the dude needs a few years of rehab before he even considers going around the metal environment again.*



QFT.
I'm pretty sure this new latest reformation is a mistake. I get not wanting to cancel the shows- but...priorities, man.
If he's remotely serious about the 'recovering' part of 'recovering drug addict' he needs to go whole hog and check into a facility.


----------



## RoRo56

anomynous said:


> If what I heard is true the new vocalist is a good choice, presuming it works out this time



Don't be a tease now


----------



## hmmmmmmm

Jonathan20022 said:


> If you really just wanted this to be true so you could say you were right and others were wrong I'd wager there's something seriously wrong with your moral compass in the first place.
> 
> I'm all for people getting what they deserve, and it's now clear Keene is a shitty person. But excuse me for being empathetic to a musician I dig in the face of 'I was there bro, I've been part of this community for x years and everyone spreads the same rumors in the area' pseudo-facts.
> 
> Keene confirmed his battle with addiction recently in an interview, and now ex-members are being more open about their treatment. Which is horrible and inexcusable, but it's as you say, there was no firsthand recount of the behavior sans the addiction before this past week. So, sorry but a part of me cringes when people act like they have insider information because they're part of a 'scene'. I don't trust information unless it's being revealed as it is now, because people can be petty and spread false rumors easily.
> 
> But anyways, really foolish for people to be this eager to jump on the train after this is all coming to light. The band needs to be put on hiatus and the dude needs a few years of rehab before he even considers going around the metal environment again.



I wanted one musician to step up with more than lame PR bullshit responses for once. There's been evidence Keene has exhibited druggie behavior for a long time, it's not my fault you don't know how the world works. 

On FB, IG, and here you see people come out and say Keene stole money from them, just not members themselves probably because Sumerian makes musicians sign NDAs. 

I can't imagine how many comments Keene and Sumerians social media team has deleted with complaints of stealing money from lessons, shows, and gear. It has been said before but Keene is a PR person's personal hell. 

No sympathy for druggies. None.


----------



## feraledge

RoRo56 said:


> Don't be a tease now


Hedging their bets. The proposed singer might be replaced once or twice before the announcement is made.


----------



## Jonathan20022

hmmmmmmm said:


> I wanted one musician to step up with more than lame PR bullshit responses for once. There's been evidence Keene has exhibited druggie behavior for a long time, it's not my fault you don't know how the world works.
> 
> On FB, IG, and here you see people come out and say Keene stole money from them, just not members themselves probably because Sumerian makes musicians sign NDAs.
> 
> I can't imagine how many comments Keene and Sumerians social media team has deleted with complaints of stealing money from lessons, shows, and gear. It has been said before but Keene is a PR person's personal hell.
> 
> No sympathy for druggies. None.



I also don't follow this band and their members as much as some people here seem to, the only person I picked up on and still follow on social media is Wes because his playing inspires me. But even with my activity on this thread and the few times I've visited the Faceless Facebook page, I've never come across all this evidence you keep citing. Just you and if I recall someone else in this thread saying they know a guy who was there when something happened.

The crap about him stealing from his fans and others should definitely be aired. But the rest, like his addiction and obviously the stuff the bandmates can't talk about due to their contractual agreements should be kept and handled privately. Maybe it's time Sumerian steps up and intervenes before Keene implodes and something truly regrettable happens. Coming from a guy who lost a family member and almost lost another to addiction in the last few years, people like these need to be forced to rehabilitate if it comes down to it if those people give a single fuck about the addict.


----------



## teqnick

plot twist,

The next iteration of The Faceless tops PD era faceless , does a full tour, then keene disappears forever. 


I'll take it


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

hmmmmmmm said:


> On FB, IG, and here you see people come out and say Keene stole money from them, just not members themselves probably because Sumerian makes musicians sign NDAs..


Just for the record, I've never doubted Keene stealing money from fans. You don't get tons of comments from people saying that he stole money from them without it being true in most if not all cases. My main issue was the, at the time, unfounded rumors of him being an addict.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Just for the record, I’ve never doubted that Keene having drug problems. You don't get tons of comments from people saying that he’s a drug addict without it being true in most if not all cases. My main issue was the, at the time, unfounded rumors of him stealing from fans.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

You're so cool dude, the way you sarcastically respond to every post is truly comedic genius.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Well...If I _plainly_ pointed out the hypocrisy in cherry-picking one of two points of gossip to believe while claiming to be above the other, you’d just have something stupid to say to that, too. If illustrating that point by repeating your own post is a more fun way of getting it across to someone who is going to dismiss it anyway, then why not?

I don’t even see the point in pretending the sentiment is sarcastic in order to dismiss it - I mean, you used sarcasm to state that sarcasm is lame; so even if you don’t know how to use it, you at least know what it is. I don’t think I’m in any real danger of stealing someone’s thunder in this gossip column.


----------



## QuantumCybin

^ Your posts are ten times longer than they need to be, and I don’t think there’s anyone here that actually thinks you’re witty or even amusing. You come off as someone that enjoys the smell of their own farts. Can you try posting things that aren’t unnecessarily long-winded? Thanks, dude.


----------



## anomynous

RoRo56 said:


> Don't be a tease now





Thorerges said:


> I know Keene wanted to get the dude from BCI to do vocals for the band. Any news for the other members?






Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Well...If I _plainly_ pointed out the hypocrisy in cherry-picking one of two points of gossip to believe while claiming to be above the other, you’d just have something stupid to say to that, too. If illustrating that point by repeating your own post is a more fun way of getting it across to someone who is going to dismiss it anyway, then why not?


Which is more likely to be believed: several people(10+) saying he stole money from them with proof to back it up, screenshots, emails etc or a couple people accusing him of being addicted to one of the worst drugs out there with no other proof than "a guy I know said so" or "I've been in the scene for 10+years, just trust me". They both ended up being true but which is more believable? The accusation with proof or the ones without?


----------



## chipchappy

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> I don’t even see the point in pretending the sentiment is sarcastic in order to dismiss it - I mean, you used sarcasm to state that sarcasm is lame; so even if you don’t know how to use it, you at least know what it is. *I don’t think I’m in any real danger of stealing someone’s thunder in this gossip column*.



I don't think anyone here thinks that. You're just fucking annoying. In every column.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

QuantumCybin said:


> ^ Your posts are ten times longer than they need to be, and I don’t think there’s anyone here that actually thinks you’re witty or even amusing. You come off as someone that enjoys the smell of their own farts. Can you try posting things that aren’t unnecessarily long-winded? Thanks, dude.



Don’t mention it


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Which is more likely to be believed



Neither. It’s gossip. To claim that both being confirmed proves believing only the one to have been reasonable would only mean that not believing the other would be unreasonable by the same principle. It’s like calling heads or tails on a third party’s coin toss and claiming victory-through-deduction because the coin just happened to land on its edge. You’re free to just write off my stating the obvious as sarcasm - I have no beef past my initial post joking about it.

Edit: better to leave this on the last page; so we can make amends back on the common ground of endlessly speculating upon instagram exchanges.


----------



## QuantumCybin

I thought jokes were supposed to be funny, though...? I mean, I’m sure you think you’re really clever and all, but when the majority of your posts are either mocking the general userbase of this forum or sarcastically commenting on discussions happening on the forum, especially for someone who’s supposedly only been posting here since November, I just wonder what your overall mindset is and whether or not you have anything truly useful to contribute to any conversation. I won’t do you the favor of saying you’re a teenager, since that would actually make your posts slightly more tolerable and understandable as to why you like to make needlessly long posts. But you’re not.

I’ve derailed the thread enough, you can reply to this with whatever “brilliant” answer you have but I’ll leave you with the last word.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Why?

Anyway, did you guys see what so and so said on instagram? Speaking as someone who once co-signed on a storage unit, this hits close to home. Who do you think Justin is doing as a free agent?

I ask with the excuse of being a teenager.


----------



## feraledge

Faceless manager, EJ Shannon, is refunding people money that Keene took from them. 
Story here. 

People keep asking about why other members stuck around or not. Might have wanted to hang in there to get comped for their pawned off gear or something. I wouldn't have put up with the shit they have. But the real question, how the hell is their manager constantly backing Keene up? That's the intrigue for me.


----------



## hmmmmmmm

Money


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

hmmmmmmm said:


> Money



He’s giving money away to make up for the money Keene loses because this gets him money?


----------



## hmmmmmmm

It's an opportunity cost. Ash is probably footing the bill and throwing it under misc funds in the PR budget.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Why wouldn’t the heroin budget just come out of there in the first place? This enterprise could use a visit from Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

hmmmmmmm said:


> It's an opportunity cost. Ash is probably footing the bill and throwing it under misc funds in the PR budget.


----------



## QuantumCybin

feraledge said:


> Faceless manager, EJ Shannon, is refunding people money that Keene took from them.
> Story here.
> 
> People keep asking about why other members stuck around or not. Might have wanted to hang in there to get comped for their pawned off gear or something. I wouldn't have put up with the shit they have. But the real question, how the hell is their manager constantly backing Keene up? That's the intrigue for me.



There’s gonna be a decent chunk of change to hand out if that’s the case


----------



## feraledge

These dudes definitely djent:


----------



## hmmmmmmm

*fuck


----------



## gunch

feraledge said:


> Faceless manager, EJ Shannon, is refunding people money that Keene took from them.
> Story here.
> 
> People keep asking about why other members stuck around or not. Might have wanted to hang in there to get comped for their pawned off gear or something. I wouldn't have put up with the shit they have. But the real question, how the hell is their manager constantly backing Keene up? That's the intrigue for me.


 
Ash too, I mean, how much is it worth to let this clown show float on?


----------



## MFB

feraledge said:


> Faceless manager, EJ Shannon, is refunding people money that Keene took from them.
> Story here



If you trust a guy with a mustache like that? You deserve to lose your money.


----------



## Sogradde

QuantumCybin said:


> I thought jokes were supposed to be funny, though...? I mean, I’m sure you think you’re really clever and all, but when the majority of your posts are either mocking the general userbase of this forum or sarcastically commenting on discussions happening on the forum, especially for someone who’s supposedly only been posting here since November, I just wonder what your overall mindset is and whether or not you have anything truly useful to contribute to any conversation. I won’t do you the favor of saying you’re a teenager, since that would actually make your posts slightly more tolerable and understandable as to why you like to make needlessly long posts. But you’re not.


----------



## AmoryB

Kind off topic, but does anyone have the Autotheism Vinyl that they're willing to sell? PM me if so, I will pay a good amount!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Didn't EJ Shannon make a big announcement about dropping The Faceless months ago?

Why is he suddenly shelling out cash (or is it Ash at Sumerian shelling out cash?) on Keene's behalf?


----------



## InCasinoOut

Hey guys, I am pleased to announce I am officially the new guitarist for The Faceless! 

Edit: With a heavy heart, I have since left the band.


----------



## JEngelking

InCasinoOut said:


> with a heavy heart, I have since left the band.



Something something you know what happened something something


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JEngelking said:


> Something something you know what happened something something



(it was totally heroin google it)


----------



## QuantumCybin

Side note: anyone else annoyed when people get heroin the drug and heroine, a female hero, mixed up? I can’t be the only one. That extra E fucks everyone up. Well, actually, no. The single e is the bad one. Never mind.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

And Keene's response as of all this...


----------



## gunch

Read the thread from page 1 to about 20 and it made me sad because Akeldama and PD are so good and it was _The Faceless_ and not _The Michael Keene Is A Goddamned Clown Car Show _



I slept pretty hard on Becoming a Ghost is it even any good or will his new dry as popcorn farts tone drive me up a wall


----------



## erdiablo666

It's worth a listen. One listen.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

silverabyss said:


> I slept pretty hard on Becoming a Ghost is it even any good or will his new dry as popcorn farts tone drive me up a wall


its got like 3-4 good songs, the rest are trash. I don't really go out of my way to listen to those 3-4 songs though, its always Planetary Duality instead.


----------



## feraledge

Emperor Guillotine said:


> And Keene's response as of all this...


Reimagining all of this Keene drama through the lens of Wiseau gives me a whole new appreciation for it. The tortured artist finally becoming the art. I'm so ready for 'The Van,' a Wiseau Joint. 
"I did not steal from them, it's not true! It's bullshit! I did not steal from them!"
*throws water bottle*
"I did NOOOTTTT. Oh, hi EJ!"

Keene: "Thank you, EJ, this is a beautiful show! You invited all my friends. Good thinking!" 
EJ: "They're hired musicians, not your..... nevermind. Here's your per diem."


----------



## Sammy J

keene: Hiiiiiiii can I get a hit of heroine please?
Dealer: oh hi Michael i didn’t know it was you. You’re my favourite customer. 
Keene: hi doggy


----------



## jo5huaa

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGzM0Fev7Ic&t=424s


how high is he


----------



## Ivars V

jo5huaa said:


> how high is he


Pupils seem pretty normal to me.


----------



## teqnick

via their instagram, theyre practicing for shows this weekend. 

Keene didn't look high.


Yay


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

All EJ Shannon needs to do is to tour the Faceless around with a cardboard cutout of Keene and one extra backing track. Boom: The machine is oiled. The cutout doesn’t even need to be upright.


----------



## anomynous

Even though I liked everybody in the previous lineup, this sounds much more lively. 


Julian isn’t permanent though and I have no clue who anybody else is.


----------



## aesthyrian

Woah, is that a bassist?


----------



## feraledge

anomynous said:


> Even though I liked everybody in the previous lineup, this sounds much more lively.
> 
> 
> Julian isn’t permanent though and I have no clue who anybody else is.



Damn, that's a solid ass Faceless cover band. Everyone looks like they're amped and into it... and then there's Keene. 

We all know that nothing about this lineup will be permanent though.


----------



## anomynous

yeah, turns out the drummer is Gabe Seeber (thought he looked familiar). he's only doing these two shows.


----------



## MikeH

Kind of crazy seeing Julian with them. He sounded good, at least.


----------



## musicaldeath

I like that Jackson Tele Keene is rocking.

I think Keene has surpassed MegaDave for bandmates at this point.


----------



## ArtHam

musicaldeath said:


> I like that Jackson Tele Keene is rocking.
> 
> I think Keene has surpassed MegaDave for bandmates at this point.


Still nowhere near as bad as Jeff Waters though.


----------



## JEngelking

ArtHam said:


> Still nowhere near as bad as Jeff Waters though.



Never been too familiar with Annihilator but after looking at the wiki, man you ain't kidding.


----------



## Dekay82

Dayum that look like transcribed some fugue shizz. My J.S. Bach homies know what Im talkin about


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Off-topic, but Jeff made a mistake firing Padden. I really felt like he grew into the band.


----------



## feraledge

It might be 38 past/present members of Annihilator to 26 in the Faceless, but Annihilator has been around for 34 years, the Faceless only 14. Give Keene time, he will rise to the occasion.


----------



## rikwebb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Off-topic, but Jeff made a mistake firing Padden. I really felt like he grew into the band.



I thought Padden left by choice wanting to spend more time with his family.


----------



## cip 123

Guitarist for these shows is Andrew (forget his last name) from interlooper he seems like a pretty cool dude and some great chops.


----------



## RoRo56

He butchers the solo from about 9:30.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

What’s sadder is the brand being so damaged as to be booked at _Barmageddon_ in Tulare - A dive from the Fresno circuit of buttmetal bands who draw zero but refer to their biannual weekends of gastropub gigs between adjacent counties as a “tour.” The Faceless was probably paid in spaghetti.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That sucked, but I guess also touches on the rumors of them back tracking Keene's parts. I think I'd enjoy that more if I went to see them live instead of hearing it played so poorly.

I saw it live with Wes and Evan Brewer and it was tight as fuck back then.


----------



## TheArsonistsDaughter

Ooof. That's hard to watch. I was a big fan of them through Planetary Duality...that record is a masterpiece. Not as into the Autothesim stuff, haven't even listened to the newest one. I saw them live with Cynic and Meshuggah and a couple other times and I remember watching the live NAAM footage of him playing Xenochrist repeatedly. I was always impressed by how clean his playing was...which makes this even harder to watch.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Jonathan20022 said:


> I think I'd enjoy that more if I went to see them live instead of hearing it played so poorly.



In a live setting mistakes get buried, its why I usually hate live DVDs since they often don't sound anything like what you are hearing in the crowd. I saw The Faceless in Feb and Keene's playing was a good bit better than that recent video.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Sounds about like the last time I was willing to pay to see them.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Jonathan20022 said:


> That sucked, but I guess also touches on the rumors of them back tracking Keene's parts. I think I'd enjoy that more if I went to see them live instead of hearing it played so poorly.
> 
> I saw it live with Wes and Evan Brewer and it was tight as fuck back then.



He played that same solo fairly cleanly with I same them with the TBDM last year. I'm certain it wasn't a backing track since he messed up the harmonic/divebomb at the end . Everything else was super clean though.


----------



## drmosh

RoRo56 said:


> He butchers the solo from about 9:30.




christ, they play a 10+ minute song pretty much flawlessly, then he gets sweat in his eyes and can't see shit and fucks up the solo a bit. so what. It's hard, it happens


----------



## Jonathan20022

Anytime the song focuses on his playing it's sloppy, I'm a big fan of the band and I'd be riled up if I was excited for a show and ended up seeing that. Listen to all his leads, they're sloppy and he's either way out of practice or still doing drugs. His bandmates are on point, but he's the weakest link at this point and that is disappointing since it will probably be the same outcome as with every lineup in the past.


----------



## Velokki

drmosh said:


> christ, they play a 10+ minute song pretty much flawlessly, then he gets sweat in his eyes and can't see shit and fucks up the solo a bit. so what. It's hard, it happens



Nope, not at all acceptable from a pro musician like him. That is 100% lack of practice. Practice builds muscle memory and confidence. He has neither in that clip.

And he plays a lot of the other stuff sloppily too. It just gets buried in the live mix easier, if it's a rhythm part shared with the 2nd guitarist. But guitar solos are the place where your skills really come under the tightest scrutiny. You're very audible, loud and clear. All the minute things about your technique reveal themselves.
And Keene almost always has great vibrato, phrasing etc. But the lack of practice here is just inexcusable.

EDIT: Just see 3:44 of that video, for example!
EDIT 2: Just watch the whole damn video


----------



## buriedoutback

So my band Buried out Back is opening for The Facless in my shitty city June 18. Should be interesting.... Definitely going to try to talk to mr Keene if possible
https://www.facebook.com/events/1947724382224078??ti=ia


----------



## Velokki

buriedoutback said:


> So my band Buried out Back is opening for The Facless in my shitty city June 18. Should be interesting.... Definitely going to try to talk to mr Keene if possible
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1947724382224078??ti=ia


Haha, ask him straight whether he's scammed people to fund his drug abuse.

Seriously. I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## Velokki

This just uploaded:


The insecurity in Keene's playing and singing just makes me facepalm. He forgets guitar parts and sings wrong lines at wrong times.

That dude is NOT off drugs.


----------



## Blasphemer

Wow, that's the most phoned-in performance I've seen from anyone in a long time. That's a bummer for both the audience and the other guys who are in the band, now.

On another note, that new vocalists grows at the end are killer. Dude's got pipes


----------



## Kreprn

So...did anyone catch them at bay area death fest? How did they perform?


----------



## anomynous

I kept reading that they no showed, but I also saw video from the performance so there's some drama involved


----------



## brutalwizard

all i saw was they showed up late, wierd soundcheck played for a little bit but not full planetary duality.


----------



## oracles

They showed up mega late, played for about 20mins and that was it.


----------



## xCaptainx

From a photo of a 'sit down protest' the crowd did...

"10 hours late, got there an hour after they were supposed to set up, and didn't even finish that until they were supposed to be finished, technical difficulties left and right resulting in no bass, and only played 4 songs off the album they promised to play front to back"


They got Keene'd. Ooosh.


----------



## xCaptainx

https://www.theprp.com/2018/06/11/n...ubled-performance-at-the-bay-area-death-fest/




Damn, that video is sad.


----------



## nyxzz

LMAO at that guy laughing
seriously this is super sad though, dude used to be a monster player


----------



## Fred the Shred

My experience with addicted musicians has a very negative trend, where very few did clean up their act, and many of the majority who didn't are dead today. Anecdotal as it may be, and considering he isn't really proactively seeking any help to treat the addiction, I don't see this ending well unless the inevitable path to isolation that stems from running out of enablers forces him to finally understand the help he needs is not tied to scoring another fix.


----------



## drmosh

well shit, I hoped they (well, Keene) were on the up


----------



## Ivars V

Well, if Keene really is undergoing recovery, he might be on methadone. If so, he shouldn't be touring or anything. That shiiiet is strong and gets people really sedated and drowsy. Not something you would expect from a performing musician.


----------



## downburst82

If he makes it to the Canadian tour he might not make it through...fentanyl crisis up here is no joke. I always wish any addict the best and hope for their recovery but I just have a bad feeling about that Canadian leg of the tour.


----------



## Vyn

xCaptainx said:


> https://www.theprp.com/2018/06/11/n...ubled-performance-at-the-bay-area-death-fest/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that video is sad.




That actually made me cry. It's had to believe that's the same Keene who made Planetary Duality. I bought that album TWICE because the first one died from being overused, worshiped the ground that The Faceless walked on. That's just... Fucking hard to watch.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Let us not fool ourselves here - when you are undergoing the extremely demanding and excruciating process of rehabilitation, you do NOT leave the clinic while the process is underway, and you most definitely don't go back to the very environments and conditions that enabled your addiction to begin with. If there's one thing this man is not is in a process of recovery and rehabilitation, as much as I understand fans and people who think any death to drugs is one too many would want to hope otherwise. I mean, if he is undergoing the process, then it's likely the most ill advised thing I've seen thus far.


----------



## feraledge

Fred the Shred said:


> Let us not fool ourselves here - when you are undergoing the extremely demanding and excruciating process of rehabilitation, you do NOT leave the clinic while the process is underway, and you most definitely don't go back to the very environments and conditions that enabled your addiction to begin with. If there's one thing this man is not is in a process of recovery and rehabilitation, as much as I understand fans and people who think any death to drugs is one too many would want to hope otherwise. I mean, if he is undergoing the process, then it's likely the most ill advised thing I've seen thus far.


This. That shit literally rewires your brain. It’s like a parasite and it can take two years for your serotonin receptors to repair, that is if they do at all. A buddy of mine went cold turkey on opiates. It’s been a year and a half and his sense of humor is just now barely starting to come back. This is a long process and anyone going about their normal life in the meantime just isn’t doing it.


----------



## teqnick

that video was way rough. 

You can sit here and shit on him for personal choices, but at the end if the day , he's still a human. Dude is stuck


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Everyone likes to laugh and gossip about this stuff but it's been made abundantly clear that he needs real help. Touring is the last thing he should be doing.


----------



## downburst82

His ex bandmates did what they could to help him by all exiting the band at once. As much as they did it for their own reasons im sure a bit of it was a hope that it would force Keene to clean up his act.

However management decided to keep things going... hire more replacement musicians to back Keene and put him on another tour.
I cant really judge really since I dont know the situation but that struck me as a terrible management decision...
AT BEST he struggles through a tour and makes that big $$ (not) we all know Tech metal bands make...ON PAR they cancel shows and/or disapoint fans with unprofessional behavior and probably lose $$...AT WORST Keene OD's on a tourbus somewhere .


The Faceless needs to die for awhile so Keene doesn't.


----------



## gunch

Vyn said:


> That actually made me cry. It's had to believe that's the same Keene who made Planetary Duality. I bought that album TWICE because the first one died from being overused, worshiped the ground that The Faceless walked on. That's just... Fucking hard to watch.


 Same.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

downburst82 said:


> The Faceless needs to die for awhile so Keene doesn't.



This sums it up


----------



## cip 123

downburst82 said:


> His ex bandmates did what they could to help him by all exiting the band at once. As much as they did it for their own reasons im sure a bit of it was a hope that it would force Keene to clean up his act.
> 
> However management decided to keep things going... hire more replacement musicians to back Keene and put him on another tour.
> I cant really judge really since I dont know the situation but that struck me as a terrible management decision...
> AT BEST he struggles through a tour and makes that big $$ (not) we all know Tech metal bands make...ON PAR they cancel shows and/or disapoint fans with unprofessional behavior and probably lose $$...AT WORST Keene OD's on a tourbus somewhere .
> 
> 
> The Faceless needs to die for awhile so Keene doesn't.



While I agree that Keene needs to step away and clean up, I think EJ is an alright manager, I believe a lot of the shows were already in the pipeline. To back out of them would be loosing even more of the little money they probably make and put them in a worse situation. And tour might be the best place for him. If he's at home he knows exactly where to get what he wants and that is temptation enough. On the road while not impossible, it's harder to get drugs when I bet someone is keeping an eye on him most of the time.

Though I would hope they get to the end of a tour and hang it up till he's better no matter how long that takes.


----------



## GunpointMetal

cip 123 said:


> And tour might be the best place for him. If he's at home he knows exactly where to get what he wants and that is temptation enough. On the road while not impossible, it's harder to get drugs when I bet someone is keeping an eye on him most of the time.
> 
> Though I would hope they get to the end of a tour and hang it up till he's better no matter how long that takes.



I mean, didn't they just play several shows without an issue prior to this show? Seems like things were getting better until he got near home.


----------



## cip 123

GunpointMetal said:


> I mean, didn't they just play several shows without an issue prior to this show? Seems like things were getting better until he got near home.




They did, and the whole europe tour went okay, minus Bryce getting sick in Glasgow. And that's not even on Keene. 

If he's on the road it's easier to keep an eye on him, and harder for him to get drugs. In my mind it's either on tour or in a rehab clinic he can't leave. If he's home the next headline we'll read is an OD, and no one wants that.


----------



## downburst82

cip 123 said:


> While I agree that Keene needs to step away and clean up, I think EJ is an alright manager, I believe a lot of the shows were already in the pipeline. To back out of them would be loosing even more of the little money they probably make and put them in a worse situation. And tour might be the best place for him. If he's at home he knows exactly where to get what he wants and that is temptation enough. On the road while not impossible, it's harder to get drugs when I bet someone is keeping an eye on him most of the time.
> 
> Though I would hope they get to the end of a tour and hang it up till he's better no matter how long that takes.





cip 123 said:


> They did, and the whole europe tour went okay, minus Bryce getting sick in Glasgow. And that's not even on Keene.
> 
> If he's on the road it's easier to keep an eye on him, and harder for him to get drugs. In my mind it's either on tour or in a rehab clinic he can't leave. If he's home the next headline we'll read is an OD, and no one wants that.



I can see some Logic in that to a point but most professionals would probably say its a pretty bad plan for trying to get Clean/Sober...and it appears like its not working all that well.

Again I don't know the full situation or thought processes of those involved so im not judging and I do hope they are able to pull things together and have a great tour.


----------



## cip 123

downburst82 said:


> I can see some Logic in that to a point but most professionals would probably say its a pretty bad plan for trying to get Clean/Sober...and it appears like its not working all that well.
> 
> Again I don't know the full situation or thought processes of those involved so im not judging and I do hope they are able to pull things together and have a great tour.



I fully agree that a good clinic is the best course of action, but look at the europe tour. As far as we know he was clean for that, it's when he was close to home he had issues with lateness.


----------



## feraledge

cip 123 said:


> I fully agree that a good clinic is the best course of action, but look at the europe tour. As far as we know he was clean for that, it's when he was close to home he had issues with lateness.


There's just about no way he was clean for it, just was doing better at doling out what he was on so he wasn't crashing and peaking as hard probably. A lot of people can act very functionally before going overboard, but it's a very tightrope. He might have gone through withdrawal and maybe even on methadone, but probably not. 
I would say that anyone encouraging him to do anything that is normal for him is enabling him to ignore it. The only one who can do anything about it is him. Sad truth, but that is what it is. 
Considering how much people are trashing him for each album after Planetary and wanting to make a living as a musician, there seems to be a pretty common narrative and it might be that The Faceless has become the perfect storm for him to lean on his addictions and just focus on "the art" and staying true to his vision of it. Youtube piling up with recordings of him failing at that probably just feeds the cycle regardless of his intents. 
For the most part, he's not at the wheel and even someone like EJ, who I know nothing about, might think he's trying to help by keeping him moving forward against all reason.


----------



## cip 123

feraledge said:


> There's just about no way he was clean for it, just was doing better at doling out what he was on so he wasn't crashing and peaking as hard probably. A lot of people can act very functionally before going overboard, but it's a very tightrope. He might have gone through withdrawal and maybe even on methadone, but probably not.
> I would say that anyone encouraging him to do anything that is normal for him is enabling him to ignore it. The only one who can do anything about it is him. Sad truth, but that is what it is.
> Considering how much people are trashing him for each album after Planetary and wanting to make a living as a musician, there seems to be a pretty common narrative and it might be that The Faceless has become the perfect storm for him to lean on his addictions and just focus on "the art" and staying true to his vision of it. Youtube piling up with recordings of him failing at that probably just feeds the cycle regardless of his intents.
> For the most part, he's not at the wheel and even someone like EJ, who I know nothing about, might think he's trying to help by keeping him moving forward against all reason.



I have no idea if he was clean or what during Europe. There is an interview where he is very twitchy so he could be on something or in withdrawal. But to go to every city in a different country and score I just don't think it's feasible, and I'm not sure if they let methadone on planes if he is taking it. My friend met him and he seemed nice enough not strung out or anything. 

All in all I think EJ is probably trying to salvage some image or finish whatever they've already agreed too but he doesn't strike me as the kind of guy to knowingly want to harm Keene. At this point I think everyone in the community fans and past members alike wants to see him clean and healthy. It's just how those who are actually close to him go about it.


----------



## DudeManBrother

We just got asked to hop on another date with these guys. It’s been about 6 months since we last played with them, and it’ll be interesting to see how it goes this time around. They played well in December, and Keene was real cool to talk with after the show. 
No matter what though I am a huge fan of Dyscarnate so it’s going to be awesome regardless.


----------



## Vyn

Decided to have all 4 albums in order playing on my playlist at work yesterday, got through 3 repeats of the lot. Previously I'd spun Autotheism once on release and never played it again so I'd actually forgotten what the record was like. Playing that and In Becoming a Ghost back-to-back actually made In Becoming a Ghost make more sense. IBaG is definitely a stronger record than Autotheism but I still think Planetary Duality is the duck's guts. The intensity on the whole of PD is ridiculous to the point where even the ambient sections keep you on edge.

TL;DR - IBaG isn't as bad as I originally thought, PD slays and Autotheism is a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Anyone know how the last couple shows went? Some buds in By the Thousands were doing some dates with them but I haven't seen too many updates.


----------



## Kreprn

GunpointMetal said:


> Anyone know how the last couple shows went? Some buds in By the Thousands were doing some dates with them but I haven't seen too many updates.


There is/was a live video on the faceless instagram story. Keene had some problems with the clean vocals but playing was tight with some little sloppynes here and there. Not bad at all.


----------



## buriedoutback

The Faceless tonight in North Bay, Ontario, Canada, Earth. My band is playing 2nd spot. \m/ \m/


----------



## InCasinoOut

xCaptainx said:


> https://www.theprp.com/2018/06/11/n...ubled-performance-at-the-bay-area-death-fest/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that video is sad.



I haven't bothered reading this thread in a while, because I just haven't cared about the band that I really, really, fucking loved at one point, but man that video is so sad.
I've learned Planetary Duality I and II, and he's butchering literally the _easiest_ part in the entire thing. There isn't a riff or lead in the whole 7 minute song that's any easier, but he sounds like a brand-new guitarist trying his first attempt at PD with a part he thinks he can play. I can't imagine what any else of that set sounded like.

Bums me out even more because challenging myself to learn as much as I can off that entire album is what made me progress leaps and bounds from "pretty decent guitar player" to "people think I can shred now". I'm gonna go cry now. ;(

edit: man, at their peak the band was so good that Lyle Cooper could play the whole thing with his eyes closed. the live audio was tight as fuck too.:


----------



## buriedoutback

buriedoutback said:


> The Faceless tonight in North Bay, Ontario, Canada, Earth. My band is playing 2nd spot. \m/ \m/



So... I've never met Michael Keene before, and when I saw The Faceless many years ago in Toronto (they killed!), I was pretty far back. I'm also not a Dr...

This is not meant to shit on Keene because I fucking love Akeldama and PD --- but I also read a lot of what people are saying, and I don't know if he was clean or not. I realize he's screwed many, many people over and did a lot of shit, and I'm not trying to excuse that whatsoever.

He is not well. As I watched him play and sing and struggle and wince from just a few feet away, I genuinely felt sad for him. He looked frail, like every minute was a challenge, painful. 

He would mess up a slow-single-note part one moment, but then totally nail a crazy lead the next... It was like sometimes his fingers just wouldn't do what his brain wanted. You could see his fingers flying over the fret board, but sometimes not hitting all the notes. He would grimace every time he messed up, and he barely moved at all; no headbanging or anything... I can't complain about his singing parts really, they were quiet but decent.

Other parts of the set were amazing, shred-city!!
The other members killed it. The bass player had a 6 string FF Dingwall 

I was disappointed that they didn't play PD in its entirety as was advertised for other shows (only played 2 songs from it...) and also that 1 of the 6 songs was a depeche mode cover.

Gear-wise: Keene played a jackson with fishmans into an Axe Ultra for all but 1 song, then a headless for Blackstar. I couldn't see the other dudes gear, as I was on Keenes side of the stage (no amps at all that I could see).

I went and shook Keene's hand afterwards, told him I was a long-time fan, took a selfie with him, gave him my bands business card, and told him I enjoyed the set. He smiled.

Here are some crappy pics:

https://i.imgur.com/Ack9dak.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/TcjjLKd.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/fWPyPE6.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/mQ2v0mS.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/30zz0Iz.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/aS8Ms76.jpg


----------



## anomynous

The only show that's had "PD in full" advertised for it was Bay Area Death Fest


----------



## cip 123

buriedoutback said:


> I was disappointed that they didn't play PD in its entirety as was advertised for other shows (only played 2 songs from it...) and also that 1 of the 6 songs was a depeche mode cover.
> 
> Gear-wise: Keene played a jackson with fishmans into an Axe Ultra for all but 1 song, then a headless for Blackstar. I couldn't see the other dudes gear, as I was on Keenes side of the stage (no amps at all that I could see).
> 
> I went and shook Keene's hand afterwards, told him I was a long-time fan, took a selfie with him, gave him my bands business card, and told him I enjoyed the set. He smiled.
> 
> Here are some crappy pics:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Ack9dak.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/TcjjLKd.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/fWPyPE6.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/mQ2v0mS.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/30zz0Iz.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/aS8Ms76.jpg



I think PD entirety was just Bay area Death fest.

Also the other guitarist is Andrew Virrueta from Vampire Squid and Interlooper, he plays legator and Fishman pickups. He's a hell of a player.


----------



## p0ke

InCasinoOut said:


> man, at their peak the band was so good that Lyle Cooper could play the whole thing with his eyes closed. the live audio was tight as fuck too.:



Yeah, that sounded awesome but his playing looks pretty damned uncomfortable  It looks especially funny when he's doing the quick little double kick things, it's as if he's having some super short seisures or something.


----------



## InCasinoOut

p0ke said:


> Yeah, that sounded awesome but his playing looks pretty damned uncomfortable  It looks especially funny when he's doing the quick little double kick things, it's as if he's having some super short seisures or something.


I remember there were actually some hardcore Christian conservatives using that video of him as a prime example of being possessed by the devil to play death metal. I say FUCK YEAH damn right \m/ \m/


----------



## MFB

InCasinoOut said:


> I remember there were actually some hardcore Christian conservatives using that video of him as a prime example of being possessed by the devil to play death metal. I say FUCK YEAH damn right \m/ \m/



If they were smart they would've printed bumper sticks following that saying "I BLASTBEAT FOR SATAN"


----------



## xCaptainx

Man, those recent photos above really bum me out. 

Quite a departure from his 2009 NAMM days when he had a bit more natural weight on him and looked far healthier. 




Really hope he can just pack it all in and focus on himself for the immediate future.


----------



## Kreprn

Starting to get real worried about Keene, he didn’t perform last show...


----------



## Velokki

Kreprn said:


> Starting to get real worried about Keene, he didn’t perform last show...


Whaat? Like, The Faceless played, without Keene?


----------



## anomynous

Saw a video on youtube, no Keene. Also someone on vocals that isn't Julian.


----------



## cip 123

anomynous said:


> Saw a video on youtube, no Keene. Also someone on vocals that isn't Julian.


got a link?


----------



## anomynous

https://butisitprog.blogspot.com/2018/06/metalscenedrama.html?m=1

From reddit


----------



## Triple7

So...they were basically a cover band. Albeit, a good cover band.


----------



## mikah912

Triple7 said:


> So...they were basically a cover band. Albeit, a good cover band.



That might be an optimal path going forward. Kinda how Rings of Saturn basically doesn't have Lucas Mann performing live much any more.


----------



## wannabguitarist

mikah912 said:


> That might be an optimal path going forward. Kinda how Rings of Saturn basically doesn't have Lucas Mann performing live much any more.



Really? Is there a reason Lucas doesn't play live for ROS anymore?


----------



## GunpointMetal

wannabguitarist said:


> Really? Is there a reason Lucas doesn't play live for ROS anymore?


He'd have to learn the songs.


----------



## MFB

GunpointMetal said:


> He'd have to learn the songs.



I never cared about the removal of the rep system until this post

God damn


----------



## squids

anomynous said:


> https://butisitprog.blogspot.com/2018/06/metalscenedrama.html?m=1
> 
> From reddit



Article sites Keene as having "severe muscle spasms" which is a symptom of heroin withdrawal...


----------



## sakeido

get that guy off the road and into rehab for fuck's sakes


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Wow, that's not looking good. I wonder what is driving Keene to push on with the tour? Could be any number of things...a reluctance to admit he has a problem, a belief he can cope with the withdrawals, or just simply a need for the money. I'm assuming it's not for a love of playing/touring since, by most accounts, it sounds like he's not happy with his performances. 

Hope he gets the help he needs. The fanbase has been completely obliging of numerous no-shows and half-assed appearances. He's in a lucky position to have such a patient audience. I don't think many folks would fault him for taking some time from the band to do some rehab and get better.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

wannabguitarist said:


> Really? Is there a reason Lucas doesn't play live for ROS anymore?


I'm 90% sure he had a kid


----------



## anomynous

Anyone know who the vocalist is? He sounds pretty decent IMO


----------



## feraledge

Triple7 said:


> So...they were basically a cover band. Albeit, a good cover band.


They actually sound really damn good. But the Faceless is just hired guns and in an ironic turn around, Keene is replaceable for playing it. He does need to get off the road and it seems like this is a win-win for EJ: they play the material, Keene gets writing credits and a cut for the Faceless Experience, but gets Keene in rehab where he belongs. 



GunpointMetal said:


> He'd have to learn the songs.


----------



## brector

squids said:


> Article sites Keene as having "severe muscle spasms" which is a symptom of heroin withdrawal...


Any kind of substance abuse withdrawl 

-Brian


----------



## brector

Sermo Lupi said:


> Wow, that's not looking good. I wonder what is driving Keene to push on with the tour? Could be any number of things...a reluctance to admit he has a problem, a belief he can cope with the withdrawals, or just simply a need for the money. I'm assuming it's not for a love of playing/touring since, by most accounts, it sounds like he's not happy with his performances.
> 
> Hope he gets the help he needs. The fanbase has been completely obliging of numerous no-shows and half-assed appearances. He's in a lucky position to have such a patient audience. I don't think many folks would fault him for taking some time from the band to do some rehab and get better.


Until an addict admits to everyone their problem, they think they can hide it 

-Brian


----------



## downburst82

The show tonight in Calgary has been cancelled....


----------



## downburst82

After some quick checking the cancelled show seems to be a Venue issue and legitimately not the bands fault? Weirdness...


----------



## Smoked Porter

Edit: nevermind


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

On the plus side, withdrawal means there's none in his system. 
At the time.
So. There's that. 

Something something small miracles?


----------



## oracles

downburst82 said:


> After some quick checking the cancelled show seems to be a Venue issue and legitimately not the bands fault? Weirdness...



The venue closed, had nothing to do with the band at all.


----------



## teqnick

Rudy quit Good Tiger to rejoin The Faceless and save Keene..

I wish.

but Rudy is currently a free agent


----------



## feraledge

Ordacleaphobia said:


> On the plus side, withdrawal means there's *less* in his system.
> At the time.


FTFY. Withdrawal is definitely not a good sign. Withdrawal on tour would be an awful sign. But if you're doing higher dosages you can withdrawal even just on a lower one.


----------



## aesthyrian

Saw The Faceless last night. New singer, new drummer. The singer had a total deathcore/scene kid vibe going on and his vocal style reflected that. He hopped around like a goof for the first 5 songs("Autotheist Movement I-III", "Black Star", and "Xenochrist") and then left the stage while Keene took to the mic to explain that he and "Steven" are feeling a bit under the weather so then the singer of Nomvdic came on stage and took over for 2 songs("Cup of Mephistopheles" and "Shake the Disease") He did a good job, much prefer him to "Steven". Then Keene took to the mic again and explained that the rest of the set would be instrumental. They played "Legion of the Serpent" completely instrumental, last was "Ten Billion Years" which Keene actually sang his clean parts, so just no screams.

Overall, Keene played pretty well. I was watching very closely and he nailed most everything besides the occasional minor flub but nothing like the mess that I've seen online. The bassist and other guitarist are solid as hell. Nothing to complain about the new drummer, but this new vocalist doesn't fit at all, and I don't think he knows the full set yet, because if he was really sick then he sure wasn't acting like it.

A pretty odd night all things considered. Seems the drummer and vocalist are a revolving door atm, at least the guitarist and bassist are sticking around for the time being, as they really do nail everything. Keene should just pay the guy from Nomvdic to fill-in for the rest of the tour, it would be a huge improvement over the "Steven" guy.


----------



## anomynous

Vocals: It's because Julian could only do the first few dates, so then they had Taylor Wientjes do vocals, he quit because of reasons everyone can guess, so they scrambled to find whoever's on vocals now.


----------



## cip 123

Current band for anyone interested cause they're all sick dudes -

Drummer for now - Aaron Stechauner (previously Rings of Saturn, now in Interlooper and Brazentide)

Guitarist for now - Andrew Virrueta (Interlooper, Vampire Squid, Lighteater)

Bassist for now - Jacob Umansky (Intervals, Nick Johnston)

They all seem like nice dudes and crazy players in their own right besides touring The Faceless stuff

Vocals no real idea seems to be changing a lot more than the rest


----------



## anomynous

Aaron’s off drums, it’s now the guy from Aenimus


----------



## Flemmigan

cip 123 said:


> Current band for anyone interested cause they're all sick dudes -
> 
> Drummer for now - Aaron Stechauner (previously Rings of Saturn, now in Interlooper and Brazentide)
> 
> Guitarist for now - Andrew Virrueta (Interlooper, Vampire Squid, Lighteater)
> 
> Bassist for now - Jacob Umansky (Intervals, Nick Johnston)
> 
> They all seem like nice dudes and crazy players in their own right besides touring The Faceless stuff
> 
> Vocals no real idea seems to be changing a lot more than the rest



Jacob Umansky is also the bassist for Painted in Exile and recorded bass on the new Aviations record (which has become one of my favorites this year). In general, an all-around excellent and diverse player. I'm glad he's at least getting the recognition he deserves for his technical skills on this tour.
If Periphery ever decides to get a real live bass player again, I think he would be a natural.


----------



## Vyn

aesthyrian said:


> Saw The Faceless last night. New singer, new drummer. The singer had a total deathcore/scene kid vibe going on and his vocal style reflected that. He hopped around like a goof for the first 5 songs("Autotheist Movement I-III", "Black Star", and "Xenochrist") and then left the stage while Keene took to the mic to explain that he and "Steven" are feeling a bit under the weather so then the singer of Nomvdic came on stage and took over for 2 songs("Cup of Mephistopheles" and "Shake the Disease") He did a good job, much prefer him to "Steven". Then Keene took to the mic again and explained that the rest of the set would be instrumental. They played "Legion of the Serpent" completely instrumental, last was "Ten Billion Years" which Keene actually sang his clean parts, so just no screams.
> 
> Overall, Keene played pretty well. I was watching very closely and he nailed most everything besides the occasional minor flub but nothing like the mess that I've seen online. The bassist and other guitarist are solid as hell. Nothing to complain about the new drummer, but this new vocalist doesn't fit at all, and I don't think he knows the full set yet, because if he was really sick then he sure wasn't acting like it.
> 
> A pretty odd night all things considered. Seems the drummer and vocalist are a revolving door atm, at least the guitarist and bassist are sticking around for the time being, as they really do nail everything. Keene should just pay the guy from Nomvdic to fill-in for the rest of the tour, it would be a huge improvement over the "Steven" guy.



It's good to hear that he still can play the parts. Must have just had a bad night at Deathfest.


----------



## musicaldeath

When was the last time the Faceless finished a tour without anything extreme happening... like band members quitting etc?


----------



## teqnick

Saw them last week in Joliet, IL.

I'm a fanboy, so I have nothing bad to say. There were maybe 30 people there. 

Keene was nearly perfect , setup took some time. Talked to him early in the night , picked up merch, and to top it all off - got Keene's pick after the set. 

I hope things truly turn around.

Bury me in this megathread


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

30 people, not including the band?


----------



## Vyn

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> 30 people, not including the band?



If there were 30 people and you were including the band, that leaves 3-4 spectators...



teqnick said:


> Saw them last week in Joliet, IL.
> 
> I'm a fanboy, so I have nothing bad to say. There were maybe 30 people there.
> 
> Keene was nearly perfect , setup took some time. Talked to him early in the night , picked up merch, and to top it all off - got Keene's pick after the set.
> 
> I hope things truly turn around.
> 
> Bury me in this megathread



Jokes aside, it sounded like a good show from all reports. Rumour has it they are coming back to Australia soon. Can't wait!


----------



## jo5huaa




----------



## Vyn

jo5huaa said:


>




Just watched that in it's entirety. Awesome interview. Some interesting perspectives in there as well.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Such as?


----------



## Albake21

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Such as?


Well one thing I thought was interesting was what happened recently. Everyone thought Michael was recently hospitalized because of something drug related. Although according to him, he suffered from a sodium deficiency. Also according to him he's been clean for a while now. Sadly you have to take everything with a grain of salt but he seemed pretty genuine.


----------



## Vyn

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Such as?



It was just after 00:30 by the time I finished watching so I didn't have the cognitive ability for a long reply (questionable as to whether or not I have that normally but anyway  )

Key points:
- Keene has been clean for a while and was clean at the time the band imploded earlier this year
- Keene had done a substantial amount of work on the album in question (Justin's album), however was taking too long, the label deadline was coming and the label made the decision to have someone else finish it
- Only one tour was ever actually missed because of drug use
- Regarding the Bay Area show, as other sources have confirmed their band were stuck with a broken down van for 5 hours, hence why they were late. In addition, all the band members had rehearsed individually but not together before (sound check was supposed to iron the major bugs out). Stressful day plus lack of setup and a band that hadn't played together before = mess.

There were some interesting comments about the industry as well which alone are worth watching the interview. I've probably forgotten things, will watch again at some point.


----------



## cip 123

Vyn said:


> It was just after 00:30 by the time I finished watching so I didn't have the cognitive ability for a long reply (questionable as to whether or not I have that normally but anyway  )
> 
> Key points:
> - Keene has been clean for a while and was clean at the time the band imploded earlier this year
> - Keene had done a substantial amount of work on the album in question (Justin's album), however was taking too long, the label deadline was coming and the label made the decision to have someone else finish it
> - Only one tour was ever actually missed because of drug use
> - Regarding the Bay Area show, as other sources have confirmed their band were stuck with a broken down van for 5 hours, hence why they were late. In addition, all the band members had rehearsed individually but not together before (sound check was supposed to iron the major bugs out). Stressful day plus lack of setup and a band that hadn't played together before = mess.
> 
> There were some interesting comments about the industry as well which alone are worth watching the interview. I've probably forgotten things, will watch again at some point.




As much as I want to believe Keene, since I truly want him to get better and do wish him the best.

It's hard to listen to certain things he says and just go with it, regardless of what Keene said you don't do an album, then go on tour and suddenly quit simultaneously because everythings fine. The rest of the band are all as far as I know great musicians and nice people, if Keene was clean and obviously admitting to them that he was fighting to stay clean I can't imagine they'd quit in the manner that they did. 

Justin has also talked about the album Keene was supposed to produce, I know there are two sides to every story but I'd give my vote to Justin's side. But it's very nice to see Keene own up to it and say "I took too long, I had a drug problem"

I haven't finished the interview but there was the point Justin made where he implied Keene didn't pay on a storage locker, or had gear sold to pay for his drug habit. 

I feel like he's avoiding some obvious points about the split, either intentionally or unintentionally. 

I really want Keene to stay clean and wish him all the best, but he'll be on the internet and he has to remember no one will believe him really due to his reputation. The best thing for him is to stay clean, and build himself back up again.

Heck even musicians that have left his band would probably love to see the old Keene back.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Albake21 said:


> [sodium deficiency]
> [grain of salt]



Ah. I think I’m up to speed, now.


----------



## Vyn

cip 123 said:


> I really want Keene to stay clean and wish him all the best, but he'll be on the internet and he has to remember no one will believe him really due to his reputation. The best thing for him is to stay clean, and build himself back up again.



He does actually mention in the interview about how he's in a bastard of a situation - he's aware that regardless of what he says, everyone is basically going to be "You're making excuses, you're a drug addict." At the same time though, even when he's been trying to keep his head down to put in the work to rebuild, people are laying into him for staying silent. It's that awful situation of "People will lynch you for saying anything or saying nothing."


----------



## feraledge

Two thoughts, equal weight on both in my head: 
1) If he isn't clean, then he's lying. Including to himself.
2) And there's no good way to say this, so... drugs were his best excuse. If he truly has been clean and fine the last year, then he's got to be the worst dude in the world to work with. Period.


----------



## Vyn

feraledge said:


> Two thoughts, equal weight on both in my head:
> 1) If he isn't clean, then he's lying. Including to himself.
> 2) And there's no good way to say this, so... drugs were his best excuse. If he truly has been clean and fine the last year, then he's got to be the worst dude in the world to work with. Period.



1) Completely fair. Denial is a seriously powerful thing.

2) I've got to find the source again, but from memory Keene officially entered rehab/detox in December 2017. In this latest interview he mentioned that his drug abuse had been going on 3-4 years. Doing the math on that, from 13/14 to the end of 17 would have been the time that he was using. The line-up that quit earlier this year would have not only gone through him using but also gone through him being in rehab and withdraw. I don't necessarily think it's fair to claim he's the 'worst dude in the world to work with. Period.' as it's been a while since anyone has dealt with him fully functioning. This current line-up would be the first in a while to have not known Keene on the juice.


----------



## feraledge

Vyn said:


> I don't necessarily think it's fair to claim he's the 'worst dude in the world to work with. Period.' as it's been a while since anyone has dealt with him fully functioning. This current line-up would be the first in a while to have not known Keene on the juice.


I was saying that only if he was clean, which I don't believe to be the case. If he went cold turkey in December of last year, he's far from being in the clear even if he isn't using at all.


----------



## Vyn

feraledge said:


> I was saying that only if he was clean, which I don't believe to be the case. If he went cold turkey in December of last year, he's far from being in the clear even if he isn't using at all.



Ah, apologies man! I misinterpreted that one.


----------



## cip 123

Vyn said:


> He does actually mention in the interview about how he's in a bastard of a situation - he's aware that regardless of what he says, everyone is basically going to be "You're making excuses, you're a drug addict." At the same time though, even when he's been trying to keep his head down to put in the work to rebuild, people are laying into him for staying silent. It's that awful situation of "People will lynch you for saying anything or saying nothing."



It is a terrible situation to be in, I haven't had time to do the full interview, but keenes perception of "clean" may be different to the rest. Something doesn't add up about both stories of the band leaving if keene was "clean" the rest of those dudes appear to be well mannered guys, heck Justin even just filled in for soreption at short notice, it sounds like even if keene was clean at the time he must have done stuff to the band prior as well.


----------



## p0ke

Necrobump! Sorry, but I felt like this thread is still usable.

Anyway: what's up with The Faceless these days? Judging by their Face(less)book page they're basically playing tour after tour, but who's in the band these days and did Keene ever get his shit sorted?


----------



## TheDandy

p0ke said:


> Necrobump! Sorry, but I felt like this thread is still usable.
> 
> Anyway: what's up with The Faceless these days? Judging by their Face(less)book page they're basically playing tour after tour, but who's in the band these days and did Keene ever get his shit sorted?


Appears to be Julian Kersey on vocals, Aaron Stecuauner on drums, and Andrew Virrueta on second guitar. Remarkably stable lineup thus far, although I’m not quite sure who’s just touring and who’s permanent, if anyone. Michael got engaged during Summer Slaughter so hopefully that’s a sign of things looking up for him.


----------



## p0ke

TheDandy said:


> Michael got engaged during Summer Slaughter so hopefully that’s a sign of things looking up for him.



Hope so! It's been a couple of years since their previous album too, so hopefully they'll manage to squeeze something out sometime soon.


----------



## Triple7

I'm looking for the link...but in the meantime, apparently he has two albums worth of material he plans to release.


----------



## teqnick

Talked to Keene a handful of times in the past year at shows, and seems to be in great spirits. He's been a bit more energetic at shows, and less of thr frustration we've seen for a while. I've always been a big fan, so this is great news moving forward.

The current lineup looks solid, and I hope there's some permanence. We're going on a little over a year in this current iteration. The Interloper guys bring an awesome dynamic to the band's live show.


----------



## TheDandy

Recent video posted on Instagram from summer slaughter, Keene looks a bit healthier and judging from the very short clip posted, he’s improving his performance.


----------



## JimF

TheDandy said:


> Appears to be Julian Kersey on vocals, Aaron Stecuauner on drums, and Andrew Virrueta on second guitar.



Still no bass player?... Maybe time to give Evan a call...
Just a shame that when folks leave they have a bad taste in their mouth.


----------



## akinari

Keene would hate me for posting this video, but here's their last show with their original singer and drummer. Jeff also sang in Black Sheep Wall.


----------

